# Sticky  New Member Introduction Thread



## hankster

We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.

Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.

We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## mcc81

I'm just getting started in RC. I have just gotten a Bolink nitro oval racing kit. I'll probably be visiting this site quite often...


----------



## Rusty22

good idea hank :thumbsup: Welcome to all the new members


----------



## flaursen

*Hello*

Hello My name is Frank 
My son step son and myself are just getting to land racing I have been racing boats (gas)so the concept to me is not new but all the pieces and fun is.
My son is 8 and my step is 7 and is excited beyond belief 
I look forward to being an interactive part of this forum .


----------



## HardDriver

Hello guys and girls! Im new to the rc hobby. A friend keeps telling me to get a tranxxx t-max. But I didnt have that much money I got a buggy not sure really on the model and everything. But just looking for some starting help on some stuff. My friend told me about the throttle kill spring. And to run 20% fuel and the break in process and everything. Anything else i should know? Also i seen you guys race on sundays, well i work on sundays. Is there any other day u guys race like saturdays or fridays? My car is 1/10th scale with a .18 engine. Thats all really I know. Well here i copied from the website what I bought. 

Here it is:

Forza Blue 2-Speed 4WD Nitro Gas Radio Remote Controlled RC Off-Road Buggy Car RTR .18 Engine

Is that a good starter car? Let me know guys, because im lost here. When I get more money together I plan on getting a tranxxx tmax like my friend suggested. Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## ovalracer82

*hello*

hello my names jeff I'm just wanted to say hi to everyone and look forward to using this site


----------



## FASTVEGA

*Hello*

Fasvega Here.iam Looking To Buy Out Someone In 1/4 Scale Racing.i Will Buy Trailer And All If The Deal Is Right.but I Would Like To Buy Out Someone With Extra Tires Gears Ect.i Would Buy Sprint Or Stock Car Or Both.please Email Me At 
If You Are Wanting To Get Out Of 1/4 Scale Raceing.no Junk.
Thanks


----------



## FASTVEGA

Hello Jeff My Name Is Art Iam New To Hobby Talk But It Sure Seems Like A Great Deal.


----------



## 98Ron

Welcome folks, A suggestion I might give you, is let us know what area you might be from. One question above was about what days we might race on. Alot of times it may be dependent on where you are located. Our track races paved oval on Saturdays once a month, on road on Saturdays once an month and off road on Sundays once a month. Just my .02


----------



## Tacky

Hi, My name is Doug, I am in centeral lower Michigan. I have been sailing an RC 1 meter sailboat for several years, and have done a pretty goood job of crashing my RC airplane. I have just gotten into 1/18 cars and now the track I planned to run at just closed, so I am looking for an indoor track in the Flint or Lansing area. If I do not find one I will have to run at home and terrorize the dog!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tacky said:


> Hi, My name is Doug, I am in centeral lower Michigan. I have been sailing an RC 1 meter sailboat for several years, and have done a pretty goood job of crashing my RC airplane. I have just gotten into 1/18 cars and now the track I planned to run at just closed, so I am looking for an indoor track in the Flint or Lansing area. If I do not find one I will have to run at home and terrorize the dog!


Hi Doug and welcome.
There are some tracks that you can visit in michigan if you are able to drive to them.
Here are some links to them.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2707368#post2707368
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2707142#post2707142
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2707368#post2707368


----------



## rooky_07

*New here- And diggin' it!!!*

:wave:Hi all! I'm Mike, I live in northern Indiana, have an older Associated TC3 touring car, and I've been looking for a site like this for a while! I'm a member over at powerstroke.org and have gotten TONS of help over there, hopefully I can find some stuff to learn here!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottKennedy

*Hello*

Hi everyone, I'm Scott From Pa. I run a mini slider, and a hyperdrive havoc edm.....Still have questions with the edm...............Thanks........


----------



## londok

hi all, my name Eric. Still newbie in RC, and hopin' learning more in this forum. Thanks


----------



## Candy

Thank you for wecoming me. Can't wait to look around:wave:


----------



## edgetoedge1

Hi everyone. My namer is Tommy I an new to the great world of r/c. I hope to learn alot from everyone here. I live in riverview, florida. Looking for some tracks close by.


----------



## rcforkids

*Just to say hi*

Hello to everyone that is out there I am new to the site and I have seen several rc items that I could possibly be interested in for me or my kids.


----------



## Big Bill 94

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rgrpltn

Hi name is Roger and am an old timer racer that has taken the last 15 years off and am now looking to get back into it. Currently looking for some gear.


----------



## GHHoffman44

*New Member Saying Hi*

Hi All, Names George Hoffman, Just getting back into RC after a 8 year lay off with my son. Things have changed a bit,both electric and gas. I live in Oxford and race 1/10 gas off road and 1/12 pan cars on road. Looking forward to meeting some of you. Looks like you have a nice track to race at. I'm going there today to meet the people who run the track. BY for now. George Hoffman Oxford CT


----------



## motorizedbikes

Hi I am new here and your post was very informative.


----------



## motorizedbikes

HI,

I used to own a RC boat until it crashed and now I am looking into doing a glider and I own and build motorized bikes in my neighborhood for fun.


----------



## robbob

well havent been around the site in quite a few years but here it go's ..


Names Robbob .... been into RC's for over 20 years going back to the mid 80's. Use to race Oval in CT back when Karen and Nick owned KN RC Speedway up untill it turned into Turn4. Switched from that into TC for a few years at RC Madness before taking a needed vacation.

well back into it again on the slow side of Rock Crawling and Scale Rig building ..........


----------



## Sliced Bread

Hello everyone

My name is Matt and I have been into r/c cars for a looooonnnnngggggg time. 

Currently I have a Traxxas Slash that I am getting ready to start racing.

Other than r/c cars, I am a big NASCAR fan. My favorite driver is Joey Logano. Other drivers that I watch are Marin Truex Jr. Robby Gordon, Tony Stewart, Matt Kenseth, and Scott Speed.

I hope to be as helpful as I can be and hope to get help here when I need it.

Talk to all of ya'all later.


----------



## tomysmalibu

Hello everyone, my friends call me tomy, from northwest ohio, into touring cars for about 8 years, just gettig into carpet oval in the last two years,


----------



## choffman123

*Getting back into RC*

HI, I have been out of RC since the early 90's. Now i am trying to get back into it. I picked up an RC18B team and pulled my RC10 team graphite out of the shed. 

I'm looking to find a place to practice and possibly race near Augusta Maine. If i get the the hang of driving again I'll buy what ever is needed to fit into an existing class. but i am kind of fond of the 1/18th scale vehicles. 

I am amazed in the power packed into the brushless system I put in the 18b WOW!!! the tech has come a long way since I left the sport.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimwat1111

Hi everyone my name is Jim .I have been into rc for about 20 years .I live in Martinsville Indiana about 25 miles south of Indy. Im running a Associated MGT 4.60 SE right now .Any advice would be appreciated Thanks for your time .


----------



## Speeders

Looks like a great forum!


----------



## mustangboy_347

Thanks for the big welcome guys. I have been in RC's now for about 15 years.I work part-time at my local hobby store(STRONGSVILLE HOBBIES) it is located in Elyria Ohio . I am the master tuner for the shop and mechanic for the store .I really love working on other peoples cars and see them smile when they actually get to play with it for the first time you know. So again thanks for the welcome and I will be on here ALOT.


----------



## Leadsled

Hello everyone. I'm in a way not new to RC cars, as I've had a Tamiya Clodbuster for many years now, but haven't had it out a lot in the past few. I'd like to get into RC cars as a second hobby to have during the winter, w/my main hobby being hot rods. I am currently unemployed, and looking for work, so I'm getting the ol' truck up an running again. Hope to meet some cool, like minded people here!


----------



## bodybagging

Hello Everyone, As you can see Im new to the board, Im thinking of constructing a full blown off roading course on our property, and thought I would see what the interest would be among the enthusiasts of the sport.
Are there many tracks in MI, Ive looked online but it seems as most are indoor, hard floor courses. I have a Haunted attraction in Jonesville with 40 acres of land, and I have a acre that is recessed with a large berm around the perimeter, and I was thinking it would be a sweet set up for a course with plenty of natural scale obstacles and jumps.


----------



## MotoBullock

'Ello people,
New to the site, several years in the hobby. I lost everything a year ago and now I've moved and am saving up for some new Hpi gear to replace the lost. Thanks all.


----------



## glundeen

*A Noob*

I'm new to the sport and just bought a slash. and planning on buying a MRC


----------



## Kid Claremont

Hello,
Craig here, live in SE Minnesota and was looking to get into RC with my sons. Currently own a RC10 team buggy early 90's. Hopefully I can learn a lot from this site.


----------



## Dustinh

hi my name is dustin, i live in fremont oh. i race 12th scale onroad at hobby stop west in toledo.thanks for having me.


----------



## teak51

*great site*

just found this site, thanks for putting this up.


----------



## RCFan10

Hey everyone, I'm from north carolina I have a Revo 3.3 and recently bought a Losi Mini Late Model. I'm hoping to learn more about the mini LM and get some tips on setting it up.


----------



## kenny666

*From Katrinaville(gulf coast)*

I have been out of rc a while and just getting back into dirt oval (elect) since 05 and boy,has alot changed.Glad I found the site look forward to being on here everyday.I have it saved.thanks for having me-kenny


----------



## bhenry04

Hi im Brandon and am getting into rock crawling


----------



## qbr racing

just saying thanks for having a place for us to get great info
brian


----------



## Fantom73

Hi Everybody, My name is Kyle and have been in this R/C hobby for about 7 years now. I started out in the dirt section racing at R and L Hobbies racing a Losi xxx-t. They shutdown the clay track so i converted to carpet and have been there running a modified Losi Jrxs Type R there. I have also fell into the oval racing gang as well. My father and I have two 1/10 Cobra Nemesis and just purchased a new Custom Works Pan car. I just found Battlefront R/C track this Thursday and plan on getting back in the dirt. Im looking forward to finding new tracks and making friends while i finish college.


----------



## JRacerTokyo

Hi  I am living in Tokyo Japan. But I am not new to Hank`S hibbytalk. I first appeared in 1996.....But I am back again  Thank You Hank for keeping this place up for so many years.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob

HI, My name is Lynn.
I used to race RC10's back in '87-'88 on a dirt oval. I had a Clod Buster for a few years when I first started dating my now wife in '89. I got a RC 10T Team truck after we got married in '94. I then had a Kyosho Nitro Nostalgic series 1/10 Daytona Coupe car for a few years, unfortunatly there was no place to race much less run such a cool car so I ended up selling it after a few years. 
I have been out of it until now vowing I would never get back into it after the Kyosho car. My boy will be 4 this year and he absolutly LOVES monster trucks and we went to a Monster Jam three weeks ago and he was mesmorized by them. 

I just bought a Associated MGT 3.0 Nitro Monster truck from Tower and waiting on it's arrival. I figured it would be good for somthing for me and my boy to do together and be around it since he loves monster trucks so much, when he gets a little older I'll get him truck of his own.

Lynn


----------



## louisrene

Hello to all of you, it's my 13th year of 1/10 oval racing at GRCSR, still learning and still in love with that hobby.
I'l be looking around.
Louis Rene


----------



## snowman69622001

Hello Hobby Talk members my very good friend Dan Murn lead me to your community. I have been involved in rc racing for nearly 25 years and have seen many ups and downs. We as long time racers can never forget that we once had no idea what was going on, but someone took the time to each and everyone of us at one time or another. With that said remember the next time a new guy or girl asks for help go out of your way and maybe someday they too will post to this site and say I remeber someone helping me and contiue to help others. The snowman


hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## gnail

*Hello Everyone*

Hi My Name Is Glenn And Im New To Dirt Oval Racing!


----------



## smitty8

*First Post!*

:wave:Hey looking forward to gaining knowledge to help with my 17.5 pan car.


----------



## oicu81

*hello*

im keith ,i'v been into rc (stuff) for over twenty years currently i have a swift and an align450 se v2 helicopter (both electric)i have a couple of boats ,i just converted a2.5 original revo to a 3.3 with extended chasis and just bought a sirio 27 motor for it also just purchased a losi 8ight on ebay to join my gs racing 1/8 th scale buggy , im located in martin michigan so i have a new off road track to learn to race on so that brings me here even though iv'e had rc stuff all these years i have never gotten into official racing it's verry structured so this is a challenge to me . i almost gave it all up because a dirty rotten thief stole a losi lst2 out of my garage which i did a whole conversion from a original LST ,it still angers me every time i go online to shop for parts for any of my stuff well, well thats the long of it so how about our new track in martin::woohoo:


----------



## olsmor

*Hello *

Hello my name is Morten. I'm just wanted to say hi to everyone and look forward to using this site.

I currently own one Associated B4 and one B44 and look forward to the snow melting here in Norway


----------



## Swindlerseth

ScottKennedy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Scott From Pa. I run a mini slider, and a hyperdrive havoc edm.....Still have questions with the edm...............Thanks........


I am from by and was just wondering if you know of any late modile tracks around the Binghamton area


----------



## Mr. Mabuchi

Hi been a member for a while just never posted so i figured i will by saying hello.

I race dirt oval in pa 
i run a BMS nitro truck and I own a new customworks electric sprint for mod racing and i race a traxxas slash on sundays when i don't work.

My name is Nick Nagle


----------



## coventry

*Indoor Waterford Track?*

Good evening racers, Is there any need or desire to have a indoor RC race track in the Waterford area? We have a 6000 sq foot building with the correct zoning and township approval,if there is an interest please contact Jr.at 248-343-1072 Thanks


----------



## johndayo101

hello i love golf too...


----------



## mlporkchop65

hello everyone new to sport and looking foward to chatin with ya all 
:wave:


----------



## mlporkchop65

*hi all*

new to sight and looks awesome may need set up advice 4 a tight carpet oval


----------



## Falcon1968

Hello all I am getting back into RC racing after a 12 year layoff. Anyway I have a Slash on the way and am trying to figure out which batteries to go with. Right now I have 4 sets of Matched 4200's on ebay that I am keeping my eye on. However, I dont know enough about Lipos to make an informed decision I hope this forum will help. Can anyone tell me how many Lipo packs one should have for racing?


----------



## hankster

One LiPo pack is enough as long as you have enough time to recharge them between races. LiPo's can be used many times per day without damage.


----------



## Pandora

*Hello all!*

Hi I am new to this forum, figured it would be a nice place to start! My ex used to race RC cars, and I actually miss it now! I am so new and I would like to know what would be the best first timer car to race?


----------



## hankster

That would all depend on what type of racing you are looing to do. Offroad? Onroad? Oval racing? Once we get an idea we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## dawg3

hey all, my name is jim, i have 2 boys that also race.
we are still newbs but getting it down.
just trying to learn what i can.


----------



## dougglo

*New Carpet Track*

New indoor ozite carpet (425 sq yds) track Waycross Ga. Open Sat & Sun 12,start racing at 4. Has electrical outlets, some tables, plenty of parking with I-Lap counting system. This carpet is only 3 weeks old and plenty of grip. We are running 1/10 scale 4 whl drive touring & oval plus 1/10th pan cars oval. plenty of motels and restaurants only 15 minutes away. 

For more class information with pictures of track call Tim @ 912-614-0567 after 5 p.m. I tried to post an email address but unable to at time since i'm new.

SO COME HAVE SOME FUN

Keith


----------



## tcphats

*new racer*

I just got set up looking for a track near noblesville, in. to start racing


----------



## Bigmutha

Hello, My name is Steve. My son and I are new to rc cars. We both have team associated GT2 stadium trucks. I also have a older losi xx cr buggy that I would like to get going again, but it is hard to find parts for. This site seems really cool.


----------



## fast1

Fast1 here looking to burning up some rug in Georgetown,,KY with 10 scale TC!
Hoping some one can help us get these going in the area! 
ON a good smooth fast track! :wave:
Maybe even a club???
Any one intrested???


----------



## GREGDGR81

*Need Help*

I have a Kyosho Ultima Outlaw truck I got off E-Bay. The problem is my truck only goes about 6 feet from me then goes off on its own.


----------



## Trager55

Hey, this is Bobby. I just purchased a 1/10 losi slider. Im gonna have plenty of questions for people on this one.


----------



## perkins

*New Race Track For Rc Cars*

Hey Guys, I'm Randy Perkins The Promoter And Ower At Jamaica Raceway In Jamaica Iowa. I Am Posting This Message, Because We Are Very Intersted In Having The Rc And I/4 Scale Cars Put On A Few Races At Our Track. I See That Ajs And Crisis 641 Would Like To Come Down And Look At The Race Track. We Are Having A Open Practice April 4th From 10:00am Till 4:00pm And That Would Be A Very Good Time To Take A Look At The Track And We Could Talk About Whats Needed To Be Built To Make This Work For The Rc And Quarter Scale Racers. The Track Is Very Very Smooth. My Phone Number Is 641-429-3050. Call And Let Me Know If You Are Intersted In Putting On A Few Races. Would Love To Be Involed In Helping Grow The Rc And 1/4 Scale Racing In This Area.

Thanks: Randy Perkins


----------



## xtremerides

HEy i have been oval racing for alittle while now, and just recently bought a dirt track truck to race with.. its the Traxxas Stampede. and i am just wondering about what i can do to make it handle better, it is pretty much stock except for the fact that i just added a 5700 castle creations sidewinder.. its pretty fast now i just need to know how to get better handleing.. any help will be greatly appreciated... thanks for your time..


----------



## j-rock

Hi yall my name is Jesse and I live near Nevada City California my passion is 4x4ing allthough this is not in my budget right now (family first). We get out as frequently as possable. We have collected several truck loads of rocks and built a large rock course in my yard and a I am still adding more rocks too it its B I T C H I O N I will post pics when I figure out how.Although r.c. rock crawling has mildely quenched my thirst for the real thing it has opened up a whole new avenue for the sport I love and am very good at.Anyone who lives close to me is welcomed to come and try my course.Also if anyone who reads this has rock crawlers or parts to get rid of let me know I need an upgrade and I am going to build one from scratch remember funds are low so lets talk.Come and try my rock course.Thanks J-rock.


----------



## rc332

morning! This is roman. I'm into offroad more then anything else 1/8 scale is my prefreance have a great day


----------



## Majic57

*New guy*

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site but i've been browsing around and it seems pretty cool. I'm into nitro trucks but i have a Hyperdrive 3 chassis with no motor or electronics i wanna get rid of. Let me know if anyone is interested. i can sent pics. Thanks and i hope to keep posting here for some time to come.


----------



## andyn75

Hey my name is andy. My dad, brother and i are totally new to all things related to rc cars. What we need to know the most right now is the basics of how to set up a 1\10th scale pan car. Also what i would like to know is how to set up a darkside chassis. Would appreciate a reply soon. Thx


----------



## NickyD07

Semi New to the forums. Been a member for a bit but never posted. Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## speeddemon74

*hello*

hello everyone im new to the forum but have been around the hobby for quite awhile and have accumulated alot of stuff and am getting rid of some of it at a discounted rate so if anybody needs anything form radio systems to complete ready to run vehicles drop me a post back


----------



## speeddemon74

Bigmutha said:


> Hello, My name is Steve. My son and I are new to rc cars. We both have team associated GT2 stadium trucks. I also have a older losi xx cr buggy that I would like to get going again, but it is hard to find parts for. This site seems really cool.


what parts do you need for your losi xx?


----------



## speeddemon74

*products*

i have two sportwerks ravens that im looking to get rid of im asking 80.00 a piece for them or 140.00 for both that includes shipping they are in pretty good shape i raced both of them on dirt off road last summer and they did well but my passion has changed to 1/18 scale dirt where im now racing a mini baja and spankin everyone else well anyway drop me a post if your interested in the ravens or if you have any questions


----------



## Ghostkid

Hello, new to Hobbytalk, I'm a modelrailroader and used to 1/24 slot car race, I'm really interested in rc rock crawler, as I have a Jeep and go out 4 wheeling when I can, but kids make it tuff to do lately, so I figure I would give the little guys a try.


----------



## kzmr

Hello We Like Rc Racing. Thanks For Letting Us Be Part Of Hobbytalk.


----------



## THE WHEEL

*kick off to the summer offroad scene*

Hello fellow racers just wanted to say hi to everyone out there .I am sure i have race with alot of you racers out there most call me The Hack some call houston I have been racing 21 years and i have never been on hobby talk till now take is easy on me guys I am very fragile.MAN I CAN NOT WAIT :thumbsup:TO THROW SOME ROOST AT STATELINE:wave:


----------



## rebelpeb

Speedway Spectacular this weekend 3-27 thru 3-29 at the Daytona International Speedway

could someone please give me the time for this event my husband wants to go and we just found out today. besides having racing do they have best RC car in show display bare with me im kinda new to this RC car things. also any info on best website to buy parts for the cars.

thanks


----------



## delawareindian

*MYstery Micro 9g Servo*

I have seen these servo and they are cheep.I would like to know if they are CHEEP.???
Does anyone have anything they can tell me about this item before i purchase them and find out the hard way.


----------



## hankster

rebelpeb said:


> Speedway Spectacular this weekend 3-27 thru 3-29 at the Daytona International Speedway
> 
> could someone please give me the time for this event my husband wants to go and we just found out today. besides having racing do they have best RC car in show display bare with me im kinda new to this RC car things. also any info on best website to buy parts for the cars.
> 
> thanks


Yoiu may want to ask this in the Oval racing forum.


----------



## speeddemon74

GREGDGR81 said:


> I have a Kyosho Ultima Outlaw truck I got off E-Bay. The problem is my truck only goes about 6 feet from me then goes off on its own.


what radio system are you using and do you have a pic of the truck it sounds like an interferance issue


----------



## gregalter

*Hi Everyone*

My son is now 25 years old. When he was about 14, I built him a RC car and bought a Futaba FP-T2PB controller. He never used it much at all; computers had his attention at that time. I spent many hours building it, and I have never been able to let it go. At one point, I bought 2 additional cars, with extra motors etc from a kid in the hobby shop parking lot. I gave those to a young man I knew and I know he had some fun. Now, I decided to see what the old car would do, pulled it out of storage, and stuck some fresh batteries in the Futaba. It ran great for a little while. But now, I can't seem to adjust the Futaba so the car will "idle in neutral," not go forward or backward when the trigger is in neutral position. The only adjustment I see is the one on the right side just behind the trigger. Is there another one near the motor. Also, like many other users, the battery holder broke. I managed to super-glue it back, but it is just a matter of time before it breaks again. Any reliable source for these? Is this Futaba still being made and sold new? The other thing I have been doing that is related to the little car hobby is setting up a slot car set to run on brainwaves...but that is for another forum, I guess...Any help appreciated, :wave:


----------



## gregalter

OK, did a quick search on the Futaba site and found the manual for my FP T2PB. But nothing there on adjustments. Found another manual that had the adjustments for Neutral and Hi, and all is fixed. Surprising how hard it was to find, really. And I still need a battery caddy or a rechargable pack for this controller. Futaba does not list it on their site...


----------



## Phil @ RCIS

*Hola RC people*

Basically just a quick note to say Hi !

You can have a look at the web site ( the system wont allow me to post it so here we go: all the w's rc-international-speedways dot com ) to see what we are up to in North Florida. Just a temporary track for now but when we move sites it will grow to more. Current thinking is TC track, an off road track suitable for at least 1/5th scale as I have a Baja 5B with a monster truck body. We will build an Oval, (not quite sure why but there do appear to be a few Americans in this part of the world who want to chase each other round and round in circles, it must be a pass down from your government !! Oh.. by the way I'm Australian !) 
First practice and race day on the track will be Friday the 3rd of April so if your in the area come along.

813 235 4402 is the phone number.


----------



## Joe S.

Hello,
My Son - Jonathan (7) and I have decided to give the RC Cars a try.
We have a Losi Raminator truck, and have some older cars on the way
from a friends garage (should be like Christmas in April  ) not sure if he 
had gas or electric? We were at a local track in Washington, PA - and
it was recommended that we look at a Traxxas Slash - I see that there
are quite a few 1/10 scale off-road trucks and brands available.

We also have O-scale Model Trains that we mess with...

Just trying to sort thru all the info - and learn about the cars, and 
batteries, and .....

Thanks
Joe S.


----------



## Badger59

Raced nitro r/c 20 yrs ago,got out to wrench/own a midget,looking to get back into 1/4 scale with my boy.


----------



## padale70

*new guy*

hi everyone thanks for the wlcome trying to get into the dirt oval rc so any help or advise would be welcomed


----------



## MGTMan

Hi im bryan


----------



## Speedster101

Hi all of you. I just got into R/Cing. I'm looking at picking up a Traxxas Slash roller. So if anybody knows anybody that is selling one please let me know. Thank you


----------



## robert51

Thank you. Looking forward to looking around.


----------



## EdP

Hey, I'm Ed Pattison here with my daughter Shayna from SW Michigan and we're joining hobbytalk to keep in contact with all my friends at 
Rapid Competition RC Raceway...Thank's Fred and Andrew for the great racing this year.


----------



## bmxwayne

I'm Wayne I live in kansas and have a tmaxx 3.3 extended chassis also a .15 pede that needs work


----------



## v8spee

I have been involved in RC for 25 years. I am in the Navy and deplyed to Iraq and they have a track on base and tryng to find good deal on XXX-4 G.


----------



## BGM Racing

*hey*

I'm new to hobby talk. I am a full time student and muscian but I race in my free time.


----------



## BGM Racing

I'm looking for a Losi xxx4 G+ or some other electric 4wd.


----------



## jgullo53

v8spee said:


> I have been involved in RC for 25 years. I am in the Navy and deplyed to Iraq and they have a track on base and tryng to find good deal on XXX-4 G.


Thank you for serving, and be safe over there. im in the Army Reserves with my dad, hes been to Afghanistan and Iraq, so be safe and good luck and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jeanwilson

hi guys
my nane is Jean live in NJ and i need some help


----------



## jgullo53

jeanwilson said:


> hi guys
> my nane is Jean live in NJ and i need some help


help with what???


----------



## dodge44

Hi, my names Mike. I just ordered a sportwerks raven st off ebay for cheap to get started. I haven't even got the thing and I'm hooked. I have a lot of learning to do. Some of these cars/trucks are insane. I have a feeling I'll be upgrading quick and pass this car off to the kids.


----------



## Kevin_Olson

Hello, my son and I race 1/8 scale onroad and 1/10 scale onroad in the summer and 1/12 and the VTA class in the winter . We are going to the Heart of America Series race in the Kansas Speedway parking lot on April 25,26, to run the 1/8, 1/10 ,the same weekend the IRL is having a race there on the real race track-wicked kool:wave:


----------



## rwoodral

*Nitro Sport Truck*

Hey everyone. Just found out about this site. I am looking to convert my nitro sport to electric. Does anybody have any suggestions as far which motor would be good for me? I'm not into pro racing or anything, I just like to play around.
thanks.


----------



## troopeur

oups !


----------



## CommonSenseRC

Common Sense RC is excited to join HobbyTalk.


----------



## jaredmausteller

hello,
my name is... you guessed it, jared mausteller.
from berwick PA. i used to race carpet oval cars back in 94 in bloomsburg at "roadrunner Raceway" that place is long gone. i had a trinity street spec at the time, i sold it and havent been in the sport since...
i purchased a revo platinum while in afghanistan last year and just recently got to tear into it (just got home in november). so now im trying my hand a offroad racing. i havent had a race yet but hoping to get into one soon. i have a pretty good clue as to whats going on with these new rc's but alot has changed and im still learning (i know, you can never know EVERYTHING) but i try to,lol.
i got my son a nitro rustler and would like to see him racing this year but, hes 6 and still a little "rough" around the edges. i just recently got a losi crt .5 and im liking it but now my wife has claimed it. cant wait for the first race of the year and looking forward to shooting the... stuff with you,lol


----------



## cheeks

*new guy*

whats up everyone new racer wondering if i could get some help. I plan on racing for the 1st time this year and im not sure what day i should show up to race at medina. I see alot of different levels and not sure if begginers are welcome to race on certin days. I dont plan on racing alot do to conlicks on saturdays i play football aswell so anyinfo will help. i have a electric evader ext with no upgrades. thankyou


----------



## flyby

The welcome here tells me i finally found the site I was looking for.THank-you to all! I was hoping to maybe tap the mind of builder. Its been quite a long while since I've flown and recently am rounding third base on a kit im building for my son and I. Things in the R.C world sure have changed since the 80's.


----------



## Bandits RC Club

*hey*

Hello to every1 I am new to this page and would like to say hello from my home state of west virginia. I have a mrc thunder king I have been running if any1 has any idea of a good gear ratio where I can up my run time from 7 mins. to alittle more I would be greatfull.


----------



## MagicNinjallo

Hey everybody !
New members here !
Im into trucks and cars so ill be trading & talking about both !
My boy told me this is a really popular site right now .


----------



## Bandits RC Club

hey I am into trucks for the summer months I have a 1/8th scale Electric MRC Thunder King what about you???


----------



## ashleymckeen

*1/12 scale bodies*

new to oval racing on carpet,need 1/12 oval body,dodge, and where to find one and how to pay, local hobby shop is real slow in stocking anything for 1/12 oval cars. do really enjoy driving this size car, do now have a offset oval chassie,


----------



## elusion85

hi...


----------



## t6Willy

*New to site*

Been flying rc planes for five years, just checking out the web site. Looks good!


----------



## MJPeters5904

Hi all. I'm posting so I can send an E-mail to Bakerman about how he did his xxx4 conversion. Any other help would be great. MJPeters5904 @ winona.edu
Thanks!


----------



## arf200

sup I have only worked with my rc car for 2 mounths and Im still new at it.My car is a Evader exb and it runs good exept the esc got wet and now runs backwards. any ways i think this site would be good help.


----------



## arf200

got a giuk questuionj is a new brushless motor for $34.50 good


----------



## magikrob

wassup i started driving rc cars a couple of years ago, i live in rochester ny, i built a track in my woods a while ago, im looking for a club to join.


----------



## magikrob

no, for what


----------



## Minkis815

Well... im looking for a forum that can help me with my oval racing. Hope this is better than RCUniverse.com


----------



## tmaxx2007

*hello everyone*

hello all, im jus getting back into the with my sons...acually i am looking for vintage tamiya pajeros for my boys if anyone wants to get rid of any! this is a very nice site for the hobby....


----------



## str8 rippin

Hi my name is justin and I have a pti Goliath a habao truggy with a new motor and a habao buggy that is totally tricked out three home made cars and a lot of slot ccars xmods mini a monsters I wavers all that good stuff I have a clash with a mamba in it and I am tryin to get my losi xxxt race ready and lookin for a 4.5 novac velociti motor or another fast motor and I want some nice batts for a new motor so give me a pm


----------



## Dr Dorito

*slash Rocks*

hey now that there going to pay the crew as much as the capt. im going back below deck and thats free up 20+ hrs a week to spend with my kids.
we just in my sons first RC its a slash and oh my lord its a blast it has to be hands down the best performing off Road Rc Ive ever driven its just like being in my 89 Ranger 4wd 2.9 doing 20-60 down the power lines (is ny there are multiple hills nolls table tops all naturall But this truck can actulley take the abuse smooth and in control lakecity speedway in p-burgh ny is goin to have a class this summer thanks for the rant


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Hi everyone, I've been in the hobby for about 20 years (insert old timers joke here). I've raced mainly on-road, but now have jumped the fence and started running some off-road as well. I have also started painting body's, hence the screen name. Can't wait to meet and greet everyone.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Ken Feather. I've been in the hobby for about 20 years (insert old timers joke here). I've raced mainly on-road, but now have jumped the fence and started running some off-road as well. I have also started painting body's, hence the screen name. Can't wait to meet and greet everyone.



:thumbsup:Ken does some of the best paint you'll lay your eye's on!:thumbsup:

:wave:Welcome aboard HobbyTalk to Ken Feather & Alien ArtWerX.:wave:


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Kevin Cole said:


> :thumbsup:Ken does some of the best paint you'll lay your eye's on!:thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:Welcome aboard HobbyTalk to Ken Feather & Alien ArtWerX.:wave:


thanks Kevin, you're too kind.:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie1967

hello erevyone


----------



## H.Wallbanger

I just want to say HI! to everyone. I've been RC racing for over 30 years and have raced everything from 1/12 scale to Truggies. I hope to be able to help anyone new to the hobby if they need it.


----------



## 58267

Hello! Getting back into RC. Bought a Losi MRC to try out the rock crawling scene. Mtn. bikes has been my passion for a long time. Thank you!


----------



## penguineman

Hi all getting back into RC racing after a 4 or 5 year sabitacle just missed it a little to much after doing it for so many years.


----------



## gone banana`s

hi 
i`m from monticello wi. i race at marcca it indoor carpet offroad track there are some clip on youtube type in marcca 

i race xfactory buggy and a x-60 truck it mid motor


----------



## vnmsgt

Hello everyone. 

Mine name is Chris Figueroa and I am with Caster Racing USA and am the East Coast Team Manager for them. Dropped in here looking for some info. Seems like a pretty good forum. Now I am off to go read some!


----------



## Slash

Hey everyone,

Names Steve,live in west Mi,new to the RC world and just picked up a Slash.
Having a blast with it.


----------



## CClay1282

Welcome aboard Slash!


----------



## GetDean

I want to get into Rock crawling, I borrowed my brothers Traxas and got hooked. I know I am going to enjoy rock crawling.


----------



## rchobbygirl

I am a 26 year old bartender. When I'm off (very rare) on a weekend I love nothing more than to zip around my grandfathers lot with my RC Cars. If I'm not running mine I'm running my brothers RC truck! My fave brand is Traxxas and my fave place to shop is RC Boca in Boca Raton Fl!

I love making new friends and can't wait to get some good convos going!


----------



## packy1

*Hello...*

New to the forum,I do mostly scratch built boats,have seen some really nice 
stuff here.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Mattcoolgame

hello


----------



## TOYOTABEAU

*Slash Racing Is Awesome*

Bought A New Slasha And Racing It On Asphalt Road Course, Kind Of Different But A Whole Lot Of Fun.


----------



## Blackwrench

Hi guys,
been in the hobby for a couple of years now. i'm now into RC drifting and was hoping to learn more about the technical aspect of our hobby.


----------



## rcplanejunky

*need to sell or trade!*

hi all, im mike from montana, been in rc planes for about 15 yrs, new to this site, but seems like a good bunch of people! I need some help getting rid of my f86 saber, duc fan. wife said something must go b4 I get a new 3d. Im only asking $200 for it or trade for a rtf 3d. it has tons of upgrades and is ready to fly, add your rx and fule. the engine is a os 15 will pull start and tuend pipe. I will send pics if interested.


----------



## jrbailey

My name is Larry Bailey, but everyone calls me Jr. I live near Beckley WV and I am a member of B.A.D RC (Beckley Area Drivers) and a member of CCRC. I own several rc vehicles and one heli. I race 1/8th buggys,1/8th Late models, and 10th scale gas truck. I run nearly every weekend, sometimes driving 
4 hours or more.
My cars are a LOSI 8ight, JAMMIN' x1x-cr (converted to a late model),a LOSI xxxnt Drake, an Associated GT2, and a REVO.
THANKS,BE COOL! LATER! jr


----------



## sprint51

hello everyone! just joined and new to this site.


----------



## othater

Ro from SoCal, new to RC cars


----------



## Jeff2Slash

Hey everyone im jeff i live in morley just south of big rapids mi. i have slash trucks and would like to start club racing offroad inside &outdoors, looking foward to using this awsome site THANKS


----------



## sofast

*wwuuusssuuuupppp*

hey every body my names steve miller i dont have anything cool to say other then wusup and im trying to convert my mugen to a Embx5 sold out of all my nitro stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## dago.on22s/losi

i drive the caddy on 22s so u no who i am i jus wany 2 put it out there that i probly been giving off the wrong vibe but 2 me this is a hobby still its serious 2 an extent i luv racing i was out of it 4 15 years i just dont want ever1 2 get me twisted but there r certain things 1 grown man dont say 2 another on the track or off im not a thug or trouble maker but thats how i feel & im sure alot of people understand wat im sayin but theres sum that dont but those who really no me & hav known me 4 a long time or have conversated w/me on a level that goes behond that track get me but i just dont want 2 b judged by my image or my first impression /carml87.


----------



## rchobbygirl

HELLO!!  Nice to meet you all


----------



## DaveG28

Hi there, found the site while looking at vintage rc bits, looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## CBHVR6

Hello, my name is corey. I'm married with 2 boys. I got into rc less than a year ago. I have owned a brushless slash, a Revo 3.3, and currently a E Revo Brushless. I absolutely love this hobby.


----------



## aussisbloke

as you can see i am new to your forum well i have been racing for over 50 years and now i am racing 1/4 scale super sedans and super stock my club is the west oz 1/4 scale speedway here in fremantle wa


----------



## xX BUD Xx

Hello everyone. I have been involved in the hobby for over 25 years. I have taken the last 7 or so years off to race real cars, but due to health reasons, I'm back here.

I look forward to many more years or trading RC paint. :wave:


----------



## jglemba

*new member*

glad to be aboard. Will post some ads. Later. Into RC Airplanes from Charleroi, PA


----------



## jonesy_2001

*travis jones new member*

hi guys i am a new member of this forum but i was told to look for a race on here its an offroad hobby town race in boardman i dont know if thats how you spell it but i live in rock creek but i want to race there this weekend if it doesnt get rained out


----------



## L36pontiac

my name is jim orr ive been in the hobby for about 6-7 years and i have a evader,e-maxx, turbo vee boat and vxl brushless slash.

i just got into racing last weekend up at a track in hisperia michigan and im gonna start racing at battlefront gaming after a while of practicing to learn the feel of my slash on a track vs my front yard and street.


----------



## rchobbygirl

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## AEoffroader

Hi all,
I've been using Hobbytalk for a while to find races, but finally got an account.


----------



## mynamecharles

*say hello*

hello,guys.what are you guying doing recently?how are you doing?
my name is charles.just a rookie of RC.Hope get more help from all of you.
Many thanks in advance!good luck to you all!
:wave:

see you next time!leave my post here this time.


----------



## mynamecharles

*hello rchobbygirl*



rchobbygirl said:


> Nice to meet you all!


Is your name Bristol Brown ?and former cheerleader in college?from Jacksonville, USA .I know you love RC hobby so much.Because you choose your name as rchobbygirl.Nice to see you ,miss Bristol Brown?Also i am a big fans of F1 and NBA.if i make mistake for your name,hope you don't mind.my name is charles .:tongue:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Actions speak louder than words!keep moving!


----------



## rchobbygirl

mynamecharles said:


> Is your name Bristol Brown ?and former cheerleader in college?from Jacksonville, USA .I know you love RC hobby so much.Because you choose your name as rchobbygirl.Nice to see you ,miss Bristol Brown?Also i am a big fans of F1 and NBA.if i make mistake for your name,hope you don't mind.my name is charles .:tongue:
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Actions speak louder than words!keep moving!


That is me! Nice to meet you!


----------



## THEBANDIT

Hello Racers ,my Name Is Jim "thebandit" Connolly From Perth,western Australia .hope To Learn A Lot From The Site .ill Be Over For Three Months Soon ,helping Larry Cross Of Quarterscale Motorsports In California.love To Race Some Of You Guys In That Time .see Ya Soon.


----------



## Teamworks

*Indoor Track*

Hello Everyone,
Teamworks Somerset has had some interest from people about the possibilities of putting an indoor oval track in. We are looking for enough interest to justify the addition of one. If you are interested please let us know. We are located on Lee's River Ave in Somerset, MA..


----------



## mynamecharles

*thanks for you message*



rchobbygirl said:


> That is me! Nice to meet you!


You look hot and so beautiful from your pics.
That reminds me of your former cheerleader,sexy and enthusiastic! Burning the audience on the spot .

How many members in your family?Nice to get your reply here.

Have a nice day!:thumbsup:

Charles


----------



## rchobbygirl

mynamecharles said:


> You look hot and so beautiful from your pics.
> That reminds me of your former cheerleader,sexy and enthusiastic! Burning the audience on the spot .
> 
> How many members in your family?Nice to get your reply here.
> 
> Have a nice day!:thumbsup:
> 
> Charles


I have 2 older brothers.... and my parents!


----------



## bplunkett

*kool*

kool...


----------



## rchobbygirl

So where is everyone from?


----------



## GearboxGraphics

Hey all, my name is Cory and I am in Greenville, SC. Just getting back into RC oval racing after about 12 years out of the scene.

Used to race oval at World Hobbies(Berea), Brevard, NC, Canton, King, and a few others. I will be racing at Carolina RC in Easley, SC now and probably a few other bigger races.

I just bought a complete 4-car setup from a friend of mine that decided to go kart racing. Looking forward to getting back on the track and having some fun!

--Cory


----------



## rchobbygirl

Cool!


----------



## rustytraxx

*New to forum*

Im new to this forum. Been in rc for about a year now. I started with one trx rustler and now I have 6 others


----------



## tsinai

Hi! I'm just starting into this hobby as a way to hang out with my kids. I got my son a Mini Mauler when he was 6 (oops, time to upgrade him!), I just got my daughter a Vendetta ST, and now I'm in the market for a truck or truggy for me. I've been lurking and reading a bunch.

I live in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## Greg Cummings

Hey everybody Im new here and Im looking for all the old oval racers from the 90's. I was local at the King Super Speedway and I would like nothing more but to see the track back open


----------



## GNS Racing

Hi everyone
im steve from northern lower michigan, traverse city area.
got into this hobby about 1 yr ago, what a blast!!!! have met some really cool people, made some new freinds, and race at 2 different racing clubs. 1 is in gaylord MI. nmrcc,
and the other near kalkaska.

I started out with a 2.5 revo bought off ebay, now within a yr i have
3.3 revo near platnium specs
losi 8t
slash stock ( was going to modify but the stock class is too much fun )
and a A/E sc8

the losi is a really cool truck but my new love is the 2 short course trucks, that sc8 is so real looking on the track, and a blast to run, 

if anyone is in the area and would like to race or hang out with us please contact me through this site for scheduals and times.

steve
team GNS Racing (got no shame)


----------



## herman2

Hi guys, My name is herman and I live in Toronto. I have recently become addicted to rc electric cars and boats. In past 4 weeks I have spent over a thousand dollars and have a Rustler,Mini slider, some slow moving tanyia cars and a cool quick traxxis boat. I thought I bouth them for my son, but i have quickly learned that I bought them for myself!. Anyways, i look forward to learning from this forum, and sorry if I ask stupid questions. !!


----------



## silverbird02

*Hello folks*

Hello I'm a new Member but long time modeler just getting back into the hobby after a 3 year break.
Just thought I'd intro myself to you.Im from the NE (MA) 36 years old
married with kids and enjoy running my nitro cars and drag racing my 02 trans am.With so many changes since i been out i may be relying on some of the veteran members with some help time to time,on getting 
aquainted with the changes of RC since i been out.
thanx and ill c ya online..:wave:


----------



## larrydavid

*its good to be back*

after 2 seasons out im back in


----------



## birdman79

Hey yall, i'm jay from south georgia. i'm one of the many that has gotten back into rc after a long hiatus. i have an RC10T, Tamiya TB-02, and am looking to get into pan cars (to race carpet oval locally). this site has a great buy/sell section, and thats why i'm here!


----------



## Rubbah Slippah

*howzit!*

whats up my fellow r/c erz....jes checkin out this forum..right on..aloha


----------



## az mac

I want to personally thank the guys at cat 5 for geting my gwears out in time for the vegas race


----------



## jleber7777

Hi, Iam Mr. Jim .... new to Hobbytalk .... old to racing..... looking for answers


----------



## rshaler43

*radio control(dirt oval sprint cars)*

Hello,
This is my first attempt at threading.......
I live in Branson, Mo and haven't been able to find an R/C dirt oval anywhere close. I raced at HobbyTown USA, Tucson for 5 years and then 2 years at R/C Sports Mania, Phoenix for almost 2 years. Nothing like Nitro Sprint Cars on the big banked dirt oval to me. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. rshaler43


----------



## btown

hi my name is Brian looking for oval racing.


----------



## Rit200

My new monster trucks radios not working properly(servos go haywire)new battiers in correctly. The radio crystal is a 27.500 and the trucks crystal is a 27.045 is this my problem?


----------



## Butch

The crystals must match.
Butch


----------



## Rit200

Thanks Butch your inforation will help alot!!!!


----------



## herman2

I am quite new to rc and this forum. I have a problem with my wheels flying off from the Traxxas EREVO. I tighten the hell out of them but every other day a wheel flys off and I lose the lug nut. Is this normal? Do you guys have to always check the wheels every time you race to see if the wheel is loose? i never had this problem with the kiddy rc cars but I wonder if this is what I should expect in terms of pre-maintenance. I also wonder if it is ok to do donughts in the baseball field with rc's as they create a lot of dust and I wonder if the dust can damage my expensive investment?


----------



## rick4rc

*Hi!*

Hi, my name is Rick. Thank you for your warm welcome. I'm just getting started in this hobby, in fact I haven't even purchased a model yet.
Hoping to get some info from this forum and hopefully I can return the favor by helping someone else someday


----------



## Dirkalo

Hello all,

I have loved RC vehicles since I was a boy, and have had (actually still have) quite a few of the department store cars. I have recently purchased a Duratrax Evader ST RTR. It is my first hobby grade RC vehicle, and I have been enjoying it a lot. So much in fact that my friend and I are going to build an off-road track out behind his house. He has an RC10T and got me interested in stadium trucks. I will hopefully be posting here quite a bit while learning the ins and outs of my truck.

Dirkalo


----------



## wikid1

*new to hobbytalk*

hello all


----------



## losilover

Hey all just signed up at Hobby Talk because some friends told me its helpful.
Im pretty new to the sport but look forward to all the fun.


----------



## ThE ViRuS

*Hello ...*

Hi there from Cape Town, South Africa.

I've been racing 1:10 touring electric for about a year now.
The forum looks great !

Thanks & regards,

Paulo


----------



## Colt

Thanks for welcoming me


----------



## Tallen

I'm from Kentucky. Have built two different RC Nitro Trucks 1) 10th scale rc stadium Truck. 2) 1/8 scale 4 wheel drive off road buggy. RC Planes are big down here, not so with Trucks. Any info for us southern RC Nitro Racers?


----------



## Watchman

Hi folks, my name is Omar..been R/C for 20 plus years all in cars. From paved parking lot tracks to concrete ovals..only pavement


----------



## wvguy

*Hey from WVa*

just saying hi to everyone


----------



## futurerc10t5

:wave: hello fellow junkies im a newbie i run t4 and sc10 ....and can use all the help i can get ...lol :dude://////nice to meeet ya all lets party:hat:


----------



## jimtothejam80

hey atm i have lots of Xmods (if anyone knows what they are) most of them are lithium and full gpm parts. Just started thinking about getting some traxxas 1/10 rc trucks (slash,slayer and summit) and setting up a local racing club.


----------



## turner28

*YEP, Another "New Guy"*

NEW to site, and have a few RC's That I need to get rid of to make room for my next prodject. Looking forward to speaking many of you.


----------



## Dvir.Noiman

*Hi*

This site looks it might be a good way to share and get information.
I am originally from Israel, surrently in South Florida, I am in RC for 10 years now, and like to fly gas and electrci airplanes of all type.

It is a pleasure to meet you all 

Dvir:wave:


----------



## hunternaf

*new member first post*

Hi new to the group I fly an eflite cx-2, run a prather 31" deep-v with kb 3.5 outboard, Duratrax rt-x, and have an electric plane one the way (evilbay), I live in new carlisle in. and have just built a practice track in my back yard, if anyone is close by and would like to run there stuff and maybe help the track evolve or do not have a place to fly let me know. I know no one in the area with simular interest


----------



## racer1812

*new but not new*

I've been into R/C and Slots of all kinds for over 20 years ( I'm only 32 :tongue Getting back into pan cars and was told this is the place to go for carpet oval stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## jweverman

*Need help with rc nitro helicopter*

I am very new too rc helicopters. I have always wanted one so I recently bought the Thunder Tiger RAPTOR 30 V2 a few weeks ago. This one came 95% pre-built. It came with the SkyTech T6i 6 channel remote control. The helicopter also was equipped with the ace rc TG-7000 heading lock gyro. I am needing advice and possibly someone to get me started flying.


----------



## lazarus

Hello Everyone
My son and I own and operate Evolution Hobbies in Casco, Maine. We have an off road track and will be having our first annual Midsummer Money Madness race. Cash & trophies will be awarded and several manufacturers have signed on as sponsors(free stuff) We would like to see a good turnout at this event. For those that might want to come from out of state we can recommend lodging that is fairly close by. If you have any questions email us at or call 207 627-4407 10am-6pm Tues-sat. and 11-3 on Sunday. We offer racing on Fridays for electrics only at 6pm and on Sunday for both electric & nitro at noon. If your in the area during shop hours bring your vehicle to try the track out, first time is on us, after that we allow practice at $ 5.00 for the day.


----------



## Sessnme

*Happy to be here*

What's up all! I am a novice when it comes to RC cars/trucks/etc.
I have a few of each, next purchase is going to be a crawler. I'm looking forward to learning some new things and making friends.
I'm 36 and the fun in RC's came late in life after I could afford it. Now I'm hooked and can't seem to find anything else to spend my hard earned money on than RC equipment.
I have a shop full of parts and vehicles.
I will post vehicles later when I find a couple of extra hours.
Later all
Aaron
NW Minnesota


----------



## hammer03

hello everyone,im new here and have raced r/c for 18 years and happy to join the family


----------



## Bonespear

Hello all, I'm new here and new again to RC racing... I've been through a couple stages before, when I was younger... 

I've raced everything from a Tamiya Boomerang, Supershot, Futaba FX10, then took a break from it, got back into it around the time of Team losi's jrx2 and xxxt...

So now I'm looking to get back into it...


----------



## scramblerman

*back in rc*

just got back into rc after 20 years wow things haved changed!


----------



## mbranka

thanks for the nice welcome


----------



## way2crazy4u

*Getting back into it*

Hello all i guess you younger people out there would call me a old fart :freak: i used to race alot back in 96-98 then got out of it because alot of the local tracks were closing. im so glad too see more off road come back. i love running 1:8 scale gas way too much fun.. i do have a couple of questions though. is it too late to get into the champ race? i missed the first one. second is i would like to sponsor also is there a number i can call? well enough talking everyone have a great day ..


----------



## 232racer

*In need of battery holder!!!*

Hello, my name is Kyle. I've been in the RC world my whole life. I recently archived some of my old stuff and came across one of my RC-10 cars. I'm in the middle of restoring it but I need a battery holder for a Futaba Magnum Sport FP-T2PB. If anyone knows where I could find one of these I would be very appreciative. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dandaman

*hello*

:thumbsup::wave:my name is dan i am new to hobby talk but have been into rc hobby for about 10 years.mostly dirt offroad nitro & electric.just resently gave dirt oval a try .i think im hooked . i have 1/10slider & losi xxx buggy that im converting to edm. could use some help finding parts and foam tires &etc.


----------



## frednl

*Good Day*

Hello,
i was googling around searching for some parts for a mini-t from losi.
There i saw the Hobby Talk community.
So i can look around and maybe to exchange some experiences.
i live in the Netherlands. If i am right i am now talking in the air of america?

greetz

Alfred


----------



## TamiyaKing

Welcome to america!


----------



## buggydrivin330

*new to rc racing*

Hello everyone I am new to the rc world. I raced my friends truggy a few times and fell in love with it. i am looking now to get a truggy of my own, but money is tight. I have a set of after market rims for a honda civic/accord/crx for sale for 600 or trade for a ready to run truggy.Let me know if your interested:thumbsup:


----------



## Tigwldr

Hello Everyone, 


My name is John and my user ID is TIGWELDER with no E's. I weld for a living so the name fits. I use it on all forums. Its easy to keep up with. I have been out of RC racing for about 10 years. My son is now to the age its time to get him involved so I am here looking around for stuff to figure out what style of racing he wants to do. I think oval is the way to go for now.


----------



## newhobby

*we're new*



My family is new at this and wanting to build a track for us to practice at here at home. I've tried searching web for plans, or specs. My husband is wanting an oval plywood track. Does anyone know where we could go on the web and find out the specs? Oh, ya he wants the corners to be banked.


Thanks, 

newhobby


----------



## scottyvxl

thx. i used to do nitro back around 2000 but after i moved i got out of it. now i just recently purchased a traxxas rustler vxl. so i am getting back into the rc scene now and looking to get help along the way.


----------



## Gilbert Collazo

Hi All,
I have recently purchased a T4. I have the Castle sytem in it. Does any one have any suggetsions on a good set up for it? I have my laptop and I am getting the connector cable this evening. I would like the T4 to take off with out wheelies and brakes on the dime. A slower than normal acceleration until I hit full throtle. If any one can help. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks and have a great day. Respectfully yours,
Gil


----------



## rebel works

Hey guys. I just wanted to say hey and that we have been working on our 09 dirt modified r/c car. Look for pictures and our website to check it out. Any questions or comments are welcome.


----------



## fred1976

Hello everyone! My name is fred, and I live in lake ariel ,PA. I had recently aquired a Schluter r/c fuel helicopter. I dont have very much knowledge of this aircraft. I had always dreamed of owning an r/c helicopter now I have it but It seems to be quite difficult to locate any parts, manuals ,photos, or any info on this copter. I have joined this group in hopes that someone out there could help me in getting my copter off the ground. All I do Know is that it says schluter on most all the frame, The motor says webra 61, And the servos are all futaba. I do know that I need glowplugs, A remote W/reciever, A battery pack, and fuels. I would greatly appreciate any help in my goal to flight. Thank you all for welcomeing me to this community.


----------



## jpiehnik

Thanks for the welcome. I'm an RC fanatic for 30 years or so and an RC car fanatic for about the last 15 years. Touring, gas and electric and recently oval. York, SC is home now I am semi-retired.


----------



## sprintRacer

tanks awsome site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papaweely

*new here = hello*

I currently have modified Stampedes, Rustlers and a built from scratch Slash (with Stampede battery tray and steering). All brushless.
Came here to look at crawler info.


----------



## vintage tone

hey Everyone,
I m a luthier and specialized in vintage guitars, refinishing and relicing. 
I used to be a hardcore RC Racer in Europe, back in the early days of the 1/8th nitro, 1/8 th Onroad and 1/10th Electric offroad. I did a lil bit of everything else, planes and helos, especially paint jobs. 

I m getting back to the hobby, i recently moved to the US ( Savannah GA) and my GF's kid is disabled so I thought it d be a great way to spend some time with him tinkering and racing.

RC Has changed so much, I have a lot to learn and i m very excited to join the forum and get started again. 

I will soon get back into airbrushing and will post pictures of the bodies  

I m currently on the look fo two trucks like a revo or Tmaxx 3.3 or a Savage so I can get started playing with the kid, I m going to go and post if there is a wanted section in the classified . 

I m also looking for painting hints and tips, what are the good paint available for airbrush these days, masking tape, stencils etc . SO any PM welcome !!!

Cheers 

Tone ( Antoine )


----------



## mitchee

Hey All,
Im Mitch from Sydney, Australia and ive been racing RC for a long time.
Im into electric offroad and I currently have a AE B44, RC10T and im currently looking for an RC10GT to convert to electric.
Hope to hang on this forum a bit!
Cheers.


----------



## Lazer Guy




----------



## Lloyd88P

*Hello All!!!*

Hello Everyone,
My name is Lloyd and I am located in Southern Indiana. I have been into RC's cars since I was a little kid. I started racing (xxx-t, tc3) around the age of 12. I got out of racing a few years after that and got into RC monster trucks. I have now moved onto building custom RC Rock Crawlers and any other rc that I find interesting and worth building a tube chassis for. I am also starting to get into the Dirt Oval part of RCing. 

I look forward to looking around on here. 

Thanks,
Lloyd


----------



## A_True_Outlaw

just wanted to drop a line to all the users, and say hello since i am a newbie!!!


----------



## virkdoc

Hi my son 7 and me have just got into RC cars, got myself a XTM RAGE nice car but broke a suspension arm the first day...


----------



## jim2332

*Hello*

Hi how is everyone


----------



## gazza2

Hi All just joined you forum am about to start the building of a quarter scale sprint car. i live in adelaide ,south australia,australia.


----------



## darkhorses

*oval racing*

I have tried for the last time to race 1/8th scale off road!! I just turned 60 yesterday and dont have the reaction time to be able to race this class as i also dont have enough time to practice!!
So i am getting into oval racing , 10th scale latemodel and edm and also 1/4 scale sprinter. 
If anyone is iterested in buying any of my 1/8th scale vehicles , just e-mail me .
team losi 8ight 2.0 with BCE chassis (new)
Jammin truggy with BCE X chassis and small gear conversion (2 races)
Jammin truggy with BCE x chassis and small gear conversion (new)
hotbodies D8 with custom chassis and kyosho rear hubs ( 4 races)
mugen mbx6 with BCE chassis and titanium balls and screw kit,carbon fibre mud guards and shock towers (never raced)
Twelve new rb mod engines (different makes) 
Ect,ect ,ect
I also have several limited late models with unpainted bodies,
a couple of edm buggys set up for oval


----------



## LOL WUT

Hey guys. Just joined the site due to constant annoyance from my Father and everyone at my local track. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## ofnatruck

*r/c montster truck.ofna*

hello folks , i have a ofna montster truck for sale ..nitro} have extra parts must sell 200.00 cash! retails @900.00 2002 ofna truck . extra motor parts , susp. parts ,rims .. great deal .. ashland ohio area


----------



## db47201

new here just saying hello.


----------



## cadguy

*New Guy here!*

Thanks for having me. I am primarily interested in quarter scale sprints. I hope to find out some info and learn quite a bit about it. It doesn't seem as popular for some reason especially in the southeast. I have been into R/C Cars since 2001. I Have raced 10th scale electric sprints and 12th scale onroad. I have a 12th scale CRC Bloody Knife and Losi xxx-cr electric and 1/18th mini-t. i am hoping to purchase a Quarter Sprint. We have a few 8th scale ovals in the area and I really love the quarter scale cars. I hope to find a used torsion bar chassis possibley in need of restoration. I can't find anyone building them. In the early 80's I raced a torsion bar Modified midget. It was one smooth car. Again...Thanks for allowing me to be a part of a great community. R/c cars in any scale are totally Cool.


----------



## CAL9.2

Hello everybody new to site raced dirt oval, and carpet back in the day and suddenly twenty years have passed. Bought a bunch of older cars and parts to have something to do out here in the Panhandle of OK. just to keep my sanity and am getting the bug again. So to quote Randy Quiad in Independance Day " Hello fellows I'm Baaack!'


----------



## Dirty Dog

Hey everyone, newbie here just wanted to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Also just getting into rc dirt racing on an oval so any help would be huge. Thanks


----------



## misskimo_son

i just need help on where to download realrace g2 cars i cant find nothing for the swap page it is probably been deleted please can someone help please


----------



## rc5car

*Hello Everyone*

I just re-joined the Forum after many years away.
Selling some nice oval racing cars & parts.
You can check my feedback on eBay and I think
you'll find a 450+ positive. 
I used to race every weekend back in the day
at Lake Whippoorwill Speedway.
Thanks!


----------



## hobbieman

Hi All, New To This Form, Can't Wait To Check It Out.


----------



## jato guy

hello everyone


----------



## skyhigh

Hello every one my name is Gabe i am not new to rc but its been abouy 20 yrs since i have been raceing i was strickly oval and still am i have a tc5 and a10r5 team kit i also have two boys 26 and 16 that have the same cars we live in the caledon area and are about 3 1\2 hours away but we will come and visit on a weekly bases we are building a 5000sqft oval in my back yard it will be carpet and completed by next year i have alot of question and hope you all can help thanks


----------



## Monster99

hello everyone...I am a member at a few other rc websites and this one looked like it had alot of interesting stuff as well so i decided to join. I race b4 converted to MDM (midwest dirt modified) for oval racing, and losi mini latemodels.


----------



## RCMA

*New to the forum*

I have been into R/C cars for 25 years. Now my son and daughter are just starting to race. I'm also the director of RCMA so R/C is once again becoming my life.

Ken


----------



## todd caruso

Todd Caruso
Hi, I race at Marshall's Hilltop Hobbies. I have raced there since 1994. I raced this past weekend for the mid-summer indoor race. I had a great time and can't wait until I race again. 

Todd

P.S. Al & Leslie ----- Todd forgot to say goodbye. He was to busy hooking up the camper. Keep in touch.

Julie & Todd


----------



## jamester

*electric help*

Hi I,m from santa maria CA. I just decided to go for the mamba max brushless system with a 5700 kv motor to go in my tamiya df02 buggy.I was told I should go with a lipo battery but when I went to a couple web sites I quickly learned I was in over my head. First there were 2 cell then 3 cell then it was c rate discharge rates and the chargers are you kidding me there were explosion warnings and stuff I dont know if all that is worth it. So 1st of all is it worth the investment second what do i need to run my set up lastly where can I learn about this stuff. Any help you guys can give me shore would be apreciated thanx jamester


----------



## tommyguns

*new guy*

I just want to say hello!:wave:


----------



## Justin B

Hi all, new guy checking in. I just happened across this site, checked it out and found some interesting things that I didn't know. Looking forward to learning some more and maybe helping someone else if I can.


----------



## phasor

Hi all,

I just picked up an E Revo roller and doing some research for a brushless ESC motor combo. I was all set to get the MMM combo that Traxxas uses but the new Tekin RX8 combo looks very good also...so still doing research and shopping.

Phasor


----------



## DL-Diecast

Hi everyone, 
The name's Vince Garver. I mostly collect vintage diecast cars of all brands, as well as vintage R/C cars. My personal favorite is the Shinsei Fire Fox car from the 1970's to early 1980's. In addition, I collect G.I. Joe toys from 1982 to 1987. I guess that the kid in me hasn't died. Be on the watch because I just bought a large collection of Hot Wheels cars from the early 1970, and I plan to sell them off. I have too much stuff. And I want to get rid of all of them.


----------



## Inked

New guy here, member on a few other R/C boards. MT guy mainly but starting to get back into sedans.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaime_505

*new here!!!!!!!!!*

hello! is good to be in this new place i must call it home.:woohoo:


----------



## Mad Dog

Whats up yall!!!


----------



## jrjunior1976

*New member*

I have been into Nitro RC for several years, but now getting into rock crawling. I have great info on this site and would like to give thanks you guys have been GREAT.


----------



## ovalnut14

*new kid- only raced now for about 22 yrs*

:wave: Hi I'm a new guy with 22 yrs of r/c racing mostly 1/10 and 1/4 scale . I finally signed up for the abuse on the net! 
i assume this Hank guy is in Michigan? I lived in Wayland for 20 yrs, have been in Phoenix now about 22. I found the postings on Mayfield interesting- I also am an RN of 23 yrs so I am surprised to see Mayfield sell off everything if it was only adderall......? 

I am mostly and oval guy but do run my losi truck on when it's not 120 degrees outside. I am looking to find out more about any (encino?) velodrome racing as i am an old thunderdrome addict.....


----------



## chuck in indy

*Chuck in Indy*

Long time racer first time poster.

Hello everyone!

Chuck in Indy


----------



## josebmw

hello my names jose I'm just wanted to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Throttlehead10e

Hello Everyone. I am Don... live in Columbus Indiana. Just got into the rc hobby. I have a Losi Slider and my son Logan has a Slash. We look forward to racing as much as we can and getting to know people in the hobby!


----------



## chevy2kid

hello i have a traxxas t maxx 3.3 revo 3.3 2 e maxxs from west middlesex pa


----------



## #98 Three Boys

Hi, My name is Bill. My two sons and I just got into 1/4 scale racing. We have a WCM chassis monte carlo body Futaba 3pk tx with Spektrum module. We are located in central Alabama and have a local track. We decided to go watch them race on saturday and came home with a car. Down hill ever since (and FAST).


----------



## pfindeis

hi anyone around h20 town?


----------



## fordr

Thank you,excited about being here!


hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## ecough

*Just found this forum!!!*

Hey guys i'm fairly new to RC, I have an HPI Savage truck, and I just purchased a RC10GT2 to run at our new dirt oval we are building. Anybody know of any more ovals in Northwest Iowa or SW Minn.?

I'm learning alot but am still very green. I hope to get some good advice from you guys.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## ricks69z28

Hey , thanks for the welcome, looking forward to checking in often and learning new things.Rick


----------



## wheelie bar

I'm pretty new to R/C. I've got a T MAXX 3.3 currently, but my previous and first truck was a traxxas stampede Xl-5


----------



## BIG LARRY

*new to rc*

:wave:hello everyone im getting into this head first going into the biz need all the info oppinions ect off road outdoor and indoor.:wave:


----------



## pancar dude

hi my name sebastian. A newbie in oval racing hope i lear alot thanks


----------



## pancar dude

hi my name sebastian. A newbie in oval racing hope i learn alot thanks


----------



## jlightning

Hello folks. I'm a newbie to the R/C world but not to Hobbytalk. Recently purchased a car for my 8 yr old son (his cousin is big into these and he wanted to give it a try). He has been playing with the truck for a couple weeks so I decided to get myself one, he can't drive alone! We'll see how things go and if he stays interested then Christmas time I may bump him up a notch. The HBX trucks are great entry level rigs, not too expensive but still rip around pretty good, though not the 40mph the box claims....


----------



## Djtwisted

*hello*

hello


----------



## EpiKing

Hi All,
Iam pretty much an avid RC nut. I enjoy both airplanes and 1/10 buggies and trucks. lost count of howmany years i've been into it. I wound up here mostly because of the oval forum.

later


----------



## strc

*hi all*

:wave:

rc racing is my thing / 1/10th late model dirtoval


----------



## WheelNut

Hello, my name is Dave and i've been around rc's for awhile now....have 2 heli's several small electric cars and trucks and a 1/5 scale gas rc buggy. Am now looking at getting into and racing 1/4 scale stock car (sportsman class) or sprint car, which is what brings me to this forum to learn as much as i can about the 1/4 scales so i can make a decission on what to buy. Looking forward to digging around in here.


----------



## NewGuy21

Hello,everyone. I cody and my fatherenlaw jack would like to say THANKS to everyone helping us down in indy slots an over at hooy town. I am still learning, so you have any suggestions to help us we will be racing in indy now. THANKS


----------



## 323 R/C Racing

*New to Hobby Talk*

I 'am new to hobbytalk but i been racingfor years. I now own 323R/C Speedway in Philadelphia. We have a 335' banked oval and a very nice offroad course.


----------



## Blade329

Hello. My name is Vince. I live in Glendora, CA. I have been into R/C offroad cars for about a year and half. This is one of the more addictive hobbies I have been into. I got my first taste of racing with my Associated T4, but really got hooked when I started turning corners with the Slash. I'm in it for fun and have no aspirations to be sponsored or anything like that, not that I'm good enough anyway lol. I really enjoy helping newer drivers out. Now that I sort of look experienced, I get people coming up to me all the time asking for help. I will go out of my way to help anyone who needs it, especially the newbies.


----------



## getfriky

hi all, my name Gregor. Still newbie in RC, and hopin' learning more in this forum. Thanks


----------



## r4x4rcbowl

how do you charg a lipol pack? I have SMC 4000mAh 7.4v 28c 2cell


----------



## hankster

With a charger designed for LiPo packs. Follow the instructions that came with the charger.


----------



## trvslayer

Im new to hobby talk and prob. will be on alot askin ?s about the jato 2.5 and my slayer 3.3 heard this is a great site to go on figured i give it a shot


----------



## sathom

Hello my name is Steve I live in northern New York . I plan on running a s/k car this year .
Just looking around for some information


----------



## edriler39

*Hello all I'm new here!*

My name is Ed Riley, and i have been into RC cars for a long time. My first car that i had in 1984 was an Associated 12 car with a Boxter Body, then I got a Parma Panther Pro.
I did race RC 10's on Dirt with Mcallister lowering kit's, while I was in Panama City, Fla. My last car I bought was a SK Modified. My lil Daughter tore it up when she wrecked it. Stuff happens! Well I was looking to get another S/K Modified, But I seem to can't find them. Any clues as to if they are being made anymore?


----------



## mturner58

Hi all, I'm Mike. I've been racing carpet oval in Mt. Pleasant. I'm just here to find out if the season is gonna be around again this year at the Mt. Pleasant West Inermediate School. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## rcshine3

hello just join the site and looking foward to getting to know yall


----------



## rcshine3

looking 09 stuff and hyperdrive nitro stuff


----------



## Joe Dirt

Saying hi from Grandville/Grand Rapids, MI area...

Bought a Slash about a month ago, and I'm hopelessly addicted!


----------



## flamedxxx

Hey from NW Ohio. Raced R/C as a pre-teen with a Tamiya Frog (yeah, a Frog), just recently getting back into it with a Losi XXX-NT.


----------



## turbojay

Hi, I'm just getting back into rc, I,m looking for info on vintage kyosho stuff.


----------



## billm

*Hello All*

Hi - just got back into the hobby about 2 weeks ago - been a long time... Got my first RC car back in '86 or '87 - a Losi JRx2 which I still have and still runs!!! Anyway, glad to be here, and look forward to getting into the offroad racing again - very fun and exciting!! I just bought a Traxxas E Revo Brushless Edition, and man is that one insane truck - totally blows my mind how fast that sucker is - waaaaaaayyyyy outta control!!! Hahahahaa - cyas, and have fun rippin' it up at the track!

Bill


----------



## kevon513

I'm Kevon
I live in Indy
My therapist said to get a hobby, so here I am.

oh and uh.... I like buggies, monster trucks, helis and puppies 'cause they're cute.


----------



## WulfgarX

HELLO! I am new. My name is Tony and I have been racing RC for about 5 years. I have a collection of older Tamiya cars and Kyosho cars, and just got hooked recently in Oval racing. I also do some side Axial rock racing, but it's not fast enough. HAHA.

I live in Oregon.

My therapist also told me to get a hobby... ~ no wait, my therapist said I should not have THIS hobby.. hmm.. haha. Just kidding.

Thanks!!

-Tony


----------



## tmrperformance

*new guy aboard!*

hello everyone im al from nj, and johnnyhacksaw told me about this forum so i figured i give it a wirl. i currently own a baja 5b, an older traxxas rustler, an old mrp waterheater tunnel hull completely custom with twin outboards containing hughey gear drives, custom props, custom jack plate and many other custom items. i also have a first gen. tmaxx, and just sold my wcm 1/4 scale
im a member of goped nation and very well known on there for my portwork and engine building. and im also a member of the hpi baja forums. well that about sums it up for now..


----------



## tacofrank

I just stumbled into this site. It's awesome. I like to work on small gas engins. I am semi-retired and live in Kansas City.


----------



## kickstand

hello to all rc racer


----------



## christinedwrds

*Hello rc tank fans!*

I'm fairly new remote controlled "toys" so I'm hoping to get a lot of information on the site. I own an M4 Sherman rc tank and an RC plane I have yet to finish.


----------



## Colors_By_Dave

My name is Dave and I have been around RC most of my life, but active moreso over the last 4-5 years. I live in Naperville, IL and enjoy racing at Leisure Hours in Joliet when time allows. I also like to paint bodies as a hobby, hence my screen name. Some of you may know me from other forums such as ChiTownRC or RC Tech, etc. where I also spend my idle time.

I hope to make a positive contribution to Hobby Talk, so please let me know if I can answer any painting questions you might have!

Thanks

Dave C


----------



## crustor

*My take on exceed buggies*

Hey Driver,
I too bought a Forza as my first car and then followed up with a Hyperspeed. Mostly because of their affordability. Well, ya get what ya pay for... 
Is it a good car? For running up and down a driveway or light back yard bashing, yep for a hundred and a half, it's a fun little buggy.
But, when I tried to race it it was a comedy of mechanical failures heat after heat. The cups kept falling off the tranny or differential, the rear tires (not being foam filled) got sand in them and got so out of balance that it bent the axles. (pic attached)
Long story short, I wouldn't race it unless you got a parts supply or
do some serious preventitive maintanance. At the very least loc-tite every set screw in the drive train. A spair set of tires wouldn't hurt euther.
After a few weeks of discovering that for Exceed, RTR means ready to repair, I bought an Associated RC10-SC truck and LOVE it! So now the Forza sits on the bench until I need a nitro fume fix. I hope this helped.
JP Anderson


----------



## RoyP

Just saying hello from new york. Mainly interested in off road buggy racing.


----------



## The Collector1

Hi everyone, my name is Adrian, Im new to the site but not to the hobby, Im pretty much a collector but I do run most of what I collect but not hard unless it meant to be a runner. 

I just picked up a used Custom Works Aggressor and Trinity Switchblade to restore along with my trusty Bolink Sport.

Ive been looking at this site for a while now and I find it to be full of knowledge, thanks for having me as a member.


----------



## poraudi

*hi everybody*

first time to post here. have been into rc cars for about 15 years. have several 1/8 buggies, truggy, two losi sliders-highly modified, a sf501 motorcycle, custom works enforcer, and a losi li8ght. have the most fun with the li8ght, and the sliders. i have a track in my yard for dirt oval and off road cars. i have gotten addicted to the oval track.
my question to everybody, what dirt oval car in their opinion is the best? any scale. i like the losi sliders but they wear out quickly, and their steering setup is weak. i have modified their steering twice one car with a custom works "rack," and a full size servo and the other with a full size servo direct to tie-rods. the losi car works very well and very tunable.
anyway what is the best dirt oval car? custom works? losi? dynotech? exotech? havoc? there are many more i can't think of.
thanks-poraudi


----------



## ChrystieD

*We've opened a new outdoor track in Cols., Ohio!*

A new track has opened in Groveport, Ohio, RC Racing & Sports Complex. Located at 7868 Groveport Road, Groveport, Ohio 43125. We currently have an outdoor track, racing Saturday's & Sunday's. You can check enhobbies.com for more race information & classes.
We will be adding a indoor carpet oval, within the next month, with plans of 2 additional tracks in the near future.
We're new in the industry! We would like to get our name out there as well as hearing input from drivers as to what you're looking for!
Open 7 days a week for practice, 10a.m.- 6p.m.
I'd love to see you out here!:wave:


----------



## troycjaco

Hi, im new


----------



## zippom2

Hi my name is Joe and I fly RC airplanes, actually i just started. I hope to learn from other RC airplane flyers here. Talk to you all latter.

zip


----------



## tamiya

*takeing MSI RACING to Alabama whit me!lol*

well just saying hi to all the boys back at MSI RACING back in MI this is nick klaver . i am looking for any help findind an onroud track in ALABAMA. ANY HELLP wood be thankfll.


----------



## whipnet

Saying hello from Houston. I run off road RC.

*


----------



## chevybliss

Howard Bliss here from flagstaff az just wanted to say hey to all rc racers


----------



## VTAMopar

just posting up to say hi from Canada


----------



## liem tran

*hello from charlotte, nc*

just popping in to say hello...i am a big fan of rc heli, and is tryingto get more involved in rc cars


----------



## kingmanbc

im new helloo


----------



## 44newman

My name jeremy, I live in oregon. Used to be into RCs years ago, but all my sfuff was stolen. So now in finally gettin back into it, but in the Crawler scene.
I have a DMG chassis with a ax10 trans. Workin on a Tekin RS, with a brushless outrunner motor.
But this is a great site. Happy to be a member.


----------



## kmtileandstone

*New guy in Fl*

New member located in ocala fl. I fly airplanes, and love rock crawlers.


----------



## robert nein

*hi d ho everybody*

i need some tips on how to setup a losi 10th scale slider for dirt oval.the track is hard packed dirt and i have no steering. enyone help me?


----------



## erictrain

Hello,my name is train from tarheel land


----------



## furyflyer01

*RC Nut*

Hello Everyone!
My name is Scott and I've been in RC for over 30 yrs....mostly planes and helis (my name says it all)...lately RC cars, 1/8 nitro buggy, 1/18 electric.......

I live close to the offroad track in Medina, OH and it has been quite fun running my Losi 8ight 2.0 nitro buggy there! met some really cool people there as well! Thanks to Bob who gave me a few missing screws for my 8ight RTR......

Anyway, I have much experience w/ all things RC and would love to offer help to anyone who needs it!


----------



## narleyharley43

i have a cen mtspec 3.0 and im looking to sell it i'll take $190.00 or i'll take a reasonable offer


----------



## Taurus_X

Happy to be a member of Hobbytalk. Hope to make new friends and do some selling and buying on the RC site. :thumbsup:


----------



## torquerc

*RC tracks in the UK*

Hello everybody out there. Im the secretary of a new rc car club in SW Wales. The club website is torquerc.co.nr

We have almost everything going for the track - nearest house cant hear us, parking for 2000 cars (actually unlimited) as its a disused airfield, we can run the big beasties - fg marders/hpi bajas etc, next nearest off road track 60 miles away (in the uk thats a fair distance), fairly low rent. Only thing we havent got is members !!!!!

Only my second vid ever. I just loaded straight from the cam manually via WMM.

The track is ongoing for upgrades - we are currently talking to a major sponsor to give us 600 m or yards of flexible pipeing to mark the track lane better. Hopefully they will supply big machinery to flatten the track area as well - too keep the contours but remove the rough bits. 

There would have been actual racing filmed of the large scale off roaders but unfortunately all those involved were either racing or were marshals so no one to film.

Anyways, hello

Tim


----------



## torquerc

looks like the gremlins set in so couldnt show the you tube, wll try again


----------



## torquerc

Here we go


----------



## nitro neil

is there just a special event forum based on region in here? Ive been registered on these forums and just look around this is my first post.There are so many forums it is actualy hard to find just regular old trophy races anymore. series are fun but I just can't seem to be able to make all the races.well it is back to browsing


----------



## damon 1219

*hobby talk*

i love this forum iam Delaware and love rc vehicles iam looking to get 1\8 scale buggy and plan to use hobby talk for information and incite to making a purchase


----------



## toybreaker

hey everyone. been in RC for some time just wanted to say hi.


----------



## MrMaxMod

Hey guys, im not sure how many of you guys remember the MaxMod Mini Sports tire truers and other awesome products, but after years of dealing with some personal stuff i am helping my dad get the company back up and running. we were always known for helping out the little guy and getting him equipped just as well as the big sponsored racers, so we are back to help!!


----------



## ansst5

*Hi Guys*

Just wanted to introduce myself. Have been away from RC cars for a few years. That's Electric carpet, four wheel and two wheel drive. Live in western Pa. I still have all my stuff and am thinking about getting back into the sport. I'm interested in robots also. Was wondering if there are any tracks available for practice in my area. Thanks a bunch in advance. Have already found lots of interesting info on the forum.


----------



## hpi4wdnitro

*Not New To Racing*

Hi everyone im not new to racing just to hobby talk. I have pan cars three Losi trucks .


----------



## Don82951

*Hello*

Hi I am Don :wave:


----------



## crawlerhpi

whats happenen don welcome and enjoy all that you encounter here on the site its very helpfull:woohoo:


----------



## novakuser55

hi my name is brandon and ive been racing rc cars for about 1 1/2 now and love it. I race at my local track and the classes i race in are nascar 2 cell mod and brushless truck class. And will be racing for a long time more.


----------



## sallie botz

*Traction*

I HAVE ELECTRIC DRAGSTER I JUST STARTED WIT THE DRAG RACING USE TO BE WIT TOURING BUT ANYWAY OFF THE LINE I HAVE NO TRACTION MY TIRES SPIN UNTILL I LET OFF THE THROTLE ANY TIPS ANYONE


----------



## birquavi

One more late congrats! I hope you had a good one!


----------



## UFC

*hi*

hello all


----------



## conejo203

hello every one im new to rc world just got the sc10/b4 team associated so far so good looking forward to read all replies too my many questions thanks


----------



## Fordguy1984

Hey all!!! My name is Daniel Im 25 years old. My buddie shawn is on this site cant remember his s/n he got me into RC hobby a few weeks ago. I finnaly had enough money to go get me a Losi mini 1/18 Raminator. Nice looking truck. I have it on charge right now gonna take it outside in a little bit and get some vids of it, going down the gravel driveway. This seems to be like a awesome site If any of ya'll drive fords check out Ranger-forums.com or Rangerpowersports.com


----------



## crawlerhpi

yo whats up daniel its shawn welcom to the site bro have fun here


----------



## Fordguy1984

Thanks shawn... its still charging gonna go let it ride about 6:30


----------



## vancecooley

Hey, I'm vance... Returning to RC racing after taking 2 decades off. Last couple years i've had a couple Xmods and been racing slot cars... Will be getting myself a Traxxas Slash to run.


----------



## crawlerhpi

Welcome vance.... the slash is an awsome truck, it has endless numbers of upgrade parts for it..... have a great time here and enjoy all that this site has to offer....


----------



## DSmith

my name is Darren Smith, 31 years old. just now starting to get into the rc stuff, looking at getting into dirt oval racing. going to be getting a losi mini late model and might do a nitro late model later on when I get some experience.


----------



## crawlerhpi

hello darren welcome to the site it offers tons of help... any questions you may have can be answered here on this site....... as for the dirt oval i have had a tone of fun, thats by far my favorite racing....have fun darren and again welcome


----------



## bharrill402

*hi*

hi guys


----------



## vancecooley

this site has been very helpful so far... i'm definitely looking at running the local spec class to keep money down...


----------



## NITROMITE

Hello all. im not new to RC or RC forums i am a member of savage central and hpisf. what im doing here is looking for new RC friends near where i live (Pataskala, Ohio) I own a savage 21 and a savage 25, ive also been working on my personal race track in my back yard. check it out and send a message if ya like the track and want to race sometime.



you will have to copy and paste because this is my first post.sorry:freak:

never mind i cant even do that you will see them soon enough..lol


----------



## TomMung

Hi, I'm Tom, returning to R/C cars after about 5 years away from it. Live in south central Michigan. So far picked up a Revo 3.3 for play and am shopping for an 1/8 scale nitro buggy or truggy for racing. Can't wait to get back into racing, miss it too much.


----------



## MustangGT

Hey i've been in the hobby works for awhile now I have 2 custom nitro boats along with a 2.5 tmaxx frame with a ofna picco 26 racing engine on it with savage tires and rims and i enjoy it but getting ready to sell one of my boats and my truck and get out of the hobby


----------



## 808rcmadman

*maui r/c*

hey everybody my name is bert i live in maui,hawaii i started r/c at 17 doing off-road racing did that for a couple of years then got into on-road racing and still doing that today i run team magic cars and there great cars for the price. I also do 1/10 drag racing and i love it thinking of getting into 1/4 scale drag racing im looking for a 1/4 scale prostock body can anyone help thanks:wave:


----------



## sam60

*reply*

hi whats up


----------



## nashsquirrel

*I saw the light*

ok this thing keeps telling me to introduce myself so here goes! My friends call me Squirrel ,50 year old single male (in case u have an older sister that is single) last weekend driving home from dinner the track here at the White House hobby shop (Tn.) had the bright lights glowing so we stopped to check it out. WOW came back next morning to watch the dirt oval racing, Bought a rc10t, castle 5700 sidewinder,Spectrum dx3s with t, 3s lipo and ordered a 72 monte carlo bodie from speedy's. I know to much motor for a newbie but they say I can turn it down with radio. A long time friend races there, and I cannot remember ever meeting a friendlier bunch of guys and gurls, that is what sold me on the hobby! I am looking forward getting to know these people and others like members here. Thanks!


----------



## white810

*New*

Hey my name's Matt, new to hobbytalk. My wife and I are weekend hobbyists. We're interested in off-road R/C and we joined the website to see what the other R/C guys are running/doing in the hobby.


----------



## CARLOS P.

*hey everyone!*

new to the rc life and ejoying it very much!!


----------



## reubin

HI i am reubin ,nice to meet everybody.


----------



## xl8er

thanks for welcoming me to hobby talk. I have been out of rc racing for about 10yrs, and started flying around 2 1/2 years ago. now getting back in to the hobby with my son double the coast and triple the fun.


----------



## wolf359

*Hello to all : Dominators*

Hello all,
I'm new to the site, but not to RC. I have several cars in a few different stages of completetion. As of late I am putting back together a Custom Works Dominator to runnung shape. There are no longer any tracks here in Northern California that host its running, but it still is a favorite car of mine. All ideas and or info on parts, tracks and maintainence will be appreciated.


----------



## NOLIMIT OF MI

*hello all form michigan*

i have just opened the no limit r/c chapter of mi many races will be held in mich very soon


----------



## zachhotwheel

*What a great hobby!!!*

My Son and I really enjoy RC cars, building and running them. It is neat to see him work on them and learn new stuff...me too. I am in awe of the fantastic work I see a lot of people complete...this can be as simple, or complex, as we want it to be. RC folks seem like decent folks who really enjoy the hobby and share and talk the hobby up. Anyways, the nearest hobby shop is more then an hour away...wish I was closer but the rural life style is very nice. We enjoy everything RC...have everything from Tamiya tractor-trailer, to boats, motor cycle, planes, Tamiya, Associated, etc. The only thing that absolutely frustrates me is setting a body for my RC10L4!!! I'm goinf to seek some advice or find a source to do it right. 

Take care all and I appreciate reading and learning from you all.


----------



## Ray Kindstrom

Hello all. My name is Ray and I am located in Illinois. Have been playing with R/C vehicles for awhile but quit for almost 3 years. I am just starting to get into off-road racing. 

Thanks in advance for all of the help. 

-Ray Kindstrom


----------



## hiflying12

Hi, I'm Cleo. I race SC10 & Xray t1. Thank you for the help in advance. Talk later.


----------



## rkcrawler

just signing up i race at classic hobbies akron ohio...


----------



## 360 productions

Just Got Into Rc Hellis For Movie Production I Am Looking For The Top Of The Line Electric Gas And Turbine Hellicopters Again Nothing But The Best, With Payloads Up To 20lb.

Also Looking For Gps Guided Camera / Video Planes/ Blimps/ Or Any Other Safe To Fly Over Events Such As Motorcross / Parades Etc And Cameras For These High Tech Crafts

I Also Would Like Any Information On Camera Mounts For Cameras Of All Sizes 20 Lbs Or Less Controlled By A Cameraman On The Ground All Electronic, With As Much Movement As Possible 360 Degrees Would Be Great.
Ps
I Need Some Of The Best Camera Operaters And Rc Pilots Willing To Travel Around The World Shooting Movies, Extreme Sports Etc.

Thanks It Is Good To Join The Rc Team And I Appreciate Your Responses.


----------



## dadmob210

hello hello..new to this forum and wanted to say hi to everyone.I have a e revo brushless with all mamba monster set up..Looking for any suggestions or tips anyone may have and i would love to come check this track out sometime..I live in Lima Ohio and not to sure how far this is away from me..Ron..


----------



## 1/4sprint88

*1/4 scale racer*

hello my name is rod, i got into 1/4 scale rc racing this summer with the purchase of a wcm grand national car and a wcm sprint car. look to gain some insight from the veterans off this sport.


----------



## Sidewayz1

*Hello*

Hello,name is Kevin. Racing & Wrench on 1/8 Scale Offroad and Dirt Oval is my addiction on choice! Glad to meet everyone!:wave:


----------



## Reaper82

Hello, my name is Mike and I am here to admit I have an addicted. I have been addicted to rc cars since I was 12. Hehe. But seriously, I currently own a TL01 all stock with full intent to start modifying this bad boy. I've had this car since 2003 but it was put on the back burner.


----------



## bcgindustries

*intro*

Hi All I am Darrin I am the owner of BCG Industries. I am the 2008 IFMAR buggy worlds concourse winner.I paint custom r/c bodies and have painted over 375 in last year and some change. I look forward to posting my work here. Feel free to chek out my website. Bcgindustries.webs.com. I race a losi 2.0 t and just got into my sc10 I plan to race also.


----------



## dansautobody

:woohoo:whats up,im dan harding from saxton pa.lost local track sooo must travel....


----------



## MAR-RAL RACING

Ok, my name is Ralph. I'm new to this R/C stuff But I'm learning fast


----------



## GUNNER

I'm just getting back into R/C cars/trucks after many years off. I was digging thru the store room and found some of my old stuff. Here in Maryland (eastern shore) pan car racing was hot years ago. Most of that has died off around here. 
I found a few 1/10 pan cars and an old Losi XXXT that we ran back in the day.
I dug out my power supply and I still have two (2) Turbo 35 GFX chargers that had only been used at a few last races at the oval track in Seaford, De. I think it's closed now ):

A few of us are getting that urge to play again. I guess our next thing is to get cought up on the battery thing, man have things changed, from when we were racing oval up and down the Eastcoast. Oh, my transmiter is an older 3PK that I need to upgrade.

Great site.
Larry


----------



## yarddog673

Hello Everyone, My name is Dale and Im new to the RC world.. I have just bought a Traxxas Slash 2wd 1/10 scale. Im sure I'll find a lot of imfo here.. If anyone has any helpful hints I would be happy to hear them...


----------



## Toman Racing

hello this is daren and i used to race at pit road raceway on weds night i really missed with guys and i heard they are back to columbus indoor carpet


----------



## GUS11G

*hello*

:wave::tongue::freak::thumbsup:


----------



## klmotorsports

New here...I'm Ken from Beavercreek, Ohio. Long time auto racer (drag racing) getting into 1/4 scale asphalt. Anyone racers around the Dayton area running 1/4 scales?

I will be here often to learn the ropes!

Thanks all for your help in advance!

Ken


----------



## teamvaladezhobb

*Hi*

Hi just joined the forum I like running SCT


----------



## junkman12

Name is steve, live in southern il, been in the hobby for a good while. Have quite a collection of older 80-90's cars.


----------



## Dirtkid66

Thanks... Looking forward to getting into some racing


----------



## ThomasSuter

hello first time on conversation on hobbies are you out there


----------



## markos100

Hi Gents,

Now to this forum and new to the small RC vehicle hobby. Have been doing full size MB/GPWs and need help with the 21 st century hummer I have. Parts, tech and everything.

Thanks in advance,
Mark:wave:


----------



## tfl2008

*new in the hobby*

My name is larry wanted to say hello to everyone. Im new into the sport my neighbor has gotten me into doing oval track. I figured i drive big cars in drag racing in the summer why not has something car related in the winter instead of sitting in front of the tv . Im from minnesota we have a few tracks local for oval carpet. i went to watch my first race recently and had a blast. the track owner let me get my feet wet with a slash it was so much fun. i realized it 'll be better with a car that actaully is set up to turn left. well here it all begins. everyone good luck drive fast take risks!!


----------



## willythickfoot

Hey everyone. My name is Dave.I am from Manitoba Canada.Been into the RC's for around 30 yrs now. Electric only.I did pick up a nitro ds but I am converting it to electric as we speak.Wiil past picks of my RC'c as soon as I figure out where they should go. I am willythickfoot on rc10talk and claude balls on clodtalk.


Thanks, Dave


----------



## peewee83

*hello*

Hello all i am chris been out of rc cars since about 2000 but am wanting to get back into them and start racing. I live in Prairie Creek IN so i will be racing at Joes Hobby Barn. I am searcing for a legend or a touring car to race at the indoor track at the hobby barn.


----------



## johnny3

Well thankyou for the welcome! I have a few rc's and am new to the sight as you see. Not really big into them, but would like to be. I am from Midland and cannot find anyone to rc with so here i am ! Been to gaylord a few times and had a ton of fun!


----------



## cbartlett990

*Hello!!*

Hello, just wanted to say hello to everybody. I'm from TN, I'm sorta new to the RC world, but I'm loving every minute of it. C


----------



## Rh5ff15

*hello*

new to rc so i'm gonna be on here alot


----------



## wirelessman

Hello everyone, I'm fairly new to the hobby. I currently have Traxxas Rustler stadium RC, I live in the Bay Area/Northern California


----------



## cory lesher

*Hello*

My son and I just started running RC cars and will start racing soon. We both have a problem with when you push the trigger on the transmitter the car goes in reverse. Not sure whats wrong but we will need to learn quickly how to fix them if we plan on getting involved in racing


----------



## shawn777

*hi my name is shawn*

i have an l 3 oval and tunning gear foe sale


----------



## shawn777

*look for a reverse switch on the controller*



cory lesher said:


> My son and I just started running RC cars and will start racing soon. We both have a problem with when you push the trigger on the transmitter the car goes in reverse. Not sure whats wrong but we will need to learn quickly how to fix them if we plan on getting involved in racing


 look for a reverse switch on controoler itself there should be 2 switches ?is your stering reversed too?


----------



## HBSEARS

Hello all..:wave:


----------



## vlvara

*New to RC*

Hi, my son and I are new to off-road and on-road R/C. We are having fun learning and racing.


----------



## bgrubb

need anyones opinion whats the best 13.5 and 17.5 brushless motors out there for carpet racing thanks...


----------



## grandpa k

*hello*

my grandson races pan cars, we have met a lot of nice people in this sport, i'll be back here later.


----------



## OhiaBoy

Hi, I'm Bill from NW Ohio. My son (Cupcake) and I race Slashes at Van Wert. Well OK, he races and I just bump into walls alot. :freak:


----------



## solidracer

just new to the site, seems to be a great site for information


----------



## Miles Riverdale

*Hi!*

Hi everyone I'm Miles I'm new to RC and my dad and grampa both race.


----------



## bigpan

*Rc Online Shop "okhobby.hk"*

Hi,

Anybody bought from them? okhobby.hk


----------



## llek4919

*new here*

Hi, new here .i have only been into this a couple of years,i own a wcm 1/4 scale monte carlo that i am restoring ,raco jackrabbit,always looking for part's and info.live in boston ma.


----------



## lenhammer

Me too !!!


----------



## B-legit

hi, everybody cant wait to look at every thing on hobbytalk and talk 2 some friends


----------



## phoenixtroy

newbie here


----------



## russmustar

Thanks for the warm welcome, I've been involver in r/c cars for a long time starting with a Bolink 1/12 onroad car racing on a gym floor w/GE silicone on the tires and damp mopping the floor for more traction. We didn't even have diffs, just straight axles. Man, it's come a long way in 30 some odd years. Thanks again-Russ


----------



## Larry67209

HI my name is Larry ,I amnew to rc cars waiting to get in Latemodel racing. THANKS


----------



## reubin

Hi everyone, I'm allan From Hk.


----------



## patrickjcarlo

hello been away from rc racing for a while but hope to come back strong


----------



## jb1

Hello I am new here site looks great!


----------



## moondoggy99

thank you for welcoming me, glad to be a part of this


----------



## JBarnes06

hello i love r/c :wave:from tampa


----------



## TJSRCN

HELLO EVERYONE
I BEEN DRIT OVAL RACIN FOR A FEW YEARS,TRING CARPET RACIN FOR THE FISRT TIME.MAY NEED SOME HELP.:wave:


----------



## BruceSi

*Hello fellow RC Racers*

Hi from an old RCer from back when the first Associated 1/12 car was introduced. Raced 1/12th on road and 1/10 RC-10 off road for a number of years, and like many others was helped out some by Parma International.

Not a "Pro Racer" but a level or two down from close friend Bud Bartos. raced Slots with Jan Limpach, and Bud back in the 60's and 70's then RC with Bud.

Lucky to be from the same area of the country as these two world class racers. 

Left RC for 20 or so years, and now back running BRP 1/18th scale cars. Like to say that these things bring back the fun to RC. Even though a Road Racer at heart, Oval racing is a blast with these cars.

Anyone who left RC because of cost and time needed to be competative should consider 1/18th scale racing. I am glad I did.


----------



## nyourgrill

hello all..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Please Visit IndyHobbies.com*

I'm new to this forum, but not new to hobbies. If you have a minute, check out my website, IndyHobbies.com. Its not a forum site. Its designed to be a one stop launch site for Indiana hobbyists. No matter what model hobby you are interested in, you can find what you are looking for within about three clicks usually! I've tried to list all clubs, fields, tracks, ponds, hobby shops, etc. that I can find in Indiana. I was tired of googling everything all the time. IndyHobbies.com solved the problem. 

IndyHobbies.com is not a commercial interest! Just something I do for FUN and to help out others.

Please feel free to link to my site via your site. And, if you'd like to be listed on IndyHobbies.com, please just click the webmaster link on the front page!

Scott


----------



## 1gr828

hello rc junkies
bobby....:wave:


----------



## taikei

Hello, my names FRANK. I've fly trex450 for two yrs.


----------



## ca4door4u

Hi all. My name is Ben. New to the site, but not to the world of rc. Just heard of the site yesterday thanks to Mike. Just wanted to say thanks to all and happy trading and buying!! :thumbsup:


----------



## miniracer51

*new post*

test post


----------



## jjones

Hello to all, new to all of this. My 14 yr old son and I are getting in to Slash racing...


----------



## pizzaman

*I Am a New Member*

Hello, I have been racing pan cars for 30 yrs. Hope to get more info off of Hobby Talk. Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## Constrictor007

Hi, I'm Gregory from Savannah, Ga. I'm primarily into offroad but one of the gems of my garage is my TT01 drifter. oh yeah I'm also into reptiles/exotic animals/pit bulls/french bulldogs/hog hunting.


----------



## tincup

thanks for the welcome, I'm just getting back into r.c.ing from 20 years ago. I pulled out my old tamia blackfoot and need to get a new rearend in it as it is slipping and i don't see any parts that will work. can someone help point me in the right direction? also any tips on chargers and so forth would be great as my stuff is way outdated.


----------



## rcrbullet

hello all,just getting back into rc racing, my sons and myself race 18th latemodels


----------



## Big Hammer

*Hello*

Hey everybody:freak:


----------



## crash18

*newb*

whats a airtronics m8 for


----------



## Muscler

Hello all, been racing RC cars for 5 years


----------



## 1 bad rc er

Hello all,
Im Doug, 18 years old and a senior in a high/ tech school going for welding. I have been in the hobby for the last 10 years with racing the last 2 for it. I have a losi bk2, 8ight T 2.0 truggy, and a slash. I would like to pick up an ele buggy to run this season. My home track is Familyhobbiesraceway.com 

Besides r/c I like to 4 wheel, curse around on my quad, and ride my horse. I also hunt deer in the winter in Pa. Crappy New jersey said no to using rifles. I hate nascar. I consider my self a red neck rebel.


----------



## dirtycar

*new guy*

I am new here but hope to see some of you at the track sat.have fun and clean raceing


----------



## bashslash

Hi my name is tony i live in mid michigan. I have been running rc cars for about a year now i play with nitro and am starting to dip into electric.


----------



## chase1deer

*new to sight,,*

new here ,, me and my son are just getting started in rc racing,,,


----------



## GreenMachine#7

*oval rc*

i'm a seasoned rookie driver in oval racing this year. i think i need help finding speed, steady hand, slow car.


----------



## lil joe2

*New to HobbyTalk.*

Hi my name is Lil Joe2 and I am also a member of RC Canada and RC Junkyard. I recently sighned up here because I did a deal with a member hear, Infero.(Great Guy to deal with) I currently have 15 R/C's, 4 electrics and the rest nitro. Nitro Rules :woohoo: I look forward to being apart of hobby talk and am sure I will learn a thing or 2. Thanks :wave:


----------



## sarah ling

hello, I am Sarah.I am from Tokyo.


----------



## olegeezer

Checking out this website heard from others this one of most informitive oval sites.Going through basement and came across my forgotten raborn invencer which needs front bulkheads. Be fun to get running again. Anyone have information to track down these bulkheads.Please email I'd greatly appreciate any info.Thanks Lance


----------



## jones7

Andy jones, been into rc for about 2 yrs now, mainly oval racing nitro and electric during the winter.


----------



## sacrcman1965

*Hello New here*

Hi everyone, new to the site and have a quick and probaly a stupid question? I have a traxxas Slash and my steering trim is all the way to the right. How do I get this back to center or "0" like when it was new? Do I need to adjust my servo? 

Thanks for the help and hopefully not a dumb question.

Thanks


----------



## boyd

*hello my name is boyd*

I just quit n.t.p.a. mod minirod tractor pulling just got into vta racing i just havent raced yet. I look forward to see you guys at the track.


----------



## rehab86

Hello everyone, Names Joel and I live in the offroad R/C competition deprived state of Montana. It takes me 2 hrs to get to a decent track and the biggest turnout is in 1/8 truggy (about 10 of us on a good weekend). Hope to help grow the sport I have grow to love the last 2 years. Later.:wave:


----------



## Stef 73

*Welcome*

I am a old rc fan but renew with the competition this year and i am glad to became a hobbytalker Thanks you!


----------



## lancez

this is my first time on hobby talk. i usually deal on dirtoval.a buddy told me about this site. it seems to be one of the better ones.


----------



## mark10

*New to Arizona*

Hi, my name is Mark. My 17 yr old son, Nick and I have been racing oval for about 6 years. Moved to Phoenix, AZ area about 1 yr ago from central MA. We need a carpet track!


----------



## forist

*Hello*

Hey guys I have a few different RC's I have a Redcat rampage TT, Redcat rockslide crawler, HPI truckzilla savage and a few others. I would like to find some other 5th scalers close to my area. Give me a PM if anyone would like to do some 5th scale running I am in Owosso MI. Don.....


----------



## loser77

Hey everyone! New here and looking for some fellow racers in the area. I live near Kansas City Missouri. I've just recently got back into the sport. I bought a Slash because the class looked like alot of fun. I also just bought my first nitro. It's a HPI Firestorm. Of course then we got 12 inches of snow so I can't even break in the motor on it. About typical. Anyways looking forward to meeting new people and learning new things.


----------



## 98mudderzj

if anybody is interrested in a really nice traxxas 4tec allwheel drive nitro car give me a call at 937-573-6687 car runs great need absolutly nothing just start and go comes with everything you need asking 120 o.b.o can send pic on request thanks


----------



## michiganfan2525

Hello everyone I use to race in the mars series. I am wanting to get back into racing, I really like the slash trucks. I was wondering if the the stateline r/c speedway races the slash trucks evry weekend in the summer and what day they run. I am looking at buying a traxxas slash. Not sure which one yet. If anyone has any suggestions on which slash truck to get I am open to suggestions. If anyone knows of any tracks in the area that races on fridays or sundays drop me a line please.


----------



## losi28

hi folks, im 52 and live in dexter ny and have raced rc stuff for over 20 years.
i currently have a 1/10th losi sprint and a 1/10th edm/latemodel.


----------



## crasher

hello,everyone im new to this site so i just wanted to say hi!
:wave:


----------



## Greenman

Just moved to grand rapids from the east side of the state(westland, livonia) used to race years ago at brighton rc raceway, dirtburners(in commerce twp), and a few other tracks. still have all of the vechiles...T4, B4, xxx, xxx-t, pro 3, hpi MT, xxx-4, rc18t, and a couple of mini-t's. looking to get back into the racing, off-road, ive missed out on a bunch of stuff...lipos', brushless motors/esc/combos, so im just catching up and reading thru things and trying to learn. looking forward to going to the track again...ive missed it.


----------



## tsperry88

New to the site. Hello.


----------



## Soda Pop

just getting into rc cars hello out there:wave:


----------



## alangking_306

hai guys i am from malaysia near singapore n love playing rc hope u guys can help me in rc
i use hpi cyclone tc n using tekin rspro with v3 11.5t speed passion motor,just using tekin n need help for setting the esc hopefully u guys can help me thanks alot


----------



## mgstang625

hi everyone.im mike from MI. a noobie . just bought a slash.looking for novak/havoc upgrade info


----------



## impactracer

*new to rc racing*

looking to get a couple of cars for me and my son to start racing


----------



## claysstang

*Just to say Hi*

just wanted to say hi to everyone and a HAPPY NEW YEAR AND SAY THAT THIS YEAR BE A BLESSING TO EVERYONE I'm in the process of building a CXT body and the rest is scratch with a 4 link setup 8!/2 tires it will be used for pulling and jumping in some deep mud...


----------



## timinaz68

*Hey Guys looking forward to spending some time on here*

Any one know where to find a front Bulkhead to a Losi Jr T in the parts list it is A-1003


----------



## nitrospeedway

Hi my name is Jeff were starting a off road rc track in warm-springs GA in Feb rock crawlers drag race soon after


----------



## lil hotshoe

hello i am just getting started in rc raceing.I was hopeing to get on this site for help more than anything. i am raceing a at Joe's Hobby Barn in Terre Haute.If anyone who runs at Joe's i would appreciate if you would let me so i can ask so further ?'s


----------



## Hemicuda

Hi all,:wave:

I've been flying RC planes for 2 years and now have also caught the RC Car/truck bug!! My first purchase was an Exceed Nitro Ralley Monster 1/10Truck taht I got for Xmas. Trying to break in the engine but keep 
having to go to work...can't find time.

Hemicuda


----------



## midgetman

hello my name is mark i'm from n.e.ohio i've been goofing around with remote control cars for awhile now just picked up an hpi 5b ss.also have a losi 8ight t and a traxxas.looking forward to a season of racing them,i'm also getting both my boys in it also.this looks like the perfect site to do it on.thanx


----------



## royd

*royd*

Am new to RC racing.Have a son in Super stock.This almost as costly but looks to be more fun!


----------



## royd

Am new to RC racing.Lot to learn to be in top 10.................


----------



## country912

hey my name is allen, been doing nitro rc for awhile, mainly boats and trucks, ready to try oval, need to learn alot


----------



## RCCASTING

*Casting Teens Who Build Rc Vehicles For New Tv Show!!!*

CASTING TEENS WHO BUILD RC VEHICLES FOR NEW TV SHOW!!!



Evolution and Bizzy Blondes Entertainment are currently casting a new television project for MTV and we’re looking for junior high and high school students who actively build and/or race and/or participate in competitions with RC (radio-controlled) vehicles.



We are looking for kids who are very involved in this world. Ideally, we’d like to find a group of friends who build, race, and compete together.



* Must live in Southern California.



* Must have a great personality.



If the above sounds like you or someone you know, PLEASE EMAIL US ASAP with your NAME, CONTACT INFO, DIGITAL PHOTO (so we can put a name to a face) and a COUPLE SENTENCES ABOUT YOUR RC VEHICLE EXPERIENCE.



EMAIL:


----------



## RCCASTING

*Casting Teens Who Build Rc Vehicles For New Tv Show!!!*

CASTING TEENS WHO BUILD RC VEHICLES FOR NEW TV SHOW!!!

CASTING TEENS WHO BUILD RC VEHICLES FOR NEW TV SHOW!!!



Evolution and Bizzy Blondes Entertainment are currently casting a new television project for MTV and we’re looking for junior high and high school students who actively build and/or race and/or participate in competitions with RC (radio-controlled) vehicles.



We are looking for kids who are very involved in this world. Ideally, we’d like to find a group of friends who build, race, and compete together.



* Must live in Southern California.



* Must have a great personality.



If the above sounds like you or someone you know, PLEASE EMAIL US ASAP with your NAME, CONTACT INFO, DIGITAL PHOTO (so we can put a name to a face) and a COUPLE SENTENCES ABOUT YOUR RC VEHICLE EXPERIENCE.



EMAIL:


----------



## RCCASTING

*Casting Teens Who Build Rc Vehicles For New Tv Show!!!*

CASTING TEENS WHO BUILD RC VEHICLES FOR NEW TV SHOW!!!



Evolution and Bizzy Blondes Entertainment are currently casting a new television project for MTV and we’re looking for junior high and high school students who actively build and/or race and/or participate in competitions with RC (radio-controlled) vehicles.



We are looking for kids who are very involved in this world. Ideally, we’d like to find a group of friends who build, race, and compete together.



* Must live in Southern California.



* Must have a great personality.



If the above sounds like you or someone you know, PLEASE EMAIL US ASAP with your NAME, CONTACT INFO, DIGITAL PHOTO (so we can put a name to a face) and a COUPLE SENTENCES ABOUT YOUR RC VEHICLE EXPERIENCE.



EMAIL:

[email protected]


----------



## cody b54

hey guys im new to this and i have a t4 and a bunch of other cars


----------



## motorcrossdad

Selling my traxxas slash due to I never use it any more. Not that I really ever used it at all. Bought new last year in March of 09. Ran it in a paved parking lot next to my house maybe 10 times with my brother which has a few nitro cars. Well of course I had not a chance in the world. So I go and buy a novak brushless system. Ran twice and we both went back to work and now no time to play. Over $400 invested. Comes with stock motor and esc along with extra parts and 2 1500 mAH batteries and a Venom 3300 7.2

Thanks Brandon


----------



## imoverhere

*inexpensive revo*

where can i find the least expensive revo ? i know there are many sites out there but can someone point me in the right direction?i am new to this buying online thing.


----------



## nitro slider

*rc late models*

Hello from north central arkansas. fairly new to rc hobby, newbie to hobbytalk but have really enjoyed what ive seen so far just browsing around site. Like rc dirt oval, nitro, goin fast and turnin LEFT ! Not many dirt circle tracks in this area. I enjoy the posts that members leave pictures on. Im more of a look and learn rather than read an learn.LOL


----------



## loser77

Hey all
New here. Been around R/C for a LOOOONG time but just recently (since they brought out the Slash) decided to start racing. Got online and stumbled in here. I have my Slash and for Christmas I got myself a HPI Nitro Firestorm. Look forward to making some new friends and learning some new stuff.


----------



## loser77

deleted


----------



## ThaShocker56

hey whats up... well im new to this SITE but not new to hobby.. I race dirtoval in PA...


----------



## nitromarc3

Hello my name is Marcus I have four children, mostly all grown by now, I live in Indy, I enjoy all types of the radio control hobby (sport) I fly giant scale airplanes, and im learning to fly helis, and I would like to race 1/4 scale cars this spring, but for now im going to race carpet cars sprint cars as there is a track very close to my home.Im looking forward to meeting lots of people here and at the tracks, this will also be my first time raceing so wish me luck.thanks and God Bless all and thanks for your help in advance.
Marcus


----------



## lowchevypickup

hi my name is zach, just getting back into the hobby w/ my small children. lookin for a short course truck if anybody has some good deals. thanks


----------



## Rod Mitchell

*Deja Vue*

Deja Vue , all over again

I first got into RC cars back about 1995/96. Some of my first “serious” RC cars were a fiberglass chassis RC10L SS oval car and the original metal chassis, Associated RC10T. In those days, I didn’t know what I was doing, but, “I had me some fun.”
Since then , I’ve been in and out of RC racing a couple of times. Along the way I tried (in no particular order): F-1 /mini Coopers/TCS racing, 1/10th scale off-road buggy, 1/8th scale (both-off and on-road), 1/5th scale, 1/12th scale , 1/18th scale, 1/10th nitro, Vintage Trans Am, and many varieties of electric 4WD Touring Car.
Now I find myself working on a RC10L based oval 1S/Lipo “Nastruck” and a Short Course Truck. Seems like I’m back where I started. Maybe I still don’t really know what I’m doing. I do know that I’m back to; “having me some fun” again.

Rod


----------



## stanley white

just joined. I've been in rc car raceing for many years always looking information


----------



## Tjscrogins99

*Hello all*

Looking forward to picking your brains.


----------



## 570marty

*Getting Started*

I Left Hobby 15yrs Ago What Is Good Eltric Pan Car To Use


----------



## erokster73

*New to HobbyTalk*

I am new to hobbyt talk and wanted to say hello and I look forward to chatting with everyone.


----------



## beezer1500

Hello everyone. I'm Bob and I run out at MSI racing in Roseville Mi. Right now I'm just trying to keep up with the oval crowd. This is a great place to race with really helpful guys. I try to run VTA also . Heavy on the try part but I always have fun. I do spend more time [money] on the oval. 13.5 car,17.5 truck. Just thought I'd say hi.


----------



## smuff

saying hello, got into short course racing and loving it.


----------



## bamafan23

Hi, My name is Brian. I have been out of the hobby for a while but looking to get back into it. Great site.......look forward to posting.
thanks


----------



## mraef

hello all

I'm Mark I live in east central In and I just love to build stuff. I am a bricklayer and I also work in my dads restoration shop.

I am back in RC cars after a 15 year break still have a fiberglass 10 L. I have been toying with a Losi mini mod while putting together a open class car and looking for a used 12th scale to run oval at a local club, Left turn raceway in muncie.

I am currently toying with casting some parts and I just finished my first plug to vacuum form some bodies

Mark


----------



## Bad boy Hobby

Hey guys, great place, looks like a good place full of some good people!


----------



## Momdid

*Duratrax Macimum ST Pro Part Needed*

I am looking for a part that is discontinued. I would like to find DTXC7480 - Universal Dogbone Axle any suggestions.


----------



## rickster

*2010 morl schedule*

does anyone know when the 2010 morl schedule will be coming out . thanks:wave:


----------



## splong15

*wtb tc4*

Looking to buy a tc4


----------



## T-Dubb

hello my name is Troy. I have been into rc on and of for over twenty years,mostly just for bashing or running with my buddies no local tracks without an hour or so drive. I currently have 2 crawlers an Axial artr and a losi mini with a custom chassis.Also interested in building a Pro Mod drag car no place to race it but love the looks and speed.


----------



## haupahaole

Hello Guys, 

First post , up in Northern New Mexico, pretty new to the hobby but having a great time. look forward to learning a lot its a great site. Thanks ......Jesse


----------



## CRAZYFWM

*hi all*

Thank you for wecoming me.


----------



## TomasB

*New to this forum*

Hey Guys/Gals
I just want to Introduce myself.... My name is TomasB
I just returned to the Hobby (r/c racing), been gone so
long and completely forgot everything. A member from
another forum recommends this site to receive the help
I need. So thank you in advance.....
TomasB


----------



## philo beddo

*Electric Off Road*

Hello,

I have been racing for about 1 year now. I am trying to find locations and schedules for weekend racing off road non-oval. I am centrally located in Indianapolis. Any suggestions?


----------



## DChupp1

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


 Hi all, my name is Donn. Ihave been lurking in the shadows on HT for awhile.Time to intro myself.I race at Michiana RC Raceway in Mishawaka IN.
I race T4 Stadium Truck w/13.5 Novak ss and Tekin RS,also SC10 w/Novak 17.5 Ballistic and Tekin RS.


----------



## dirt_racer

hi i'm bill , benn in the hobby for a while, guys told me i should get on here and see what its all about!


----------



## dmgriff266

*hello all*

hay guys mike here i am the owner of two toes raceway in alex city alabama. just found your site and will visit often. will post info for upcoming events also 

thanks mike


----------



## Rusko

Hello my name is ken I live in Mass I race my RC vechiles which are XXXT-cr, ofna hyper 7, SC losi strike, Traxxs T-MAXX, and I just got 1/18 scale BRP for carpet racing also I am looking into 1/10 scale carpet. I am the small scale first to see if I like carpet ,because they are very expensive.

Thanks Ken


----------



## a main wayne

*new*

New guy here


----------



## Billy D

*Billy D*

Hello to all the true oval people out ther and to you also flash!!!!!!


----------



## fakuda

*new member*

hello there i am looking forward to chatting and replying to post on this site..........michael


----------



## neuman

*Hi looking to sell some toys*

I heard Hobby Talk was a good place to start.


----------



## wilson

*New to forum and HT*

HT wants me to post first but I am just getting my feet wet so to speak. Looking fo a good almost new Bulldog P/S to get started. Late model/type.


----------



## Throttletw

*Stumbled across your site!*

:wave: Hello, I go by Throttle. I stumbled across your site a few months back and been lurking and reading ever since. Looks like a great place and everyone seems to be very polite and helpful!!:thumbsup: So I decided it's time to write my first post. I'm 31 now and I've been in RC cars/trucks since I was 6 or 7, my dad bought me a Frog for my first car. Could never control the damn thing!! lol Good times! I recently found out that I'm gonna be a daddy to a boy, and I want to give him the pleasurers and fun my dad and RC cars gave me. So I have decided I would like to rebuild some of my old cars, basically static value, set them on a shelf, maybe bust them out every once in a blue moon. lol I have some newer cars and truck I can bash everyday. So here is the list I would like to rebuild: Associated RC10 (Gold chassis), Kyosho Double Dare (Have my original, needs some steering parts), Tamiya's Frog, HotShot, Bullhead, Lunch Box and Clod Buster. I also have a Losi JRX- Pro( Have everything but the body and wing). I also have Losi NXT, XXNT, XXX-T and a XXX-S Touring Sedan.

Thanks, Throttle


----------



## toddskcars

*hello yall just looking a round*

:wave:


hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## burlap1980

hey guys whats up? names Jeremy just getting started back in rcing after a 15 year layoff i used to race with my dad. Now I am tring to get back in the swing of things. I have a couple of tracks in the area just have no clue where to start lol. i am leaning towards the losi mini late models.


----------



## Venomous

Hi All,
Been lurking and reading before making a post. Great forum with lots of info and helpful people from what I can see.

I have been in and out of R/C for over 25 years. Once I got my first Jac-Rabbit "used" that is all I have played with. I sold off my perfect condition Jac-Rabbit years ago and kept a beater I got in pretty rough condition for really cheap money. The engine was in bad shape when I got it. Guy ran it with no air filter in the sand..... 

Anyway, after quite a few years of it hanging from the ceiling in my garage, I took it down to do some work on it and get it working again.
The reason................. My new girlfriend has a young son that wants to get into R/C. I am going to start him with a Traxxas Stampede, but I need something to play with too.


----------



## Calvin M.

hi i'm Calvin:wave: i have been racing at dirtruners and i just signed up for help on mods and ajustments and to sll some stuff


----------



## blackhawk07

*hey!!!*

first of all i just wanted to say hi and im glad to come on here . someone recommended me to come here and chat and to get information . i'm new to thsi r/c stuff so please have some patience with me until i learn the ropes around here.

actually i do have a question if someone can help me, first of all, i just bought a new rustler 3705/2wd/with a titan 12t motor/ xl-5. now , my questiion is how can i make my rustler much run at peek performance and what would i need to get and do? if someone knows please don't hesitate to let me know i would greatly appreciate it.



oh, by the way i'm from beverly ,MA. so any one around close to this area please pm or send me back some info. 


thanks, blackhawk07


----------



## bilster44

Whats up everyone? I'm from Sacramento Ca, I have been racing for about 23 years now. Have seen quite a bit in that time, but nothing so cool and amazing as the brushless motors, speed controllers, and lipo technology that is in car racing today. Wow! Everything is powerful, little to no maintenance and they run for ever. It's great!


----------



## chuck67207

*newbie here*

hi all, my name is chuck, and iam looking to get into the oval raceing part. me and a friend attened the chili bowl jr in tulsa, had a blast. i have been into r/c for about a year now. have a nitro boat, 3 tmaxxs 2 nitro and 1 electric emaxx, a my next door neighbour gave me a 1/10 scale losi speed t that he had crashed. so i rebuilt it. have been running it on the local dirt track man is it fast? i put lipos in it. it flies. now i what to get into raceing the edms 1/10 scale. can i convert it over to a edm or do i need to get a differnt one ?  thanks. chuck


----------



## CraigTyska

Hi my name is Craig Im In to trains, N scale trains, Ho and 1/24 slot car racing, RC Racing Jrx2 pro, XXX-NT AD1 and AD2 , Nitro hammer RC boat. I love to Port RC Engines, Race Cars, MX bikes, Snow Cross Racing, Sleds


----------



## Gadget

I;m Robbie and i do race two to three times a week.


----------



## chris25

*hi*

i been into rc cars and it is fun what i like is drifting i go to carpet track i like it and it's fun


----------



## bobbys

*new rc shop & raceway*

Hello everyone! New rc shop & raceway COMING SOON to North Kingstown, Rhode Island.


----------



## NightShadows

Hello All,
I race R/C cars a HPI Pro 2,I know it's a older type car,but it wins--lol. I race the 24# so I really have a hard time finding 1/10 scale decals for it. If anybody has or knows where I can get any Gordon 24# decals i really would be thankful.
I live in Alabama and race quit a few different tracks and i'm looking forward to looking at this site. I will look back in forum to see if anybody has any decals.

Have a nice day all--Wayne


----------



## NightShadows

Not sure if i'm doing this right-this was my message I think I posted:

Hello All,
I race R/C cars a HPI Pro 2,I know it's a older type car,but it wins--lol. I race the 24# so I really have a hard time finding 1/10 scale decals for it. If anybody has or knows where I can get any Gordon 24# decals i really would be thankful.
I live in Alabama and race quit a few different tracks and i'm looking forward to looking at this site. I will look back in forum to see if anybody has any decals.

Have a nice day all--Wayne


----------



## jkaetz

Need to post so I can send a PM. Not really new to RC, just the forums.  Currently own an RC10T2 and Tamiya TXT-1. Looking at getting into some local races with a friend.


----------



## tlmarshall59

Hello! I'm looking to get involved in the sport with my handicapped son. He has a rare form of muscular dystrophy and is confined to a power wheelchair. I'm thinking this is the perfect hobby/sport for us as I believe he could compete fairly well in spite of his disabilities. My only concern is that he's not quite able to use a pistol-grip controller but he does fine with a 2-stick radio. 

We live north of Cincinnati and are only 15 minutes away from Tri-State Hobbies. We've been to the track several times and my son is VERY excited about getting involved. Initially I thought that the VTA class would be a perfect way to get started, but this past weekend we watched the oval classes and now I believe that the TOUR Sportsman class is the way to go. The problem is that I've already purchased a bunch of TC4 stuff for VTA. 

Is possible for the TC4 to be any where near competitive in the TOUR Sportsman class?

Tom and Alex


----------



## 66796

*Newcomer*

Hello All Just Joined Up Checking Everything Out.


----------



## joelm

*Hello*

Hello my name is Joel and I am always looking for places to help with our racing program. So i will check frequently and see what is available.


----------



## salmonarmbc

Hi Randy Here From Salmon Arm Bc, Just Wondering If There Is Any Other Rcers Around Salmon Arm


----------



## masterballer00

Hey there im Justin new to RC totally. I plan on racing oval. Im in tampa, fl. Hope to see you around.


----------



## JTM Racing

Hello everyone


----------



## RC_Wendy

Hi I'm Wendy. I'm new to this site but have been doing RC for awhile. My ex-boyfriend got me into this. It's probably the only good thing he did.  Looking forward to reading how to make these things go fast

Wendy


----------



## tamiyapete

HELLO EVERYBODY
the trackside oval is set up :thumbsup:
practice begins today
hope to see everyone this saturday for the BRL warm up


----------



## bhauch4

thanks for welcoming me. great forums!


----------



## dan g

hello fellow racers. new to the site. just getting back into racing after 10 year layoff.


----------



## Derka21

Im new to the site but not to the hobby i race mostly on raod nitro and ele. but i also have a t maxx and some mini and micros im glad to going your guys group.


----------



## YesterdaysFish

Hi everyone. I've been out of the hobby for a while so perhaps I'll be able to draw on some of your experience with the new stuff.


----------



## R/C Family

*Newbies*

Hi everyone. We are getting started in R/C as a family. Like everything else we do we do it together. Which means as dad I am responsible for making everything work and the family is responsible for getting maximum enjoyment out of it....lol Our first purchase was a 2.5 T-MAXX and a Jato 3.3


----------



## rsully

*Newbie*

Hey, My name is Rick and I quit smoking and took up the R/C hobby to keep me busy. I first bought a Slash 4x2 for 100 bucks from a buddy of mine. I then stumbled across a young guy on Craigslist wanting to trade an SC8 for a slash. so I met up with this kid and checked it out. It looked good, so we traded. I had my ideas that something smelled funny, but I did it anyway. Turns out , the motor was done. I sent it into AE and got a new one for 125.00. Not to bad... The SC8 rips. All of my friends are getting them as well- 4x4 Slashes /Jammin/ SC10. We also have a buddy who built a track in his back yard. ( he lives on 5 acres and has a tractor) We are having a blast! Bashing is fun, but hopefully soon I will make it to the real track. Looking forward to checking out this site. Thx for reading!!:wave:


----------



## Pjustin

*Hello to all*

Hello everyone. I live in the northeast kingdom of Vermont and race two Customwork Aggressors. One in 1cell 13.5 and one in 4cell 27t nastruck. 
My local track is Riverside RC in StJohnsbury, a small flat carpet track. I look foward to talking to many new people and racers.


----------



## Bladecx2

Hello all. I just got here. Lots of great info.


----------



## N7YOR

Hello my name is Steve I have been in this hobby for over 20+ started with tamiya blackfoot clodbuster. Have been in to nitro for the past 10 years.


----------



## Spoolin4

I forgot to introduce myself under this username.

The names Justin, formely known as "Justin_29" before I got out of the RC oval scene. Raced carpet oval for about 6 years, then our track closed so I sold out. My first indoor carpet car was a Bolink.

3 years later (Now), I get the bug again and want to race at our new local track aswell as surrounding tracks such as St.Rock and Plattsburgh.

I now use the new username; "Spoolin4" seeing I use this username for every other forum I attend.

:dude:


----------



## JBeckham

*hello*

hi im jack beckham im not new to rc racing i just took a 6 year vacation but i am new to lipos just curious on charging lipos how much and how long it takes got a 5300 mah 25c


----------



## soccerstud5

Hey everyone im just getting started in rc and it has been a blast.


----------



## wbanger

*new member*

Hello. I have raced for 21 years, raced everything from 1/4 scale down except 1/12. Just wanted to see what's going on. I race mostly in ohio and indiana.


----------



## kwayne

hello:wave:


----------



## hot_eclipse

hello all, my name is anthony. i have been into nitro rc for quite some time now. my reason for joining this site is because im trying to find out how to get ahold of whoever runs the dirt oval track in north vernon IN. i would also like to know if there are any tracks near the florence KY area? thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## hot_eclipse

do you by any chance know anything about the dirt oval in north vernon IN? i raced there a little bit last year, now im trying to find out when they are going to start the race season this year. thanks.


----------



## jfan517

Good to meet all of you, I have a RC10L4 carpet pan car that i race weekly, first time for me on this forum. Looks like a lot of great information.


----------



## 1sicls1

Hey everyone after being out the hobby for 5 years just restarted picking up a Associated TC5 ready for carpet racing


----------



## tdevilman420

*newbie*

hey all just wanted to say thanks for the welcome im from upstate ny an sick of the cold


----------



## pcorty

*FOR SALE: ALL Original 1980s VINTAGE Clod Buster (perfect 10)*

FOR SALE $250
ALL Original 1980s VINTAGE Clod Buster (perfect 10)
Comes with Original Controller & Charger
Chevy Decals
All original Parts
Professionally Assembled
No Box

I have a guy coming to look at it this weekend, so if interested please call me directly (847) 772.7355


----------



## olderguytoys

Hi all I have a military hummer made by century 21 toys 1:6 scale rc 2004 the problem im having with it when you turn it on it wants to stay on unless you turn the switch off even when the remote control is off I have no manuals for it someone gave it to me it use to work just fine and all of a sudden it started doing this hope someone can help me fix this problem I am in a small town southeast of Dallas Texas


----------



## olderguytoys

*Glad I found this*



olderguytoys said:


> Hi all I have a military hummer made by century 21 toys 1:6 scale rc 2004 the problem im having with it when you turn it on it wants to stay on unless you turn the switch off even when the remote control is off I have no manuals for it someone gave it to me it use to work just fine and all of a sudden it started doing this hope someone can help me fix this problem I am in a small town southeast of Dallas Texas


:wave:


----------



## RC196868

*New to the forum*

:wave:Hi everyone just happened across the site through another forum that I'm a member of,its good to know there's a track here for those interested in on road R/C.
Got my start into the world of radio control hobbies through airplanes started off using glow power then entered into electric powered aircraft about seven years ago but during my time flying I really wanted to get into R/C cars,and started off with cheap new bright cars modifying them as best I could(mainly taking parts off to lighten them up)I recently moved up by what some would say is just a hair from new bright.
Though I feel my gear has the potential to be upgraded to be a suitable car plus the hobby is really suppose to be about he fun and friendships you create I've found most forums to be helpful and I've learned a lot from people just glad to be a member of one in my home state.
I live in Greencastle but hope to get in to see the carpet track some day there at the fair grounds.


----------



## CGage

Hi Everyone!!


----------



## chiefj48

*newbie*

i all,
my name is joe depinto, and i have been racing r/c cars since 1988. i am looking for a friend, and if anyone can help me i would be grateful. his name is Ralph Yacabucci. if you know him please give me his contact info, of give him mine.

thanks,
joe 
321 984 9786


----------



## Chuckityou1

Hi,my name is Chuck and myself and my son Darryl are just getting into the R/C hobby and we have a few gas trucks and a coupe of electric.We live in Taft,Calif.which is thirty miles from Bakersfield.I'm going to build a small track in our back yard as soon as the rain stops. Thanks,Chuck


----------



## chaddomsophluci

*New member*

Hello, my son and daughter are excited about driving R/C and we are just getting back into the hobby - I used to race carpet oval 17 years ago! We live in northeastern Ohio and are looking for a couple of Slash's to really get started. Both of them have trucks, just not indestructible enough.


----------



## dubsport

Hey 
Richard from Edmonton Alberta Canada here just getting back into the swing of things from an extended hiatus from nitro cars... boy things have definatly improved!
Cheers!


----------



## TM190

Me and my son are looking to do some racing in NJ this year. Was into this hobby years ago, dusted off the ol Sledgehammer, added a Stampede and a Slash. In the process of Freshining up the sledge, new body, electronics, etc.


----------



## reba

raced alot a long time ago. recently started back into the hobby with my kids. Im hooked all over again


----------



## 07beast

Hello all, .. Painting Slotcars and RC stuff is my thing. I use alot of paint masks when I paint. I'm always willing to learn new tricks. I'm looking forward in getting to know you all and swapping ideas.


----------



## twin racers

*new to this site*

Hi i'm new to this site, but i have raced rc cars off and on for several years. But now i'm getting my seven year old boys involved in racing it's still alot of fun.


----------



## blue fire

Hey everyone! Thanx for the big welcome. We are just getting our son started with RC racing! This site looks great for beginners and vets.

Blue Fire ( Stone Scalf)


----------



## 1stplacefiresto

*hey*

hey my name is jaimie,

i just wanted to say hi and i have an hpi firestorm thats converted into a edm.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1stplacefiresto

hey how is every one?


----------



## ToyotaRacing

*heyy*

I just got into racing back in January. It's definitely a good hobby to break up the NY winters.


----------



## fatboy_bootc

im looking for sportwerks chaos 1.16 scal parts if any one has some plz let me know or cheap helicopters or parts


----------



## tommy2112

hi everyone , i am new here but not new to rc , hope to have fun here


----------



## peavine25

*Looking*

just looking


----------



## rtjarvis

hey i'm new to the rc world but im begining to like it quite a bit. I'm thinking about building and opening a rc race track in southern ohio. i've already got the land and access to the equipment to build the track. i would like it if you guys would write back and let me know some things that you would like to see there or any good good idea would be greatly appreciated. hopefuly you guys will write back soon so i can get this thihg off the ground, and get a good rc race trackin southern ohio.


----------



## cole raceway

*New guys*

Hey all,
My son and I are really into the short course scene! Looking forward to meeting new people. We live in North Central WV and have a race quality practice track in our backyard!


----------



## wellstonplayr

hey everyone im roger i not to to rc nitro im looking for a nitro late model. got a savage25 want to get ride of for a real nitro late model


----------



## delauder78

just wanted to say hello from ohio . lets me start alittle it about how i got started in rc racing. i can remember my first rc i got when i was 6 it was a monogram single seat buggy.(sorry aunt about your ankle that xmas morning) then i bite the hell out of that car for 2 yrs and then i got a tamyia fox started racing it in 1989 oval carpet, that was my winter sport and summer sport was real racecars . i ended up with a rc10l races, then bought a hpi stadium truck , rustler, many rc10t rc10t/2 rc10t/3 rc18t sc10 and a t4 many rc10 gt t maxx not a fan of after i bought it. now racing sc10 and just pick up a t4 to put together to race . many changes have been made in tech. since i have raced in 1999.


----------



## cdcarpenter86

*Help*

I need help i got a rc10 b4 team ass. iam turning it in to a latemodel dirt oval but i found some tires that are street trac tires but no one knows whats rims will work on my car for them tires, if anyone knows a better tire and rims or anything please let me know iam getting a late start to this thanks


----------



## cdcarpenter86

*help*

need help i got a rc10 b4 team ass. iam turning it in to a latemodel dirt oval but i found some tires that are street trac tires but no one knows whats rims will work on my car for them tires, if anyone knows a better tire and rims or anything please let me know iam getting a late start to this thanks


----------



## Butch

With a b4 I think you can use the Custom Works wheels with the street track tires.
Butch


----------



## nerfbar

*hello*

my name is Patrick, 
me my son and brother just started to race mini late models at are local track in south glens falls NY. my son gust got a new traxxas truck he is racing it with a Father and son team very nice guys.i plan on using this site a lot thank you pathttp 
my web site ://jprracing.yolasite.com/:wave:


----------



## streetglide

Hello from SC. Newbie. Interest is 1:4 Drag. Looking around for all info I can find.


----------



## bruce1028

*Howdy from central Iowa*

A long time RCer and part of a group now building new off-road RC tracks that benefit charitable groups. They provide land - we build from scratch, complete with drivers stand, T&S, etc. all at no charge.
The latest is going to become part of an existing Karting and RC Flying field. The RC facility will give gross revenues to the local Human Society.
We are looking for a used AMB RC20 system with or without software to purchase. We have B&B. 
Let me know if you can help.


----------



## bagpuss-65

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


hi there i am interested in ideal tcr, rc modelling eg.boats, planes & cars i am located in the uk


----------



## shadowwalker

*oval track cars*

hi guys im looking for a good pen car


----------



## ColoradoCharlie

*New to the forum...*

Greeting Everyone....

My name is Charlie from the Denver area and in the coming weeks I'll be poking around and looking at everything before I start to ask my questions. I've never worked with R/C before and my project is to install a Spektrum Radio control system in my full size Lost in Space Robot. So in the coming months I'll be looking around the site and reading everything. I'm looking forward to learning about this stuff....Anyone else from the Denver area??

Thanks


----------



## william cahan

*returning to rc.*

Hi im billy im 57 years old and returning to racing after 10 years, and since my divorce and loss of around three thousand bucks in 10th scale gear and three cars, Im finally back i race in magna utah.


----------



## JACKoWACKo123

Im looking for a r/c snow groomer under $250-300 and a cheap servo motor for snow plow. Also Im looking for a plow for the snow groomer thanks to anyone who helps.


----------



## losi_guy

*losi speed t*

hi my name is tyler. i just bought the losi speed t and i just cant find any place to find hop-up aluminum or just more durable parts and was just wondering if anyone knew where i could find some. thanks


----------



## DaveDavid

*not happy*

Joined this because my grand son has a "thunder Traxx" made by extreme machines. The front steering connection broke and we can't find parts.. Their home page is usless,, they don't answer:hat:


----------



## Revo-lution

Hello to all, I am Brad from Gaylord, MI. I currently have in my arsenal; 
Nitro Revo, Brushless E-Revo w/Mamba monster system, brushless Mini E-Revo, brushless Mini Slash, SC10 w/havoc pro system, 2 nitro airplanes, and a 3dx-450 helicopter.


----------



## caalvord

*hello all great site*

my lhs turned me on to this site i am looking for 1/8 nitro buggy info and i see i found the right spot i am from auburn indiana my collection includes a hyper 8 pro, hpi rs4 3 drift, ofna ultra lx-1, and ofna lx ultra comp, brushless mini-t special edition and soon some short course trucks


----------



## Donk 01

Hey, my name Cody. My friends call me Donk, i'm from the good old state of Iowa in a town known as Counciltucky. I'm not really new to rc but i am new to alot of the stuff out there now. I just bought a rtr Sc10. I thinking rtr that blows. I really enjoy building but money wise it really is the way to go. Still bone stock with some aluminum parts. have not got to take her out much. SNOW is so uncool!!!!!!! The time i did the esc fried up on me. Fun fun. So i am waiting for the replacement in the mail. Working on other things to keep me busy.


----------



## vitmike63

Hi, my name is Mike, just getting back into r/c racing, been about 4 years, everything has changed alot as far as batteries and speed controls, i really don't know what type of batteries to get for racing 10th off road racing, any tips? thanks


----------



## Curly Tom

*hi ya fellas*

Hi all I hope to be here often and learn and share r/c with all involved.
Thank -Curly Tom


----------



## badboy25596

*race day*

does any one know when the races start


----------



## Butch

There are races some place almost every day.
Butch


----------



## boogie

My name is Kelly and Im thinking about a onroad


----------



## Tubby T

Hey, i'm Tom. I'm considering a Losi 1/18 late model. I heard there was a stock class at the Pittsburgh Mills.


----------



## bigdaddyscg

*hey guys...*

hey im new to the r/c world! im 28 yrs old and just bought my first hobby grade r/c car! i bought a losi 1/18th scale dirt late model! i have been around racing for over 20 yrs. my uncle raced dirt latemodel cars professionally and then bought a racetrack. so its nice to meet all of yall! would love any help i can get to understanding the way these cars operate and how to setup my car for a dirt oval!!! :wave:


----------



## Dirty

*new here*

not tooooo new to rc. but new here. looks like fun. see you guys around.
i like fast stuff and i like slow stuff my current stable includes....

a original 80's clod, and original restoration project team associated gold pan, team associated t4, team associated SC-10, tamiya tt-01 drifter (loaded), Losi micro crawler with BWD wedge chassis, Losi micro crawler stockish, losi micro desert truck (lipo powered with 7.4v 20c 2 cell.) custom 1.9 trail truck, ofna crt.5 brushless converted w/ mm medusa BL motor and 3s lipo, and a venom ozone 3 heli.


----------



## stooped monkey

Hello, from Team Stooped Monkey.
Thanks for welcoming us to your site,we are a father and son team from northwest ohio. i raced in the mid 80s to 93. old school, man have times changed.want my son to have a great hobby that will last. we are looking forward to racing in the areas around us and meeting some new friends. we are running at this time stock slash and 2wd.


----------



## CrazyCooter

*Greets*

R/C racing since '84! Done it all. Got out of it a while back and thinking of giving it another go. Checking out the scene here to see whats changed in the last few years.


----------



## modifiedman2

*hello*

I am new to this sport and loving it looking to upgrade to a 17.5 brushless


----------



## stooped monkey

Welcome,
Losi late models are the bomb. most tracks run a class for them. good luck.


----------



## Grizz Racing

*Howdy Folks!*

Howdy and Hello to Everyone !
I am a 55 Year Old "Newbie" to the SCRT Hobby. After visiting Our local tracks several times, I picked up a Slash 2wd.
I have raced for a couple of weeks now, and I must admit...I am hooked!
I would REALLY like to Thank ALL the Racers at "The Proving Grounds" for putting up with My never-ending questions, and being so helpful. They are truly an assett and benefit to the sport....Thanks!!
Well, time to figure out some gearing...
Peace,
Bob Finlayson
"Grizz"


----------



## zazali

hello my names zazali I'm from Malaysia and just wanted to say hi to everyone and look forward to using this site. Thank you


----------



## wildfire

*hello! newbie looking!!!*

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie looking to build my first model, the flying sub. I also would like information on building from scratch or buying an R/C model of the flying sub. I've seen it on the internet, so i was wondering is that something you buy or build. Also, where can I get the parts or information I need to get my project off the ground? My pool is a waiting!!!


----------



## Speedracer1962

*New to R/C*

My name is Ken & I'm new to the whole R/C scene. I'm moving to a new home, on a lake next week near Inman, SC. I raced full size stock cars all over for about 30 years, retiring from driving them about 2 years ago. Looking to get started with R/C, as I'm looking for a new hobby & have always been a fan. Plus, my wife says I need to find something to do!


----------



## Junk man

Hello to all, my name is jeff, and i'm new to the rc game, i like restoreing old bolink cars. I have placed an order on bolink.com thats under a new owner, no reply, does anyone know whats going on with this site. I understand that taking over a busines can be hecktac, and i am by no means say anything bad about it. I would just like to find out if i'm going to receive my order.
Thanks for any help


----------



## shelbo50

*electric r/c coversion*

I have a great planes cessna 182 skylane. It takes an OS .40 or bigger gas engine. I want to convert it to electric. Someone mentioned a J power electric motor. anyone have any idea's ? It has a 65 inch wingspan.


----------



## Noximus03

*Hello all*

Well, I've been wanting to get back into the RC world for a very long time, and this year I decided to pull the trigger. I havent been involved since i was a kid (20 years ago), and I though it wouldnt be that different. WRONG! Turns out I'm more of a complete Noob than I thought I would be. No matter, though. 

I did some searching around to see if there were any tracks, clubs etc near my house in Jacksonville, and to my total surprise there is a great complex not far from me. I work offshore for a living piloting mini submarines for the oil industry, so when I get home I plan to go check things out at my newly found local track.

My boss was into the scene until recently and offered to sell me his T-Maxx 3.3 (HEAVILY modded), and I have been looking at buying a Slash as well. Not really sure what I'm doing with the nitro as I've never owned, or even been around one, but the guys I've talked to from the local track have been helpful and more importantly patient with my noob questions. Great board from what I see so far, so thanks for having this up for guys like me to ask and learn.

Joe Nixon


----------



## riko

Hey everyone. I'm just getting back into the r/c world after about 20 years. I messed around when i was a kid and didn't really learn anything technicall, so I'm pretty much a newbie. I just recentlly got an sc10 and lovin it, but its time to clean my motor. I've got the motor cleaner but I don't know what to lube it back up with when I'm done. Will normal 3 in 1 work? Please help. I live in the middle of nowhere and have nowhere else to go....


----------



## Keithrcfan

Longtime fan, previously raced 1/10 scale before at Ray's Hobbies in Warwick, RI. Been out of it for about 15 years and looking to find an indoor track somewhat nearby to race again. Heard through the grapevine that there's a new shop in North Kingstown up and coming --Bobby's Hobby Shop??? Shop/track was supposed to open earlier this month.....anyone know if they are?? Looking to get into a spec division of NASCAR trucks or cars


----------



## Guest

i'm new to hobby talk but the forum looks to be full of good info


----------



## rabbit-lunch

*RC Construction Equipment*

Hi, my name is Moe, am new to RC trying to get all info on Construction Equipment. I am in North Central Washington state lookin for dealers and shows. Been watching videos on utube and am exited about this hobby. Any help directing me to the right sites is appreciated. :wave:


----------



## the kid 00

hello my name is zack and i race sk at lake city speedway in plattsburgh ny i have been racing for 3 years :wave:


----------



## paintchip31

*Hello*

Hello one of the guys off rctech said this is a great place to come to my name is Jerry :wave:


----------



## paintchip31

whats up inferno


----------



## Marcus Scott

*Help me get into this hobby/sport*

Need some help in deciding what would be a great starter car/truck for myself and more importantly, my 8 year old son. We do lots of camping so I am leaning towards a truck of some sort. What is the best deal out there for first timers that want a RTR type vehicle.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## 160mill

Hi 
just getting started in rc and looking forward to leaning from this site
Thanks,jake


----------



## team martis

hi to all we are team martis in toledo ohio we race 1/18 latemodels . my son just won his pts race n took 1st in the A main sat at hobbystop raceway


----------



## MIMIR333

*new to this forum*

id like to say hello to everyone.my name is matt,im 32 from virginia.ive been in rc for over 20 years and have well over 100 vehicles,13 of which are 5th scales,but no 1/4 scales.i have my own buisness in rc,buying,selling,trading,repairs,and custom builds,so its safe to say im addicted to the hobbie! anyway i wanted to say this is the best forum i belong to and you people seem to be the most passionate about your rcs,thanks and i look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Mrkdoyle

*New member...*

Just want to say hello to everyone as a new member. I have been doing my research on Building an edm racer so I can get involved in my areas hobby club.



Mark


----------



## bnghardy

*new member*

Hi all: Thank you for your warm welcome ! and please don't hold this against me as i'm a r/c petrol boater here in Queensland Australia .


----------



## postal36

Hello all! I have been in rc for about 25 years now. I have raced paved oval, offroad, nitro, and flown planes. I am starting into 1/18th late models now. My 9 year old and I are going to get a couple of cars out there. I hope all goes well and will proabably need some help as we dial in these cars.


----------



## mike large

Hi my name is mike , i'm just getting started in rc's and having a load of fun. if anyone could direct me to the nearest track i sure would appreciate it. by the way i am from McKeesport Pa


----------



## mike large

:wave:


mike large said:


> Hi my name is mike , i'm just getting started in rc's and having a load of fun. if anyone could direct me to the nearest track i sure would appreciate it. by the way i am from McKeesport Pa


----------



## 69RS/SS

Hi all! Sam here. I've been out of r/c for about twenty years now. Bought the kids some Slashes and they are having fun. My interests are in oval pan cars however. I ran oval back then on asphalt and carpet. R/C is a great hobby and something the family can do together, I really enjoy it. R/C is making somewhat of a comeback here in central Wisconsin with the opening of two tracks locally, so i'm excited to get back into the hobby!


----------



## scortchenscott

*new old racer*

Hello everyone !!! I am getting back into rc racing after being gone for quite some time ( I was using 2400 nicad packs last time I raced ) It looks like I am going to have to spend a couple of bucks on new packs !!!6000mah lipos holey @$%& !!! I picked up a couple of xxxt trucks cheap on ebay that should do the trick ....now I just have to see if I can still drive the things !!! mabe i will see some of you around ( if you live near N.H. anyway ) good racing to all :wave:


----------



## kyosho79

*newbie*

Hi guys and gals!
Im new to the hobby and investigating all manner of setup for my sleds.I race mostly parking lot club events but sometimes norcal and spedworld out here in sunny California.Heres what I'm rockin:
-Kyoshotf-5 stallion,tekin rs,novak ballistic17.5
-AE l4,tekin rs,novak ballistis 17.5
-NTC3,novarossi
-Slash 2wd mod,catle 4600
-HPI 5t
I really need input on the Kyosho as no one runs one out here but me!


----------



## dybboy

hello im a noob here


----------



## thadrizzle

Hello everyone~! I was once really into electric RC cars a while back I had an Ultima something and always wanted just a good ol' RC10. My buddy recently purchased a gas truck and I got the fever again. I found this site looking up problems with my 25cc weed whacker craftsman trimmer and though I would register. Anyone out there knows anyone with a good RC10 and start-up equipment for an old die hard please feel free to email or pm me.
If i do not kill myself trying to get this weed eater going:roll: I look forward to getting back into a great hobby.:dude:


Hope to here from someone soon....:wave:


----------



## CKOSELKE

What's up' I'm going to be racing in medina this summer so hope to see people there have a good time!


----------



## h2odude

hey everyone. Right now i'm racing at the proving grounds, I'm a noob so I haven't been in any point series yet. I own a jagnified traxxas rustler that i copied from the jang at the ultimate rc network. I currently have a 13.5 novak gtb in my rusty. Hope to race some of you in the near future!


----------



## LowClassCC

hello everybody. sorry for not posting in this thread sooner. anyway here goes.

my mane is joe and i have been in rc since 88. my first rc vehicle was a gold pan rc10. i got out of racing around 95-96 and started working on full scale cars. in 2004 i decided to get back into rc but other than buying a ft b4 the funds were not there to do much else. in 2008 finances got a bit better and i have been working on building vehicles since. 

i have a 5 year old son who has lead poisoning and all the developmental problems that is cause from it. i have built him a few rc cars that he enjoys driving. in a few years i am planning to build a smallish track 55'x60' out back to help him get the hang of racing. where we will go from there i am not sure yet. only time will tell.

in 2008 i started my rc blog site ( http://lowclasscc.net ) and have been working on it since. one problem i have found is it can be very hard to find rc manuals and such online if you don't know where to look. and even then it seems that they are scattered all over the place. the largest site i found had less than 1300 docs. well that's when i decided to try to resolve that issue. i created a downloads section on my site and started uploading rc manuals and documents. the site now has 78 categories with 2002 files totaling 5.87gb! i am still uploading files to the site and dont plan on stopping anytime soon. nothing good has ever come from half assing something so i am working on the site and in it for the long haul. 

well that's it for now. if anybody has any questions for me please feel free to ask.


----------



## Zoe's Dad

hello. My name is Jeff. I am from south bend indiana...I am here to learn and to keep my brain occupied until carpet starts again..I have been around this for less then 2 years and to be honest I hated most of it..I finally started enjoying it at the end of this season..My daughter does most of the racing and she is actually pretty decent..we have been through a few different touring cars and ended the season in a pretty used up tc3...I recently purchased a tc5 and will be planning a full out vta attack this year with her at the wheel...oh, 1 more thing..she doesnt know about the tc5 so if anybody in here knows me or her, dont tell her..thank you
Jeff Lindsley


----------



## DJKEVROCK

*The Rock Raceway*

KEVROCK RACEWAY OPEN CALL FOR DETAils 
1574-2100099


----------



## InCaRnAtE

*Hi new Guy here*

Hey new guy here..... 5 years back into r/c and looking for tips and whatnot for indoor and outdoor fun.:wave:


----------



## pimpdcontour

names Mike Schaefer 28 i got a rusty xl-5 a rusty vxl and also a stampede xl-5 rolooer soon to be vxl. back yard bashing for about 4 years. looking to getin to racing but need info on it. live in butler PA


----------



## mouxter57

Hello everyone im back.


----------



## Butterfield

hey all im 29 just stating to get in the rc racing. i have a stock slash for now... I live in Farmington Me.. im trying to post stuff for parts and i dont now how to do it...


----------



## Butterfield

*NeEd heLp*



Butterfield said:


> hey all im 29 just stating to getting in the rc racing. i have a stock slash for now... I live in Farmington Me.. im trying to post stuff for parts and i dont now how to do it... i am want to now what to use for a battery pack... i was looking at getting a slyder kit for it but it said its for drift. so i am stuck in what i should do.. thank you all..


----------



## slash84

hello Im new new to the hobby only been racing for three weeks:thumbsup::thumbsup: I neeverknew that this hobby could be so addicting


----------



## Gabe

*I'm new to this site*

What's up everyone I'm gabe and race when I can at battlefront gaming and rc


----------



## Yoder026

Hello my name is bill and I've been racing Rc cars for about 8 years but just now getting serious about it


----------



## lgsasquatch

*Hi new here*

Hi I am new to the site. Thank you I am glad to be here. Me and my oldest son are into racing rc cars around the yard. I have a custom built 3.3 T-maxx and my son has a duratrax evader. My son is also flying 3 channel indoor helicopters for a short while. That is what i want to get into is flying.


----------



## draper_88

*new to site*

just got on this site i am into dirt oval racing, rock crawling and flying airplanes.


----------



## skyline1015

Just found this site. Glad to see more forums showing up representing the R/C guys..


----------



## honda4477

*new to rc cars*

hello all im new to the rc world so im sure you all will be seeing me type on here alot tring to figure all this out have a wonderful day


----------



## Dr Dorito

u got a local track,or a good hobbyshop thats not a national chain


----------



## Adam Drouhard

*Hello Everyone*

Hello my name is Adam, I am not new to the sport of rc but I am currently just getting started again. I was heavy on traxxass nitros, but got tired of re-tunig everytime I wanted to run, so went to electric, got bored so sold everything, now i just picked up an old vintage tamiya frog from 1986 complete RTR and it does run awesome....... even though it needs a new battery cause it wont hold charge very long, I still run a few laps with it...


----------



## UPGRAPHICS.COM

Hello,
My name is DJ from Newberry. Just bought 2 new short course truck going to give this a try. Currently a few of us are trying to get a track built in Newberry and I think we are very close to breaking ground. Maybe as so as Monday night after a local Parks and Recreation meeting. Anyway visit Tahquamenon RC Club on Facebook to see what were up to.


----------



## todd brown

*hey*

new to the site just wanted to say hello to all on hobby talk


----------



## slyce

Hey this is Scott from Macomb County MI 
i'm somewhat of a nubee. I had A nitro Rustler, i sold it because of the hassle. i'm buying a 4x4 Slash VXL on Wed. it's my first electric


----------



## slyce

i love the UP i wish i could get up their more often it's so beautiful


----------



## brentgolden44

*New to site*

Hi to all RC fans.
Have quite a few older 1/10th electrics, and a 1/4 scale RACO sprint(formerly known as JackRabbit)
Anyone remember older RC10T, Kyosho Turbo Optima Mid SE 4X4, Losi......etc. Am currently looking for a few parts for the RACO so I don't have to buy a new HPI or something....lol. Need a RACO fuel tank, shocks(or rebuild kit, and maybe some tires. 
This looks **** a real interesting site. Seems like everywhere I move, they don't have any RC tracks. Arizona, and now Maryland. I use a baseball diamond infield for the 1/4 scale. works fine except for home plate sometimes....lol


----------



## samuri kid

hi i have been in the hobby of land based rc for 8 years i dont like to keep the same rc car or truck fore vary long i like to trade and try different models.


----------



## Doxiedad

Hi,
New to the site. I currently have a stock Slash 2wd, a Slash 4x4, a FT T4 roller, and my current project is an Xray XB808 E.


----------



## BIGHOP

honda4477 said:


> hello all im new to the rc world so im sure you all will be seeing me type on here alot tring to figure all this out have a wonderful day


Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## BIGHOP

samuri kid said:


> hi i have been in the hobby of land based rc for 8 years i dont like to keep the same rc car or truck fore vary long i like to trade and try different models.


Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## Rckid15

*Tamiya trucks*

Hey i have been into r/c of ALL kinds for 5 years now and im wondering if anyone knows where I can buy tamiya tractor trucks locally so i dont have to pay that huge shipping charge. THX


----------



## donny c

hello to all we have just come here to michigan from florida and are looking forward to some challenging off road racing this season its nice to recieve a warm welcome to our r/c community we wil treat with respect.thanks for all the direction myself and my team have recieved here


----------



## slashracer

*new to rc*

hello there my name is david and live in indianapolis indiana im just getting started in rc and have a 2wd slash that im learning the ends and outs on still there some things i need to know but learning so hope that other slash racers can help me on setups and dos and donts to the truck looking to race it ......


----------



## rccrazy1973

*i'm new here.*

Hello, How is everyone to day. I just got back into rc cars about 6mos ago. I am very glad that I did. I'm having a blast. I'm trying to find oval tracke to race my losi slider at. If any one knows where I might go I'd be very happy to hear from you. I'm also looking for good off road tracks to go to also. So any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Oh ya and I live in northern ohio.


----------



## 62R/CRACING

*Hello*

My name is tim and i race oval up here in canada. eh! Just got on the internet so i can keep track of my r/c racing tracks and fellow racers now.


----------



## michae stewart

*different motor manufatures*

whats up guys hey so what experiences have people had on buying different name brand motors and speed controlls. i am running a novok havok set up right know i want to know if i spent more money on LRP, ORION set ups would they actually work better ond how


----------



## BL_Trackstar

Hey all. I am from Newton NJ, and I just raced for the first time at Dirt Runner's. So I am a noob to the race scene but have been tinkering with r/c for a couple years now. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## cleggwg

Hi. Im new to the forum. Im the proud owner of a broke down mini late model


----------



## daisymay

hello all im just getting into rc with my dad


----------



## 01 RACER

Hello all looking forward to reading and learning from your site


----------



## rustyclemensnic

Afternoon all, Call me sparky, I live in Iowa, I race 1/18, 1/10, Legends, And am looking for 1/4 scale car. Looking forward to communicating with fellow racers.


----------



## dragonracing

hey new here. names doug. i live in snohomish, Washington. its just ne of seattle. been in rc for 18 years. looking to move up to 1/4 scale oval racing. currently racing short course trucks. done pretty much everthing. helis, planes, cars, fast and slow boats. looking to trade of a few of my tugs to get into 1/4 scale. doug.


----------



## ROTAX

*hello all*

new to this site . on alot of others . I HAVE 2 baja 5b SS and recently bought a pacesetter 1/4 scale sprint car . i hope ya'll can help me find parts for that..


----------



## dmag15

*s-maxx for sale*

i have almost all aluminum parts on it. lots of aluminum upgrades. 
it has a huge os 26 motor.

it has different tires than the original and diff hood.
it has upgraded driveshafts.
it has an upgraded pipe with dual outputs
it has aluminum shocks. comes with a TQ-3 radio and extra parts and two gas cans and a half a gallon of traxxas 20% nitro top fuel 

it runs great once you get the transmission fixed.
i will have pictures at a later time 

i am asking about 300 dollars for this truck but will sell to the highest and best offer

email me if you want pictures of make an offer.

[email protected]


----------



## Outlawshotgun

*Newbie..*

Looks like a great place to meet R/C Racers... :thumbsup:

Donnie


----------



## ferrari

*Hello*

I am new to radio control racing and to this website just thought i would say hello....my name is Randy


----------



## slider88

hello guys im new to this rc thing i just got into a 1/4 scale grand national and i am having fun with it.


----------



## love rc dirt

Hello rc'ers. I have been in rc for almost 30 years off and on. I'm into rc drag racing, dirt oval and 1/12 onroad. Primarily dirt oval though. Only hobby club racing. I'm looking to purchase a custom works enforcer direct drive. Since they nolonger make one, used is my only option.


----------



## linardy

hay everyone just wanted to hi and tell u all that i'm from northern IN. and i like to race 1/8 scale buggy an truggy nitro an electric. I also do some carpet racing too. well thats all hope to talk soon


----------



## stack3136

*Hello*

Hello everybody my name is Scot.I am from Vancouver,wa.Got into Rc about one and a half years ago.Mainly offroad with my Losi desert truck and also have purchased a Losi xxx bk2 buggy and team cobra nemesis sprint car.


----------



## Quasimojo

Howdy drivers! I'm getting ready to jump into the hobby with both feet. Been doing a *lot* of reading, and I hope to hang out here and have some fun talking RC. Stopped by IndySlots on the south side of Indy today, just to see a track up close. It's a fantastic off-road track. Doug and everyone else there (you too, Tom) were just fantastic, taking the time to answer my questions. Heck, one nice young fella even handed me his radio and told me to give it a whirl! Ten minutes and one tired turn marshal later, I had my first couple of short course laps under my belt. 

Both my wife and brother are mad at me now. My wife, for obvious reasons, and my brother, because I dragged him along with me to the track today, and now he's wanting to get into it as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROTAX

*new here need help*

Hello to everyone .New here i recently purchased an old pacesetter sprint car was a roller when bought . Can anyone point mw towards driveline components? it will have a 7 h.p zenoah engine .where can i find gears/ clutch bell /sprockets/chain/ tubing for chassis ? i have 2 hpi baja 5b's one reaches 72 m.p.h.


----------



## Worm210

Hi everyone...I'm Aaron, from San Antonio, Texas...I'm returning to the hobby like the prodigal son...I have many questions as I do not own an RC vehicle as of yet. However, I am in the market for either a Short Course Truck or a Monster Truck. And maybe more in the future...in the meantime thanks for accepting me and hope to be driving soon.


----------



## CapB

*New member to hobby talk*

Hi,:wave:
Guys and gals. Glad to be getting back into R/C Airplane flying after a 10 year hiatus. My old 9ft cub has everything rusted and inoperable. I just got some new batteries for the RX & TX and charged them up and the equipment are working good except some of the servos. The Enya 120 4 stroke engine is now being slackened up by all that castor gunk lying there for so long!

Can someone tell me if the Futaba FP-S34 servos can be used on a receiver that used the FP-S28 servos? I know that I have to rewire the cable to the receiver as the contact pins are different, but does both type of servos work the same way with the rate change or width change of the input signal.

Please eMail me at [email protected] I"ll be happy to hear from U.

Thanks All.


----------



## Noakesy

*Hello*

Hi all...


----------



## Lawrence

*Lawrence*

Hi
I am just getting back into R/c cars/trucks, been to a couple of tracks, one for BRP oval, and the other for off road trucks, been great. I am debating on which one to stick with. I enjoy them both but the money won't allow for both. Thanks to all out there who have shown me things and have helped.


----------



## inkmanj41

*New dirt track and concrete oval and road course*

And coming soon, Dirt oval and indoor carpet track. 
We race every weekend, we will post updates on the dirt oval it will be the next track we build, and then we will get right on the carpet track. the oval will be 100' or 120' x 50' and the carpet track will be 50'x 24'
hope to see you all soon
thanks in advance jeff


----------



## inkmanj41

*Guntersvilles Alabama Track*

sorry i did not tell where the tracks where, they are in guntersville alabama @ abrasion rc 256-582-5077


----------



## edonsohc

hey all, my names mike. living in northwest ohio. just getting back into the rc world. been out of the game for awhile. just bought a rustler vxl and loving it. hopefully gonna step up to 1/8th scale buggy soon.


----------



## inkmanj41

*New dirt track and concrete oval and road course*

And coming soon, Dirt oval and indoor carpet track. www.abrasionsk8park.com 
We race every weekend, we will post updates on the dirt oval it will be the next track we build, and then we will get right on the carpet track. the oval will be 100' or 120' x 50' and the carpet track will be 50'x 24'
hope to see you all soon
thanks in advance jeff
[email protected]


----------



## Short tracker

Hello


----------



## spokanevr4guy

Hello, new member here! I have several R/C's (Savage Flux, Kyosho Inferno, Minizilla, Sprint2 Flux) but I have one in particular I'm going to post about in the for sale section. It's a 69-71 (unsure, but those are the only years it was produced) Dynamic Racing Sidewinder chassis! It's super cool. I know my price seems outragous, but I've been told it's worth an incredible amount of money.


----------



## spokanevr4guy

Also, apparently I need to have two posts to have links in my messages, so this is officially my second post. I know that seems a little shady, but I'm not some big retailer trying to pawn off their cheap wears, but rather a hobbyist who came into a very RARE find and just wants to make sure it gets to the right hands (for the right price.).


----------



## jrsuperfrog

Jason is in, let the party begin!


----------



## BrettB

Hello


----------



## crtrace

*New to hobby talk*

Have been racing rc cars since 1987. I run 1/4 scale sprint and sportsman as well as 1/10 scale slider sprint cars. Looking forward to keeping up with comments, etc on this forum. I race in the central Indiana area. Richard.


----------



## tkschief

*love any kind of dirt oval racing*

been around racing all my life. enjoy the rc cars


----------



## 355blazer

*Another new guy*

I am new to the hobby and currently have an HPI E-Firestorm and a 2wd Slash. I am just learning how to drive and have not tried racing yet. I am from Western Mi and go to Proving grounds. Hello to everyone.
John


----------



## bearmans

To me a speed control that boosts timing takes that car into mod.


----------



## RCNUTT73

*New Member*

Hi everyone, I'm new to the sport, I race a slash 4x4. Just had my first race at proving ground. Very good place to race. I plan on being there every other Wed. I would race more but I'm Married. enough said!


----------



## cookbook202

I'm new to this site.. My son has a new rc10t 1/10 scale buggy.. The new speed controller has 3 wires ( blue, yellow, orange ). There are only 2 tabs on the cobalt moter he bought.. I know 2 wires go to one terminal, but I don't know which ones they are.. Any help.. Thanks JIM


----------



## N8!

*newb SC racer*

just got here, recently started racing SC trucks.
was into rc in middle school, fell out just as rc10 was coming out, now im back
here in ft wayne IN
currently working on a track with my brother inlaw will post some pics soon:wave:


----------



## Muddytrux

Hey new to ur Forum i Live in san diego ca i was told about this place from another friend so ive come to check it out


----------



## Sir Trugg Alot

*Racworld hobbies*

We are a new hobby shop but built for racers by racers. We basically just wanna do what we love to do all the time so here we are! The idea behind RaceWorld is a race everything place. We eventually wanna have everything and more so its all right there at your finger tips if you wanna race it. From rentals to sales. Hope to see you all here sometime.


----------



## madmikeyyyyy

Hi all ,I have been in and out of the hobby all my life ,just started agin I have A rustler VXL,stampede,and A nitro sport built to the HILT.anyone around MAYVILLE NY ? I am in the process of building A track here in Mayville NY It is runnable always and I am always improving it any one with ideas for my track come check it out .


----------



## automizzi

Hello everyone, my name is Mike and live in Atlanta, GA. 
Been running RC electric cars now for 30 years. Have Tamiya M03 mini, Wild willy, Vortex and Caldera 10E Redcats, and some on road 1/18th stuff.....RC18R, Duratrax vendetta TC, and BRP 1/18th.
Always working on something new. Would go crazy without RC cars.


----------



## madmikeyyyyy

How do you like your REDCAT 's,I have heard good and bad unfourtonatly more bad than good but the price is rite.Thinking about trying one.


----------



## tf39racer

HI, Tom from Buffalo been racing short course trucks for past year and looking to get back into oval racing again (raced carpet 15yrs ago) wondering what to look for on a small outdoor oval


----------



## wallyworld

N8! said:


> just got here, recently started racing SC trucks.
> was into rc in middle school, fell out just as rc10 was coming out, now im back
> here in ft wayne IN
> currently working on a track with my brother inlaw will post some pics soon:wave:


 Welcome back to Fort Wayne and RC racing N8. We'll look forward to meeting you and having fun with the hobby together. Dale.


----------



## cyanide

Hi, I'n Marc, from New Zealand.

I currently race 1/10th electric at a local club, and bash the 2x4 Slash anywhere I can. Also got keen eye on 1/5th gas (but not there yet).


----------



## slashking119

hi i am new in the rc racing and i was wondering if anyone heard about the new hobby shop in oden


----------



## racingfreak03

*1st time on hobby talk*

im an avid rcer i like to race off road dirt i have a slash 4x4x platinum and stock 2 wheel slash love em to deth great trucks i also have alot of other rc cars i just built a tank that is fully fuctionall it is great


----------



## jaw254

Hello everyone, my name is James and I live in waco, TX. I have two slash's one stock that I race in bellmead, and a Brushless with MMP esc, Velineon 3500kv motor that I run stamped wheels and lots of up grades. I also have a mini heli. a Blade mCX2, I'm looking for a 1/5 HPI 5b or 5t that I want to convert to elec. I have only been into rc for 7 mths so I am still learning, but am already addicted... At least its a good addiction.


----------



## langxr400r

*hey there*

hello,

Dave here from Nashville, TN. Currently racing stock Slash, Slash 4x4, and RC8 with electric conversion. Been racing for about 1.5 years, mostly on a small, tight indoor track called, Thunder RC Raceway.

Enough about me... we'll see ya around.


----------



## captbos

thanks glad i found this site .


----------



## captbos

I run an SC10 , crc gen-xl stock class, and a stock slash


----------



## slidersponser

Hi, I,m looking for dirt tracks in upstate S.C.


----------



## IJohansen

*RC Electric Scale Model Boating*

New member here. Heavily involved in RC electric scale model boating. Hope we can get discussion going in that area. Anybody with electric scale boating issues??


----------



## Ms.Anthrope

*Kim from California*

Hi. I recently moved from a small house and yard to just over 3 acres. Now I am getting a crash course in small engine repair! My dad was a mechanic so I ma not afraid of the oily bits but some things have me stumped. I look forward to your suggestions!


----------



## edgeracer87

*new to hobby talk, and r/c world*

Hey guys new to the r/c world sort of. I race karts, and bought a 1/8 scale nitro r/c ramminator truck about 1 1/2 years ago. Very cool truck to play with, plus the hop ups you can get for it are awesome. Racing karts though is a ton more fun. Hope to meet some new and interesting people on here. Thanks


----------



## Oddman102

Hi, my name's Jordan and I'm near Buffalo, NY...

Been in the hobby for a couple years now, and have been moving through various areas like Vintage, Short Course, and Crawlers.

I've enjoyed RC for many years, but never enjoyed it as much as I did the day I got my first nitro touring car, an HPI RS4 3 Evo. Bartered it off a co-worker, and man... it was junk when I got it. Took me a good 4 months to find and replace all I needed to make it run again, then I found out just how fast these can move.

Long story short, I spent another few months running a conversion on that RS4 to make it into an RS4 MT... Although, mine was half way between the MT1 and the MT2. Ran a TRX 2.5r, and the thing was a -blast- to drive in my neighborhood.

Currently, I have a Stock Slash, a Brushless 10.5 Slash, and a scale crawler. I have another scaler in the planning stages, and am hunting to get back into a touring car...

hehe... Sorry for rambling xD


----------



## madmikeyyyyy

Hi Jordan
Where near buffalo? I'm about 10 miles from Jamestown NY Chautauqua NY [Chautauqua Lake] I have a small track in my yard always looking for new people to come race and bash.


----------



## juicer44

*New to Sport*

I am new to the sport and looking forward to gettin it deep. Would like to race out of the medina raceway in ohio. Was wondering if anyone racing in medina will be getting on that new associated sc8e when it comes out so there will be a new class to race in. Any feed back?


----------



## huntman01

Hey everyone! I am a track manager at two seperate tracks in southern Indiana and look to advratize them on here!


----------



## chromehorndrive

*hello all*

hello ppl new here hope to check in regular now that i have heard of you


----------



## chromehorndrive

what are the locations of your tracks


----------



## jrs46

Hi
Just getting started in RC 
jrs46


----------



## DirtyWord

:wave:

Cameron from Dirty Word R/C here. I make the quick change front axles for the t4, gt2, and x60. 

See ya around...:thumbsup:


----------



## focusguy55

im ryan im just gonna try to get started in the rc cars or trucks again im thinking about racing at classic rc raceway in ohio.


----------



## rcovalracer2010

Hi my name is Christopher I'm from Oklahoma,I been racing R/C Cars on dirt oval for about a year now. I came across this forum & signed up.So far i like it very well. I'll probably be visiting this site quite often as this hobby grows more & more everyday.


----------



## jodyzlotucha

*rollout*

hi every one


----------



## jodyzlotucha

hey guys im looking for a rollout calculator can any one


----------



## Stewie

Hello,

I'm new here. I just started racing this year but, I've been in the hobby for 3 years now.


----------



## Marty Smith

*My RC Collection*

Hi everyone!
I'm new here and just trying to find my way around this page. It's all new to me. Anyway, I've uploaded some pics of my RC collection. Thought youmight want to see what my interest is. So far I've only collected and built electric RC cars and trucks. I built all my 1/10 Nastrucks but one. That's the number 19. It came from Hobbytron. I want to get sterted in gas or nitro RC's next. I may need some helphere from youguys with the experience on that. I've got no places close by to race here in Liberty. So, I'll probably put in some tracks here on my property in the near future. I have 3/4 acre of land in back of my house. Right now I race on an old Walmart parking lot. Let me know what you think about my collection.
Marty


----------



## crazycooter37

*New to Hobby Talk*

Hello all,

I have been into RC car building and bashing for around 16 years or so. I currently own Nitro evader bx, Evader bx, Traxxas Bandit, Tamiya Sand Scorcher and Tamiya F-150 pickup. I am interested in racing some in the near future at a local dirt track instead of just bashing. My latest project is getting my Evader bx ready to hit the local dirt track. I would appreciate any advice as far as hop-ups or techniques to make my electric Evader bx more competitive. I have only cleaned it all up remounted the electronics and refilled shocks with new oil and got new tires glued up last night as it's been sitting around for a couple of years. Thanks, and glad to be a part of Hobby Talk.


----------



## crazy kev

Hi I'm a new member and like to say hi to every one.


----------



## FERD

*newbie to hobby talk*

:wave::wave:Hi my name is fred , ive been in rc for approx. 10years and have been racing dirt oval with t4 and mod. rc10t . the tracks i race are at ******* rc in fulton n.y. and wizards raceway in oswego n.y. (scriba).always having fun racing with the guys. 
 nicknames

frederico

rocketfoot


----------



## Mykal73

Just another new member saying hi.


----------



## bencason

I raced pan cars on carpet oval back in the late 1980's. I have recently gotten back into RC racing and wanted to get back up to speed on oval racing. So, hello from a new member.


----------



## professior

*HI i'M NEW AND I AM NOT NEW TO R/C HOBBY*

I USED TO RACE AT MAIN HOBBIES IN LAFAYETTE INDIANA 20 YEARS AGO
I RACED RC10L'S IN THE STOCK CLASS PAN CARS.I ALSO USE TO RACE IN WALTON WERE I LIVED. i JUST GOT RID OF A 20'X8' HO SCALE TRAIN BECAUSE OF THE LACK OF SPACE. MY STEP SON IS THE ONE WHO HAS GOT ME BACK INTO R/C RACING. i HAVE A LOSI STRIKE AND I JUST REBUILT AN ASSOCIATED RC10T3. I AM LOOKING TO GET BACK INTO CARPET RACING WITH EATHER AN
ASSOCIATED 1/10 SCALE PAN CAR, OR AN ASSOCIATED TC5 CAN ANYONE GIVE ME SOME ADVICE?
PROFESSIOR
ROBERT WILSON 
2204 BECK LANE
LAFAYETTE INDIANA
1-765-838-3105


----------



## house420

yo 17.5 i need setup help !!!


----------



## catman

howdy from TEXAS


----------



## 66 fastback

Hi everyone new to the form


----------



## cabelair

New to this forum, but have been in most forms of RC for many years. Currently my home track is CHECKERED FLAG RACEWAY, Kansas City, Kansas, near near the Kansas Speedway. Good family atmosphere, good close racing. Track has own web site. Our big oval year is a week from this weekend. Friday pit selection and practice, Saturday 2 rds qualifiers, Sunday mains and awards. Good racing to all.


----------



## Toolmahn

*Oval R/c Racing*

iS THERE ANY TO BE FOUND?

Hello all


----------



## Tbran

*tbran*

Im new to rc cars, but ive been looking for a rc10l4. anyone have one for sale .


----------



## jomulk56

Hi everyone new to the forum. Slash 2wd and 1/18 Losi mini DLM


----------



## Miller_time

Hey everyone  

Been into RC racing on and off since the mid 80s.. so yeah I'm an oldie  

Do mostly offroad now, 1/8 electric and some CORR racing.. but I'm into just about anything RC.


----------



## prettyboy

Thanks


----------



## Tkirk54

*Hey Guys*

Im an offroad guy who is looking to get into onroad . If u guys have anything onroad for scale such as a tc3 or tc5 pm me, for now Ill browse around and check everything out


----------



## J Man 543

Im new to this im in Gobles,MI and im looking to buy a 1/10 short track buggy


----------



## J Man 543

hey im new to and im looking to buy a 1/10 short track buggy but it has to be electric


----------



## sodapop73

hello out there in hobbytalk land


----------



## joeski2993

*finaly have internet*

would like to say hi so hi


----------



## gumby118

*Hello to forum!!*

HI! I am new to this forum, I look forward to participating. Currently working on two Francis Smith tug boats, one for my new nephew,and one for myself, also helping a friend with a robot, and another friend with an airplane...might take awhile to finish my nephew's tug, but that is ok, he is only four months old.
You all have a good day!

John


----------



## psychoracing

*cars*

whats up im new and ive been runing 1/8 cars and looking to get a qsac car ... thanks


----------



## sluggersdirtrac

Hi everbody my name is Mark I am a co-owner of Sluggers. we are located in Mansfield Ohio and have just completed one of our two dirt tracks. This weekend Aug. 21st. will be our first event. We will start with our first R/C swap meet and free test and tune on our short coures track. Interested parties will have a discussion on forming a club, hash out rules and form classes. As a track we will have open races two or three times a week. We have a very nice facility with an on site hobby shop, good restrooms, good food and things for the kids like batting cages, arcade and mini golf. we will hope for a good turnout, every one has a great time and picks bargan at the swapmeet. We are still in need of venders for the swapmeet you may contact us at 419-589-2424. Thanks Mark


----------



## larry atherton

i'm new here and wichita kansas and i'm got a sportwerks mayham and i'm looking in to tuning it in to a late model any ideals. thanks


----------



## lrassler

*Howdy*

Howdy,
New to the site, not new to RC. Have been out of the game for a while and am looking to get back in. Mainly interested in dirt oval and bashing. Thanks much!


----------



## Shaguardriver

Hello All,

New to the Hobby, I bought a car (Evader EXT) for my 9 yr old and I have driven it about 20 feet so far  My son has already blown through one motor and is having fun. My role so far is working the Pits. What a blast I see getting one for me next:wave:


----------



## 28kart

Hi Guys. I've been out of RC for about 15 years. Going to get back to carpet oval racing this fall in the Grand Rapids area. I'm sure my 10L wide chassis car probably won't be competitive. Don't have any brushless or lipo stuff. Anybody have any suggestions as to which car to purchase and also motor and battery? I was at the track in GR last winter to watch and got the bug again. Want to run the faster class, Super Stock? Thanks, Neal


----------



## hondasaurusrex

Hey guys n gals, name's Josh. Im from extreme south central michigan, near hillsdale. Just got into rc trucks a few months ago and im addicted. So far I have a Robitronic Stinger that i've modded, a Losi Strike SCT that i plan to race, and an ooooold Traxxas Nitro Sport .15 that im trying to get running. Looking forward to picking all of your brains for info that i should probably already know. Very interested in finding a local track, or good dirt spots/bmx tracks to play on.


----------



## Jay61

*Getting Back Into It*

Building my 1st car since 2004; been away awhile since track I ran closed down. Had been doing SK; switching to 1/18 BRP oval - seems most reasonable way to get back into the left turns.


----------



## clintb

Hey there folks

im a modeler from south africa who has a big interest in rc sprint cars.
i currently have 2 vintage 1/4 scale beauties and look forward to adding a 1/8 scale
moody or similar in the future. you have a fantastic country as far as rc goes. glad to be on this forum


----------



## bigfred819

been in the hobby for about four years but new to the forums, all we have in my area(wichita, kansas) is off road and oval so i will be doing both of those this winter


----------



## prostocker05

*nubie on this site!!*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


i have a few rc trucks for sale 1-a 10 tank old duratrax raze with a .27 big blocl-mint-also a losi xxxt matt francis edition roller no radio or reciever, could throw in a esc and brushed motor. also a few other items for sale as well please email me for pricing..


----------



## Thedirtysailor

Nuther noob to the site saying hello. :wave:


----------



## joshatapp

Hello, i'm new to short course racing and just wanting to check this site out.


----------



## lwkoss

Just got back into the sport, kind of a newbie again


----------



## kenworth1

hi im hot-rod and i 2 am a race-aholic!!


----------



## ooapieceacandy

*introduction*

Hi
Just joined this site today. I live in southern Ontario, Canada. Started racing r/c cars in the late 80's with my boys. Went from 2wd off-road to 1/12th carpet for a few years. Now getting back into the r/c scene, have 1/10th off-road, 1/18th off-road and we also race miniZ's on a 12' x 16' road course using 2' lanes in my rec room.
We also built an off-road course in a friends back yard that is 35' x 28' using 3' lanes. We run brushless 1/18th Vendetta ST's and buggys along with our stock class 1/18th RC18T's.
This is a great hobby, now that we have a Trackmate lap timing set-up, we can now see who is the man of the day in hundredths of a second. It is used on our off-road and on our on-road set-up.
The hobby has certainly changed over the years. I started with 1200ma ni-cad and an am radio, and have evolved into brushless, li-po set-ups with a 2.4ghz radio. The vehicles are faster, run longer and even are cheaper to buy. Things are better for everyone in the hobby.
Now, I am 60 and my boys are in their late 30's and we still have a great time racing and bashing. I have met many outstanding people through r/c. This fact will never change, good times can be had by all...
regards
ooapieceacandy


----------



## RC MACHINE

Hey Everyone. Just wanted to say hello. I've been passionate about vehicles for years. Everything from cool cars to monster trucks both in toys, RC, and the real vehicles. I really enjoy your site and learning more about the hobby of vehicles in all scales. Thanks.


----------



## todd brown

*hello*

my name is todd brown racing 8 years and now racing offroad at the ohio rc factory if you haven't made it there yet and you run electric we're have a big electric race there this saturday aug 28th top 3 get entry into the crcrc january races in january 2011 if you got time stop in and try to get one of them entries.we just did a track change to. theohiorcfactory.com


----------



## footer51

*New member*

Hi I'm John,

My brothers and I were into all sorts of RC when we where growing up (including HUGE sailplanes). Getting some interest in RC back to give me something to do. I live in Lafayette, IN. When I first moved here in the 70's there were a few shops covering the range - now they seem hard to find.

See ya all


----------



## trx1

well, hello all. :wave: had to make a new account. sucks but thats life.


----------



## a01butal

*New Member Intro*

Hi :wave: this is my first post and I'm an old R/C'er that loves the old vintage cars especially 1/8 on-road cars from the 1960's to 80's. I have several Associated cars including many RC10's, an RC300BD, 3 RC500's, a Delta CK800 and a really old Dynamic Porsche 917 also have some Losi JRX-2's and a couple of Yokomo's (834B and a 870C). Maybe I will find some new contacts in my quest to rtestore and rehabilitate the great old cars. You have a great site here. :thumbsup:


----------



## tod ms

hope to learn some new stuff. make new friends anyone want to buy two traxxas slashes one stock the other mod with ton of parts? shoot me a reply for more details


----------



## Sir

Hope to meet new friends and learn more about our growing sport


----------



## Crawfish King

My name is George and I have been watching the races at the Rendon track (DFW) and have found the racing very competitive and everyone very friendly. I have 2 Edelbrock - Delara sprint cars that I've had since 1989.


----------



## blownova65

*hello*

new to the site just saying hi


----------



## Randaddy

Hey everyone! New member checking in, looks like a great forum!


----------



## mac126

*new to sightlokking for oval chassis for sale*

im a soldier in army at fort knox also looking for near by oval tracks to travlel and race at willing to drive a few hours if need be


----------



## jmartin1536

Hi all name is jessy have been in the rc world for awile my friend pointed me to this site I'm loven it anywho was into 1/10 looking to get into 1/18th any advise would be great looking at getting the new associated rc18t2/b2 factory team kit any tid bits I should know before making purchase


----------



## raceman06

*1/4 scale rc snowmobile*

i have a skidoo rc sled, with a zenoa engine a big machine, looking for more info on it,


----------



## Towguy9

Getting back into the hobby, looking to oval race again, need everything.


----------



## cardhound

*hello*

hello hobby talkers


----------



## FASTTRAXNW

Hi Everyone,

Its great to join another forum site devoted to RC etc. Look forward to chatting with everyone. 

Joe


----------



## hojinkai

names steve think i was on here once before just checkin thins out.


----------



## fat mack

hello everyone im new here and hope u all let me stay lol


----------



## Al_Wheelin

*Mostly Traxxa Guy*

*Certainly looks like a great forum to get some answers for RC issues and share some cool stuff, thanks.*


----------



## CANTSEA

*New Life*

HI EVERYONE,

NEW LIFE MEMBER , THIS IS THE GREATEST THING NEXT TO PEPSI!

MY WIFE DOESNT KNOW ME ANYMORE-SHE SAID THAT 26 YEARS AGO WHEN I STARTED RCING WITH JR AND BRIAN LANGRAPH AS WELL AS CHUCK KIMBROUGH THE GOD FATHER OF RC.GOD BLES HIM,.

IM STILL TRYING TO FIGURE THIS FORUM OUT AS FAR AS EXPANDING THE DOWNLOAD OF PICS AND ZIPPING FILES TO PUT ON HERE?

ANYWAYS THIS IS A WONDERFUL FORUM WITH GREAT PEOPLE THANKS HANKSTER AND ALL THE STAFF.:thumbsup:

BILL YELTON
7EVEN-BODIES::freak:
"ITS ONE SHELL OF A RIDE"


----------



## jrk57

Just getting started back up in to rc cars. Hello all


----------



## yooper.rc

hey hank this is an old racer that found another good forum for chat and info, rc is alive and well in U.P great to have found you guy's


----------



## Kybuckeye

*Brand new*

Brand new to the hobby at 30. Just bought my first legends car


----------



## koop36

*wanted amb rc system or decoader*

would like 2 buy amb scoring system or decoader 618 889 4418 any leads appreciated


----------



## geitz2003

*BRL rules*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hi I live in marion IA, like to know where I can get a copy of BRL rules for 2010 /2011.My name is Scott,me and my son Max raced at storm and had a blast thanks to all the guy there,now we are going to race in Vinton and maybe 1 or 2 other brl races that are close.Thanks Scott:wave:


----------



## geitz2003

Like to know where i can get a copy of the brl rules Thanks Scott


----------



## Zach

Sounds good!! can't wait to learn more on RC cars


----------



## SC10RACER44

I am new to r/c racing and have a SC10 a X-Ray t2, and a losi mini slider.
:wave:


----------



## JDUBS

hello everyone


----------



## slayer

*new*

love to see all the new things in rc i'm from the old school like to read all new idea out there glad to be with all you guys & gals :wave:




im in scale rock crawler & sc raceing


----------



## grave

hi all have a regcat 1/8 rockgrawler am 63 and palized on rightside in wheelchair but learn to ruh it sonlaws has 1/1 mudrunner and a real fast one and grandson geys with us and plays because of my moblity problem and my spelling also not good on conputer but i work thing out with soninlaw help bud don't get out to much looking for south west michigan contack with same instre i'mput a gravediger body on truck been looking for hraders to put on it have a blower glad to meet poeple with same intrest took me al moning to get here ang post so may not figure out how to ansner you so be paintion wit me while i learn please


----------



## grave

j-rock said:


> Hi yall my name is Jesse and I live near Nevada City California my passion is 4x4ing allthough this is not in my budget right now (family first). We get out as frequently as possable. We have collected several truck loads of rocks and built a large rock course in my yard and a I am still adding more rocks too it its B I T C H I O N I will post pics when I figure out how.Although r.c. rock crawling has mildely quenched my thirst for the real thing it has opened up a whole new avenue for the sport I love and am very good at.Anyone who lives close to me is welcomed to come and try my course.Also if anyone who reads this has rock crawlers or parts to get rid of let me know I need an upgrade and I am going to build one from scratch remember funds are low so lets talk.Come and try my rock course.Thanks J-rock.


jrock you sound cool i'm in mich. wish i was closer your course and you got my intrest i just joined here have a 1/8 rockslide


----------



## grave

way2crazy4u said:


> Hello all i guess you younger people out there would call me a old fart :freak: i used to race alot back in 96-98 then got out of it because alot of the local tracks were closing. im so glad too see more off road come back. i love running 1:8 scale gas way too much fun.. i do have a couple of questions though. is it too late to get into the champ race? i missed the first one. second is i would like to sponsor also is there a number i can call? well enough talking everyone have a great day ..


waytocraze is that south of gr mich if so that is were i'm at ?


----------



## grave

slayer where in mich i'm southwest of grant rapids and have a 1/8 rockcrawler


----------



## wstuarttn

Hey guys I am new to Hobby Talk, I was wondering if someone out there has a 2010 Camaro convertible electric or knows of how I can get one? My son just bought a new 2010 camaor, orange with white stripes and I would love to give him this as a gift.

Thanks!


----------



## taxed2dth

Terre Haute eh? We have a great track here in indy. If youre ever up this way you should check it out.


----------



## rc8n21bf

My name is David Parker. I race an rc8 powered by a powerhouse rc novarossi n21bf.


----------



## BIG MUSKY

*new*

Hello, My name is David. I live in St Augustine,Fl. 1 year into RC trucks.


----------



## cullen1607

New to RC racing. Trying to get started in 1/10th touring car racing. Stuff looks amazing can't wait to get my first car ready and hit the track


----------



## 802YoungRc

hey guys just dropping a hey to everyone.. hahah


----------



## traderman74

*Just need to say hi*

My name is Scott and live in vale n.c. and have a track. I have 1/8 hyper7 hpi blitzs rockcrawler and pan car. I like to buy and sell all kinds of stuff so let me know what you have or what you need i may have it . :wave: thanks


----------



## jgixxer

hello there im new to RC an i was just wondering wat would be a good car or truck to start out with.


----------



## xmod57

Been in RC for nearly 30 years. Model Boats, Planes and Cars. Looking at getting back into RC Cars..


----------



## dfreshrc

*hello*

Been running RC trucks for 4 years now
Edicted to brushless conversions


Middleboro MA USA


----------



## mandmdavis1

hi all..it's great to join the forum with you guy's . i am the builder of the Q9..Q6. sprinter
s. and would like talk about sprint's ........Mark


----------



## MAGEE

Hi I Have A Hobby Shop BUDDYBOYS TOYS TRAINS In South New Berlin Ny. We Have A Clay Oval Track Outside And A Indoor Carpet Track Short Course, Road Course, Oval.
We Want To Start A Vintge Trans Am Class


----------



## grave

a 1/8 rockslid by reacat raceing is nice if your going to get into rock crowling but have nothing to say but for mysonlaws texxers e dose 70 and is well guarinteed the have gave him two free elc. enginse its a twinand have replaced controle once and he bought it use they fixed just because it is a texxars e


----------



## grave

hi mike i'm south of gr just off 37 welcome and i,m just geting to rock crawling


----------



## grave

*candy*

:dude::dude:


jgixxer said:


> hello there im new to RC an i was just wondering wat would be a good car or truck to start out with.


welcome candy hope you have fun i just started and have a 1:8 rockslide but can't do anything but praze soninlaws trexxas e me soninlaw ang grandson all have trucks from my slow crawler to grandson trexxas that dose 70:freak:

:dude::wave::wave:


----------



## grave

hi john i' grave new to rock cralweing got a 1:8 rockslid in south east grand raoids mich.


----------



## res3567

Hey Ya'll!


----------



## grave

were in mi. i'm in grand raptds area i'm 63 and new to rockcrawlin with a 1:8 th rock slid parlized on right side left overs of strock but the rock slid works good in yeard and it's been down for year geting a new body have hard time finding take v6 or 8 headers for it


----------



## Jordanator

Well I am here to learn more about what I am able to accomplish with what I have, ask questions, and read what others have done.


----------



## grave

wher in mich. i'm near grand rapids cliff


----------



## herbie97

Just wanted to say hello. Im new to hobbytalk but been raceing for about 8 years. I live in nc and race at rosewood in goldsboro nc. I love oval raceing and cant wait till the season starts.


----------



## Ragic

Hey first time to this site.


----------



## directvmandan

Hey I'm new here and just wanted to say hey to all fellow rc'ers out there. I run a modified traxxas slash 2wd w/ velium brushless. Venom alum. Wheels with proline switch tires. The only thng left I have to get is a 2.4 ghz radio. I'm not sure what kind yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## grave

candy don't know how i keep getting trying to reply to haed driver and tell him son ant grand son have traxxs's one e and one m both love yhem sons is used and keep buehing up batterys but traxxs but in a hew trold control and then sent him two new engines just because it's a traxxs great serves i run 1/8rockslid by redcat


----------



## Billium

*new to site*

Hello,
My Name is Bill. Just bought a 1/4 scale Raco sprint so now i'm looking for setup tip's & info.. I've been into Rc for years and this caught my eye any help will be usefull. Thanks Bill:thumbsup:


----------



## WallyB

*1st post*

I want to say HI to everyone!!!


----------



## Todd 26

*hey*

hello


----------



## KiDD3

Hello all...


----------



## Breeze0629

Hello All 
This is my first time posting I will be back soon


----------



## brown

*rc plane's*

new member,just want say hi.


----------



## Busterbill

new to the n east part of the country looking forward to doing some offroad racing and maybe some carpet if i can find a consistant 1/12 onroad program:thumbsup:


----------



## hugofly

I live in Northern New Jersey. I have a Tamiya M05, Slash 4x4, Mini T and an e-Savage.


----------



## chefshooter

*New to RC*

Hey everyone I am getting into RC racing. I live in York PA and will be racing dirt oval sprint and short course truck. Anyone have locations to try out. I have all weekends off so thats not a problem. Also anyone know of a used Nitro sprint for sale RTR which will not kill my bank account. look forward to hearing from fellow racers.


----------



## 24hacker

*hello*

:wave:


hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## jazn

*hello*

hello everyone


----------



## grave

hi all grave here glad to see you still looking for a set of 1:8 headers


----------



## Driveallweek

*Hi*

Hi to all R.C racer


----------



## frankart

hello!!


----------



## edward 2

hello . new to this site.
i race at oakhillrcspeedway.com near waterford pa.
they have very nice tracks. 
i race in mod corr with my sc10. 
which matchs the color of my wheel chair.


----------



## LetsGo

I enjoy RC Slash,Truck, and Buggy Racing and look forward to being apart of Hobbie Talk. Thank You


----------



## mrdano#1

*newbie*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


hello there. my name is dan and i live in vancouver, washington. i have been into RCs for some years and enjoyed every minute. i have owned trazzas mostly and now enjoy my Savage 21. i have just purchased a K&B boat that needs an engine. it has no piton or sleeve. i need to find one fast so i amy get it going for next summer. if anyone can help i would greatly appriciate it....thaNX


----------



## flytandem

*remote damper control*

Hi, 
My first post here. Hello!

I have a project that I think may be accomplished by RC technology. In my cabin in Big Bear CA I heat by means of a fireplace insert. It is controlled by means of a damper that is a horizontal sliding bar that moves a range of about 3" with a static friction of about 34 ounces of force across the full length of the movement. It takes constant adjustment to keep the wood burning at the proper rate. I must get up walk across the 20' room and readjust it many times per hour. I'm not really lazy but... why not... a servo built into a little 10" tall wooden woodsman that looks like he's sawing wood as his arm moves forward and back by means of a servo at the shoulder... just turn on a transmitter and do the damper adjustments remotely.

I have done a short research and saw a Futaba s3306 that has a 25 Kg.cm torque which should be about a 3.5 Kg force if at a moment arm of 7 cm. This should be 3.5 times what's needed to move the bar.

My question is.... well, I have no idea what else I need. Are there single channel transmitters? Receivers? The woodsman (servo) should be powered by a 6v power supply I guess which I would also need to get. I'd appreciate any advice out there on what to buy to build my fireplace lazyboy controller.

thanks
rob


----------



## pooky7774

*just saying hi*

just regestered looking forward to exploring the site and meeting some decent r/c friends


----------



## grave

brand me also i have a 1:8 rockslid son inlaw and grandsow both run traxx one truck 4x4 the other a carall elec. i'm in mich, and you sir?.


----------



## grave

bodybagin hi i'm in mich also grang rapid's are have a 1:8 rocksilde and you?


----------



## gotopinion

*new site user*

Hello all, I am new to the site but I have been a back yard basher for many years. Currently i am down to just a losi mini rock crawler but after seeing a race in ft. smith this past weekend I am looking at buying a losi 1/10 electric slider.


----------



## kart14

Hello.


----------



## grave

sounds like me and my eockslib 1:8 would love your yard


----------



## grave

hi roman grave here i have a 1:8 rockslide and love an old man parlised on right side but son law take me out side some timesand ewe give daugher's rock gardens ill


----------



## grave

hi krith grave here were is martin i'm in grand raped area now and spet most my life in flint detroit arer though i'd traveled enough to now all mich. parlisos forced me here with daughter in wheelchair


----------



## grave

speed anything to fit a 1:8 rockslid exspaily looh for fake set of header to but on a gravidigger body i'm building for it it is elrc. so header can be fake as long as they can be made to look like they are comming of a 8 cyleneder


----------



## grave

hi ed grave here in grand rapids area but grew up in flint and dispached their buses for 37 year moved here after a strock parlised me make me reteir and wheelchair forced me to move in wifh daugher so where in south west mich.?


----------



## grave

owe all soilders life and fredom for without them we would have none


----------



## grave

hi alien nice to meet you grave here looking for older stly traxx e max for son he will not paint one i seen some 80's chev and a 50 chev even som old ford but clear bodys so far he likes grena llee best but looking for truck cause he has a 4x4 likes top kick


----------



## grave

twoslash hi grave here i to live in grand rapiids are south west have a 1:8 rockslid parlize on rt side but son get me out as often as boseable but been apart for a year looking for headers for new gravedigger body rockslide is elec. so just need yhem to glue on or go throw body


----------



## grave

slowpoe grave here think you love rockcrawling i have a 1:8 rockslide


----------



## grave

rchobbygirl my pleser excuse my speeling 63 and never could learn to spell


----------



## grave

hi losilover i'm in east mich sw of grand rapids but grew up and spent 37 years in flint despatcheing bus had a strock parlized on right do to strock so in wheelchair so had to retire and move over here with daughter flew planse for a wnile but hard one handed cars easyer


----------



## grave

lazer where i'm south west of grand rapids but grew up in flint an dispached their city bus for 37 yeare before a parlizing strof but me in wheelchair and over here with daughter


----------



## grave

hi i have a rockslid 1:9 i love it


----------



## grave

ovelnut hes in kalmasue i'm in south west of gran raipds are but grew up in flint and dispached city bus thery for 37 years


----------



## grave

joe hi grave here south west of gr


----------



## grave

tommy wee i'm near gp and grew up in flint dispaching there fp 37 years busses


----------



## grave

jhonny mildland taxs or mich. i'm in grand rapids mich. area but grew up in flint and spend 37 years there dispatching city bus but traveled alot in rest of state and once ran a fruit market in grayling at about 17 or 18 thats along time ago i'm now 63 and retired


----------



## grave

is that mich. my family origenated up their


----------



## kocharng

*New Guy*

Hello New to Hobby Talk. I live in North eastern CT but currently I am deployed by the Army. Let me just say it is very sandy and hot here. Did alittle with RC cars many years ago. A few guys made a track here so I bought a Slash 4x4. Interested in Bashing and maybe racing some when I return to CT. Looking to learn and keep busy with site.


----------



## grave

hi bashslahs grave here in grand rapids area but grew up in flint dispatached city buses their for 37 year retired over here with daughter


----------



## grave

:dude:hi bashslahs grave here in grand rapids area but grew up in flint dispatached city buses their for 37 year retired over here with daughter :thumbsup:


----------



## grave

helo michigan fan grave here live in grand rapidps area south west of there i'm a stste fan


----------



## grave

i don grew up in flint and dispached city buses for 37 year then hag to retire and move over here with daughter because of strok


----------



## grave

greenman thats near detroit is not i'm orgenaly from flint in grand rapids now


----------



## grave

tramshal i a'm one handed ant i found that a pistal grip works fine if you but a screw inti turn knob so you can run it with thumb


----------



## grave

zack nice car hi grave


----------



## grave

florst wher in mich i'm southwest of g.r but grew up in flint dispached city bus there for37 years and traveled state a lot in lemo or on cycle


----------



## grave

florst foget to yell you running a rockslid 1:8 size


----------



## grave

forst i see owoso sorry about mu spelling


----------



## grave

*mgstand*

hi where in mich. i'm southwest of grand rap:dudeids :dude:


----------



## grave

rick i'm just se of gr smurf did yuo see this


----------



## racindriver1

:wave: Hi everybody. this is my second season of racing at J.A.M.'s, but maybe my 6th season of watching. I race with my dad, little brother, step-mom, little sister, and two other brother's.


----------



## grave

hi all ?about tires my rockslid has 2.2 tires on it but are all rims for them the same want to get dress rems instead of stock ones but don't kno what fits it also got header problem fix made them this week end start painting blower for hood but had stop to get finer bursh and red paint also put some decalse on but have more after bloer glud to hood


----------



## FOXY923

*Oval*

Hi all. New to the site. I'll be searching for some oval setups tips. I'll post soon for specific setup ideas.


----------



## Angry Hobo

*Just getting into it*

Hi all. Just started looking around... Looks like a good way to spend the cold months..


----------



## CarpetFuzz

Hello all. I've been into RC since I sold my highschool hotrod (1973 Dodge Challenger) and bought a family car. Had to have something fun.

Raced a little dirt oval in college in KC. Lately race 1/18th scale on a foam oval in Webster City, IA.

HobbyTalk looks like a great forum to hang out in.


----------



## CarpetFuzz

Foget to mention that I'm into electric RC airplanes too and like to take aerial photos.


----------



## grave

do new post go to botom or what? everyone can't be read all 59 pages ea day looking for new post i'm trying to find them every morning


----------



## Fry Daddy

*hey*

just wanted to say hey


----------



## k.o.hobby

*Help! (Please)*

I have several different things that I believe relate to Radio control vehicles! I am not quite sure. and was wondering if people are still using some of the parts I have and what prices they usually go for?

I have several new never been opened Tempest Hyperfet III MAX's

Never been opened Hobbico Command CS-17 Super-Torque Metal-Geared BB Servo

Several Futaba Skysport 6 Digital Proportional R/C System's

and several Futaba 8 Channel Radio Control System 8U Computer Radio Super Digital Proportional R/C System's

So if any one could tell me what they are and what I could do with them, like if they are sell-able or not that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## hntrtndy

*RC Pulling*

Hello I have never been here before but i hope maybe on of you can help me with a pulling chassis


----------



## grave

mustang maybe you can help me i have a 1:8 rockslid and a 1:10 tmaxx i'm looking for larger and dresser rims and tires for both but can't find spindal sizes on truck or wheels to know for sure what will fit on them.


----------



## grave

body were is jonesville i'm southeast of grand rapids


----------



## grave

hankster did you get msg. about wheels grave


----------



## grave

can anyone help with 1:8 rockslid dress and larger wheel also a tmaxas


----------



## grave

slash were i grew up in flint and dispached their buss for 37 year also drove limo 2 year now most that side of state had a strock and had to south east of grand raoids with daughter cause left me parlized on right side


----------



## grave

rchobygirl hi tried to see pixs but can't but i'm new here so might be me i'm into rock crawling


----------



## grave

hi pontiac i'm in grandrapids area run a 1:8 rockslid supper


----------



## grave

hi tracy and welcome you know were perry is i was born and razed in flint also dispached terir bus for 37 years mta. drove limo in gennesee and swasee county are couple years and belong to abate so got a bretty good idea were you are because of a parlizing sto\rock i'm now in grand rapids are with daughter


----------



## grave

hi fred and welcome i also am in gr try battle front in gr


----------



## magicbri

*Hello all*

Hello everyone, 

I just purchased a portable banked racetrack and six 1/10 scale stock cars. I am completely new to RC cars, so I will be scouring this formum looking to glean information at first and of course I'm willing to share what ever I figure out with the next newbie. 

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## Justdubit

Hi, just got my first nitro RC and the search for parts lead to a thread on the forums. Hoping to learn something along the line. Emmet


----------



## speed king

*short course*

I am new to hobby talk but am big into short course traxxas. I would prefer the rustler we race them in side at our local track wich one would be best to race in side with street tires.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

*RC tanks?*

Anyone doing military RC (tanks) stuff on this site?


----------



## OHrcr

*Getting back into it*

Well, I'm getting back into offroad racing. I had a RC10T3 w/ LRP speed control and running Phantom brushed mod motors and got out of it for a long time. Now, I'm looking at all of these brushless systems w/ LiPo batt's, FM radios... 
I'm so lost and not sure what to buy. I want to get another stadium truck but these 1/10 4wd buggies are spiking my interest also. How do I know what all of these 3s and KV stuff stands for w/ the brushless and lipo products? Thanks so much.


----------



## cornskier3

*welcome aboard*

New member trying to get some information on RC servos. Like the Cirrus CS 80 or equal. Seems near to impossible to find one anywhere. :wave:


----------



## 3Mixter3

Greetings to all at Hobbytalk,
My name is Michael. I am located in South Carolina. I have been a fan, and racer of RC cars for more than 20 years. I have been a guest on Hobbytalk many times, but am now a new member. A special thanks to the good people at The Hobby Connection, for directing me to the forum. 
3Mixter3


----------



## Wyattmn

Hi folks, I am kind of new to forums so please bear with me. I am as the say "Addicted to RC". A recently formed addiction. I am following the IFMAR Championships in Thiland at the moment and was wondering, can anybody tell me the purpose of 'Oiloing the track'??


----------



## rowdy547

i everyone new member here. just getting back into after about 12 years away and man has it changed. i am trying to find all the local tracks near albion/jackson mi or even in the state. offroad or onroad.


----------



## fixit56

*Shinsei toyota mr2*

Hello everyone, i have a couple of rc cars that i picked up while i was working for a thrift store. one is a nice red mr2 g-limited by shinsei, i have the remote as well but no packaging. i have searched but found zilch about this toy. considering the age it is in pretty nice shape, all lights work as well as forward and reverse, turns fine, all decals are there, to me it looks all orig. the remote is missing the back batt cover, i had it at one time and it might still be around, will try to find it. i would like any info or links you might have about it. i had no idea it was rare and almost sold it in a garage sale but decided i liked it so it's hung around. thanks and hope to hear from ya'll.


----------



## Savage4me

Hello, 
I'm Robert from Philadelphia, I'm looking for a Race Track in the City if theirs any? Can someone help me please! I have about (11) nitro/electric vehicles to share with someone who wants to race/wrench on in exchange help me install all the hop-ups I have lying around the work bench...


----------



## photo-pro-123

*Just joined*

Hello everybody,

I just joined and am getting into RC trucks from a 20 year hiatus--a lot has changed!

Joe


----------



## Alain

*Hi*

Hi everyones my name is Alain from canada and i am into 1|5 scale nascar big time


----------



## mark961978

*new*

could someone please hook me up with some one that could help me tune my nitro car, its out of tune and i have 4 gallons of fuel for it, i could sure use some help and would be willing to pay for said help


----------



## Hydronoob

*Hello everyone!*

I'm glad to have found an active site for a change. Looks like I'll be around here for awhile. Been flying aircraft for years and I'm about to dive into nitro boats head first. Oh boy!!


----------



## keithncsu

run a mod slash 2wd and a losi xxxt mf1. looking for used stuff


----------



## fatcalves

New here great site


----------



## fred swain

hi my name is fred live in lakemary fl i have 2 1/4 scale stock cars thank you for the welcoming .


----------



## rcslash8

high everyone ive just gotten into rc racing in my city .i have a 2wd slash truck with a velineon speed control and motor its pretty fast about 45 miles an hour .i just wish everyone the best this year if you are racing.even if your not just have fun.


----------



## rcslash8

how far away do you live or get back to me and maybe i can help you


----------



## paintsplat20

Howdy all, i just want to say 1 tip, rc can get very very very very very expensive, but its all worth it


----------



## k1ller rc

*Another New Guy*

New to this forum, but old to rc!! Kyosho through and through!!


----------



## tnpracing

*hi*

hi, new to forums, just giving it a try.


----------



## jdlisbon

*new guy*

hi all new to nitro rc finaly got one "at 30" well i live in lisbon ohio and looking to race some where thinking about grtting a eletric car also is there any indoor tracks? and what kind would be a decent starter. thanks


----------



## robsextreme

Hi, Just hooking up with HobbyTalk. Trying to get upstate new york racing touring cars. Come see the fun we have at RCH's carpet track. Get ahold of me at Robs Extreme Rc Hobby in Fort Edward, NY for more details


----------



## The1Hater

I was really into RC about 4 years ago, and pulled my two stadium trucks out yesterday and figured i'd try and start them up. I have a Duratrax Nitro Evader ST and a Team Associated RC10GT. I haven't tried to start them yet or anything, but im looking forward to playing with them again, its been too long.


----------



## redneckmurph

Hello,My name is Jim I am from BayCity MI,


----------



## loosenut

HI yes I<m hooked on rc cars ...never had 1 until 4 weeks ago...now I got 6 and counting...somebody stop me!!!


----------



## 8valve

*Hi, new here!*

Hi! I'm Mick, from Amsterdam the Netherlands.
My main interests are vintage 1/8th Serpent Quattro and Cobra and also Yokomo YZ-10 and Associated RC10 Buggy's.
Also interested in SG 1/8th vintage pan cars, as well as vintage Associated RC12i and RC12L. Vintage Picco/Rossi/OPS and Mondial engines. Vintage Delta cars. Etc!!


----------



## Hobie

Hi everyone


----------



## motocrosser531

Just getting into r/c bought my 8 year old a traxxas slash 4x4 brushless for christmas its still in box and already looking to go faster


----------



## doug4

*Kyosho Ottima 4wd*

I would like to sell for $150


----------



## eriktlupus

hello i'm erik. running an old traxxas stampeded 3610 with manual speed control and a 12t motor. working on finishing an old gold pan rc10 for my son to run (came with the traxxas deal with 3 pans and spares to maybe build up a 2nd one. just waiting now for a reciever set for the -10. in the cereal city and looking for an indoor dirt oval to run on. i really need to come into some money and open one here.



edit: i run with about 10 other locals who run anything from the rustler to losi strike to 1/8 nitro buggies


----------



## jpolson

*new here*

hello all i am new to the site, but not to rc. i am looking to buy a traxxas tmaxx at a descent price.


----------



## racetruck

*New to the forum*

Hello my name is Jim I started in rc boats in 1968 as a kid then got into nitro trucks in 1994 then in 1996 bought my first big gas boat. two years ago i got into 1/5 scale gas trucks also have a 1/18 slider can"t wait to check out the site :dude:


----------



## lifeofrc

Hey Guys just another rc site to join, Iam a mechanic have been for 25 years, Imy hobby of course is RC's Nitro mainly, I have a rc repair shop LA RC repair this has been my hobby since the Cox cars where the sh**, I have been a member of RCU for about 5yrs off and on I have several RC's for trade or sell, if I can be of help to anyone, thats not a problem! Thanks and Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## BoydS

New to the forum, Thanks and happy hobbies. I am into RC racing and bashing. I have a two wheel drive slash,


----------



## superslash4wd

name is chris just wanted to say hi


----------



## Fru$htr8

*New Guy*

So, I somehow talked the wife into letting me pick up an old Stampede off Ebay. It's my first RC ever (yes, I was deprived as a child). Of course, I needed a new ESC and Motor, radio, batteries and charger, and a slew of other stuff 
Anybody else in here have that problem?


----------



## xxxtremehobbies

*New to the site! But got lots of goodies~*

I am a Hobbystore Owner in S.C. and I would like to introduce my self to this site. 
Todders


----------



## xxxtremehobbies

Hope to help as much as possible1
Todders


----------



## blizard05

*Hello*

hello gang, my name is Larry, ben playing with RC boats for 30 yrs. have sail boats scale boats gas power and FE boats, like building wood boats,have 5 Zipp kits an I box,N box Z box V box and EZ V. Electric powered ORCA and SS MINNOW scratch built ps HI Ron!


----------



## E.Hosmer

*Hello fellow Rc racers*

My name is Eddie , I live in Owensboro Ky. I've been racing 
for 10 + years .My buggy is an O'Donnell Z01B SG , Orion
U.S. Spec CRF ,hi-tech servos,Reedy lipo,Airtronics M11


----------



## Firecop

New here and i'm sure i will learn much from the site, i need a winter sport and i think this will be a lot of fun. This is another sport my son and i can share, thanks for letting me be a part of your forum.


----------



## scottamywing

my son and i are new to the hobby. im not much of a poster, but i am a big fan of the swap and sell!


----------



## mooneye777

*new here*

Newb here. Just getting back into the sport from a long hiatis. Ive got a lot to learn as of the last car I had, cassette tapes were still a big deal.


----------



## Rollplay

*New to the hobby*

Hey all. My son and I have just started getting into this sport we have a jato 3.3 (what a blast that is) and a traxxas rustler.. I have also aquired a sportswerks 1/14 tailwhip dont know much about it except it doesnt respond to the radio all the time and it is mainly a street car.. So anyone that might be interested in a trade let me know..I am sure this will be a great starting point for my son and I and hopefully we can learn alot from you vets..thanks


----------



## benlin910

i am a newbie here and just wanna say hi to everyone. i am crystal from louisiana, us.


----------



## OvalTrucker

redneckmurph said:


> Hello,My name is Jim I am from BayCity MI,


Hey Jim! Welcome to the forum!
If your interested in R/C carpet oval racing there is a great track right in Bay City!
It's at Pulaski Hall on the corner of Farragut and Grant street.
They have racing on most Saturday's and practice on Wednesday evenings.


----------



## Jakezilla3

Hi, my name is Jake, and I like Cake, but I don't like to bake.


----------



## rosesummerplace

Hello:
I'm glad I found this place. I'm a pretty avid builder of R/C planes... non scale and scale. I have hanging from my ceiling a B-25 Mitchell and Super Chipmunk. At this point in my building, I am working on a scratch build. It's a B-57B Canberra. This will be my second B-57, the last one crashed many years ago. To see the B-57 on it's last flight go to youtube and search B-57B Canberra and it will be within the top few.
I've been building on and off for the last fifty two years starting with plastic models when I was just a little girl. I am mostly self taught because of brain injury. 
I am retired now and have much time on my hands. I want to build everything from bi-planes to a SST. LOL

Thank you for allowing me in.


Rosie Summerplace


----------



## Wayne S

*Hello*

Greetings to all I am new to the hpbby and site I bought a (used) YS fz 140 and am seeking info and knowalage about the engine the web sites do not have much info on this engine (fuel/ position/lifespan/so on) I plan on using it on a 1/4 eaa bipe


----------



## Brandan

Hi, my name is Brandan. I live just outside of Indianapolis, IN. Been with radio controlled vehicles for about 15 years. Slowing getting back into the hobby after a small brake. Recently bought a house last year and promoted recently at work. Finally finding time to do some of the things I enjoyed when I was younger. Looking maybe to get back into Carpet racing.

Brandan


----------



## fickjr

*Just joined today*

I was looking for a sale on Thunder Power batteries. And google lead me here. Although there are competitors out there, I can't find equivelant battery dimmensions that match TP batteries. I am trying to avoid modifying my plane(s).


----------



## jgilbo17

Hi my name is jason gilbo I live in massena ny, I've been into rc cars for about 11yrs now I'm getting the wife and my oldest into racing so I will be around, later


----------



## IIICJACKIII

Hi all.


----------



## THUNDER57CHEVY

*Rc Wanted, 57 Chevy Muscle Machine*

Hello everybody, I used to fly rc planes years ago but now I am back on the ground. My nephew want one of those Muscle Machines just like the real one his Uncle (me)has in his garage. Some time back M.M. made a 1/8 scale 57 Chevy in many colors. He would like to get a RED one NEW if possible so he can have one like his Uncles. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be of much help. I have called many shops that still have that car on their site but do not have any in stock. Thanks for your help and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Psycho

hello all im to to the r/c world and ive already acquired 26 r/c cars in a few shorts weeks ranging from slashes to rustlers. i have 3 sons and a wife and we are all getting into the fun.


----------



## Heeneymayor

Hi all, my name is Dale. My son and I are new to the rc sport. We run at Iowa Fast Track in Coralville. (indoor carpet) Hope to learn a few things here. He runs an ERevo I am tc3 VTA.


----------



## onecb

Hi my name is Bill I have just went back to off road racing and thought this would be a good place to learn what the latest things were. Lot of reading to do.

Bill


----------



## axlon

I started with a big interest in the Tamiya RC 1/10 off roaders, things like the Rough Riders, Holiday Buggies and such. I still have a large collection of modeling magazines from those days with archive adverts of the popular kits from those times (1970s, 1980s).:wave:


----------



## Hobbyguy_1

hello to everyone thanks for a great forum 
Merry Christmas to all and your family's 
and thank you for welcoming me .


----------



## JUNI

Happy holidays. New to the forum. Hope to get a lot of good info. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## vxlhammbone

*hello everyone*

hey, my name is Richard; i'm almost 40 years old and still playing with toys.Love offroad rc, both nitro and electric. Got to admit that electric has my heart right now. I've got an rc10gt and a rustler vxl, thinking i want to get a 4x4 buggy next. hope to chat with some of you soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## scuffy

hello everone im new to this! Just got a new lap top so i could talk too everbody. I started racin at barretown RC club awsome track great bunch of guys love in it :thumbsup: should have started long time go.Dont no too much about settin my car up but im learning havin fun is all that matters.


----------



## k9Ozzy

*I just made the down payment*

Very new to RC just getting into it with my 10 y/o daughter. she is hooked. Just bought her a Ofna Ultra X One with .28 motor. thinking it was going to be to fast for her to handle but she took to it like a duck in water. once we got the motor conditoned and set up. I guess I'm the pit crew for her. 

I'm just South of Pittsburgh and just heard of a track Smithton Hole that seems pretty close any one familiar with it? Look forward to learning from some of the more experience folks on here. 

Jason


----------



## ryan41

hey new to this, just tryin it out


----------



## tony gammel

*Looking For Ksg-scx One Cell Car*

Wanting to buy a new ksg-scx 1 cell car.If anybody knows were t0 buy one please let me know.


----------



## RUBY

Hey Tony,

Go to the oval section and look around. Check with Allan at Greenville


----------



## Isellmoney4less

*Newbie*

Hello all!!!


----------



## Guest

Hello, William here. i was recommended to this site by a member (ovaldad) he said this would be a great place to post about and discuss this obsession that is RC.

Oh i paint rc cars too.


----------



## fzrkid

hi am callum nd i have a rc starsky and hutch rc car from 1977 ano these are very rare and wonderd if any1 could me idears off what its worth


----------



## mr.fusion

Wow... haven't been on the forum here in years. Had to re-register because I can't recall login info.

I think my old user name here was "glassdoctor". Not sure if it was all lower case though. 

Hank, if you can find my account info I can go back to using that. 

Thanks


----------



## jtlcrawler

*Intro*

I've been in RC for years enjoying sail planes, and cars. For the past year I've been enjoying a 1/16, Traxxas VXL e-revo, which has been a lot of fun. Since we have some good off-roading here in Socal I'm looking to get into crawling.


----------



## sauce

My wife just got me an SC10 RTR for Christmas and I'm now diving head first into the hobby. Hello everyone.


----------



## Riggy71

Just getting back into RC, this time trying electric. Got my son a Slash and we are in the middle of upgrading to brushless with a Castle Side Winder. I also have a slash with the factory brushless


----------



## rcmonkey

Hello everyone! Just getting back into the hobby after almost 20 years. My GF's son and I just got electric stampede's for christmas, Mine is 4x4 and his is a 2wd vxl. I also have my old Tamiya Blackfoot and Astute that I might get up and running at some point. Joined up because we may pursue racing in the future and my local track (dirtrunners) seems to congregate here.


----------



## batzel 27

*new member*

my name is duane im from kirkwood ny. rc racing along time. self empolyed landscaper.


----------



## snowboard9

*hello?*

Hi i need help posting my car on a forum.


----------



## Guest

Looped said:


> Hello, William here. i was recommended to this site by a member (ovaldad) he said this would be a great place to post about and discuss this obsession that is RC.
> 
> Oh i paint rc cars too.



Just found out i need to give the forum money in order to sell paint jobs on here. Please delete my account.

Thank you

William


----------



## Promatchracer

Looped said:


> Just found out i need to give the forum money in order to sell paint jobs on here. Please delete my account.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> William


Sorry you fell that way but Yes everybody needs to follow the TOS


----------



## BiggMike

*NEw OLD guy on the block*

Howdy yall.....I haven't raced in 20 years. My 13 yr old wants to mix it up so I am going to get back into it. I am looking at the Traxxas Stadium trucks 4x4 Brushless. He has a couple cars ready to go so Dad needs to get one. I am an airbrush artist with skills beyond your imagination. If you want to see some of my work send me an email and I will post some pics. My web page has goalie helmets on it but it all transfers. I will post some picks of a couple cars I did to include a 1/5 truck. Anyway just wanted to say hi and let you know I can paint bodies for you and willing to trade.

Mike


----------



## coryhomeseller

*Newwwbie !!!!!*

I just bought My son a Slash and as Main Sponcer and Pit Crew Chief I am sure i will be on here looking for tips hints and other advice. We have been racing at Hillsdale RC (Hillsdale MI.) and every one has been real nice and understanding of the new guys but it would be nice to find a track a bit closer to home or races on a schedule that works better for youger kids. we live in Williams county in NW Ohio.


----------



## nitronedly

*Hobby car race track in Cumberland county, ME?*

Hello everybody, i found this forum site through ray and robins hobby center, in Falmouth, Maine, i have been into rc's for years now, currently run a t-maxx, i am very curious about the racing, i see they say there is a track in Cumberland county, Maine, looking to learn more about it, like where it is, if there actually is one, how the races work, would i be able to race my maxx? Does anyone in here race at the location i speak of? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated very interested in racing but very new to it need a push please O, and by the way, im new, nitronedly, aka, nedly, i run a traxxas t-maxx, i live in the great state of Maine, i love rc's, i love nitro, i love speed and snow!


----------



## dnr250

t-max is nice .i have 2 .they got a lot of body roll they need 1/8 scale shocks 2 run good on the track.so don't get frustrated when it flips over on u in the turns. use brake control . and don't get in the turns tight u will get it untill u shock it right


----------



## Jadepastore

*Bolink eliminator 12*

Hi everyone, I have a bolink eliminator 12 and I need a manual does anyone know where I can get one or download one. Thanks


----------



## Promatchracer

Jadepastore said:


> Hi everyone, I have a bolink eliminator 12 and I need a manual does anyone know where I can get one or download one. Thanks


Try here Lots of manuals to download
http://lowclasscc.net/downloads/


----------



## Werner Racing

Hello everyone, I'm Glenn and I'm new here and about one year experiance into rc racing. I hope to hear from you.


----------



## super lates

Hellow just signed up last night. I have been out of rc racing for about 20 years, it's great to be back!! Race on!!


----------



## 9lence

hello all new to the forum ready to look around and start reading


----------



## creeperbob

*Arizona Crawling*

howdy all, i'm just starting to look around, lots to see. Iused to run nitro monster trucks for years, too old now to chase them down anymore  so I discovered rock crawling and its a blast:thumbsup:


----------



## willette_greg

so im new here i race a sc10 in michigan at ams raceway and thats about it


----------



## coolcars09

hello there... sorry just figuring this out...


----------



## leetony

Hi Everyone, My Name Is Tony, I've Been In R/c Since About 1982 And I Love Big
Powerfull Trucks.


----------



## ampd420

Hello fellow racers and bashers. My name is Kris and i am from athens OHIO,i am a member of OVRCCC out of Belpre OH, we have a nice asphalt road course track that also converts to oval, We also have a very nice dirt oval with a pulling track in the infeild. Right now we are at our indoor carpet track it also is a road and oval track. I run a 1/10 scale sportwerks sprint car,it is a blast. We run on saturday nights,we have several classes so everyone gets a chance to race.well thanks for letting me join your group and good luck to all stomp and turn, and when in dought stand on it.


----------



## handicrawler

Hi guys. Just joined tonight. My name is Mark and I am from Matthews, IN. I am into rock crawling rc's and been doing it for the last 4 years. I am a paraplegic (paralyzed) and roll around in a wheelchair all the time, but that doesnt stop me from racing rc's, farming, or just having a good time.


----------



## bigdaves

Hello My name is dave


----------



## skinner

well hello all...guess i joined and forgot this thread... names pat btw...


----------



## jop3

Hello.... newish member.... just wanted to say hello. Enjoyed site so far.


----------



## SlashRacerX

Hi all looking to but some 8ieghts 2.0 shocks or some HB's d8 97mm shocks. PM me if u have some for sale.


----------



## zhangxingyong

*new members reply*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


I am chinese,27 years old,just like rc-model very much,so i want understand much more message aboat rc-hobbys in the international. very happy to jion you.
my nitro monster car was "hpi savage x 4.6 RTR", HOOOOO! :wave:


----------



## Dialed-In-80

Hello my name is Michael i just joined Hobbytalk today.I was told by some fellow racers about this site.I think it is a great forum so far.I'm looking forward to learning more about r/c car's,you can learn alot from just reading about new products.I currently race dirt oval cars in oklahoma,kansas,texas & missouri.Have a nice evening.


----------



## nd2xlr8

*I am posting because it tells me to*

I am posting because it tells me to


----------



## dave arthur

Hi my name dave
i started out racing on road 1/8 scale gas,and 1/12 electic. 1/10 off road truck + buggy class at minreg. 1/10 touring cars in fseara for about 3 years.


----------



## coreymalone

*hi*

hello every 1 im here i race at science & hobby in watervliet ny Edm dirt oval


----------



## ejmsr

*New Member*

Checking out the site to see what I might get into. My neighbor is a life member and gave me the site info. Looking to get into RC.


----------



## Lehn-Bob

*New Member*

I race R/C cars in Pennsylvania at Lucky 13 CB club. I race a Hyperdrive Pro 3 in the Spec brushed class.


----------



## eatinfish999

*New Member*

Hello everyone. I just joined today. I've been into RC for several years but never raced. I'm trying to find a decent brushed motor. I understand about the winding and turns and what not. I'm looking for a well known brand that is well known for performance. I'm looking for a motor that has plenty of punch and medium to fast speed. I don't know which brand/number of turns and number of winds to get. It is going on my Losi XXXT for play in my back yard track. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## bojo

ejmsr said:


> Checking out the site to see what I might get into. My neighbor is a life member and gave me the site info. Looking to get into RC.


Will get you in to something :thumbsup:


----------



## nukeman425

Hi my name is Dennis Olander i used to race 1/4 scale oval a few years back was a member of Qsac . i had to get out of it due to other obligations , I am interested in getting back into it but am wayyy out of the loop as far as manufacturers...dealers etc. i will need to purchase a new car as well as even find a place to run it. any info would be appreciated , Iam looking foreward to the discussions ahead...and thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## IHAUL

nukeman425 said:


> Hi my name is Dennis Olander i used to race 1/4 scale oval a few years back was a member of Qsac . i had to get out of it due to other obligations , I am interested in getting back into it but am wayyy out of the loop as far as manufacturers...dealers etc. i will need to purchase a new car as well as even find a place to run it. any info would be appreciated , Iam looking foreward to the discussions ahead...and thank you:thumbsup:


hi 
if this is flat rock mi. get intouch with s&p (jon smith ) he is in you area southside of detroit . 
we race in lansing on saturdays .


----------



## Madman Racing

*Hello Everyone!*

Hello to all my fellow racers! I am new to the website and look forward to utilizing the website and potentially meeting some of you out on the track.


----------



## Jackimo

*Hello Everyone*

Hi, Im not offical yet(don't have my own RC yet). I just went to an indoor race with my wifes cousin last weekend to check out the action. Thats all it took I'm hooked now. I haven't decided what direction to go with for my first car. I started driving his spec truck, which rite now is challenging enough for me. For the time being I will problable continue to drive his extra car until I decide what I want to do. I"m looking forward to using this site to educating myself in as to what products people like and dislike, so hopefully when I am ready to make a purchase I get something I will be happy with.


----------



## intimadator08

I'm not realy a newbie; I've been racing for over 15 years. I'm just a newbie when it comes to posting on this site.


----------



## bloemie

*Battry question*

Just got my new RG10 RTR to race with my grandson. The motor in the kit is a Reedy 3300KV brushless motor. I also ordered a Gens Ace 5000 mgh 40C 2s1p 7.4V hard case LiPo battery. Will that battery match up well with the reedy motor ?

Hoping to get to the track this week to start racing. It's been at least 30 years since I last ran a remote car. Hope it's like riding a bike.


----------



## maverick1090

Thanks...


----------



## maverick1090

Great forum... I love it.


----------



## losi321

*xxxsct*

Just got one any know problems I need to address


----------



## Hendyk78

hi am very new at rc, so hope u guys can shed some light, thanx alot


----------



## jamie71

*Been checkin this site out for awhile decided to join.*

Hello members. just wanted to say hi and thanks for letting me join.


----------



## jamie71

hi to everyone here at Hobbytalk!


----------



## Ed_rdrage

I do not know how to post???


----------



## bpate68

*Newbie*

Hey guys and girls new to hobby ! So new haven't even found the Rc crawler I want. And advice what to look for please !!! Let me know what a great tuff starter is because I'm good at tearing stuff up so I can fix it thanks !!!!


----------



## 37chevy

I have a Legends car and running a Duratrax Photon speed 2 motor. tires are stock 2.47" dia, ring gear 81 t 48 p. pinon gear s a 25t 48p. What should the operating temp of the motor be after a 4min heat or 4 min feature race.


----------



## stromrunner

*New Member Saying Hi*

Hi I wanted to introduce my self. I am a new to the forum and new to rc racing. I live in northern Indiana and I am currently racing an SC10 but also have a T4. Look forward to posting and learning from you all.
Thanks,
Stromrunner:wave:


----------



## CNS48

*Just saying hello*

I have been lurking for awhile now. But I think it's time to join!


----------



## dstanton06

hello my name is Dwight and i live in western KY i race at reo and golfland. hope to see some of ya'll out there thrashing up some of the tracks.


----------



## fsracer

Been kinda hanging around here for awhile. I don't really post on any sites very often. Had to post somewhere.


----------



## jacoby13j

Well my name is brandon I been in the hobby of rc cars for about 5 years and I have raced in 2 countrys and like 4 states. I just thought I would check this place out since guys from new york were telling me about it .


----------



## lunchy17

hey! my name is Adam from the Akron OH area. im pretty new to RC. i have played around with it a few years ago but never got real serious into it. im lookin to start racing this year.


----------



## SC8-Racer

Hello all. Name is Patrick, East Central Indiana. I just recently purchased an Associated SC8 Short course truck. Looking to find a place decently close to run, but am having trouble finding local, 1 to 1 1/2 hour drive, place that offers 1/8th scale off road racing. Any ideas?


----------



## losirockstar

Hello everyone, my name is Austin. I am just getting back into RC, I dabbled alittle in the nitro stuff in high school. And I just recently purchased a Losi xxx-sct. my home track is at EN hobbies on the east side of columbus.


----------



## RC-Trim

Hello Everyone,

My name is Peter Robinson, some of you may know me... some may not.

I'm back into the R/C industry and have started a company called RC-Trim. Our main focus is the on-road, oval, and crawling markets with vinyl decals, wraps, body wrap, and skins for anything you can think of or want wrapped in custom logos & graphics. I am also developing a few products that will shake up on-road racing, as well as some that are just plain cool!

My website is not live yet but will be in the next few weeks. At that time I will make sure to post the link.

I have been an avid member of RCtech for many years but wanted to extend my reach to the Hobbytalk community. I look forward to all that's going on here!

Thanks!


----------



## volsman

Hello new to forum but not to rc world just stoppin in checkin it out.


----------



## ofnaguymi

Hi everyone! New guy here

Jerry


----------



## x120octane

*Gotta race!*

Hello all, Trey here! Havent raced in a little less than 20 years. Then I ran a Quarter flash sponsored bolink LTO. Not able to run the big cars for a while so looks like I will be learning all over again. Looks like fun!


----------



## hankinsonrobert

*Im New!!!*

Hello Everyone, My name is Robert. Im getting in too 1/8th scale buggy racing and open to any advise i can get on setups, driving tips, tires and any thing els.


----------



## associated

*truck race*

Got 3rd in mod truck b main:thumbsup:


----------



## moeman68

*new to hobbytalk*

Hi all from NEPA I'm new here but not to the hobby


----------



## moeman68

Oh and we just started running spec slash


----------



## michcat55

hi everyone im new to this but the trucks i have are losi,810,ten-t,mini-t,xxxnt and a rc10gt and slayer tiwsted converisoin short course thats new look forward to talking


----------



## Tunstall69

Hello, My name is Chris Tunstall.I have been in R/C racing from about 1978.Iam a die hard Oval racer.


----------



## HPITim846

*New to the site from Indianapolis, IN*

Hey everyone new to the site. My name is Tim. I've been in RC's for about 6 years on and off again. I recently got back in late last year. I currently have about 6-7 cars. Im from Indianapolis, IN and currently in the Navy and about to get out and move back home to Indy. Im looking to meet some new ppl and go out and bash every once in a while. My list of cars are as fallowed..... 2 Nitro HPI Savages, 1 HPI Vorza, 1 HPI Blitz, 1 HPI E-Firestorm, and a 4x4 Traxxas Slash. I know about Indy Slots and was wanting to know if anyone might know of any other tracks that I can race my 1/8 scales at?


----------



## gamehawk82

*Nitro sprinters*

I am now able to get back in RC racing after several years of rasing kids, I race sprint cars and dirt late models, looking for klein chassie for sprinter


----------



## kouzzi

*New to Hobbytalk*

Hello---My name is Neal, I have been racing RC car's for 20+ years. I have 5 cars that I race currently. For carpet I have a RC10LSO (just won winter carpet points) also have a Old RC10 gold tub converted to a sprint car that runs 2cLipo with a 5800kv mod motor (what a handful) and a X-ray FK05 touring. For dirt I have a 1988 Losi JRX2 4-link buggy(would like to sell this) and a 1989 RC10 grafite buggy that I converted to a mid-motor unit. Isn't RC a great hobby?


----------



## Paragon Princes

*Welcome*

Hi, my name is Alise. I decided to join so I could learn more about what's going on in the world of racing. 

I'm fairly new to the hobby and currently act as Crew Chief for the infamous Fossil Racer (Howard). I enjoy working on bodies and working on the cars. I will be working on driving soon as well. We run both carpet and dirt oval.

Nice to meet you all!

:wave:


----------



## robert77

hello my names robert i have ben in the hobby sence my first car the grasshopper im looking in to geting 1/4 scale cars now and all the old colectable cars email me or call if you have some thing like old onroad or oval cars or a 1/4 stock car i could buy to race with


----------



## yjyj

hi, all. like to share good things with you.


----------



## skibucks

*Intro*

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to this particular forum and just want to say HI. I use to fly helis but now I will be flying buggies.


----------



## PE#1

Hello everyone


----------



## Tinkerboo1

Hello gang:
This is my first post, just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Jim, I'm an older kid and been in rc for decades. I live in Atascadero, ca. Midway between L.A. And San Fransico, 20 miles from the coast. 
We have a banked dirt oval here in town, we race about every other week, usually on Sunday nights, under the lights. 
A friend just opened an indoor carpet oval in Bakersfield so I've decided to go carpet racing also. 
On the dirt we usually have 8 or 10 sprint cars and 6 to 8 late models, all modified and all very fast. I just bought a pan car from this site so I'm excited to get started carpet racing. 
That's about it
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Mike Leach

Hi All i'm Mike from Vermont.


----------



## jcline

hello


----------



## wane

Hi ,my name is wayne from central CT.I have a custom built YZ10,Clodbuster and lots of eflite helicopters.CP Pro,and a 400.Things have changed since i left racing RC10s Indoor Carpet 300Ft.I still have my PCM radio.I'm having a hard time trying to learn how to fly my Cp pro Need all the tips i can get.Looking foward to giving and recieving Info.Thanks


----------



## Willlink

Hello all I'm new and trying to figure this site out:wave:


----------



## racerjug44

*wtb late model*

1/8 nitro


----------



## Hilly

*Newbie*

Hi my name is Hillis from Camden Mi. Haveing a great time. :wave:


----------



## qaman

*Hellow From Portland Texas*

Thank you for allowing me to be a member of this site. I ran 10th scale drag for awhile, and im getting my feet wet with quarter quale drag cars. This site was recommended to me, so here i am. Roger.


----------



## ronbo40

*jesse james ford coupe*

I have inherited a jj ford coupe...looking for manual and parts diagram...unit has some problems.....can anyone help.....


----------



## MGby5

Good morning, new site for me! 
Modeling since '57, aviation mostly. Have a couple 1/4 scale cars (WCM Chassis) to unload, will post details later.
75 degrees in Texas.., not bad!


----------



## rccarguy

Hi All,

I am Winston, just starting in the rc hobby and this this is a great meeting place.


----------



## daaska11

*New*

Hi all
New to rc I have Losi Slider Sprint all stock. I am in a wheelchair for about a year now and trying to get into something to pass the time a bit. I am looking to either convert my slider to a late model so any ideas on how to do it would be great.


----------



## C.Daugin

New to Here. member of other rc communities... fairly new to r/cs
-slash 4x4
-8ight T 2.0 

are my cars... love off road! - looking to learn about events and any info i can soak up from here... thanks for welcoming me!


----------



## hallracing

hello every one my name is brandon look forward to useing this site


----------



## redryder12

apparently i have to post something in order to be able to send a PM so here it is... hey guys


----------



## fordguy

Hi, I'm new here, but not new....lol I was ion here a long time ago, but it's been so long I forgot my old username and password...lol and I don't have any of tyhose old e-mail addys anymore either....lol I was on the old forums at about.com, and then on here after the move... 

I was married, which made finance tough for racing, but I did what I could.. 

But now I'm divorced, have full custody of my babies and I'm ready to get back in!! I don't know if I'll do the off-road thing, but I'm planning on doing oval, asphalt in the spring/summer and dirt during the winter months...


----------



## uppercut1979

*hi*

does anyone know how to program a 300a esc?


----------



## Dave1987

This is my first post on a thread. Just learning


----------



## texastc

Ive been out of RC racing since 1992. I used to race paved oval, I loved it, and to this day remember it. Im trying to get back into racing, 1/12 carpet onroad, there is no paved or carpet oval that I know of around here anymore. Id love to do it again. But if 1/12 onroad is all I got, thats what I'll do.


----------



## emazingli

Welcome hallracing. so how's you doing?


----------



## rctube

*Hello*

I just wanted to say hello. My name is Chris from Vegas. I love rc helis and rc nitro cars. I also run a website dedicated to the RC world at rctube dot net

I have dumped a lot of money into my rc helis over the years. But, the fun I get from them is worth every penny (my wife does not think so  I have a nice RC runway and RC park dedicated to the hobby within walking distance from my home here in Vegas.

Look forward to learning from and speaking to you all.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## shwng1973

Shawn hear saying hello to everyone.
Just got back into the RC world a few months ago.
Looking forward to having some fun.
Thank you
Shawn


----------



## pdiddie

*Intro*

Hello everyone,
Just joined and looking forward to meeting new friends and helping out when possible ! Thank you, 
Pdiddie


----------



## willdabeast

hello my name is will i am also newbe to rc racing at the track.I race at the coliseum in frederick I am having a g8t time.This is also my first forum i have joined.soi i hope learn more and have fun doing it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikerbob

*saying HI*

On here to try and get word out wider than my local forum.

I like to run unique or different cars than the pack.

I am seriously considering a Schumacher Cougar because of the purple and gold anodizing.. 

S. Ontario Canada

HI


----------



## mkbbadd

*New Member*

Hi everyone,Im a new memeber but a long time racer in sc but my home track is in Savannah ga(SCORE)-Phill Hurd Raceway.:wave:


----------



## ewagerse

*Hpi savage flux hp or E Maxx*

decisions, decisions, decisions. Which is the best all around truck??


----------



## mike#44

hello i'm mike. runnig tenth scale sliders in the summer and trying stadium trucks in the winter.


----------



## Nitrouscpe

*New Guy*

Hello guys i am new to the website but kinda new to r/c stuff. I was reffered by jason croghan at bulldog raceway. i am just starting back in the r/c stuff for being out for about 20 yrs.


----------



## Dinkpit

I am also new to the website, but not new to r/c, just been away for awhile. Just picked up a new electric buggy and plan to race at my local tracks.


----------



## gumtape

*New Member*

I need to post something to send an email to a member so here is my first post. Hey guys.


----------



## RcSuperhero

*A BIG Hello RC friends -I design flying people planes*

I have been in RC on and off over the last 30 years (I'm 46)
Even from a child- I loved airplanes!! the last 11 years I began to study aerodynamics and aircraft design etc.I have copy righted dozens of unique airplanes ,mostly ones that look like flying people.My youtube name is BORNTAFLY if you want to look me up.


----------



## chaffo34

*back in the game*

I am getting back into RC after years of nothing...first car was a Team Losi JRX-Pro, then the USA-1, Bullhead, Blackfoot, etc...etc...So just learning about new stuff like LiPo? Like brushless motors? Woah..am I out of it..Great to be here!!


----------



## ur2slw

new to the site raced at msi hobbies and am looking forward to the offroad season


----------



## sbarton1

*looking for edm*

just getting started and looking for an edm car. would like putman chassis. Any one got one for sale?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Buddhazepha

Hello everyone, my name is Jud. I have been in r/c for about 20 yrs but I am new to the site. My girlfriend Tiffani and I mostly race at Indy R/C and R/Car in Indianapolis, IN. If you haven't had the chance, check them out. Both are GREAT tracks and shops full of GREAT people.


----------



## dostacos

Hi, name is Dan and I am into rock crawling and R/C tank battles in 1/16th scale


----------



## Tcaralla

*Hello*

Hello


----------



## TiresDown

Back RC racing after 10 years off, should be a great summer!


----------



## Jornaldo

Hello I am new to RC and me and my son are excited, we just picked a Traxxas Stamped XL5 12t. We love it. One question though, my friend gave me a speed gem 2 motor from a rustler. We installed it and it works great the only thing is the guy from the hobbie shop told me its going to burn up my speed control but he also told me the stampede is fully submersible(not true) so please help?


----------



## rcprice

*hi*

i enjoy rc racing 
looking for tracks i 
50 to 100 miles of morgantown,wv
thanks


----------



## HUMMER1990

*rc cars*

were can i sell rc cars in ashtabula ohio i got @ that im trying to get rid of a drift car and a traxxas jato 3.3


----------



## tommy462

*1st post*

new to forums & oval track racing. from south brunswick & race with a great bunch of guys at trax70 in browns mills new jersey


----------



## little slow dog

Great racing today at R/Car 4-10-2011


----------



## 08kgraves

hi, everyone. the names kenny and i am new to the rc world. well atleast the good ones lol. i get my t maxx 3.3 on friday, right now my roomate has a 2.5 with a 3.3 motor we have been working on and what not.


----------



## big blue

hi every one ,my name is tom i am from guam .been in rc since the late 80s .its one of my many hobbies but it keeps me out of trouble.i am into nitro mt and nitro onroad


----------



## Skeld

Hello to every one. I was away from r/c for about 20 years and have come back to have some fun. I am also involed with Blackpowder Shooting and Historical Re-enacting.


----------



## guy1

Hi my name is Guy and I love radio control cars and slot cars. How about you? I would really enjoy hearing from people with similar interests.


----------



## SlashDriver777

Hi my name is Andrew. I've been into the hobby for just over two years. I race in mod sct and I hope to meet people here who can help me explore this great hobby:wave:


----------



## deadsquirrle

Nice to meet ya andrew.I assume you have a slash


----------



## Plow

*Hi*

Hello, I am on here now


----------



## Lucky67

Hello! My name is Jeff. I just started racing a short course truck in Grand Rapids, MI at the Proving Grounds. Having lots of fun and want to learn more.


----------



## Jimmy Rodrigues

Hi,my name is Jimmy I'm 23 and I've been in the hobby for 18 or so years.


----------



## desert dog don

*Thanks for welcoming me to your sight*

:thumbsup:I have been trying for some time now how to put a tekin SC4X into an HPI Blitz, as the shaft size is 5mm an I cant locate any 48pitch spur gears with the 5mm hole nor can I find any 32 pitch spur gears for the Blitz. If anyone knows the seceret anser to this mistery please let me in on the it THANKS hope to hear from yaall soon:wave:


----------



## snopro74

*newbie sort of*

i'm just getting back in rc again from being out of it since the 90's and what a change i raced alot of 1/10 scale losi xxt, xx buggies rc10gt. i got a hpi baja 5t now i what to get into 1/8 scale nitro buggie or truggie not sure. want to build a track i got alot of room for a offroad track i live near indiana pa if anybodys interested using or starting to have race's let me know what you like. give me a shout


----------



## JIMMY X3

*newbie oval guy*

Enjoyed meeting with the guys at "Buddy Boy" Racing yesterday. Looking forward to a great relationship with RC Racers and getting involved this summer. We are slot car racers in the winter and have a club track 8X13 4 lane routed oval located in Jefferson NY Schoharie county. I raced with Schoharie County Slot Car Club back in the Mid 90s, Stock 2 wheel drive and Sportsman. love vintage Islip and Freeport Stockers and Sprint Cars.:wave:

Bill Bivona Sr


----------



## jsg

*New 2 R/C world*

Greetings to everyone!
New to the R/C world and love it all ready. I live in the livonia area and just purchased an RC8be got it built with only a few minor mistakes (I hope)LOL.
looking for any advice or input will probably be spending a lot of time at dirtburners as it is close to my home!


----------



## Moore Hobbies

*New online hobby shop*

We just started a online hobby shop 
Thanks
Moore Hobbies


----------



## honda30022

*Hi all*

Hi all , looking forward to getting back into th RC Style of Life ...


----------



## john44

*New Hobby Talk Member*

Hi all, I am a new member to Hobby Talk, but not new to RC models.
I am a boat enthusiast, I like and have built all types of model RC boats
but I have now been bitten by the fast air-boat bug. Upto yet I have 
just built swamp buggy types. I would like to progress onto faster
brushless types, If anyone has any advice or ideas or designs they could share I would be very interested. 

cheers

john


----------



## pjwhobbies

*trying to get out*

I have been in the r/c hobby for years, have 7 planes and some t-maxx stuff - ( bodies and spare parts ) - anybody know someplace i can get a fair price for all the stuff ? - some new engines and some planes need work -- i live in upstate new york -- thanks


----------



## joey24

Hello, my name is Joey and I am new to the RC world. I raced carts and cars in the past and now looking for a hobby a little cheaper. I'm looking for a 1/8 scale dirt oval late model. The closer to race ready the better. Looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## marmar

hi all im marty n im running a vxl rustler and mini erevo looking to trade the rustler for a slash 2w drive with same set up and 2.4 controller:wave:


----------



## John Casey

*Hello Mig 31 firefox folks*

Looking to track down the modeler who did the mig 31firefox cad drawings..want to do a rc turbine version....need something nobody has arfed...


----------



## vdubs4life

*Hello*

Hello everyone my name is Duane Im from South Africa ill be checking in often


----------



## joeslash

*Newbie*

Wow been out of the for awhile, the kids just bought me a "slash" and just learning all over again.


----------



## sandpitrcracing

Been racing for a while but just found this forum on the net. Can't wait to look around and see whats available.


----------



## J-Bravo

New at the whole R/C scene, ive had a revo for awhile now but havent really been to any tracks until now, cant wait to get racing.


----------



## Mike_Shepard

Hello my name is mike and I'm a raceaholic.


----------



## taman12

*Old Associated RC fan - new to the site!*

Hi everyone I'm Kevin from Upstate NY.

I dug out the old rc12's from when I was a kid and started a conservative rebuild. Here's where I'm at at the moment with the first 1. New Futaba radio setup, new Tazer 10T esc and tossed in my old brushed Trinity Speedworks motor along with a new body and my custom graphics.

Hoping to upgrade the motor soon and possibly race at a local asphalt oval track if we get enough interest.


----------



## sinisterracing

*1/4 sprint car wanted*

Hi my name is serious jones jus got rid of all my 1/8 and 1/10 scale electric and nitro cars and decided to jump head first into the 1/4 sprint cars anyone who has a rtr r a one i can build plese let me know thanks


----------



## bone63

got into rc about a two years ago. First car was a losi mini slider


----------



## butch1958

*Tyco Harley Davidson R/C Motorcycle for sale.*

I have a new in the box never been played with Tyco Radio control R/C motorcycle, includes display stand. This is a 1995 collector Edition. Will sell or trade, if interested Call Keith at 813-597-1901.


----------



## latemodelrcr78

*Hello*

Hello everyone, I am fairly new to r/c racing I started out with a slash and recently built a 1/8 late model that I am hoping to race. I am from south central Michigan raced a few weekends with my slash in Hillsdale but really looking forward to some dirt oval racing....:wave:


----------



## clockworks50

hi everyone. my name is red. been bashing rc cars since 1985. only been on a track a few times and really interested in the new track in urbana. i have a traxxas e maxx and an e revo brushless and an old tamyia frog.


----------



## Jayjay55

*New to Rc*

In the process of getting a Sc 10 short course by associated can anyone give me some advice on what would be the best motor brushless looking at the Novak 550 and the havoc pro Sc is the a better option out there and what would be the major difference from 2wd vs 4wd drive thanks for your help jay


----------



## Jayjay55

*new to rc*

In the process of getting a Sc 10 short course by associated also in undecided nitro vs electric ,can anyone give me some advice on what would be the best motor brushless looking at the Novak 550 and the havoc pro Sc is a better option out there and what would be the major difference from 2wd vs 4wd drive thanks for your help jay


----------



## Dannyrevs

*Hello all!*

My name Dan and I am from Ostemo area. Me and my crew have been racing our selves at JT dirt oval over in Battlecreek because we thought we had no where else to run. But now after finding M40 raceway we want to come out and join the fun. We drive 1/10 buggy 2wd and 1/10 Stadium Truck. We run together and love it. Hoping to see some more of these 2 legendary classes at M40! 

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Dannyrevs

Jayjay55 said:


> In the process of getting a Sc 10 short course by associated also in undecided nitro vs electric ,can anyone give me some advice on what would be the best motor brushless looking at the Novak 550 and the havoc pro Sc is a better option out there and what would be the major difference from 2wd vs 4wd drive thanks for your help jay


Well I like to run Reedy 540R motors. And also to be honest the best motor I have is a Hobbywing EZ run brushless 6000kv and it came with a 60 amp esc that is solid with lots of programming options for a grand total of $70.00 I do not run the 6000kv motor unless Im trying to prove a point on speed of electric, or I am just messing around. Its really Overpowerd for most tracks. But I do use the ESC it is my only ESC lol. THIS IS A SENSORLESS SYSTEM.

I race my Reedy 540R motors. 3300kv and 3900kv they cost about 50.00 each.

And i power them with a 2cell 7.4 Lipo 5000 pack and get 25mins heavy throttle. All of the motors listed would work great in your SC10.
Electric is the way to go for 1/10. And the truth is electric is alot easier less messy, less noisy, and less finicky. These are just my opinions only but I would not trade electric RC for Nitro any day. Good luck to you in your decisions!


----------



## OleScott

Hi Guys, I'm in Perry, MI. a 56 year old "Chrome Dome". Have had a Clod since it 1st came out. Crashed tooo many times & it went to the closet. Just got it out last year & have been moddin' it. Also have a T-Maxx Nitro Classic, T-Maxx Nitro, RedCat Rock Crawler, an Old Challenger V Elect. Boat & a Heli. Trying to keep the 4yearold G-Son interested in the sport. He has a Stampede & Daddy has an E-Maxx. Started a 65 year old friend into RC. He went w/Super Clod.


----------



## ChazOutlaw

Hi I'm Charlie from binghamton NY. Just wanted to say hi...so....Hi folks.
I'm sort of new to the hobby. I have been in and out for 15 yrs or so. I'm in deep now. Alot of the technology has changed, but i'm slowly getting back up to speed. I currently own 10 rc cars, well 11 technically but #11 is still in shipping from cali. all 1/10th scale except for my losi 1/18 mini latemodel. I look forward to sharing my rc projects with all of you. And getting ideas from yours.


----------



## Philli

*New Member Saying Hello*

Hello All, Phil is my name, and I'm ancient. Used to be a carpark racer back in the late 80s early 90s when my son was growing up. God, I feel old. When my son's interests changed to computers...he had one of those Comodore 64 things..he packed away all the wreckage of his RC cars in the basement and forgot about them. By comparison, I kept all my cars in pristine condition and at carpark sessions always got the comments...' you're not going to race with that are you?, it looks too good'. looking back, I enjoyed prepping cars more than racing them. Anyway, I packed most of my stuff away too except for some which became showpieces in my apartment. Among those is an Brand new AYK EXL480 purchased in Aug 93 (Still have the orginal box), race prepped, but never had a system in it or turned a wheel and an AYK CX4WDi chassis with a Can-Am body on it which was one of my favorites...went like a bat out of hell. I also have an AYK RX3000 Super Expert and an RX 3000 chassis with the EXL480 Tune up conversion on it. I also liked the Kyosho 1:8 motorcycles and currently have 4 of them which I have decided to renovate and update. My son and I are now producing Transfer(Decal) sets to make a Repsol Honda, A Bar Code Ducati (Casey Stoner) which is a disguised Suzuki, and Max Biaggi's #6 Marlboro/Q8 Oils Honda. See, something useful came out of my Son's interest in PCs after all. I'll post this message ..as is...then later post some pics if people are interested. Thanks for reading the ramblings of a oldie.


----------



## racene1

Hello there all, i am here.


----------



## Joe Friars

Hey all; I'm new here to this site. I mostly run FE boats, but I do have a couple of cars just for fun. Well actually it's ALL just for fun is it not? Looks like a great site to look around and see what other folks are into.
Cheers
Joe


----------



## Blitz377

Hi all its Dennis. Been in the hobby a few years but just introduced to these boards by some friends. Mostly running Nitro right now (RC8T and LST2) but, getting into the shortcourse 1/10th and 1/8 electric buggy now too.


----------



## DarthRacer

Hello all. I recently got hooked on oval via Legends cars at my local track. We have an awesome concrete banked tri-oval at The Grove racing center in Rock Hill SC. I recently picked up a Hyperdrive car to run Nastruck. I'll be checking in here for those little go-fast tips.


----------



## MrBones

Hi Guys, I'm back into RC after many years away...not that I ever really lost interest...but funds were spent elsewhere for a while. After my brother so kindly sent me a Slash for Christmas I'm now going rc crazy. Lots of guys from the track told me to come here and check out the boards...so here I am!


----------



## RudolfXC

My name's John and live in Northern England.

I've raced since the mid 80's, first with a Schumacher 'C' car and then with Associated RC 12e's and RC 12 i's. I also later raced Schumacher Cougars and CATs and stopped while Sanyo 1700SCRC's were still the cell to beat.

I'm now thinking of getting back into it but everything has changed with cells going from N-Cd to NiMh and now LiPo and motors being driven totally differently due to brushless motors so I'll need to buy all new equipment.


----------



## LOST IN MN

*Hi From Minnesota*

Hi everyone Im Dave from Minnesota I have years of experience in RC especially large scale.


----------



## Rembrandt

Check out www.veteransparkspeedway.com or call 515-320-1441, close to minn
for all scales of racing


----------



## lbenton55

*coming home*

Hi everyone my name is lorenzo benton and i was out of the hobby for a while but thank to jerry evans letting me drive one of his cars im hooked again so thanks jerry lol


----------



## jeffnohio

*hi*

hi just got back into this hobby after being out for a while.. new to the brushless scene but it is night and day difference between the old school stuff.. anyway thanks for the info on here..


----------



## 7bru

*north cackalacky*

my name is BRU. found this site cruisin for info on nitro vs electric radio control. i dont know a thing about these trucks. everybody says dont get a nitro. to much trouble. somebody here maybe can help me decide.

so HELLO FROM MILLS RIVER NORTH CAROLINA.

thanks BRU


----------



## Skywalker14

*Hi Everyone!*

Hi Everyone!,My Name Is Eddie,I been Out of the RC "cars" Hobby for 9 years,now im back,When englishtown track in NJ clsed down and others,when the hobby was in trouble i got into RC Airplanes And Helis Until about 3 Months When I Picked up AE B44.1 Buggy Really Cheap and brushless set up in a car was new to me(not complicated as i use Lipo and Brushless Outrunners and inrunners in my Planes) And i started to look for tracks in my area,and what do ytou know! Found Jackson Racing,Awsome track,people and all,co decided to pull out my Brushed Modified Schumacher Mi1 from my basement,cleaned it up,re did the shocks,went over the whole car, resurrected my Trinity Team Packs Panasonic 3000Mah Nimh which i got from Good Old Ernie Provetti Of Trinity,well Now team Epic(which years ago there were located 5 mins from me in Linden NJ
Pulled out my Good old Turbo Matcher,dissasembled all the packs and got descent Numbers out of them,and went to practice,all at the same time found few offroad tracks for my B44 and my Old Schumacher Firebalde Evo 2Wd Buggy and im loving it,when i quit RC cars my son was 4 years old,and now its a Father And Son Team,My son Loves it and is extremely cometative specially offroad,His first race he placed 3rd in 4WD Mod Buggy B main! I will stay on top of him he has lots of potential ....Well i dont know what else to say,but this hobby has evolved into HUGE industry,Lipo and Brusless motors eliminate stuff like my HUDY Special Comm Lathe lol i still have one and la good lipo is good for 300-400 cycles which eliminates having tons of battery packs 

Thank you for having me on this site Cheers,Eddie A


----------



## Randy B

Hello, My name is Randy Banks, im 14 years old and from hagerstown Maryland. My home track is an indoor onroad track in frederick MD which was the host of the 2009 roar nationals. Im a team driver for Corally USA, SpeedZone USA, and FTM Hobbies. I have been involved in RC for 7 and a half years now, I ran offroad for the first 2 years and then got into onroad and oval, the oval program at the LHS quit running, so now its 100 percent onroad, if you have any questions regarding Corally, Speedzone, or FTM products, please feel free to ask me. Thanks


----------



## 454chad

:wave:hi every one im new here and can't wait to start trading and talking been into rc for 20 years a love it


----------



## blueduc

Hi, 
I live in NE NJ with my family. I have been involved in slot car racing since I was a kid. RC racing about 20 years ago. 
Doing a little decluttering right now and will be posting some things for sale soon. Not all of my stuff of course - just some of it. LOL


Tony and Julie


----------



## effacient

Welcome Candy. I hope that we will be good friends here.


----------



## dsbrc8

*need info*

i would like to race at radio hill dundee but dont know the times and the days. i got an edm that i want to race. im new to this but tom up to performance in webster is a great help. if any one can help let me know plz.


----------



## amy

hi all,my name is amy,from china...................... thanks


----------



## supermover19

*i need help.*

so i got this rc nitro car from craigslist but it doesnt say any where what type it is. well my little brother hit a bike with it and tore off the frontleft tire and suspension and it needs to be replaced, but like i said it doesnt say any where what kind it is so i dont know what to look for. is there any way of finding it out?


----------



## moparbill

*This is my first post*

Just thought i'd post a little about myself. I am into 4x4's bigtime. I drive a 1982 Jeep Scrambler as a daily driver. And I take it four wheeling when I can. I have five other 4x4's also. I have six RC 4x4's that I have a lot of fun with. I prefer the crawlers the most. I have a small creek on my place that is a great place to run my RC trucks. Axial RC's are my trucks of choice. I have a bunch of die cast cars, a lot of slot cars, and have built lots of model cars in the past.


----------



## slowbutsteady

hello yall:thumbsup:


----------



## xxrachelmayxx

*hey everyone*

hi im new to rc racing


----------



## Miguelon

Hello I am also new in RC hobby, we have in our job place a probably nice race track, I am located in Coconut Creek, somebody knows about a RC Association @ Broward county. ??
thanks


----------



## Marvinator99

Hello all, just getting back into the hobby and looking to get into pan car racing and trying to breathe some life into it in norcal, and also the vta class


----------



## Defender77

Just getting back in the hobby with a used Rustler and having a blast with all the new power available for electric 1/10th scale! My RC-10 would never complete anymore. Up in the Northern Michigan area and looking forward to some racing!


----------



## xjyrg3u

*Comming back to the hobby!*

Hey everyone, comming back to the hobby it looks like. Originally from the Muskegon area and raced up in Hesperia back in the day, now in the Kalamazoo area. Look forward to meeting up with everyone again!


----------



## bentmonkeycage

*STOLEN* Gary Delara large 1/4 scale Red RC remote control sprint car 
in Bakersfield,CA june 2011. 
My secured storage was robbed by Tim timothy Nadiak, 49 yr old male & A American Storage Asst. Mngr JEFF MARTIN in Bakersfield, CA

Over $170,000 of musical and RC items were taken including a GARY DELARA Prototype 1/4 scale RC sprint car,
with original detailed manuals, extra quick change rear-end gears, controller transmitter, 
and truss torsion bar parts.
This car was one of the first built by Gary, before the edlebrock thing. 
(1980's)
A cash award is available for the return of this rare rc car.
\please contact lee daniel at 918 851-2089


----------



## PSR

Hi, everyone, Haven't had an rc car for over 20 years. Going to buy a Losi Dirt Late Model, cant wait!!!


----------



## kenvinlee89

Hi my name is Kenvin . Im from Toronto Canada . Nice to meet u all!



__________________
Watch Kung Fu Panda 2 Online Free


----------



## Frank0411

hi，I'm from China, I am always loving rc models, and now I am doing some business in this feild,compared cheaper and high quality,if you are interested in our products,welcome to visit http://skyhobby.en.alibaba.com/ thanks


----------



## mrwoodruff

*hello*

Hi im mark...I have had r.c.cars for some 40 years now have nitro and elecric now going to change to brushless if its the way to go.as most times i run on my own land for fun and go to a great track at silverstone for a small fee.


----------



## solarraze

*new Member and longtime RCer*

:woohoo:Hello fellow RCers. Just passing along some info on our new electric raceway in central NJ. We finally got some one to allow us to use their space and we are going to run with it. We decided to have "JAM RACING" be an electric only track at this point to help the track take root in the community and hopefully will get the town to let us use some space permanently. We are starting to take members (who will be required to be part of ROAR for insurance purposes, as the owners want that covered). All ages and skills, boys and girls are welcome. We are going to be located in the E.Brunswick/Spotswood area. If anyone would be interested please shoot me an email: [email protected] :wave:

I am trying to impress the local government into letting us have an official site where we could also include nitro eventually as well (just not here, yet). So any help is great to bring an awesome RC track to the area were we can race to our hearts content


----------



## want2race

*engine running to hot/rich help!*

hi everone. i am new to rc raceing and just bought a losi 8ight rtr. i followed the break in for the engine and have put about a half gallon though it. the break in said to set at 2 1/2 turn out on the high speed but even now i have to have at least 4 to 4 1/2 turn out and my engine will get to 230 in no time. also i can only make 3 laps or so at my local track before i run out of fuel due to how rich it is running. my engine is a losi 350 .21 , does anyone know why this is happening or is it just not broken in yet?


----------



## solarraze

It may be that Losi put tooo small a tank on it and it is running tooo rich. Their 10t was like that as well.


----------



## Etochman

*Hello all*

Just got recomended to this site!!! Looking for a 1/10 pan car... Anyone got one for sale? or any pointers on what kind to get?
Look foward to going thruogh the site!!!


----------



## SiekmanRacing06

Hello everybody. I'm Greg. I'm an RC Racer from the woods of Maine. I race with my father, GSiekman. We've been racing for about 3 years and we are really having fun.


----------



## PattyMcGee

Hello and thank you to the creators of hobby talk. Now I will stay up to date with all the rc action in Michigan.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

*New r/c fanatic in Central Indiana*

My name is Jamie and someone I recently met at the local off road track said this was the place to be so here I am. I am looking into getting into some offroad racing of some kind. Currently bashing a Tmaxx 3.3, brushless rustler, redcat earthquake 8E, and I also have a Losi mini SCT that hasnt been ran for more than 30 minutes. None of which are really going to make a good racer so I am on the hunt for something race ready or close to it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Oval Racing Flyer*

Glad to see so many joining Hobby Talk.
I have attached a flyer for those of you who are interested in oval racing.


----------



## n2rc

My son and I just got into rc racing... Both really enjoying it.


----------



## Danger31

*Hello all*

I'm newer to the RC world and I'm looking for a track around the Youngstown, Oh area! Could anyone help me out?


----------



## ahmedm13

Any one selling a 110 cc pocket.bike in ohio thanks


----------



## Sanibas

*New Member*

Hello Everyone! I dropped out of the RC racing world for several years and ready to jump back in. The technolgy sure has changed in the last few years! Hopefully I can catch up and learn to drive again. I will be starting out on some indoor ovals in the South Bend, Indiana area this fall and we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## Definitions

*New to RC and HobbyTalk*

Hey guy's and gal's like the title says I am new to RC and Hobbytalk. Looks like a nice forum can't wait to check it out and cruise the site.


----------



## K-TOWN-KITT

Hello every one. I have just recieved a lot of old pan cars that are all pre 1993 including a few lynx ii and some 10l ss. I was wondering if anyone had any knowlege on these lynx ii. I have been in the hobby for about 25 years but never was really into the on road. Atthe time i was racing rc-10 buggies on indoor carpet off road.


----------



## scottgir

First time posting on this site. Looks like a good community.

I've been into the car scene of RC for 25 years or so.


----------



## mr smooth

hi everybody! new to this website been racing 1/4 scale sportsmen for 2 years.


----------



## tnovalman

new to site


----------



## jordan51

hello


----------



## snide2004

Hello, brand slap new.


----------



## kjs74

hello all


----------



## tfeltman

hello everyone


----------



## Moyer1

Hello everyone, This is Tommie Abarca I run the M.D.R.A. Series.


----------



## Dirby1

*new here*

Hi
I am new to this forum but not new to rc.
i run Naja 5B.
i have had 4 of them.
i have been on other forums too.


----------



## lowboy

hello new to the site.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sanibas said:


> Hello Everyone! I dropped out of the RC racing world for several years and ready to jump back in. The technolgy sure has changed in the last few years! Hopefully I can catch up and learn to drive again. I will be starting out on some indoor ovals in the South Bend, Indiana area this fall and we'll see where we go from there.


Welcome to hobbytalk.
If you get a chance make the drive to Grand Rapids, MI.
Rapid Competition has a great facility for Oval and On-road carpet racing.


----------



## leah zimmerman

new on this website... you people may no me lol the girl driver leah zimmerman who's 14... can add people on here? :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyrebb

Hello, Just a street basher, into brushed motors I like the maintenance and tunning side of things.


----------



## SeanE

Hey all


----------



## LukeBasher

*new member*

hello...just a newby to this, running a DuraTrax Evader ST brushless 5000mph lipo and having a ball! Used three dump loads of dirt to build a track but haven't gone much beyond your basic bashing/jumping/crashing/breaking/repairing/parts ordering but what fun


----------



## rcflyingguy

hello all,
mainly i am an RC plane flyer.


----------



## ultramag

Hello, I am new to the RC world. My first toy is a brushless E-Maxx, what a beast.


----------



## rockerdream

*getting started*

Hey out there i am a new member and i have been working with rc trucks for some time. I heve just went into nitro power and loving it. But i really want to build a 1 8th scale monster truck just like the real ones. I want a John Boyer chassis but they are hard to come by. :wave:


----------



## pulling

Hi to all i do r/c truck & tractor pulling lots of fun


----------



## robertsrcraceway

i have a new R/C dirt track open in Fowlerville, MI

Local radio controlled car race track is looking for racers
Located at 9792 Judd Rd, Fowlerville MI 48836
Any rc cars are welcome- nitro or electric and any size from 1/16th to 1/5th 
TRACK SIZE is 120 ft x 40 ft, all dirt with jumps and curves
EMAIL - [email protected] 
We will be open every weekend - Saturday and Sunday ONLY at this time
10:00 am to 6:00 pm
COST
There will be a $10.00 charge for the day 
All you will need to do is fill out a club membership form
There will be refreshments available for purchase @ $1.00 each
Snacks and Food soon to come
ONLY A FEW TABLES AND CHAIRS ARE AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME. YOU ARE WELCOME TO BRING YOUR OWN IF YOU LIKE. TENTS ARE ALLOWED ALSO. 
PLEASE EMAIL US IF YOU ARE INTERESTED
9792 Judd Rd, Fowlerville MI 48836


----------



## genious_mindz

*wsup guys*

looking for a reasonable priced 1/4 scale sprint car. Roller will be fine r a complete on please let me know what u have


----------



## aerospark

Hi to all,
I've been into r/c planes since high school in the sixty's and started with single channel escapement and a plans built trainer. The radio system was a kit because it was all I could afford then.


----------



## msutton4

*Hello*

Hi,

I just joined do to a friend taking me to a track an having a really fun time there.....I am looking at going from backyard fun to the track......Going to buy my first sct or scb soon....hope to be running soon or in the spring.....hope to see some of you sometime ......I am in the ohio area....


----------



## pulling

*Track*



msutton4 said:


> hi,
> 
> i just joined do to a friend taking me to a track an having a really fun time there.....i am looking at going from backyard fun to the track......going to buy my first sct or scb soon....hope to be running soon or in the spring.....hope to see some of you sometime ......i am in the ohio area....


my not see me at thay track i truck and tractor pulling it is fun to do just like all r/c stuff it is lots of money in it


----------



## pulling

*Parts*



dirby1 said:


> hi
> i am new to this forum but not new to rc.
> I run naja 5b.
> I have had 4 of them.
> I have been on other forums too.


hi is that 1/5 scale imy looking in to buy a 1/5 scale steering sat up for a 1/5 scale r/c puller looking at a 97 cc motor to put on it looks like lots of fun


----------



## hpinitroseller

*Selling Hpi mt2/Axial 28RR nitro engine (manassas va)*

Selling my like new hpi mt 2 engine works fine needs a small bit of tunning comes with 8 tires parts booklet parts new shocks new fuel tank and new glow plug igniter 220$

axial engine with 3 tanks ran through it also has new engine mount on it and purple pipe 230$
email me em


will trade both with 3 controllers and a new 2.4 for a E revo


----------



## edwu

*nice to join here..*

hi there..i'm newbie member..nice to know you all..


----------



## pulling

Hi what do you do i do r/c truck and tractor pulling


----------



## pulling

boyd said:


> I just quit n.t.p.a. mod minirod tractor pulling just got into vta racing i just havent raced yet. I look forward to see you guys at the track.


DO YOU HAVE THAY PULLER UP FOR SALE OR YOUR YOU GOING TO GET BACK IN PULLING SUM DAY:wave:


----------



## pulling

sacrcman1965 said:


> hi everyone, new to the site and have a quick and probaly a stupid question? I have a traxxas slash and my steering trim is all the way to the right. How do i get this back to center or "0" like when it was new? Do i need to adjust my servo?
> 
> Thanks for the help and hopefully not a dumb question.
> 
> Thanks


hi not a dumb question it my be your radio it has a justmine on in yhat my have got moved


----------



## AAltarac

Hello, Im Albert and I am new here, I just finished building my web site for RC Toys. O boy it was a hard task lots of trial and error.
Please let me know how I can improve on the site.
The site is at: www.rchobbybosts.com
hope to hear from all of you soon
Thank you


----------



## woodstock1833

Im looking to get in to rc rock crawling and if any one has a axial bully for sale please let me know thank you


----------



## brad price

*hello all*

hello everyone im brad from mississippi,bout to step off with both feet into 1/4 scale sprints,,im hooked.:wave:


----------



## genious_mindz

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Three Six Mafia

*hi*

Hello


----------



## genious_mindz

brad price said:


> hello everyone im brad from mississippi,bout to step off with both feet into 1/4 scale sprints,,im hooked.:wave:


they r awesome make sure u do the reasearch on em


----------



## CenTxSprints

*New member*

Hi guys, new to the forum good to see all 1/4 scale sprint
guys in here. Im building a dirt sprint prototype to start
testing and tuning..i do it for the love of it. Look fwd to
hearing from some of u guys...will be starting a forum soon
on 1/4 sprints..stay tuned...


----------



## pulling

:wave:


CenTxSprints said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum good to see all 1/4 scale sprint
> guys in here. Im building a dirt sprint prototype to start
> testing and tuning..i do it for the love of it. Look fwd to
> hearing from some of u guys...will be starting a forum soon
> on 1/4 sprints..stay tuned...


1/4 scale i like moore info imy looking to bulid 1/5 scale r/c pulling truck it may be 4x4 not shur yat


----------



## mopar marv

Hello everyone,:wave:

I just signed up this morning,looking forward to seeing what everyone is working on and making some new friends.

I'm still kinda new to real RCs, I just made the jump to hobby grade in 2005 but I'm a retired auto mechanic so I'm learning quickly. And having a great time doing it.

I'm mainly into vintage trucks and buggies. But I'm also a huge monster truck fan,especially the Clodbusters. And I really like the older Traxxas E-Maxx .

Nitro powered or electric,it doesn't matter to me,I like both.


----------



## pulling

Hi i do r/c truck & tractor pulling


----------



## mopar marv

pulling said:


> Hi i do r/c truck & tractor pulling



Cool. 

My bashing buddy and I have been discussing if we should build a pull sled to drag around with our trucks. Nothing serious just for fun.


----------



## pulling

Cool hope you do for pulling your track well need to be 40 ft 5 ft strating line and 5 ft for shut down and at lest 4 ft if you need me help on you track slad lat me know thank you tony yoakam prasd of c.o.t&t.p.a


----------



## RoachJ.

Hi everybody,
My name is Joe Roach, this is my second year back to RC racing after a 21 year absence. I race off road 1/8 scale buggys, 1/10 2wd buggy, and 1/10 
2wd short course truck. On carpet I race 1/12 pan, 1/10 touring car, and 1/18 late model oval. Want to race 1/10 oval this year with a sprint car and what ever else I can run on an oval. 

Vehicles I have,
My first pro level rc car which is an RC10 Gold Pan 
T.O.P. Photon
CRC 1/12
Losi 8ight-E 2.0
Losi XXX-SCT
Losi 22
I run a Spectrum DX3R Pro radio


----------



## My tank

Can any body help me, I am wanting to get a tank and modify it some thing like Bob Chandler's Bigfoot fastrax ,I dought I will use the smoke or bb part's,most likely just the steering and of course the motor's,I plan on metal up grade's, I can't afford a Tamiya so I thought about Heng Long Tiger tank unless any body has a good suggestion.
Can any one help ?
Thank you.
Roger Beam.
Email [email protected]
Just let me know your from this site.


----------



## Wrenchmonkey

*Back to RC after 25 over years*

I am getting back into RC after over 25 years. I used to ride my bike 5 miles to the nearest RC flying field just to watch them fly. I bought a Kyosho Skyline 2000GT road car and a Tamiya Hornet. I turned 16 got a car and realized that most girls were not impressed with my RC skills so I boxed everything up.

My wife kept giving my son these horrible RC cars every Christmas and got mad when I told her they were junk. So to settle the argument I was cleaned up the Kyosho charged the 25 year old Nicads and shocked everyone when it went screaming down the street at over 20 MPH and it even ran for over 5 minutes.

My 10 year old son loved it even with the old 2 stick remote (no wheel) but the kept asking me if I could get the hornet running. After a whole Saturday of cleaning up the hornet and transferring the radio gear to it I couldn't find a servo-protector steering link that matched the odd-ball Tower Hobbies square head servo.

The Next day went to the Hobby Shop and bought a Traxxas Rustler and we have been having lots of fun with it. I was amazed at how much better the electric cars are today.


----------



## nightrodder07

*newbe*

first post hello been into r/c planes but they tend to come apart when they hit something solid so gettin into boats they don't crash as easy any way looking forward to meeting everyone:wave:


----------



## pulling

Hi i do r/c truck&tractor pulling it is a lot fun


----------



## mgabs061551

Hello, new to hobby talk and i have into the hobby since i was a child and im 26 now. Looking to buy some 1/10 scale electric cars and trucks 4wd. Let me know!


----------



## seawirthy

*New Member*

Hi, I'm new to this site and at first glance very impressed. I live in Calabash and need some help. I bought a 1/8 scale rock crawler, a MRC Super Brain 977charger and a Futaba T6EX - 6 channel radio off EBAY and know very little about how to set it all up. I would like to program my radio to individually steer front and rear and also turn front and rear in opposite directions on ch.6. Also how to use the charger. Am I asking for too much? See attachment.


----------



## TANGKILLER

Howdy: All moved back to minn from yosemite national park,ca

ready to get into the rc crowd here..........// tangkiller // <jd>


----------



## lowboy

If anybody is around the bryan,ohio area we have a new rc track its fountain city rc raceway. We are on facebook.


----------



## genious_mindz

lowboy said:


> If anybody is around the bryan,ohio area we have a new rc track its fountain city rc raceway. We are on facebook.


what r u guys running


----------



## lowboy

2wd & 4wd open on the oval,stock 2wd short-course trucks on the offroad,2wd open short-course trucks on the offroad & 4wd short-course trucks on the offroad. If some people bring some othere cars we will make a class.


----------



## bryanstarks33

*new to hobbytalk*

new to hobbytalk looking foward to talking to u all:thumbsup:


----------



## keebler

Hi..I'm kenny in Illinois.. been into Nitro and Electric r/c off road since 1985.
I started out with the Big Bear elec. off road
Just got an E. Pede off EBAY and am just nosing around for a little info... it is a 3610 or 3601 not sure. I know it is an older one.
I'm still learning stuff....lol....:wave:


P.S. been a member since 2005 I guess I don't talk much...since this is my 1st. post....LOL...:thumbsup:


----------



## keebler

A couple of mine...FG Marder and T-Maxx




















Playin' with some lights on rusty basher body on my E. Pede...red light on hood changes color, Red,Blue,and Green.....


----------



## Xtreme reality racing

*New here*

Hey guys I'm new here I'm Bryant I'm from north Alabama and I have a micro reality racetrack with 6 1/10 scale NASCAR themed pan cars we do everything from feativals to birthday party's I'm actually needing new NASCAR decals for my cars thought maybe I could find em here. Thanks y'all


----------



## racetruck

I;am new to hobby talk have been a member for awhile just don;t post much have been into rc from 1968 built basa planes and boats then got into nitro off road trucks RC10GT's,savage Rc250,miss bud,losi slider,and now having fun bashing 1/5 scale redcat rampage monster trucks i like the big gas 2 stroke motors also just meet johnnyhacksaw last night i would like to get into 1/4 scale sprint cars. here is a pic with scott handing me my third place trophy at large scale rc this year at power jam


----------



## buckeyenut73

hi my name is dale. im into short course racing and the last couple monthes have got into dirt oval racing. looking for tracks that do these indoors during the winter monthes. thanks for any help. have slash 2wd slash 4wd, losi scte ten , losi mini late and slider.


----------



## crankcase

hi
my name is mark and new to hobby talk. looking to get into oval racing, and looking for second hand pan cars. if any one can point me in the right dirrection would be great thanks.


----------



## XLR8

*Pro outlaw 2wd*

Hi my name is xlr8 an I have an addiction :dude:


----------



## airbornesurfer

*Fayetteville/Fort Bragg R/C*

Hello Hobby Talk..... Airbornesurfer.. would like to just introduce myself to the forum and personally thank you guys and gals for allowing me to join into the RC world here. I currently reside in North Carolina thanks to military... Hooooah.. Any drivers in the area of 910 to 919 that are as passionate about rcing it as I am anytime drop a PM and see if we cant get up and bash some... Right now the favorite out of my fleet is my highly customized Tamiya BMW Z4.. Have to see to believe...


----------



## drvnthekidzslash

kevin from cleveland ohio.......my 11yr old son just got a slash for b-day....turns out i'm learning a little bit about the rc hobby....think i've been bitten....c-ya in the forums!


----------



## kenda allen

hello


----------



## gpspeedster85

Hey guys been in the Hobby for over 30+ years seen lots of changes and priceless looks of faces when people find this wonderful hobby for the first time. Just remember where just big kids playing with toys. Injoy.


----------



## TORC-spotter

Hello, I'm Kyle. I am in my 2nd year at Michigan Tech University studying Mechanical Engineering. When I'm not at school I race at NMRCC in Gaylord, MI. I was racing my friends RC cars but I just bought a Traxxas Slash and have already collected some go fast parts for it. My first race w/my own car will be in St. Ignace at the high school in Dec.

I enjoy the SC scene because it reminds me of the TORC series, where I spot for a few different teams. With the RC cars I can get my fix of Off Road all year-round!!!!

Thanks for your time and I hope to be somewhat involved with the discussions.


----------



## Promatchracer

TORC-spotter said:


> Hello, I'm Kyle. I am in my 2nd year at Michigan Tech University studying Mechanical Engineering. When I'm not at school I race at NMRCC in Gaylord, MI. I was racing my friends RC cars but I just bought a Traxxas Slash and have already collected some go fast parts for it. My first race w/my own car will be in St. Ignace at the high school in Dec.
> 
> I enjoy the SC scene because it reminds me of the TORC series, where I spot for a few different teams. With the RC cars I can get my fix of Off Road all year-round!!!!
> 
> Thanks for your time and I hope to be somewhat involved with the discussions.


Hi Kyle 
Stop over to the thread for the St Ignace track and post up 
We are racing this Saturday and would love to have you come and race. 
If you don't have a car yet from Rob than you an run one of mine until you get yours 
Maybe Rob will show up to the races also 
Hope to see you there and also follow us on Facebook KC Hobbies and Raceway 
Thanks and welcome to Hobbytalk also


----------



## airbornesurfer

*racing track*

Oh Kyle I am jealous. Since being in Fayetteville I have only gotten the bad news that the one area that had on road racing around has vanished and now it is to the point where I am trying to cross over to off road and to my shock can not even locate an off road track around either.. If anyone has an inside deal on any areas around the Fayetteville NC area or Northern South Carolina area please let me know as I am hurting here not getting my fix. Have resulted to flying my 3D "Frankenstein" TREX around with fellow flyers


----------



## Nelson q

*newbie*

Hello everyone, I'm new here so bare with me,lol...:tongue:, yes my name is Nelson and I'm from Rochester NY...I resently went to the Mugen chalenge at Ohio, KnB and met some nice people out there and it was a nice weekend of good racing people...I would like to said Thanks to Garry Duxburry and his dad for there help :thumbsup:, you guys are AWESOME...:thumbsup:


----------



## hillybilly

*1/4 scale*

new here looking to get into quarter scale racing didnt no we had a track here in braston any one with any info call me please 6783160811


----------



## rkhess

airbornesurfer said:


> Oh Kyle I am jealous. Since being in Fayetteville I have only gotten the bad news that the one area that had on road racing around has vanished and now it is to the point where I am trying to cross over to off road and to my shock can not even locate an off road track around either.. If anyone has an inside deal on any areas around the Fayetteville NC area or Northern South Carolina area please let me know as I am hurting here not getting my fix. Have resulted to flying my 3D "Frankenstein" TREX around with fellow flyers


Try Wilson offroad/oval up 95 should be right over an hour from post


----------



## rckid 14

hello im new here ,i race 1/8 losi latemodels with every available upgrade on them (around 2200 dollars finished) on dirt oval tracks everywhere in florida,wisconsin,illinois and georgia


----------



## rckid 14

no we dont have part supliers ,were still in high school so we work jobs in the summer that we can still go race and get enough money to race and build new cars,and yes the people in wisconsin are great we were only going to race there once but the people were so nice we went back 2 more times to race with them,we try to,come on down to lorida and support our home track ronnie setsers ss raceway for the cigar city showdown thius saturday



thanks
blake


----------



## mccmatty

Hello my name is matt I have the evader ext2 and I think I stripped my gears out in the tranny by overtightening wheel nuts. I am relatively new so I need some advice on how to fix this


----------



## Kbaker29

*Newbie again*

Getting back in after over 15 years. Going carpet oval racing and trying to get familiar with all the new stuff! A lot has changed.


----------



## Darksideair

*new to site*

hello fellow modelers im new to the site and still trying to figure it out ....i race mainly rc monster trucks ...i have 9 clodbusters a txt-1 a juggernaut 2 and 3 usa-1's .....i just moved back to michigan and am trying to find some clubs on the western side of the state ....like greand rapids muskegon area....if anyone knows of any clubs or would like to start one pls feel free to hit me up .....im a custom painter and airbrush artest so if anyone has any questions on bodies i have no problems giving tips and tricks ....


----------



## RaisingCain

Hi, im Jay. Im a union electrician, Residential Journeyman and Inside Commercial Apprentice. Im a self taught mechanic and motorcycle builder, i also build high-end water and air-cooled computers for extra cash. 

Back in High School my classmates and i use to race RC10L on carpet oval. I bought an RC10-CE back then but never raced off-road. Its been around 15 years since i touched the RC10 and was looking at getting back into it. I know its an old car but its all i have and i dont think the "boss" would let me buy another car since i already have a bunch of toys and hobbies going. 

Ill be around here reading and trying to learn all of the new technology and seeing what tracks are around me and what classes/cars everyone runs. Looking for tracks around the Warren, Ohio area. 

I do a lot of trading, buying and selling on EVGA.com, ebay.com and i use Heatware.com. I would add a link to my evals from other users but i havent looked to see how to add a signature on here yet.


----------



## Bradtn

*Oval*

I'm getting back in after a 5 year break. Stopped touring car racing 5 years ago. Going carpet oval racing for the first time in 15+ years.


----------



## speckledhatch

hi good am

nice to be here 

thanks godspeed


----------



## joedoc973

*Thanks for the Great Forum*

As a new member ,I would like to take this time to say Thanks for the Great Forum. I have been into 1/16 RC Tanks for about 5 years now, Heng Long as who can afford Tamiya? right. Im 51 yrs old , A Retired/Disabled EMT-Paramedic from Newport, North Carolina. I have been modeling for about 40 yrs and have just gotten into Scratch building, which is why I love Heng Long as there so much to do....have 2 Tiger 1s,Mattorro King Tiger, PzKw IV and a Jagdpanther which is going to get the whole nine yds...Any problems that I run across I just hit the search and Presto..One of you helpful members have the answer. So Thank You All.....Joe Harris:thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley

Hello, everyone! :wave: I raced years ago with the Rivertown Racers in Grand Rapids, MI. I haven't been into RC Car racing in 15years. I saw an event this past Saturday at Rogers Plaza in Wyoming, MI. It sure got the blood stirring again! Maybe I will try it again! :thumbsup:

Gary


----------



## craigjw

What's a good "spec-class" to get back into RC racing ??


----------



## hyperdrive

*New to forum*

Hello fellow enthusiast. It's really pretty cool to read how many are getting back into RC racing after years of layoff. I myself raced a little over 20 years ago and recently have got the bug to go back at it!

I have raced just about every form of 4 wheel RC racing, including quarter scale stock cars and sprints. I have ran many series here in my home state of Florida and won some big races.

This time around I am going to start back racing 10th scale pan cars on carpet. On road to start and maybe get into some oval racing as well. So much has changed...especially in the battery department. I remember back in the day you got your nicads good and warm and put the car on the track and didn't dare move it as to loose your peak. Now...I went last week and guys are running a lap or two to get the tire softener off and then race...wow!
Also you needed a battery pack for each race and each practice...I never ran the same battery more than once in a day!

Anyway, I am really excited about starting again to see at the age of 47 if I still got it, but whether I do or not....looking forward to the experience and meeting new RC racing friends....who knows...if things go well, might just run the snowbird nationals for the experience..being that it's held 30 minutes from my home. You have to race the best to learn to be the best...can't wait!


----------



## dr static

*First Post*

* :wave: Hello from Spokane, Washington :wave: 
*​


----------



## wingracer

Hello, just trying to make this stupid make a first post thing go away.


----------



## dms888

*newbie to carpet racing*

hello, my name is matt. ive been into rc for some time now but just back yard bashing and messing around. im trying to get started in racing at my local track and have almost everything i need. now im going to try to start building the car and get out there. i will be running the 17.5 sportsman truck class. i would appreciate any help or tips anyone has. just pm me because this thread is to busy to keep up with.
thanks, matt


----------



## Jim R

First post


----------



## Jeremy86

hello i just started hobbie talk and trying to figure it out


----------



## bobofatcat

hey this bobofatcat i just joined hobbytalk. i've been in the hobby for about 20yrs now i currently have pacesetter 1/4 scale top fuel dragster,rc10 t3 truck & just bought a losi micro truck. i always loved rc cars & boats


----------



## cookeddev99

*slash*

im looking for a slash 4x4


----------



## Nitroaddict99

*First post*

Hey, ive been racing 1/8 nitro buggies off road, and am interested in getting into 1/4 scale on road with weedeater engine, any help would be appreciated......thanks


----------



## gaia

*im a newbie*

My name is Renee. I'm very new to r/c racing. It all started when I designed a buggy body with my husband . It turned out pretty sweet and I innocently wanted to see it go fast.... that was this past spring. My husband is s.n.a.f.u. and he's also my coach. I run a team associated sc10 brushless with a lipo. Make no mistake I'm very much a novice but I'm enjoying this hobby above and beyond any expectations I ever had.


----------



## PeterL-TRF

Im pete and have been a racer for a few years now. Im currently looking to expand my knowledge base which has led me to hobby talk.


----------



## craigjw

*RC classes*

It looks like we are going to try a 2wd Slash stock class..


----------



## Rockboy56

*New to Hobby Talk*

First time to post but visited here only a few times. My hobby is rock crawling and I run an Axial SCX10 Honcho. I am also in the process of building a scale 1969 Ford F150. Lots of fun.
My main interest in posting today is to sell an off road Traxxas Slash VXL 4x4 which I will put in the swapand sell section


----------



## Heli1954

*Hi*

Hi everybody

I.m getting in to heli t-rex 450 got two of them
but all time nitro truck fan I have a old HPI nitro MT all decked out in aluminum
I have a HPI R40, HPI tec-4 that can out run the nitro cars in my area.:wave:


----------



## tbonefl1

*R/C Bedone*

Hi,
First time to post!
Been a R/C'r a long time!
Will be lookin to reducing my inventory shortly!


----------



## steja

*Hello everyone!*

Hi, this is my 1st post on this forum. I am a new collector of diecast cars. My collection is growing fast and my wallet is taking a kicking!  I will post some photos in the near future...


----------



## 43forever

hi . i just traded my r/c planes for a hyperdrive pro3 set up so after 20 years of flying r/c planes i am now getting back into r/c cars. my last car was a bolink sport back in 1991.


----------



## swingerguy340

Hey guys mostly over on the slot car area BUT not so much into HO cars anymore (more commercial (have 30+ car/trucks but our local track is a 3 hour drive)

getting back to R/C as I'm slowly building a Clod for mudding, hill climbing, and easier rock climbing. Plan to have more than just a Clod however I have a bunch of vintage stuff I'll be doing up on Tamiya TT01E chassis' (bunch of Bolink muscle cars). I just bought a Tamiya Ford Lightning kit and a few things to make it go good (15t motor, 3800 mAh bat, Tower Hobbies radio kit)...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290624046407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290567170285

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290625447454

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330635315676


----------



## realtreejeep

hey everyone whats up my names josh and have running rc's since i was ten and love it.. im more of the type to go find a good two track in the woods with some jumps and run the slash or xxxsct around but some sand and my stadium truck are fun as well.. i look forward to chatting with everyone.. thanks josh


----------



## dzzydawg

Hey guys! im keith. Im really interested in doing the RC racing for my local oval/road course carpet track. They run the beginner truck series, which is what i want to do. I want to get a used RC truck for myself to start, but have no idea where to look, and what to look for. I havent really found anything on craigslist or ebay. I would really appreciate some help, thanks!


----------



## k bailey

Hello...new to the site...looking forward to communicating with my rc buddies...


----------



## goalie30

Hi all:

After a short break (21 years), I've decided to try my hand again at RC racing. Thinking of starting with off-roading. Just got to figure out what to buy...

Thanks
Matt


----------



## hyperdrive

It's been close to 21 years for me as well Matt. It has taken me a month to start from scratch and gather everything I need. Tonight will be my first night racing with my new setup. I have a 1/10 scale CRC pan car and will be racing on road on carpet. I think it will take me about a month to get back up to speed to really compete, but I have very good equipment including a Fut 4pks radio.

Good luck getting back into it.


----------



## clevedog64

:wave:hello folk's new to nitro buggys but really likeing it would like to lean a lot more and joining a forum should be the best way to learn thanks to you guys for haveing me and hope to learn and help out any one I can thanks clevedog:thumbsup:


----------



## crisrc

*new to the forums*

whats up everybody i just registered on here and want to say hello. i live in port huron mi, been into rc for a few years now and am just rescently getting into electric rc (mainly been a nitro guy) cant wait to get to know everybody like i have on other forums and definatly gain some knowledge from the veterans.


----------



## xxfile

New here today been at 1/18 with MRS4 since they came out currently EXO3 chassis but as we all know parts are drying up sooooo going to BRP cars. looking forward to their arrival ( ordering later this week) 
Also been playing outdoor offroad for 20 odd years starting with original xx losi . Now losi scte and slash 4x4 and too many others to list.


----------



## mccune211

*new guy*

hi everyone first post just signed up today i used to race quads but now im into rc cars BAD lol race 4x4 corr,1/8 truggy and buggy gotta have a hobby lol thats about it so once again hello


----------



## redbull4

first time post in a while glad to back i race tenth scale slider at woodville mall its a blast bunch of good people race there


----------



## wheelykingpuller

first post into tenth scale short corse pulling and dirtoval and 1/18 scale carpet


----------



## 2056dennis

*really*



redbull4 said:


> first time post in a while glad to back i race tenth scale slider at woodville mall its a blast bunch of good people race there


first off welcome and dang not sure who you are talking about as far as being a good bunch of guys LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Hpi racer 20

*Newbie*

I am new to this site can anyone tell me how to post a truck I am wanting to sell on this site. A friend told me that I could do this here but not sure how. Thanks


----------



## DR.DIRT

*unmounted foam donuts??*

Can someone please tell me where I can get unmounted foam donuts for an 1/18 scale mini late model???..........Thanks......


----------



## Promatchracer

I can see if I can get them from one of my distributors They make the tires so I am sure I can get some from them unmounted 
Email me and I can help you out 
Also welcome to Hobbytalk


----------



## rockhound

*from slots to racer*

Hello to all you people.

Years ago I had a couple of slot cars with a few modifiers. Had fun with them at the local track. Later on I got a small race car, (still have it), had fun running it around and making little ramps for it to jump off of. Came across a Mustang Cobra, tried to get it to run but didn't have the right batteries for it.

To James35, I liked your profile, and wondered if you would be interested in another Mustang Cobra? It's all there but the batteries. My email is 
[email protected].


----------



## DR.DIRT

Thanks a lot.......


----------



## chief1519

*1:6 Scale Batmobile*

Hi...I am new to this site. Can anyone tell me anything about the 1:6 scale Tyco Batmobile. I have one I'd like to sell. In box, taken out and tested, then put back in box.

Thanks!


----------



## 2056dennis

*welcome*



redbull4 said:


> first time post in a while glad to back i race tenth scale slider at woodville mall its a blast bunch of good people race there


 welcome to the site and im sure i will see you at the track :thumbsup:


----------



## johann

hi all new to this site raced for maney years just got my 7 year old boy into it doing the 1/10 4x4  and legends stuff at our local track hillsdal rc thinking of geting into carpet racing talked to a guy with a mcpappy 2.5 eny help will b helpful thanks


----------



## sammymeschino

*Hot Bodies Dirt Demon*

Would anyone have the manual for Hot Bodies Dirt Demon 1/8th scale Monster Truck in a PDFFile:thumbsup:


----------



## styles

*Greetings Hobby Talk Community...*

...from the fun loving Rookie. :wave:


----------



## Team Traxxas

yo .....glad to be here


----------



## redbull4

cant wait for saturday to try and beat the two time champ(aka cheater) just kidding


----------



## CreativeIndy

Hey everyone! LONG time troll, first time poster. Names Brian! I'm from Indy if you couldn't tell. 

I dabble in mostly electric on road, and some off road. I have a few nitro on and off road and a handfull of boats and heli's. I have or previously had just about every type of RC out there. I trade alot, and I am known for buying excess quantities of the same type of car. Run mostly AE products of all scales. I have this OCD when it comes to bodies and scratches/dents, so I go through car bodies like people change underware. Love to help people out if I can with providing any knowledge(limited as it may be), tools, parts or cars if they need it. So, that's about it, hope to see some new faces!


----------



## Full Bore

First post, newbie as of june we bought our 1st Revo now 5 trucks later we have the bug. Looking to learn more here since both my local hobby shops closed in the past 2 months. 1/10 scale short corse.


----------



## Promatchracer

Full Bore said:


> First post, newbie as of june we bought our 1st Revo now 5 trucks later we have the bug. Looking to learn more here since both my local hobby shops closed in the past 2 months. 1/10 scale short corse.


Welcome to the boards 
Just want to say hi and that we are racing up in Saint Ignace and have a Hobby Shop up here too 
Hope to see you come and race with us


----------



## southern thunder

*Hello out there !!!*

I go by "Lightning Lee" on other forums, here I had a little trouble with the user name and password so I set up new account as "Southern Thunder" from the south and proud of it, and love picking at my northern friends, LOL, raced rc 12 years ago and got the itch again, running 1/18 LM and 1/10 17.5 spec dirt late model, usually sell off things to concenteate on what I am doing at the time, dont sell all the time but when I do I am fair and ship fast !!! Used to run up front in the old days and intend on doing so now !!!! Glad to be a member here and Hope everyone has a great Christmas, and a Happy New Year !!!!!!
Ken ( Southern Thunder )


----------



## Full Bore

Thanks for the welcome and can't wait to come up and check it out.


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow newb*



redbull4 said:


> cant wait for saturday to try and beat the two time champ(aka cheater) just kidding


*really you want a piece of me lol* bringit lol


----------



## Night Wing_1

Thank you for a warm welcome


----------



## 1970AMX

Night Wing_1 said:


> Thank you for a warm welcome


ROLL TIDE ROLL..Welcome


----------



## Night Wing_1

Hope i'm doing this right-my first time to try and sell any r/c stuff-I have alot of HPI Pro 2 items i'm going to sell.REason i'm selling is i just bought a HPI Sprint 2 Flux and nothing will be of use to me with new car.I have won 5 championships with thes cars,so it is good items not junk,You can contact me at my email address-I have it where memembers can email me--this stuff will be very low priced too--ty--Wayne


----------



## Night Wing_1

TY for the Roll Tide,but I was raised in Nashville and i'm a Vanderbuilt fan--I live hard in Ala.-1 son went to Auburn and other went to Alabama--lol


----------



## Promatchracer

1970amx said:


> roll tide roll..welcome


roll tide baby


----------



## Promatchracer

Night Wing_1 said:


> TY for the Roll Tide,but I was raised in Nashville and i'm a Vanderbuilt fan--I live hard in Ala.-1 son went to Auburn and other went to Alabama--lol


At least 1 son was correct LOL 
Welcome to HT


----------



## rcsumo

Promatchracer said:


> roll tide baby


If that's football, you're a Bama fan in Mich??


----------



## Promatchracer

Yes its Football The only Kind BAMA FOOTBALL 
Yes I am in Michigan but I grew up in Birmingham Al during the Bear Bryant Era Live 10 miles from Legend Field and went there as much as I could


----------



## rcsumo

Promatchracer said:


> Yes its Football The only Kind BAMA FOOTBALL
> Yes I am in Michigan but I grew up in Birmingham Al during the Bear Bryant Era Live 10 miles from Legend Field and went there as much as I could


Gotcha. Good luck in the Championship game!


----------



## sc10racer

*hobbytalk*

hi all just a few short words to say hello im new to this site but im a long time member to other sites 

rcuniverse
rctech
revoworld


----------



## Night Wing_1

*welcome*



sc10racer said:


> hi all just a few short words to say hello im new to this site but im a long time member to other sites
> 
> rcuniverse
> rctech
> revoworld


good to have you on board-tc


----------



## RCFun

Welcome
Night wing_1 
Good to have you on board. Winter weather fixin to come upon us. Are U ready for indoor racing?


----------



## hrdrvr

I was directed to hobby talk by a friend of mine. I have been into mini-z racing for the past 5-6 years, and have recently opened a store and race track for all micro scale RC cars. Will post up pictures of the store and my stuff soon


----------



## MMfromAZ85

Hello Everyone!! My name is Mike and I live in AZ, I am a private owner of 3 fully built quarter scale stock cars. Each have 3 servos (throttle,stearing,brake) and honda 4-stroke gas engines (they really move!!). I also have various spare small parts- and two spare-part bodies as well. Additionally I have 8-used lexan shells that are painted and numbered. Trying to sell bundle-figured this is the place to try! anyone interested please contact my email, I have plenty of pictures and can take more if requested- [email protected]


----------



## trashslash

hello ppl i am new to this site i have some b2 parts for sale


----------



## LockeD

I made an account so I could view some of the results from the MWGS. 

Hi :wave:


----------



## Tuxedo

*Hello !*

Hello all, new to the site but it looks great so far! Hope to talk with some of you soon


----------



## CrEeChEr98

hello


----------



## ace44041

*Hello*

Just wondering if anyone has a set of 4 super soft slicks for a traxxas slash 4x4,that are in fairly decent shape for sale....Thanks


----------



## sodman56

Hello to all. I live in South Texas and belong to STAR/CAR RC Club. We have an off road track and I'm working on putting in a dirt oval track. Hope to talk to you all soon.


----------



## 665ae

Hiya! New guy from Michigan just getting into the R/C hobby.


----------



## DOTHEDEW7

can someone please explain step by step how to put something up for sale on hobbytalk. Thanks :wave:


----------



## RCFun

hi Ya new guy from Michigan 
Glad to have ya on board, snowing there yet? Looking forward to some indoor racing and even, snow digging rubber burning RCFun.


----------



## tk20fan

New guy from central New York, been out of the hobby for about 15 years and just getting back in both dirt oval and off-road.
Can't believe how much the technology has changed!


----------



## sprice13126

*New to this site*

New to this site but not to the rc world. Just haven't done any racing and I thinking about getting into it now. Just don't know much about the racing part. Looking at short course truck racing. Any info would be great.


----------



## jayh50

*Brand new*

Hello all, I am new to this sight. I have been racing rc cars and trucks for the last year. Not very well I might add. But trying to have fun.

Jay


----------



## bigdintn

I was told about this from some one I race with. I am Dennis from Nashville


----------



## Stormtrooper74

*Hello*

Raced 25yrs ago when I was just pre-teen, decided to get back into and found that I have plenty to learn. Just bought a Losi XXX_SCT to get back into it.


----------



## phillysteak

Hi all new to the site looks awsome im phil from ohio


----------



## Guest

*Looking for Brian Miskolcz*

deleted


----------



## johnnyby68

*newbie*

new here... i've been carpet oval racing for roughly 4-5 yrs now with various cars from 1/10th scale evaders to 1/18th mini slider


----------



## 99pete379x

*newbie*

Hi all newbie in the house.Love this site and the members are great,loads of great info and helpful hints.Thanks


----------



## nyther

*newbie*

Hi all,
I have been in the hobby for about 25 years on and off. I still have my first true R/C car, which is the monster beetle. I also got into R/C helicopters, but that hobby got expensive really fast with the crashes. I have moved also to the modern electronics with a E-Revo, Savage Flux, Mini Revo, and a Mini Savage. I still have a fascination with brushed motors. I have several, and enjoy running them and truing the comms with my lathe. I look forward to talking to all of you and sharing the joys of this wonderful hobby.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## misplaced_vol

*Newbie Alert*

Hey Yall

My name is Nathan, I currently reside in Portage, Michigan. Originally, I'm from the great state of Tennessee, GO VOLS. I am new to this hobby and thanks to member Crue, I found this amazing site. I am looking to getting into a TT01 racing series at a LHS in Portage. I have been reading on here for the last couple of days and am amazed at the knowledge found on this site. 

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## Promatchracer

misplaced_vol said:


> Hey Yall
> 
> My name is Nathan, I currently reside in Portage, Michigan. Originally, I'm from the great state of Tennessee, GO VOLS. I am new to this hobby and thanks to member Crue, I found this amazing site. I am looking to getting into a TT01 racing series at a LHS in Portage. I have been reading on here for the last couple of days and am amazed at the knowledge found on this site.
> 
> Thanks
> Nathan


Welcome to the site and to Michigan 
and BTW Roll Tide Roll


----------



## andresohc

*New member intro*

I am Andre Fleuette, I am from Wisconsin and am re-entering the RC hobby with an 11 yr old son rekindling the flames for RC. I was an E tec for years and am in the medical field now. Happy new year.
Peace
Andre


----------



## SYCONITRO

Hey everyone Syco my name and Nitro my game , looking forward to the next little shindig at the track. C4L thanxs.


----------



## TCCustoms

Hello, Just signed up Thanks to a fellow member on here that i met locally and on a few other RC Sites and he said this was the best so HERE I AM and would like to also welcome VOL as i also am from MI but i have lived here my whole life



misplaced_vol said:


> Hey Yall
> 
> My name is Nathan, I currently reside in Portage, Michigan. Originally, I'm from the great state of Tennessee, GO VOLS. I am new to this hobby and thanks to member Crue, I found this amazing site. I am looking to getting into a TT01 racing series at a LHS in Portage. I have been reading on here for the last couple of days and am amazed at the knowledge found on this site.
> 
> Thanks
> Nathan


----------



## Sneaky

*1/16 traxxas kyle bush oval truck*

Hello everyone im a new at RC racing i just bought the 1/16 kyle busch brushless flat track truck gonna run on concrete oval can anybody provide this rookie with any assistance. thanks


----------



## dr static

*Welcome*



TCCustoms said:


> Hello, Just signed up Thanks to a fellow member on here that i met locally and on a few other RC Sites and he said this was the best so HERE I AM and would like to also welcome VOL as i also am from MI but i have lived here my whole life


*
:wave: Great Guy. I had dealings with in the past... :wave:*


----------



## gmackhurry

Just looking around for some 1/5th scale and CORR interaction. Maybe I know a few of you folks around NE Ohio.


----------



## Norman2

Hi, Have just registered on this forum as I am an avid RC Car, Sailboat and Fast Electric Boat fan. Hello to all from Brevard, NC


----------



## InnerBeastSportswear

*New and looking!*

Hello, I am new to the whole rc scene and looking for some advice on finding a rtr slash truck. I am in Indianapolis, IN and am looking to start racing asap. Please let me know if u have a slash or where to find the best deal on a good one. Thanks!


----------



## kent1975

*Rc toys*

Hi my name is jeff I live in garden grove ca and iam looking for some rc construction tractors please help!!!


----------



## Promatchracer

InnerBeastSportswear said:


> Hello, I am new to the whole rc scene and looking for some advice on finding a rtr slash truck. I am in Indianapolis, IN and am looking to start racing asap. Please let me know if u have a slash or where to find the best deal on a good one. Thanks!


I have soem used Slashes in stock bu we also have the ECX Torment in stock too It is a great truck and a better value than the slash 
We have the Torment for $175 plus shipping


----------



## kent1975

*Rc toys*

Iam new to rc toys I have ho and n scale trains but never grow out of playing in the dirt so iam in the market for some rc digging toys if anyboby can help


----------



## Rustlerscanfly

Hiya, I have tons of rc cars and electric is my favorite. But throw any broken traxxas at me an I can fix it


----------



## m iseton

Is there still a rc track in Huntington in, my husband would like to know he raced there some years ago, if so does anyone know what day and time.


----------



## RCGuy

Hi all, noob here.
My name is Mark, I live in Lowell, MI. Was referred here by JBlaze, met him today while checking out carpet racing in Grand Rapids. Thanks for all the info bud!:thumbsup:
Anyhoo, I'm a plane guy, past president of my club, Kent Radio Aeromodelers.
kentradioaeromodelers.com
Looking to get into vintage touiring class, need a car!
I would like to get a TC5, so if anybody has a package deal, I'm ready to talk.
Glad to be here,
Mark


----------



## Axial

Hey guys it's axial here!!
I've been into rc cars and trucks for 7 years and im on another forum 
I'm no noob!! Lol
Thanks for this forum!


----------



## Jerrod85

*Hey*

Hey ive been into rc for a little while I have a super fast aggressive slash, losi mini 8ighy im looking into oval track racing I want the associated rc10r5 whats a good motor esc combo and steering servo to get


----------



## F1Racing

*1 4 scale sprint car*

Hey guys,Just intoducing myself, Joined this forum so you guys can follow me build a 1 4 scale sprint car from scratch. Look forward to it. 
Thanks
F1Racing


----------



## jchappell

I'm restoring a 1984 Endinger Stamp A that I purchased new in 1984. I bought it for my son who was 7 at time and is now 34. He has a sven year old son so now I passing it on to him. I have a question regarding the teflon bushings (part #6623 in the original manual). Since I can't find replacements is there anything that can be substituded? These bushings fit into the gears on the differential shaft.


----------



## Bartman42

*Introduction*

I'm getting back into the sport after a long break. I started racing a Losi Jr T back in the late 80's and I still have it and it's a shelf queen. I then raced karts until late 90's. Then I raced wingless sprint cars from 98-2008 and retired do to age and family commitments. After 3 years of no racing, I felt I had a void in my life but not anymore I'm back lol!!! I now have a stock slash, SC10 2wd & T4.1 FT.. I started racing this winter at Indy r/c and have done ok for an old man :thumbsup:


----------



## jkjones

*Green to the sport*

Santa brought my son a Traxxas Slash for CHRISTMAS, as of right now we have burnt up two motors. Called Traxxas yesterday they are trying to upsale us a brushless motor for $130.00. They are saying the run time for the brushed motor is 3-4 min let cool run again. This does not sound right to me. any suggestions!!! As of right now he has ran it around in the yard in on the road in front of the house!!! HELP PLEASE


----------



## coasti8

I have a Traxxas Stampede. I got it from a friend and it came with an XL-1. I have upgraded it to XL-5 and the Tritan 12T. The motor seems to burn up rather quickly. I have replaced it 4 times now. Is there an alternative to the Tritan 12T? Can I use another name brand motor with the XL-5? 
I want to upgrade to the VXL but don't have the money yet. When I do upgrade will the VXL have this problem too or are the motors for that more durable?


----------



## Promatchracer

coasti8 said:


> I have a Traxxas Stampede. I got it from a friend and it came with an XL-1. I have upgraded it to XL-5 and the Tritan 12T. The motor seems to burn up rather quickly. I have replaced it 4 times now. Is there an alternative to the Tritan 12T? Can I use another name brand motor with the XL-5?
> I want to upgrade to the VXL but don't have the money yet. When I do upgrade will the VXL have this problem too or are the motors for that more durable?


You can use almost any brushed motor with the XL5 
You don't have to run the Titan 
I nice mild Mod motor will work Something around the 19t range will be fine You will be faster and have less run time but Motors are around $35-$40 new I have some decent used ones in the shop too 
BTW I am in Saint Ignace and we do races every month 
Please feel free to email me for more info


----------



## jkjones

Thanks


----------



## HIGH OCTANE RC SYR. N.Y.

*high octane rc*

Hi,we are a local hobby store located in Syracuse NY that opened doors to the public in november of 2010.We have now moved in to a bigger location and we have now build a Short Course clay track inside of our building.We are trying to also build a clay oval track.we are now racing 3 days a week,Fridays,saturdays and mondays.For now we are racing 1/10 Short course,stadium truck and buddies.Come down to: 
2083 park st.
Syracuse NY 13208
phn315) 565-4036
any question please feel free to give us a call.
we will keep you posted with further information here on offroad event.
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## mickeyf

HI My name sprit is Mickeyf I race1/4 scale sprit cars


----------



## Bob799

*New to RC cars*

Hi, my name is Bob and my son Justin just bought his first RC car. He got an Evader truck and is looking for a place to run it. 
We are both new to the RC world and have a lot of questions and a lot to learn. 
I am looking for some people to talk with that are willing to share some knowledge and help us grow in the World of RC's.

Where can we practice in the Rochester, NY area?

Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Choppa

Hey all! I got a Evader EXT2 for my kids, and now I want a personal ride. Been out of the RC game for years. I've had Ultima's, Hotshot's, and a few other cars. I'm thinking on getting a Ultima SC. Question, why does it seam that all kits come with painted bodies now? 

Chop


----------



## Tank Tracks

:wave:


----------



## cwt53

*New member*

Hey, I'm Chuck and am returning to RC after a decade. I was big into 1/10 oval racing in the 90s. It will be fun to see how the hobby/sport has developed.


----------



## ohiopudge

*New Guy*

hello everyone just joined hope to learn things on here:wave:


----------



## Datagamers

Hey everyone, names Charles or "Chuck" whichever I answer to both or any variation of Charles.

Live in Indy, I enjoy any kind of RC object and Plastic Modeling and building. I am a programmer for a company here in Indy.

That's about it.


----------



## xxrachelxx

*hi*

hi eveybody. i am new here and hope to learn more n meet some new people.


----------



## RacerX45

*New to Hobby Talk*

Hi everybody,
Just learned about this site! Cool. Been into 1/4 scale off and on since 1986.Will get a few pics up shortly!
Noel
Lake Dallas, Tx.


----------



## Fullagas

Hi all!

I joined a couple years ago IIRC, but never got around to posting. I do RC airplanes and helis mostly, a little diecast and also have a 1/4-scale sprinter. I need to identify the sprinter though, if you can help it would be greatly appreciated. I'll try to post some pics. I bought it in Rochester, NY, so maybe someone from there will recognize it.
Thanx!!


----------



## RacerX45

*sprinter*

Hmm I dont recognize it but it looks pretty cool. I like the looks of the front end, nerfs! looks a little more scale!


----------



## Anthony0579

Hello Everyone! Looking to get into 1/10 dirt oval sprint cars/late models. Any advice or direction to the right source would be awesome? I am new to this. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## gavin

:freak:Hi guys i am new here and i am from South-Africa and living near Johannesburg.I am looking to buy a 1/10 sprint.I saw some sprints here from a guy called CHESTER.WOW it looks great!How much does the average sprint cost?.We are a couple of guys here who wants to promote the sport here as we dont have oval tracks for rc here only the real deal...lol.Any help with whom i can talk?:freak::wave:


----------



## Datagamers

gavin said:


> :freak:Hi guys i am new here and i am from South-Africa and living near Johannesburg.I am looking to buy a 1/10 sprint.I saw some sprints here from a guy called CHESTER.WOW it looks great!How much does the average sprint cost?.We are a couple of guys here who wants to promote the sport here as we dont have oval tracks for rc here only the real deal...lol.Any help with whom i can talk?:freak::wave:


Welcome to tghe site 

If you don't have an oval for RC make one  Shouldn't be too hard if making one on asphalt, dirt or carpet. Pretty cool your from Africa!


----------



## McKey

*old new guy*

I was looking to start a thread for 1/12 oval, but couldn't. So I am assuming I have to do an.introduction first?

I am a novice to brushless, but I am.not new to the sport. I have three national dirt oval trophies. All of which I was the only unsponsored driver in the a main. I have countless trophies and plaques from league,local,sport racing

I am going to return to racing soon, and am looking for some assistance on batteries, mototrs and especially chargers, discargers and balancers.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sportsguy

Well now, it seems I've stumbled into a collection of folks with a like mind to my own! Not sure if that's good...for you all... 

OK, the details:

I used to do this...










Which lead to organizing this... The Nova Scotia Jeep Club SWAT Team. The Severe Weather Assistance Team is still going strong almost 6 years later, delivering doctors and nurses to the local hospitals back home when the weather turns nasty.










(more info about the community support program)

Now...? Well, I've downsized. Despite having a new Tacoma in the driveway which may become more trail worthy over time, my current focus in on my Losi Mini Crawler. In fact, while watching the Dakar, I was inspired to begin looking for a Kamaz body to mount on this little hustler. Not having any luck in that quest, but hey, its a hobby and the hunt is all part of the enjoyment.

Today began a fresh quest - collecting the bits needed to build my own, indoor rock crawling course. I'm after something small, portable and easily maintained. Not sure of the final form factor yet, but the ideas are swirling (lightweight, sturdy, durable, somewhat realistic, easily sourced, low-ish cost, etc.). 

Which is what lead me to join here, in hopes of being able to learn from others who may have already been down this path already.

Oh yeah, my name is Duane.


----------



## everard

*New guy*

Hello there, I'm new to the r/c world but I've always been very interested in all kinds of r/c cars I'm into 1/6 scale r/c and would like very much to learn from the pros out there about my new hobby.


----------



## keithcars

*newbie with alot of cars*

hi everyone new to r/c and this forum .have 10 1/4 scale cars that need a new home all are old 2 never run 30 1/8 cars 3 1/3 go karts and 20 boats .1/4 2 wcm gn 3wcm sprint 1 raco gn 2 raco stadium trucks 1 raco indy and 1 raco super mod 2 anyone interested let me know.thanks. also have a 1971 kyosho dash 1 think that was their 1st car made .19 veco in it.hope to here from you guys i neeed help.thanks again


----------



## McKey

Good luck they don't seem to want to talk unless it suits their needs. With you having items for sale you may have better luck than i!


----------



## Promatchracer

McKey said:


> Good luck they don't seem to want to talk unless it suits their needs. With you having items for sale you may have better luck than i!


This is a Introduction thread 
So welcome to Hobby Talk and I hope you can find it content useful 
We ask that all New members read the TOS link that can be found on all pages it says help/TOS 

Please feel free to browse the forums as we have a lot of members that contribute to the help of others and the success of this site 

Once again Welcome all New members and returning ones


----------



## Mike D.

McKey said:


> Good luck they don't seem to want to talk unless it suits their needs. With you having items for sale you may have better luck than i!


might concider posting in the right forum/thread for awnsers. many many guys are willing to help if in right section.:thumbsup:


----------



## toytech

McKey said:


> Good luck they don't seem to want to talk unless it suits their needs. With you having items for sale you may have better luck than i!


bad atitudes won't get you anywhere on here!

welcome and tell people what class you want to run and they can help you :wave:


----------



## McKey

toytech said:


> bad atitudes won't get you anywhere on here!
> 
> welcome and tell people what class you want to run and they can help you :wave:


I didn't mean to come across harsh, but I did introduce myself as well as ask for assistance in negotiating these forums and received no response at all. It was only after I expressed my opinion that I recieved a response - however it wasn't the assistance I had hoped for!


----------



## McKey

inferno said:


> might concider posting in the right forum/thread for awnsers. many many guys are willing to help if in right section.:thumbsup:


I was told I had to post here first, which I did, asking a very general question hoping for a nudge to some relative ho to date information. Hard to post in the correct forum when you cant find it. Which is why I asked for help here, in my introduction, as directed during the sign up process!


----------



## Promatchracer

McKey said:


> I was looking to start a thread for 1/12 oval, but couldn't. So I am assuming I have to do an.introduction first?
> 
> I am a novice to brushless, but I am.not new to the sport. I have three national dirt oval trophies. All of which I was the only unsponsored driver in the a main. I have countless trophies and plaques from league,local,sport racing
> 
> I am going to return to racing soon, and am looking for some assistance on batteries, mototrs and especially chargers, discargers and balancers.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You can find more info on you ?'s over in the Oval section

And remember to read the TOS it will help you a lot


----------



## butch2

*new guy from mississippi*

hi you guys

i am butch from mississippi. new to the rc hobby. my hobbys have always been dirt racing. i have ran everything from a mini stock 4cylinder car up to dirt modifieds. wheeled a latemodel or two in my time as well. i have had to finally give up (for now) working on and running full size cars. i am fighting pancreatic cancer( winning might i add) and just dont have the strenth nor the energy for full scale racing. a friend took me to a 10th scale core truck race. after watching a qualifer race i walked in the hobby shop up front and bought one. i now have the losi xxxscte and losi l8eight model. also have a few other trucks i have picked up used and play with the kids with. i look foward to learning and contributing to hobby talk. yall have a good day.

butch2


----------



## toytech

butch2 said:


> hi you guys
> 
> i am butch from mississippi. new to the rc hobby. my hobbys have always been dirt racing. i have ran everything from a mini stock 4cylinder car up to dirt modifieds. wheeled a latemodel or two in my time as well. i have had to finally give up (for now) working on and running full size cars. i am fighting pancreatic cancer( winning might i add) and just dont have the strenth nor the energy for full scale racing. a friend took me to a 10th scale core truck race. after watching a qualifer race i walked in the hobby shop up front and bought one. i now have the losi xxxscte and losi l8eight model. also have a few other trucks i have picked up used and play with the kids with. i look foward to learning and contributing to hobby talk. yall have a good day.
> 
> butch2


great to hear your winning your battle :thumbsup: theese little cars can be as much fun as the big ones. and your kids can race to, that makes it even better.


----------



## Choppa

butch2 said:


> hi you guys
> 
> i am butch from mississippi. new to the rc hobby. my hobbys have always been dirt racing. i have ran everything from a mini stock 4cylinder car up to dirt modifieds. wheeled a latemodel or two in my time as well. i have had to finally give up (for now) working on and running full size cars. i am fighting pancreatic cancer( winning might i add) and just dont have the strenth nor the energy for full scale racing. a friend took me to a 10th scale core truck race. after watching a qualifer race i walked in the hobby shop up front and bought one. i now have the losi xxxscte and losi l8eight model. also have a few other trucks i have picked up used and play with the kids with. i look foward to learning and contributing to hobby talk. yall have a good day
> butch2


Keep winning and keep racing Bub!!


----------



## Warrenbasher

Hi everyone at hobby talk

I am Aaron from northwest pa. I am just getting back into rc took a couple year break for college and career but the bug has caught up to me again and I am back into it. I currently have a 4x4 slash on 3s lipo a t maxx and a mini e revo. And I am purchasing a new 1/8th nitro buggy for the up coming race season.


----------



## BLACKZORO

Hi to every one


----------



## E Vasutin

Hey all, I own a race facility with 4 tracks in California. We have 4 tracks, 2 outdoor Off-Road (1-1/10th/Short Course and 1 1/8th), an outdoor asphalt (home of the Reedy Race of Champions www.norcal-hobbies.com/reedyrace), and I have a carpet track inside. Check out www.norcal-hobbies.com

I'm having a heck of a time posting up my track info on your map. Could I get an admin to PM me?


----------



## Steve1948

*New Member intro*

Hi, How is everyone? Hope to meet a lot of you at some of the races, in the future. for now have a great day.


----------



## CraigWells

*Need Help*

I'm looking for a new track for my 1:6 scale 21st century toys M5 Stuart RC tank. Can someone tell me where to get one or get mune fixed?


----------



## cloudflying

Hey everyone! New to the car aspect of rc and looking to get involved in local racing. Also I am looking for a tt-01 if you have any ideas :thumbsup: I can give you advice on almost anything plane related but thats about it! I look forward to adding what I can to the site!


----------



## reedrcracer

*whats up fifth scale*

I have been out if the hobby for about two years now maybe alittle less
Would love to find out more about losi's new bad boy the 5ive t...looks awesome!!!
Wondering if i should sell everything except my dx3r and go all in. I dont know how durable this thing is. I loved hpi well the thought of a cool 5th scale would be. Finally
with a chassis that long for bashing and racing (tubes) well lets just say not to have four wheels on thr ground??? Good job losi i think. Anyone who has one or wants one as bad as or has one i would love to know more about them . So i welcome myself to this forum and look forward to chatting with you guys. Maybe in the feature i can weigh my options and share my all in;if i decide on the losi ..


----------



## BigDog146

Hey to everyone on Hobby Talk


----------



## Sprint 79

Hello all,

I am here hoping to connect with other 1/10th dirt oval RC racers. 

I have raced allot of different cars throughout my life, however I have become fascinated by how close these little cars are to their larger counterparts. I have purchased a used custom works GBX sprinter and would like to learn as much as possible about the tire soaking aspect of the sport. As I am not sure what type of rubber is used in the creation of these tires, nor how to tell what brand they even are. I am not sure if I can go at them with the same chemicals that we used for the larger cars, for example, Hot Lap tire treatment. Are there specific treatment options for R/C cars, or is it pretty much wide open? 

Thank you, 

Jim


----------



## spiny

first time on any forum trying to get help with savage flux


----------



## boski

hello everyone im new to hobby talk, i heard alot about it so whats up?


----------



## preacher

*New Member Greetings*

Just ran across this forum today and registered as a new member.
Greetings to all of you where ever your are from the "cool" state of Minnesota.

I am into R/C Aircraft and boats. This is something I have enjoyed for about
40 years now. At 71 years young, I still enjoy flying planes and running boats.
I'm sure most of you do the same. 

Glad to be a member. A nice day to you all.

The preacher


----------



## bw316

*rc offroad raceing*

HI are there any offroad raceing in tenn . I want get into raceing i have taxxas slash 4x4 iam new to this truck but want to race for fun


----------



## Lawn Dart

Hey Boski, ck your private messages... If you cant get it to work, click on my name and hit send private message and let me know. ttyl


----------



## Hobbiesonabudget

*Tips for RC Builders*

Hey hobbyist! I love hobbies and just had a guest post today with the top 10 tips for building rc cars/vehicles. You experts got anything I should add? I'd love some input from you all!


----------



## mxmike121

*newbie that is way to addicted*

Hello all,:wave:
Thanks for all the people that have made me feel welcome at BFG. It's definately a great group of people. Thanks as well to all the people that have helped make my vehicles fast. Go Team CReeD.


----------



## cen man

*hello*

i'm the cen man


----------



## richardm

*hello*

hello to everyone on hobbytalk


----------



## Slash2x4

*slash 2x4*

whats the best speed gearing for a STOCK vxl with a 2S 5000mah lipo?


----------



## Slash2x4

For a SLASH 2x4 sorry :thumbsup:


----------



## Pbmaster2k89

Sup every1


----------



## petey67

*castle sidewinder gears*

what is the best spur and pinion to run on ofna jammin with castle sidewinder brushless motor and speed control with a traxxas 2s lipo?


----------



## StuN

*PacNW RC Tanker*

RC tank hobbyist past 10 years; XO of the Northwest Division Pacific Armor Corps, a regional RC tank club established two years ago and with members in WA, OR, ID and BC Canada. Looking to recruit like minded hobbyists.

See http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NORDPAC 

Stu N
KAC6A - Out


----------



## Raptor152

Hello... Just another newbie looking to have some fun in the RC Hobby with the family...


----------



## Seeker

*Newbie*

Hello to all. I'm very new to RC and found the site while browsing for answers about foam tire inserts. Currently running Traxxas Stampede 4X4 VXL. Awaiting delivery of Summit 1/10 & 1/16(I got lucky on Ebay). I want to get into boats and helis also.


----------



## 26Raceway

*26 Raceway*

Hello everyone! We just opened a new R/C track (26 raceway) in Hartford City , IN. We welcome new racers. We've been running 1/18th scale sliders and mini sprints, 1/18th scale late models, 1/10th scale touring cars also 1/16th touring cars, and 1/10th scale legends. We are electric only no nitro. We are racing on CRC tri-oval track. Our website is www.26raceway.com. Phone (765) 347-8282. Feel free to contact us!


----------



## d2cracer

*Hi*

Hi all,

I am not new to RC, just new to this forum.
Seems like a good bunch on this site.
I've been RC'n around 5 years now.
My faves are oval racing, mainly hard pack clay, carpet is ok also.
I run Nitro 1/10 scale bomber
1/10 electric bomber
1/10 elec. latemodel and a RJ Legends

D2Cracer


----------



## Scalelover

Hello all new from NE OH just wanted to say hi and I already posted a welcome in reg. forum because app I'm blind and missed this sticky right above where I posted. Lol

I mainly build scale trucks and semis but love all r/c and do some static modeling as well. I hope to learn and meet some new people here and add to the forums as I can. 

--Dan


----------



## Greed

*Hello from Maine!*

Hello all.......My wife and I bought our kids each a 2WD slash a year and a half ago. I took them to the local track to race and bought one for myself the following week. We have been racing indoor offroad weekly ever since. I am looking to upgrade and buy more stuff, so some of the guys we race with said that this a great forum to find stuff!


----------



## superfastsnail

*Minnesota*

Hi everyone, just wanted to post my very first message with a greeting to everyone on here. I've been in r/c for a while now, been collecting and bashing. Never thought about fully engaging in RC racing until now, so I'll be around to get helps and hints, parts and stuff. Wish I could be of any assistance to people who find my thoughts to be of any value and I always tell myself to have fun and make friends along the way. On the track we are competing but other then that, we are all in the same boat. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Russell Goodburn

*hello*

Hello everyone my name is russ. I just singed in to hobby talk for the first time. It will be fun to talk to all the rc racer's like me and get tips and give them to. I drive a slash 4x4 and 2 wheel. Looking to start racing so but just tweking my truck's still.


----------



## pigheadedsteak1

*BUYING a 17.5 motor*

im am new to this and wanted to know if anyone is selling a 17.5 motor with speed control any lipo setup plz message me if you do thank you


----------



## dug44

*Just joined*

Just joined, wanted to say hey to all....


----------



## WoodRacing

*New here*

Hey everyone I just joined my name is Mark just wanted to check in and say hello.


----------



## SettleJ

*Just Joined*

Just joined the network, look forward to discussions on RC'S


----------



## ECFD16

*Whats up everybody!*

new to the site!!


----------



## Losi72

*Nimh battery*

Dose anybody know what would be safe mah size battery i could put in losi late model with stock esc that comes with it could i put 7.2v 2100mah or 2400mah in it.( i run the 1100mah and its bad!


----------



## JazzyJerome

Howdy fellas I have been out of the rc world for 15 years but I'm back. Looking forward to chatting with you guys.


----------



## Touge.ca

Hello All!!! nice community here


----------



## dave m.

*please help! stranded in vermont. need upgades for my rc car*



Touge.ca said:


> Hello All!!! nice community here


i don't know where to turn. there doesn't seem to be any type of current rc connections in my area or plattsburgh ny. area.i need to find a lot of the basic parts, such as servo kits, engine starter kits ,etc. i want to intoduce my 13 yr. old into the rc nitro experience, but i need to get my old racer up to snuff first.any recmmendations or contacts, and advise would be appreciated. thank you dave m.


----------



## Promatchracer

dave m. said:


> i don't know where to turn. there doesn't seem to be any type of current rc connections in my area or plattsburgh ny. area.i need to find a lot of the basic parts, such as servo kits, engine starter kits ,etc. i want to introduce my 13 yr. old into the RC nitro experience, but i need to get my old racer up to snuff first.any recommendations or contacts, and advise would be appreciated. thank you dave m.


Welcome to Hobby Talk 
If you don't have a local Hobby Shop than I would suggest a place like mine A Hobby Shop that will mail parts out and do some business online. That way someones Local Hobby Shop can try and stay in business plus you get the help. I mail out stuff here and there and do things like this to help out ppl like you and to help keep me going 
So if you like Please Email me what you might need or if you have a Shop a few hours away than I would say call them up and see if they couldn't help you out too


----------



## killalkpsn

Hello all first couple mins on the site just feeling things out....I live in great Michigan...if there are any others who customize there RCA heavy and ride em for fun...leave a message...and again...nice community...


Also working on a project waiting on lights before I continue...I have a total of 4 bodies...for now..
m3 BMW
Subaru wrx
Subaru imprezza
skyline gtr 35


Posting pics soon as I get my components to tether...

"Racing isn't a hobbies..Its a way of life...drift like the world was made sidewayz!"


----------



## Rcpaintinpete

*The new guy*

Hello just checking in to see if their are any racers from 
Central Florida in this forum 

Would like to tell you all about our ONROAD racing at hobby town USA
In Melbourne Florida 
We race every 1st and 3rd Sunday of the month 
Our classes are
VTA spec
Open touring car
Nitro sedan
Open gt 
Sportsman kids
Sportsman adult
Nastruck 
We have a race this Sunday and would like to gain some new racers
In our program
We currently have about 35 to 40 entries a race 
This is a real parking lot race track and program 
Not some rinkiedink basher club
Please contact me on hear or you can call the shop 321-574-0951 ask for rob
He is our race director
Hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## Whosold

Hi to everyone my name is Ron and just signed on the Forum. By no means new to RC as I own and operated Family Hobbies Raceway since 1982. Held first ever ROAR national in 1984. I am(cough)76 yrs old and still competing.Probably anybody in NJ that races RC has heard of me or the Track. Heard there was 1/4 scale talk here so lets go.:wave:


----------



## dirtracer51

where do i start?? ive been in the hobby for about 7 years now starting out with a duratrax buggy racing oval, to an OOLLDD dominator racing oval, then i got a new dominator kit that i ran for a year and got my traxxas slash for my 16th birthday and lookin to get into scale rock crawling here fairly soon..

between me dad and my brother we have 3 slashes a stampede a shelfmaxx 2 b4 buggys a hyperdrive sprint a xxt and xxxt skeletons of a nitro evader and rc10gt and my dominators and my mini T i just bought


----------



## Kazuma5401

Hi all, I names Chris.. New to rc and all I like to buy sell trade an learn.. Hope to meet you all!


----------



## dds6695

*New to Hobby Talk*

New to forum


----------



## melrock83

*I am totally new at this rc hobby so learnin as I go*

Glad I found this forum, maybe it will help me figure out what is what when it comes to the different styles, names, and all the other things about the rc models. My husband is wanting to buy a gas powered off road rc truck..now EXACTLY what all that means at this point..IM NOT SURE!! But he gave me the task of trying to find him one and so my journey has begun LOL Glad to see there is help out there for me


----------



## Fieroboy

*New here from the N.East...*

long time 5th scale gasser looking to move up to quarter scale. Actively looking at another money pit, will post back on the experience.


----------



## triggerhapie

*Hi i'm new to hobbytalk*

Hi i'm Randy I'm not new to R/C but i'm new to this site doe's anyone have any advise of a nice track that is near South West MI that is 1/8 electric friendly my cars are, a losi 8t 2.0, losi 8t, losi 8b 2.0, and a XXXT CR all brushless and and set up with lipo's i'm mostly a basher but looking to get into racing and i would like to start off with practice nights because i don't want to wait all night to be eliminated in the first round thanks.


----------



## Fortheofgassers

*Hello From Lansing Michigan*

I am new to East Lansing Michigan, new to the RC hobby, and new to this forum. That said I am passionate about drag racing and want to find others in the Michigan area who are either running rc drag cars or who, like me, would like to get started. Would love to chat with anyone interested in pulling the trigger and and trying to make it go in a straight line. Either electric or nitro. Thanks in advance 


:wave:


----------



## tonyvtc3

*New member*

Hey guys i have bin racing Oval Pancars and TC since 2003. but Now i only race Oval Pancars every chance I get and fly RC Glow Planes from time to time. I am new hobby talk, I would like some in put on the watt's up RC Watt meter for RC cars and what does it do and what can i get out of it for speed on the track. Thanks


----------



## love rc

*Nitro pan car project*

Hey guys i have bin racing Oval Pancars and nitro offroad since 1988. But now i only race Oval Pancars. Every chance I get I fly electric Planes and heilcopter from time to time. I am new hobby talk, I would like some in put on a 10 L. I am wanting to convert a 10 L pan car to nitro. Download instructions or suggestion how to find out. Thanks


----------



## joshmartin

*New to Hobby Talk*

Hi! I am new to Hobby Talk and to RC cars. Hope to learn a few things on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 74racing

*Im NEW*

hello. im new to r/c racing and to Hobby Talk. Im ready to learn and post if i can! I currently race the Losi Mini Sprint.


----------



## Stock38

hello everyone, nice to see an early rc season. hope to make some new friends at Runway park this year!


----------



## romian14

Hey everyone, Just like to say hello


----------



## jerrycny

*Not so Newbie.*

I'm Jerry from NY and I'll be getting back to racing after a 10 year hiatus. I'll be racing dirt oval at Competition Hobby in Latham NY and Science and Hobby in Watervliet as soon as I finish putting a vehicle together.


----------



## iVTEC4LIFE

*Hello from Texas*

Whats up? After a 10+yr hiatus from r/c I'm back and picked up two RC10B3's(Team and FT) for only $50!! At Xmas I picked up one of the last RC10B4 Team Cars for only $99!! That got my rc motor going, though its quickly ground to a halt due to sticker shock on these new fangled lipo batteries and brushless motor systems. Now I'm looking into nitro again (15yr break) and just trying to clear room for that. 1/8 scale here I come!!!


----------



## 11A

*Hello to everyone*

Just signed up on here on the recommendation of a member I met today. Looking to meet people interested in RC Racing in Traverse City Michigan and surrounding areas. Just got back into the RC Hobby last year. Bought two Slash Shortcourse Trucks for my son and myself. 

Currently have a small group of guys ( about 8 of us ) racing on two tracks we built. One Shortcourse and on Oval. All dirt. Great group of guys looking to invite others who like to race and and have fun

Also would like to hear about other places to race in our area. Cant wait to go up to Gaylord MI


----------



## sataliteman8025

*New on here*

HEY everybody! New on here and looking for info on tracks around three oaks mi and south bend aera. Anybody know if granger race way is gonna have a practice day befor they start on april 28th? Also anybody got any tips or tricks I can do to my brand new SC10? talk to you all later.


----------



## jayman24

*new!*

New to hobby talk. I'm jayman and I'm into racing rc. Currently racing a xxx-sct, and an associated b4.


----------



## cpettit88

*hobby shops*

hey everyone, i am new to hobby talk... im tring to find a hobby shop near albany New York that would be able to help me with my trucks. I do not know all that much about them and would like to get some help getting them tuned but im not sure where there is a hobby shop near me. Any ideas? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## HIGHBANKS

*New to HobbyTalk*

I am looking forward to running my OFNA sprint cars this Summer with my kids. Working on a clay oval track - what alot of work. But will be worth it when it's done.


----------



## Darkside

new to the site and looking for fellow oval racers And a fast track in New Jersey?


----------



## crown1foodie

*New to R/C*

I am new to R/C and have a Traxxas 5807 Slash SCT. I also have a Losi Mini Eight. I am looking for a Losi 4x4 SCT, if anyone has one that they would like to sell, please let me know.


----------



## alainasdad

*is trax 70 open*

i would like to know if trax 70 is open for business ty for all responces its located in browns mill nj


----------



## slashed out

*lost slash medina rc raceway reward$$$$$$$*

 lost slash left on drivers stand reward medina rc.


----------



## acewelderman

*Southern Michigan RC racer*

Hello to all on Hobby Talk! Always looking for new places to bash & race in the Great Lake State.Closest to Sandpit RC Racing. In Jonesville MI. I run Nitro & EP Monsters,A 5th scale Gasser,xxxLosi w mamba power & slashes 2 & 4x4 all the way down to 1/18 Losi MLM Have tons of cars & trucks.Looking into boats soon to!Love the sport!Give me a shout if your close!


----------



## LOSI/ CAL

*let's go racing*

what's going on to all my R/C racer in northern Mich Just Want to say hi and i miss racing at NMRCC track. im loving here in my new town and big big track. it's crazy here at HOBBYPLEX NE. Don't get wrong iI love my old track. i will be there to race. it alway's fun to travel and race with good freind and have a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scraminator

*scraminator here*

Hello everyone I am new to this forum I have the slash 4x4 and a modified 4x6 stampede I am starting to think about racing I live in the medina area I've been to regan park track but wondering if there is more tracks closer by my place. I'm hitting up union town track tonight. if I see anyone there??? 

On a second note I've been having this clicking noise in the rear end of the slash I've taken the rear end out to make sure everything is ok and I haven't found out what it is if u can help it would be greatly thanked


----------



## acewelderman

Scraminator said:


> Hello everyone I am new to this forum I have the slash 4x4 and a modified 4x6 stampede I am starting to think about racing I live in the medina area I've been to regan park track but wondering if there is more tracks closer by my place. I'm hitting up union town track tonight. if I see anyone there???
> 
> On a second note I've been having this clicking noise in the rear end of the slash I've taken the rear end out to make sure everything is ok and I haven't found out what it is if u can help it would be greatly thanked


You might want to look at the splines on the outer axles from dif to wheel.They can get messed up & bind & maybe "click"I take mine apart every couple weeks & clean them real good!!They will bind up your suspension pretty badly!Check that whole axle over real close & I bet you find your "click" Good luck!


----------



## spacyracer

*new user*

Hi, My name is Greg, My son and I race dirt oval in central pa. I have 3 Custom Works late models and a sprint car. I also have BMS late models. 

I also used to own a NASCAR collectables shop. I have a ton of old 1/24 scale decals. would there be any interest in them here? If there is, give me some feedback..

Greg


----------



## FDRacing

hi hobbytalk


----------



## traxxasfan

hey ya'll, Im Travis from the northern indiana area, south of south bend, and am still a bit new to the whole racing rc trucks and all that. I heard my friend fred tell of this place and i decided to give it a whirl and hopefully get some insight to what fun their is out there. I also hope to help in problems that a CNC, and wire EDM programer's son can be of use. As for mike, AKA rooky_07, I might have seen you either at pete russel's or Michiana RC. I am one of the short course guys with a slash vxl. I would like to find more carpet and dirt tracks that aren't in the middle of BFE. maybe you guys can help me on some of that kinda stuff?


----------



## florida me

Hello anybody out there :wave:


----------



## hunterdm1998

*rc tracks*

Hey guys! I am from west michigan (West olive, holland, grand haven erea) wondering if there is any good tracks that has practicing. i am new to tracks, used to bashing, and the track i usually go to is shutting down for good  .
feel free to email me at 
[email protected]
include the address and as much info as possible! 
Thanks,
Hunter :freak:


----------



## hunterdm1998

*yo*

new to racing! any rc tracks in west michigan?


----------



## Shockley010510

hey guys, im a soldier whos deployed right now and im getting into paved oval racing when i get home with my dad, im trying to get the best equipment, any suggestions?


----------



## sandpitrcracing

hunterdm1998 said:


> Hey guys! I am from west michigan (West olive, holland, grand haven erea) wondering if there is any good tracks that has practicing. i am new to tracks, used to bashing, and the track i usually go to is shutting down for good  .
> feel free to email me at
> [email protected]
> include the address and as much info as possible!
> Thanks,
> Hunter :freak:





hunterdm1998 said:


> new to racing! any rc tracks in west michigan?


 You can come down and race with us at Sandpit RC. We are located in Jonesville, MI

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sandpit-RC-Racing/167694459951186?ref=ts


----------



## esmarkey

*Another new guy*

Hi, just signed up to the site, I've been RCing for well over 30 years now, started with yhe Kyosho Optima kit, newest toy is the Traxxas Slash 4X4... I can't believe how things have changed. All I had to do was charge the battery and add batteries to the transmitter, what a difference from the week or so of assembling the kits, and then having to adjust everything just to get em to run.

Anyway, I am looking forward to geting help from all the members, and will picth in where I can.


----------



## CnR

*New guy in town*

Hey everyone just joined. i race a 1/16 e revo in dubuque, IA. pretty new to the rc racing scene.


----------



## carl1val

*new 2 the hobby*

hello everyone hear. i have a problem iwant 2 build a 1\18 scale dirt track at home + would like 2 know the dimentions of one. how bout it does anybody have them. thnks carl.:wave:


----------



## jeavonharp

Hi! I am Jeavon. I am a writer, a biker, a father and a hobbyist at diamondback mountain bike reviews. I just discover my passion on RC and I want to learn these stuff. Thank you.


----------



## Lilboy

Hello everyone new to hobbytalk live in Dfw hope to do some 1/4scale raceing someday it look like fun:wave:


----------



## justicebros

*Hello*

Hello, My name is Bill I've doing the rc thing for 10 years my current model is a Traxxas tmaxx 3.3 I have had almost everything Traxxas makes. I'm just getting into brushless. I own a pawn shop with my brother in allegan. I just added rc to our inventory. I am now a traxxas, hobby people and powermaster fuel dealer. It's cool to help and talk with other hobby enthusiasts.


----------



## Bigsid00

*New to it*

Hello everbody, im new to this forum. Im from greenville, sc. I use to race legend cars but now im wanting to get into the 8 second break out trucks. Does anyone have one for sale:wave:


----------



## RC1

hi im trying to get back into rc racing been out since 1989 where is a good place to order a sc10 truck RTR kit


----------



## ianjones

*hello*

hi , i am ian i used to live in tn, moved to ny trying to get back into racing, its been since 2008 so i am lost on the brushless thing and lipo racing ..........lol:wave:


----------



## profylez1

*New to Hobby Talk*

I'm into diecast vehicles and Gas Powered R/C Monster Trucks...


----------



## RTBoost

*New Here*

Hey all,

I'm somewhat getting back into R/Cs again as I recently purchased a Bolink Little Rebel 1:12th scale to restore and showcase with my other models. I'm more of a full-size car kind of guy ('73 Dodge Challenger: project & '91 Dodge Stealth R/T Turbo: very fun car), but these little things are quite fun in their own sense.:thumbsup: Besides the Little Rebel, I have my first true R/C from when I was younger; a '93 Tamiya S-10 Stadium Truck that I've basically restored & added a Dodge Ram extended cab body to (MoPar or no car).

Anyways, I joined because I'm still searching for a couple more parts that I was unable to find via eBay & random hobby shops around the country.

From the looks of it, you guys have created a very nice forum with a lot of members here!!


----------



## david221040

*hello all*

hi i have heard alot about hobby talk at the trcks around indy so i fiqgured i would check it out


----------



## doylestownbuck

*New guy*

Just found Hobby Talk. Looks like it might be a good one. will post some pic"s of my Losi LST AKA the money pit. :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## vic fox

Hey everyone, my name's Vic Fox, been running R C for years, mainly oval. Hard about the site from friends, plan on visiting it for info about what's going on.


----------



## Z-Carten37

Hey everyone, my names Zach C. new to rc racing--- race out at Dukes Rc Raceplex, Duke is my uncle


----------



## Cancun Tom

*Newbie ****** in Mexico*

*Hola everyone, Cancun Tom here. I'm a retired American from the Chicago burbs now living here in Paradise.....Cancun, Mexico. We have a small RC club here where we race every other Sunday on road w/ touring cars and F1's. We use an outdoor tennis court for our track. Last week the track temperatures were 153 F. But the good thing is that we can race all year long outdoors.:thumbsup::wave:*


----------



## HITEK REDNEK

Hey yall,
I race street stock rght now want 2 get a 1/10 late model 2wd


----------



## Doug R.

Hey everyone im new at this so look out cause i dont know what im doing.:wave:


----------



## phritz

*first post*

this is my first post here i've been in the rc car hobby since the early eighties
however, i've been inactive for nearly 20 years after suffering a stroke.
i'm attempting a small comeback with a 1/16 traxxas fiesta. i think that little guy might be tough enough to use as a driver training vehicle.
i originaly learned on an old rc12e so this stuff is all pretty amazing to a returning old goat like me.


----------



## jennyfitec

*Low profile digital servo for 1/10 EP/GP Car*

Hey,guys

There are two servos test ok,fit for my 1/10 EP/GP car,i wouls like to show you following:

FS5679M: Low profile HV high-speed digital servo for 1/10 EP/GP Car
Size: 40.1*20.0*28.5 mm
Weight: 53g(1.87oz)
Speed: 0.09sec/60°(6V)
0.07sec/60°(7.4V)
Torque: 7.5kg.cm/104.34 oz.in(6V) 
9.2 kg.cm/127.99 oz.in( 7.4V ) 
Application: 1/10 EP/GP Car
FS5478M: Low profile digital servo for 1/10 EP/GP Car
1.Size: 40.1*20.0*28.5 mm
2.Weight: 51g(1.80oz)
3.Speed: 0.12sec/60(4.8V)
0.09sec/60(6V)
4.Torque: 7.5kg.cm/104.34 oz.in(4.8V)
9 kg.cm/125.21 oz.in( 6V ) 
5.Application： 1/10 EP/GP Car


Skype: Jenny-fitec
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## omeganick

*hi everyone .Any ideas about novak gtb2 low profile hs*

Hi. Im new to posting and pretty new to rc...sorta, but i just bought a ft sc10 and put a gtb2 esc and a lrp 9.5t vectorx12 in it .. i programed it perfectly with help from the guys at the hobby shop. But the motor wont move unless you give it a push, AND then it works great .. until you come to a complet stop again. And the lights are saying its a rotor lock if u dnt push it an just hold the throttle ... we checked the motor test and even switched motors and the same problem happened. We even switched the motor sensor wire. Has anyone had this problem befor? ANd what theyended up doing? Sry bout the long post :s thank you tho


----------



## chadd12c

*1/4 scale rc sprintcar*

hi everyone!! i'm new to the site and was interested in finding a 1/4 scale sprintcar. would like to find one that is not really to high priced ,but don't want any junk either. if someone has one for sale at a reasonable price or if someone could put me in contact with someone who does that would be greatly appreciated. thank you all and have a great evening.


----------



## Dracothehound

Just want to say hi new to the rc so i hope to get good help for things i want to play with


----------



## jeremydaly

*hi*

hey everyone im not real new to it but been running rc for 6months just dicking around and now im lookin for brushless systems cheap for racing and i also got stuff to sell


----------



## wilk30

*just asking*



phritz said:


> this is my first post here i've been in the rc car hobby since the early eighties
> however, i've been inactive for nearly 20 years after suffering a stroke.
> i'm attempting a small comeback with a 1/16 traxxas fiesta. i think that little guy might be tough enough to use as a driver training vehicle.
> i originaly learned on an old rc12e so this stuff is all pretty amazing to a returning old goat like me.


I have pm you:wave:


----------



## wilsonpenate

*Led's*

Hello I'm new to the world of electronics and Led's i fany one can explain to me how to install led's using a 9v battery I would appreciate it. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Inertia Racing Products

*Just Wanted To Say Hello*

Hi Guys,

Just wanted say hello .

some of you may know me, and i'm sure i know a few of you.

looking forward to hanging out over here, and helping out if i can.

feel free to drop me a line anytime.

Buddy @ IRP


----------



## redneckrcstore

*Off road racing*

Hello never posted before so dont know if this is the right place but there is an off road sc track opening just outside oswego, new york and wanted to let people know so we can get more guys to race. Have a great day if anyone needs more info just let me know.


----------



## FuelPig

*hello*

Hiya to all...Wish I was in Paradise like the one dude posted...But Im sitting in my crane at Tenaris SSM int..My son and I are just getting onto the sc10 mod class.


----------



## Promatchracer

Welcome aboard to Hobby Talk 
Stop by and Say Hi if you make it to Saint Ignace Mi 
KC Hobbies is there and has a full line of parts and other items 
I'll by you a cold Pop when you stop in


----------



## SensiShaw

omeganick said:


> Hi. Im new to posting and pretty new to rc...sorta, but i just bought a ft sc10 and put a gtb2 esc and a lrp 9.5t vectorx12 in it .. i programed it perfectly with help from the guys at the hobby shop. But the motor wont move unless you give it a push, AND then it works great .. until you come to a complet stop again. And the lights are saying its a rotor lock if u dnt push it an just hold the throttle ... we checked the motor test and even switched motors and the same problem happened. We even switched the motor sensor wire. Has anyone had this problem befor? ANd what theyended up doing? Sry bout the long post :s thank you tho


Its your ESC.....


----------



## JWorley

Hey im new to hobbytalk, but i have been in rc nitro and electric for a long time its awsome to have a site to chat with other people that are into rc stuff, its a passion that will never grow old.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3799

*Bolinks Legends help please*

I am fairly new to RC racing in general. I am a racetrack announcer in Pa. To support one of our track sponsors I decided to go RC racing. I bought a Bolnk Legends which was running very well, but the last time out it would only drive off the right rear spinning out at the drop of a hat. What could be causing this?
Thanks


----------



## Tj Rosipko

*X-60*

I am having trouble with my right hub carrier on my x60. The axel on that side pops out a lot Help is very appreciated


----------



## Littleleonard

Hello I'm new to this site and I'm getting into ebuggy just put my first kit together rc8.2e looking for a good motor,esc I'm going to be running a 1258 savox servo and 4s gens ace batt


----------



## S Altemeyer

Hello my name is Scott Altemeyer and I am new to this site. I hope to meet many new people in RC on here. I help promote Midwest RC in Bedford Indiana and race dirt oval at a few other places such as Go Fast raceway and North Vernon City Park.


----------



## KaMaKaZeE

*1st post*

Ive been a member here for a while and have never posted (sad). Well either way me and my son run sc and 1/8 buggy and im in the process of trying to get some.sclm racing going in our area. This is definitly a good sits for hard to find bits and pieces and a great sorce of info, keep up the good work


Patrick


----------



## cookrs728

*Awesome Site*

Starting up my practice track here in Lafayette, IN. Electric Short Course 1/10-18-16 scales. I am running the AE SC10. Pretty Sweet truck!!


----------



## Moffitt69

Hey im drew kinda new to this site looking to buy some rc oval stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Brash R/C

*Just showed up*

Hey whats going on? Just showed up. Lets Race!


----------



## electric kid

Hey guys!


----------



## yorkrdrc

*York Rd RC....new to Hobbytalk*

Hello my name is Josh, owner of York Rd RC in Pataskala Ohio. This is my first time posting on this forum and I hope to have some great conversations and get you guys/gals out to my track.

Checkout 

yorkrdrc.com :thumbsup:

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## TheDave

*Newb*

Hey all, newb here, thought I'd say hello, Hello!


----------



## TigwldrSC

Hello, New to HobbyTalk. Been out of RC racing for many years. Looking to start again. Thanks


----------



## trailbikerider

Back into RC again, for the third time. From Kalamazoo, MI!


----------



## Ovalrustler

*Dirt oval high bank*

I'm looking for some ideas on my track and trying to expand my crowd. In the past 2 year I have been build a huge oval track with 5foot Burms and 100ft straights. We have been running rustlers on it and trying to get some set up idea on the track. Message me if interested to learn more or have any ideas.


----------



## klumpchump

Hey, just started looking for some oval pan cars and thought this would be a good place to start.


----------



## looking4help

*rc boats*

hey guys looking for help on forums about rc boats, i have a boat i'm trying to get parts for, it's 15+ yrs old still runs great, it is a nordic deep vee turbo. just need some parts HELP!


----------



## b-legit13

whats up all cant wait 2 race this weekend


----------



## CAPTAIN DAN

Hello to you all !!! New to this RC stuff. having a little fun with the grand kids with some battery powered rc 4 wheelers and 3 wheeled motorcycle. Hope to move up to rc planes or helicopters before to long.


----------



## GotXjag

*Turbo optima*

Hello everyone. Back into rc again. Bought a turbo optima that I'am restoring. Looking for tips and parts. Was always a tamiya guy. First time with a Kyosho!


----------



## Dave Merrill

*Hello!*

I have a 1980s Shinsei red MR2 with control. Everything works great and it is in excellent condition. No box. Is it worth anything? Dave


----------



## bns16

*Need help with what is in and what is out.*

Hey all. I am getting back into r/c carpet racing again and am looking for parts and equipment. I raced these 20 years ago but all is diff. Thanks Chris getting me set up with a couple good cars for my sons. 
What I am looking to do is buy lots of use stuff. I dont know all the names and #'s. I dont really want to buy stuff that isnt what I can use.
We are going to run here in VT. If you have stuff for sale please let me know.
I am looking for people to help me get the good stuff. Not unload the used up stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## adam_hutchison

New to the forum, far from new to r/c. Just looking to get more useful information and add to the community.


----------



## Lina

Hello everyone, I'm a new person to this site,my name is Lina.
I'm interest in rc ,and in here i can learn many things what makes me happy.So thanks!

Good day!:wave:


----------



## fast150

*Hello*

Hey everyone. New to the site and Rc in general. Starting with a losi mini late, wishing they hadn't discontinued it but at least there are still parts. Racing paved oval in the summer and carpet this coming winter, running box stock at the moment but already thinking of upgrades lol, it's addicting for sure


----------



## paul smith

*new to site,hi from ohio.*

hi i'm new to the site and have been into rc cars and racing since 85. i'm going to be opening a indoor rc race track close to bridgeport ohio in a couple of months.we will be running oval and off road cars and trucks and should be racing 2 or 3 days a week.if you are interested in attending just send me a email and i'll give you more info. thanks.


----------



## wyattracing

*hello*

hello all, I'm James Wyatt. I got into rc racing a little while ago and I'm trying to learn more about it. I'm looking for tips, tracks, information on local races, or anything that you may think would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## kritter1961

*Hello*

Thinking of getting back into oval racing after 15 years! Appreciate any direction, web sites, ect to getting started again. Alot has changed, last car I ran was Trinity's Switchblade 10!

Thanks,

Kurt


----------



## 91lxcoupe

hi im casey just starting to get back into oval racing and playing with some 1/10th scale trucks. ive been out of it for quite some time so i have a ton of catching up to do


----------



## JConns

Whats up? I'm Joe, thinking about getting into hobby grade RC racing, need something with more interaction than video games, plus I dont want the kid growing up always sitting on the couch. Even if it is with me!


----------



## carterracing17

new to the site .. good day!


----------



## foru2nvy2

*new here*

wat goin on im new to this site and kinda new to rc,i have a hpi crawler king right now,its ok to slow for me lol


----------



## mb6

Hey everyone.

Marc here. Just getting back into RC after a long time (and I'm bringing kids with me). I used to race at Madness and K/N in CT. I'll be looking for oval carpet tracks in or near Massachusetts.


----------



## VinhCTrinh1984

Hi guys, I'm Vin. New to the site and hope everyone's having a good day :wave:


----------



## Photocell

Hey all im Chris from Utah love off road RC and about to get my first taste of asphalt oval and some vintage racing this weekend, Hobbytalk is great thanks!


----------



## JoshF

Hi. I live in Shadyside, Ohio. I have been looking for a track nearby. Please send any information, hours, and location. Thanks.


----------



## bvalp

*Florida*

Hello all, new to the site - short course sc 10, b4.1, and a sctlm.


----------



## markbon2

*new rc enthusist*

:wave hello to all in cyber land


----------



## jbranch

*Newbie to site*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you. If you let us know your location, that can help answer any questions you may have.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


aloha fellow hobbiest I've been playing rc for awhile played off road mugen buggy and truggy into nitro and gas boats started trying to fly elec heli. Mahalo Jon


----------



## dirtneck

*Hello*

Hello all. Nebie to here but not to rc. Have fun.


----------



## scaletrail

*new here with a question*

Hello

I just made my account and i have a question on my toyota tundra im building. I am running a Futaba 4GWD 4-Channel AM/2 S3004 Servos for the remote and am running the standard emaxx servos that I believe are 2056's. The stering servo is reversed so if i move the steering joystick to the left the servo turns the wheels to the right. Is this normal or did i do something wrong. 
Thanks


----------



## swtour

It's always nice to see the Forum Newbies stop by this thread and say Hi.

HobbyTalk can be a great place to learn about Products, Events, Set-Up Help and has a great Swap n Sell area too.

I've been on HobbyTalk for over 10 years - WELCOME!


----------



## hotrodchevy14

Hello all!! New to hobbytalk but not to r/c. I have been into r/c for well over 20 years. My class of choice is currently usvta. I am also in the process of putting together a usgt car. Both my "rides" are xray T1FK05's. Looking forward to interacting...communicating within the forums. I also use same user name on rctech.:wave:


----------



## pmusic49250

*hey everyone. new to the site . but not to rc*

I'm an RC addict. Have been for some time now. Live next door to the best track around.
Sandpit RC.


----------



## lemengeorge

*New Man on the Hobby Talk*

HI RC familyI have been out of RC for Quiet awhile it feels good to be back and have a grandson with me this time so now we both can learn:thumbsup:


----------



## ToyToy2009

Hi, from Atlanta GA, looking for RC stuff, stores, tracks, races, whatever..


----------



## jchoksi

*Joined the Great world of RC flying*

Hi,
I am Jay from india. Just bought my frist Rc Kit.


----------



## HornyToad

Hi,
Dom, fron Puerto Rico. 
Came here looking for a fresh view on R/C


----------



## bigguns

*there fun fast and mean*

with rc cars u can do wat u could do with a full size car if u build it right


----------



## Rockman99

*Hey All*

My name is Dave and I live in Oregon I used to race in the Bay Area of California
every body knew me as The Rockman. I raced oval from 1987 till 2004. Then I left Calif. and I now live in Gold Hill, Oregon. There is no RC racing up here so I am putting all my electric oval stuff up for sale on eBay I go by rocman99 there so look me up I will posting info on the sale on my about me page on eBay.
:wave:


----------



## ChasCS

*Hello From Alberta*

Hi,
New to RC models and to this site.
Really looking forward to learning from and sharing with you all.

Chas


----------



## nine7vette

*New*

New to the site, lots of great info on here so far.


----------



## JP Parent

*Raced @ Mnrcc*

Had an amazing time yesterday in Gaylord the track was so sweet !!! Cant wait for our last nite race & BBQ !!!


----------



## Racer22

*New Member*

Hi, everyone my name is Tim . I am from Illinois and trying to find rc nitro races in Illinois. I own a HPI Savage 25 Monster Truck . I am making it race ready. I am glad I can join all you guys. Thank You.


----------



## HHR

:wave: HELLO ALL. NEW TO HOBBY TALK, LOOKING FORWARD TO TALKING ABOUT CLAY OVAL RACING? IN MY STABLE I HAVE---OFNA DIRT OVAL ELECT.-TC5-B4.1-THUNDER TIGER -BLITZ SC-RACERS EDGE SC-LOSI SLIDER AND HOBO. I DO OVAL RACING WITH ALL. SS RACEWAY TPA,FL SEE YA ON LINE (HHR)


----------



## Enrikeh

*Heey Looking for a mid 80s trans am*

Recently the uncle of my best friend passed away.
My friend is deeply sorry and he misses him a lot.
The thing is that my friend is a pro RC racer here in México and he got his very first RC car from his uncle, it was a 1977-1981 trans am, black with goldean eagle, he said the control had only one button and the steering wheel attached to it.If somebody here owns one, let me know if it has a price so we can make a deal.
Thanks amigos.
Luis


----------



## 41w

hey everybody I'm Ryan and I am new to this site. I have a 4x4 slash and an associated t 4.1 2wd. I was wondering if anybody knew how to set up the slash for flat dirt oval. Thanks for the help


----------



## daytonohio

*hi*

hi and hello


----------



## WFO88

hi, im ricky im new on here and still learning my way around the site...im from northern Michigan..i run a brushless traxxas rustler and am
looking for tracks around the benzie traverse city area


----------



## happyazz84

hey, I was interested in purchasing a truck listed here, but i cant post urls till I have 5 posts.


----------



## eyes808

*new here*

Hello everyone im new on here but been in the hobby of rc but now trying to fly heli hope to meet other ppl in the hobby


----------



## gregorylights

Hello Everyone Oval Guy Here..


----------



## bobert1956

*bobert1956*

Hi guys, just got back from rchobbies plus not alot of people there just a few die hard rc drivers. had alot of track time working on getting our cars diled in. Asked Larry if he thought a point series would go over for TC / oval.
He,said it has been tried before with not alot of sucess. People would get a big lead in the points and then not show up for all or part of the races. Just did not seem to work. I have talked to a few guys, about how they thought
the racing was going, seems to be getting a little rough, people getting hit when they are tring to pass. Or stopped in the track up againt the wall. Parts being broke, I know that racing is racing and rubbing happens, but there is a diffrence from accidental hitting and booting someone out of the way when they are going for the pass. Then not saying that it was there Bad or that they were Sorry.
Maybe we should have a drivers meeting, before each race to set some simple ground rules, on driver conduct in the race, might save some tempers!!
I have been to other rc tracks and they all have a drivers meeting before the start of the racing to go over the ground rules. we all have alot of money and time invested in our RC Cars Seems it is suppose to be fun, not racing for money or trophies. Or a World,or a ROAR Championship

just a Thought
bobert1956


----------



## cncman30

*new guy*

hi guys 
i'm here for my love of rc


----------



## bbd67

*hi*

my name is brad iv been in the hobby for 30 years.i have 1/8 scale muggy,id like to get in to 1/5 scale . anyone have a roller hpi5t for sale.


----------



## Trax57

*Newbie*

Hi all my name is Butch,only been into RC cars for a couple years and love it.I have 5 trucks and a couple heli's.I had 6 trucks but,burned my mini revo to the ground. Oh well maybe i'll buy another.Nice to meet everyone!!:wave:


----------



## Trax57

*Forgot one*

I also have a Traxxas Spartan. I might as well list my trucks too,HPI mini recon,t maxx,1/10 revo nitro,Associated nitro 1/8 MGT and a 1/16 VXL Summit.Helis are a blade scout.(i think) and an estes mini heli.The helis are my winter months toys,lol!!Now,I'm looking into a type of jet maybe,F-86 Sabre,haven't decided yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## tard660

Hello my name is Dennis i just bought a hpi savage 4.6 i dont reaaly know anything about rc stuff other than this truck is a blast to drive!


----------



## Slash01z

Hi My name is Blaine, Have been racing R/C for 6 years now and love it.


----------



## yamaharis

hello, just found this site about a month ago, my son is getting into RC oval racing and I'm getting the fever too. We've got alot to learn I see but have some good help with the group we are running with in Mt. Pleasant, MI.


----------



## mottillod

*hello*

I have been in to this hobby for about 4 years now and just can't get enough. I have 5 vehicle's I race and a few more just to play around.


----------



## mizzourobo

*back in action*

getting back into the hobby after an extended hiatus. looking forward to learning about how the hobby has advanced.


----------



## carvinmark

*New to the sport.*

I am excited to get more involved with the RC stuff, thanks Mike D. for telling me about this site.:thumbsup:


----------



## mike belknap

*New member!!!*

Thanks to Nick at just for fun in lansing for telling us about the site nick is 7 and he wants to race slashes at a track with others of his skill set....:wave: If there are any others that may have information of a beginners kids league let me know....thanks Mike Belknap


----------



## nasty666

*gtb2 or teken rs*

hello everone, I was wondering if anybody new witch esc would be better the novak gtb2 or teken rs esc for slash 2wd electric brushed moter using a 6cell 7.2v 3000mah nimh pac for ovel indoor track. thanks.:dude:


----------



## IFlyTailies

My name is Alex, I am an active in RC aerotowing and have flown powered planes up to 150cc and sailplanes up to 34 feet in wingspan.


----------



## wilk30

*p m*



mike belknap said:


> Thanks to Nick at just for fun in lansing for telling us about the site nick is 7 and he wants to race slashes at a track with others of his skill set....:wave: If there are any others that may have information of a beginners kids league let me know....thanks Mike Belknap


I send you a pm:wave:


----------



## paadow

*hello*

hello


----------



## rcracer237

nasty666 said:


> hello everone, I was wondering if anybody new witch esc would be better the novak gtb2 or teken rs esc for slash 2wd electric brushed moter using a 6cell 7.2v 3000mah nimh pac for ovel indoor track. thanks.:dude:


tekin is overkillthe gtb2 is fine


----------



## rpetersen14

*New at this Hobby*

Looking at getting the HPI Vorza and would like some advice to who is the best place to buy or can I chance it and go on Ebay? 
What batteries is best to start with, what charger is best and anything else I should get such as spare parts, etc...
Links or ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Promatchracer

rpetersen14 said:


> Looking at getting the HPI Vorza and would like some advice to who is the best place to buy or can I chance it and go on Ebay?
> What batteries is best to start with, what charger is best and anything else I should get such as spare parts, etc...
> Links or ?
> Thanks in advance


Go to your Local Hobby shop 
They will help you with all those ?'s Ebay and internet sites WONT 
Even here wont help you that much because you are a beginner and we don't know how or where you are going to run it All that matters 

Here is a link to a shop that might be near you 

https://plus.google.com/111255020664116101988/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------



## Kane

Need help is there any hobby shops that sell reasonable 1/5 touring cars


----------



## Embracon

*New to forum.*

I hope i am doing this right as it is my first time posting. Well, i want to say hello to everyone out there and hope i can get and give some good info on here as i am just getting back into rc after i 10 yr hiatus, My brother and i just purchased 2 slash 4x4's and are trying to get them dialed in to start racing in the next couple weeks. so far i love the truch accept for the ride hieght and am planning on getting the ssc shassis in the next few weeks, . already have a few aluminum parts on there and starting to get the rpm arms and suspension set up, either that or the proline protec kit. ... Well that is it for my first post. Thanks for having me.:wave:


----------



## rpetersen14

I have been in the local shop and they have a lot of great stuff in there. Sadly they had to remove their race track due to space limitations for abandoned cars (they are a towing company). I am hoping to get online as it's easier to buy there than stores (credit). I would like to save money and go used, but not sure what I am supposed to look for and don't want to get burned. I can wait and go new towards the spring and buy bits and pieces till then. 
I am new at this so I am want to start out with just messing around, have an acre to make a track, roads are dirt (now about 2 feet of snow). So I guess what I am asking is what to get for first timers, etc. At the same time get quality chargers, batteries, etc.
Thanks


----------



## Promatchracer

rpetersen14 said:


> I have been in the local shop and they have a lot of great stuff in there. Sadly they had to remove their race track due to space limitations for abandoned cars (they are a towing company). I am hoping to get online as it's easier to buy there than stores (credit). I would like to save money and go used, but not sure what I am supposed to look for and don't want to get burned. I can wait and go new towards the spring and buy bits and pieces till then.
> I am new at this so I am want to start out with just messing around, have an acre to make a track, roads are dirt (now about 2 feet of snow). So I guess what I am asking is what to get for first timers, etc. At the same time get quality chargers, batteries, etc.
> Thanks


If they still have a shop than I would say go there. If they don't take credit cards go get a cash advance and than go there. 
You will not find any better help than a local shop. 
Other places are just online to sell you stuff Local shops are there to sell you stuff and make you repeat customer. 
They do that by selling you what you need and helping you out


----------



## jgwickha

*hello*

This is Jack from central NY. Hope you all are having fun.


----------



## tide17

*hello all*

Greetings from Southern New Jersey!!!


----------



## GilzRC00

whats up new in town from Conn any one in my area hit me up


----------



## ae4ever

Hello all, here to suck up all the oval info I can!


----------



## NuggetCircuits

*Designing RC Products for hobbyist*

Hey everyone,

My buddy and I are currently studying electrical engineering at Western Michigan University. In our spare time we like to do electrical projects. We have decided to step into the realm of RC. Our budget is limited, but as students we can sometimes get the university to help out. Does any have possible ideas for a new development in the RC world?


----------



## jathomas3

Hello all! I'm a new Hobby Talk member but not a new RC enthusiast. Looks like a great community here. I'm glad to be a part of it. Thanks!


----------



## Jonica

Hello all! I am new to this forum and thinking about getting into the hobby. My sons (10 and 7) are wanting a rc crawler for Christmas and I don't want to buy them the crappy ones at Walmart. What do you guys suggest we start off with? What is the best for your buck?


----------



## jmmh80

new to hobbie talk raced r/c cars in the past looking for rc10r5 chassis and rc10t roller and rc10t graphite chassis thanks


----------



## Multicopter

*Hello Soodohobby*

Hello Soodohobby


----------



## RC~Chick

I'm new here on hobby talk and looking forward to learning a lot. If anyone has any helpful tips for starting out....let me know.


----------



## Bondo21d

Hi, I am new here. I race in the Cincinnati area mostly. Doing offroad right now, and maybe getting into some carpet racing this winter with the new track there.


----------



## billgomillion

*hello*

Hello everyone I am new here thanks


----------



## silverdevil

cant wait to see rosewood


----------



## bird

Hello all


----------



## lizharrison3322

hi every one how are you new to this iam looing to buy parts for jada xb ,r/c rollers .the parts i kneed are remote control& 7.2 2000 mah power supply .for serilal number 90230 .scale 1-6 scionxb.1906091.if you have please let me know thankyou


----------



## cmhary

Hey what's up


----------



## Richterr

*newbee*

Hi People. I have just joined this forum and this is my first post. I live in Perth Western Australia and I would just to say a big hello to all other members.:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman03

Hello everybody!!! I'm from central Wisconsin and race mostly carpet. Looking for one cell pan car tips!!


----------



## davet42

:wave:


----------



## team06

hello


----------



## krate-mayhem

*New here*

Hi all I am into bikes and kool stuff I will post pictures when I can I have mostly RC cars and parts from the 80s.

Tamiya by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## DerrickM

Hello everyone my name is Derrick and I live in the raleigh durham area and I'm looking for tracks on or off road. If anyone knows of any places please let me know.


----------



## jdm52

:wave: new guy in the room!!


----------



## fkford

*rc parts for rc10L3*

I'm looking for info on changing from foam tires to rubber tires. are there any tire and wheel combo's out there to help me out thanks for any info. I know this car is an old one but it is in almost new shape.


----------



## firemanwayne

*New Guy*

Hi there I am new to this site. I have been out of r/c racing for about 3 years now and interested in getting back into the hobby but boy how things have changed. When I getting out the talk was brushless down the line and now it is all the talk I see so I have to get familiar with everything again so please bare with me. Thank you.
Wayne


----------



## tothemaks

*Old School Futaba Remote Controls*

Hi there, new to the site looking for some hobby advice. I have two old Futaba Radio Controllers (Magnum Sport FP-t2p to be exact). These were resurrected from my childhood RC days and have not bee used in years. 
They both appear to be in good condition, there's no evidence of corrosion at the connections. I put new batteries in them and can not get a response on the battery meter and the RC Car does not respond to any signal. 

Anyone have some tips to trouble shoot? 

Cheers


----------



## shaddl123

*hello*

hello friend


----------



## shaddl123

*HI friend*

i am new on this site


----------



## shaddl123

*hey*

hey, i like the forum


----------



## pjtnascar

Hello! This appears to be the thread for us newcomers. I have been involved in modeling cars, trains, R/C, etc. since I was a kid. I look forward to getting more involved in the hobby again, now that my kids are getting into it.


----------



## cemack54

My name is Charlie. I sell new cars for a living and race a Custom Works sprint car for fun. Really enjoy this forum.


----------



## the bone man

Hi guys ,I'm an old retired drag racer,now I race slash trucks.nice to meet every one.:wave:


----------



## the bone man

Hang in there,when i left rc ing,brush less,was a worn out tooth brush,but um learning,


firemanwayne said:


> Hi there I am new to this site. I have been out of r/c racing for about 3 years now and interested in getting back into the hobby but boy how things have changed. When I getting out the talk was brushless down the line and now it is all the talk I see so I have to get familiar with everything again so please bare with me. Thank you.
> Wayne


----------



## Chris Titus

great sight! im new here


----------



## Speed Freak

hi guys


----------



## wwddww34

Hello everybody!


----------



## insanetattoos

Hello everybody. :dude:


----------



## Scottyfw

Hi everyone. I'm looking to get back into rc racing. I haven't raced them since I was about 13. I raced and still have my rc10l and a kyosho optima mid.


----------



## tony357

*Newbie to forum.*

New to the forum, been hobbyist since about 5, slot cars,trains,cox cars and planes. use to build my own boats when i was in my teens early 20's and still have some of them. when i was about 8-13 i use to build balsa boats and put cox engines on them, would let them go and then row after them when they ran out of gas.
always was into slot cars and trains when i still lived home, always still play with them with my kids when we visit grand mom.

well, the boys purchased me a radio controlled hydro for Christmas, We race full size boats, both my boys race Garvey's and last year i put together a 2.5 litre hydro to run ECBRC AND APBA.

I will post in another thread about R/C boats.

Tony


----------



## B2Bad

*Im new*

Im new to this forum and was wondering how some things work. 

how do I talk to people from my local R/C track?


----------



## buckman440

*Finally Here!*

Hi everyone. After having my friend bug and bug me about this site I'm finally here. I'm in to collecting die-cast, Zippo's, and racing rc off road. I have a Traxxas Slash 4x4 and am presently looking for a buggy. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Tworacing

*Losi mini sprint-tracks around?*

I'm just beginning my 3 year of racing a RC mini sprint at a couple of local tracks. I want to start traveling soon to new tracks. Anyone with anything in mind I have two mini sprints 1/18th scale dirt car and carpet car. Let me know


----------



## bombingrun

Hey guys/girls , a friend at the track told me i should join the site to find dirt oval stuff, so thats why i'm here also to pick the brains of you old timers


----------



## doitindirt

Just joined, i like to shop and talk so guess im at the right place


----------



## bluetiger

Started racing in june of 2012, having a blast... trying to see a pic of battlefronts new track layout???


----------



## TechX

Hello. I really enjoy rc racing. Almost as much as coffee.


----------



## Teammuir1

hello every one yes another newby... lol


----------



## angin52

wow a newby at 64 steve


----------



## Razr777

*Been away a long time...*

Hey everybody -

Just registered. Been away from RC since my son Brian stopped racing back in 1997. We traveled to rc races in and around western NY, and up and down the east coast for nearly 9 years. We have alot of fond memories of those days! 

We heard that RC is making a comeback, and from what I've seen recently, it appears to be true. Brian is considering getting back into racing soon, so as his former crew chief, I just thought I'd do a little snooping around.


----------



## sizlinspirit

New Racer! Lucky to have such a community


----------



## JKyte5

1st day on this forum. Was told this is where I need to come for Oval pan car info cause RCTech doesn't have jack


----------



## dale5998

Okay, not sure how much dirt oval racing info there is on this site, so here we go! I've googled many topics, and this site has come up in the search engine, I've never wanted to spend the time to register, so I've went on my merry way! Once again, My search for a RMS to check brushless motors has led me here. If anyone has used these, and can vouge for their practicality, let me know. I want to know if it's worth the three hundred dollars I'd have to shell out!


----------



## Erevovxl

*New to rc. Where do I go to race?*

Hello I'm new to rc and I have a 1/16 E Revo vxl. I'm looking to get into racing. I'm from franklin in. Plz let me know if you have any info to help thanks


----------



## jerryp

*looking for1/4 sale trucks!*

hey, Im new to this site and looking to see if some one cn hep me find some 1/4 scale rc trucks!!! help:wave:


----------



## pattersonmartin89

*Hello*

Hello noob here from CA!


----------



## JoshMaxAmps

Nice to meet you all! From Washington state here!


----------



## laspoone

*Need help Assembling a motorized rotating device for a cake*

I am a cake decorater. I have been ask to make my sister in laws 55th surprise bday cake. She is a Wizard of Oz maniac. I want to make a rotating tornado to go on the cake but really have no idea where to begin as far as a rotating motorized stand. It has to be less than 5 inches high(to be hidden inside the cake) but yet sturdy enough to hold approx. 4-5 lbs atop. I would like for it to be about 12 inches above the icing which would make it total around 17 inches. Any ideas?? Thanks!!


----------



## disaac

hello


----------



## bubblymogirl

*Erevo Brushless Edition 5608 Traxxus for sale*

Hello racing community i have a brand New ERevo brushless edtiion racing car New in Box the color is blue my child does not want it and I paid 2 much money for it. It has all kinds of stuff even where you can hook up your iphone.pad. If you know of anyone out there who would like to purchase [email protected]. :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## t-bone #1

*slash*

hi everybody im just getting into rc ive got a tmaxx with a 3.3 motor its alot of fun just somtimes its a pain if your trucks not running like you want it too.so i just purchased a slash platinum i love the truck so much fun id like to get into racing somtime.i need to get out and watch a few races to see what i need as far as whats a good truck and what kind of tire works good and mabey alot of practice.haha


----------



## stagnut

*newbee*

just got in to rcing have a sc10 and traxxis that have latemodel bodys racing in the sportsman class till i get the hang of it doing ok but alot of room for inprovement running on a carpet indoor track start in april on a high banked oval


----------



## circle8track

Hi, I'm new to the rc hobby. I race 4wd short course truck indoor currently.


----------



## Ajtallman

*New member*

Hi all , new member here. I have a team associated sc10 2wd and a traxxas stampede 2wd . The sc10 has a brushless 4 pole castle sidewinder motor, and the stampede has brushless reedy motor.


----------



## BrandonWatson

*newbie to HT*

Hello all! New to hobby talk. I just recently purchased a RJ Speed Sprint car and looking for places to race it. I am from Daleville, Indiana. I also use to race and still have the associated rc10L. Wouldnt mind brushing off the cob webs and running it also! Thank You!


----------



## jhelms074

hi...been out of hobby for 13 years or so and am looking forward to jumping back in and racing with old friends


----------



## nathanweyer

*Hello.*

Hello I'm new here.


----------



## pronitro1

*Hello:*

I am new to this forum this is a great site lots of information.Well here is my first Post.
*:wave:*
*What is Better Nitro Or Electric??*
For many years I always thought that nothing beats the performance of a Nitro Powered R/C Model,such as buggy,car or truck the sound and the smell of the engines always draws a crowd but with all that excitement comes tuning,maintenance and the frustration. I run a Pro Buggy and a Onroad GT Car both using engines made in Italy. One day I will hit the proper combination for optimum performance the next day I miss the set up all together. I hate to say this but the electrics are the wave of the future for the hobby with the brushless setup electric motors require very little maintenance needed to outperform the Nitro engines.Castle Creations has been working on breaking 200mph with their car only problem their having is keeping the car on the ground.R/C Engine Manufactures need to re-design these engines with some type of fuel management system to control fuel mixtures and longer life engines with less maintenance.


----------



## Losiimhome

*New Member saying Hello*

Hello all, my name is chris, I recently got back into RC.
I live in Rockaway NJ, the only track close to me is dirtrunners outdoor dirt track, been trying to find bigger tracks within 30 mins or so of me indoor clay, or indoor carpet, or even bigger outdoor dirt, I do plan to get into some races this spring/summer at dirtrunners, I went a few times last spring/summer and met a few cool people that were just racing around on off race days.
I have a team associated t4.1 with a few factory team parts and a ezrun 60a esc with a tacon 9.5t motor
Losi xxx-sct with a WP sc8 esc and tenshock motor.
TLR 22 buggy with the rtr sensored esc and 13.5t motor
and a 30th ann grave digger with every green rpm and aluminum part I could find.

Going to post up some pics of my rides when I get a chance.
Also hoping to meet some people near me for fun race days/bashing.

If anyone in the NJ,NY,PA area know of any good tracks near me I would love the info, I cant find any that are close, dont want to drive an hour to race.


----------



## Brushlessmaxx

Hey all. Thought I would stop by and introduce myself.. My name is Justin and I have a rc addiction........ LOL I currently only have 1 rc its a EMBE with tons of upgraded parts.. Love it! I lay asphalt for a living so winter is my time to enjoy the hobby... when its not snowing  Spring rolls around I dont have much time to do anything.... Anyway just wanted to say hey Ya'll and look forward to meeting some new ppl! Thanks, Justin


----------



## gas2go

*gas2go*

Hi I'm Louis First time on this forum I like what I see I've been to RC for 30 years right now I build 1/5 dragsters and I hope I can share info with you guys Thanks


----------



## Guest14

Hello I new here me and my son are getting n to race n we need help lol we r go n to run off road I have a sct and son has a slash c ya on the track


----------



## msg373

*hi everyone*

hi im new to this site i currently have a tamiya baja copy i think.also a maverick tc-evo-s.i also have 2 nitro buggys 1/8 a rex x by gv models,and recently a hyper seven with 21 engine.i prefere brushless anyday,ive went through three engines on my rex x it is a nightmare that buggy.


----------



## rjracing

*New , but not new*

Good afternoon all,, Have been involved with r/c for over 10 years now,, mostly thru son whose an adult now. Started with him purchasing his first R/c , an Evader, which he eventually raced and has seen many upgrades, a Savage with OS, RPM and New Era upgrades to Pan car carpet oval racing, back in the day of brushes and Phantom dynos

Spent alot of money, but had even more fun and enjoyment with the friends we met and made.


----------



## curtis1983

I'm just join up to I'm not new to r/c


----------



## johnc

started trucking and need to get some help on setting up for racing.


----------



## wolverine21

*Wolverine Speedway Opening Spring 2013*

Good afternoon,
I am new to Hobby Talk, been racing r/c cars on and off for 17 years. I currently race with my boys and my bestfriend and his son. We are opening an R/C dirt oval in the spring of 2013 called wolverine speedway.


----------



## Metalgumybear

*LIPO battery for drift star help*

i am going to buy the 1/10 burshless drift star and i wanted to buy an upgraded battery also but i don't know which one to buy. the brushless motor is 3300 kv and i wanted to buy a Sky Lipo 4000mAh 11.1V 20C for it .. should i? or will it burn out the motor? i want a battery that can give me speed for longer drifts plzzz help - metalgumybear


----------



## MarkerInbound

FT SC10, RS SC10, TC5, TC6.1, TRG F111, and POd wife. Still cheaper than flying airplanes. I just wanted to say hello and research the ongoing races for ones that are close to Indianapolis and Chicago. Thanks


----------



## Mototerminator

Hey... Its me Westfall.


----------



## MiataRob112

*RC's RCs*

With the initials RC I guess I want born for this. Been driving RC's since I was 7 and I'm 42. 
I've been teaching elementary instrumental music for 21 years. When "The Shack" had their entry level hobby cars "Xmods" I facilitated clubs for my two schools. Each school had 30 kids (split up in three locations with up to 12 kids on 12 frequencies in 3 group rotating through different activities.) Then they started making the cars without changeable crystals.
Then I spent a boatload of money on Mini-z's to be able to club race. ALL of the mini-z clubs withing a 2 hour radius of me stopped running!
Now I've got an RJ Speed Legend, a Tamiya FWD M05 Mini Cooper, and a Tamiya RWD M04m (Miata modeled after my autocross car and an Alfa Giulia Sprint GTA). Two clubs withing 15 minutes of me. One runs on the ONE night of the week my wife is on call, and the other is on Saturdays, but doesn't run the mini's anymore. Desperately hoping that the dream is FINALLY coming together, but it's so frustrating!!!


----------



## krazy kevin

hello my name is Kevin and I race a Mcpappy Chasis at action hobbies in Kingsville ontario. race 17.5 oval


----------



## jimfowlernewhazeltonbc

*It's a long story.*

Hi my name is Jim I am a RC addict I like heli's and planes, got a Trex 450 sport, some Eflite planes T34 mentor, 2 Dehavelen Beavers 1 on floats a Bae hawk EDF some small foamies, a 4 stroke .91n on floats, a 5ft 23CC speed boat and a nitro 999 Ducati. And lookin to get a Losi 5T this spring. Getting into airbrushing and some larger models. Just havin fun:freak:


----------



## shamrock

Weekend warrior


----------



## rc world depot

*R/C World depot*

Hello my name is John and am involved with a R/C Hobby store in Port jervis NY and would like to introduce us to the Hobby Talk community R/C is our life and we just wanted to say hello and we cant wait till spring.we have a facebook group and only wish to promote rc.We feel it is a great way for a family to have fun. We want to let people know it is affordable today more than ever. We feel if they at least try it they will be hooked for life as we are. Thanks


----------



## rc world depot

Metalgumybear said:


> i am going to buy the 1/10 burshless drift star and i wanted to buy an upgraded battery also but i don't know which one to buy. the brushless motor is 3300 kv and i wanted to buy a Sky Lipo 4000mAh 11.1V 20C for it .. should i? or will it burn out the motor? i want a battery that can give me speed for longer drifts plzzz help - metalgumybear


7.4 5000 mah should be enough you are right


----------



## cathy

Hello,i'm new here. just to say hollo to everybody. have a nice day!


----------



## koushikdas

Hi everyone.m new in this group.i have something to share reguarding a problem m facing through.i had got a 27MHz rc toy car.i have lost the car but i have the remote controller with me.but now i have another car of frequency 49MHz.can i change the frequency of either the remote or the car to get them into action?please suggest me.


----------



## RacerX20

*New to the forums and looking for an RC sprint car*

Hey everyone. I have been looking and looking for a new or a good, used Losi slider sprint car setup. I have never had a real RC car, just the cheap toy store cars. I drive a sprint car for a hobby and have been wanting to get an RC car to mess around with when I am not on the track. Unfortunately, Losi quit making them several years ago and i have only been able to find used ones on ebay and its been hard to get one from there with all the interested buyers. I am hoping that someone on here is looking to sell the RC setup. I have nothing, so I would want the car, receiver, controller, and ect. I am really looking for a 1/10th scale, but even a 1/18th would be fun. I know there are a couple other companies selling sprint car RC cars, but they want over $400 for them. I am hoping to get something for between $100-$200 if possible.


----------



## switz

Hello, my name is Mike. I am from North East Ohio. My kids and I are just getting into the hobby.


----------



## fastscooter

*Battery question*

:wave: Hello everybody, my name is Scott and I am making a return to the RC sport after being out of it for about 18 yrs. Getting into the SC scene and have my truck and electronics. I have been looking for batteries and charger. I have came across batteries with the designation 2S2P and 2S1P. I understand the 2S, but what does the 2P and 1P stand for?


----------



## TANKSALOT

*Palm Bay - Florida - Returning Newbie*

Hello, my name is Steve and I live in Palm Bay, FL
I was very active in 1/12 scale electric in the mid 80's
Ran all over the state to race the state series and was an officer of Brevard Electric Auto Racers (B.E.A.R.)

My son and my grand kids got me back into this crazy sport :freak:

I am now bashing a 10th scale stadium truck and having fun doing so.

Personally, I think having an organized event would be more fun, but that's my competitive side showing :wave:

Anyone in the Melbourne/Palm Bay area that knows of a good place to bash & race, let me know.

Steve


----------



## Flat6

Flat6. Just joined up. Part of many other sites. Look forward to being here.


----------



## BustinLooseRC

Hi, my name is Scotty McNamara and I am new here. I just opened my first offroad RC Track in Newport, NC this year. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Mikey M

Hey everyone.

Mikey here. 

Avid 12th scale and VTA RC racer here in Minnesota. My biggest joy of RC racing is painting new bodies all the time. There is nothing more relaxing to me than airbrushing. A friend here at MMR raceway told me about the site and thought I would come join. :thumbsup:


----------



## joshuadeboard

*Hey*

Hey all..Im new here and got me a couple 1/18 scale late models.plan on racing them....any help will be much appreciated!!


----------



## dasydreamer76

*help*

hello all if anybody can tell me where to find a oneway bearing , for a orion .26 nitro engine


----------



## rctrkr911

*Hello Rc'rs*

New to sc racing got an sc10 can't
Wait to race at Granger Off-Road


----------



## lynchis

Hi! Folks
I am a new member from NB Canada' Just wanted to say Hi and ask how I can put a photograph of my car to see if anybody can identify it fr me. Thank and have a great day.


----------



## ajbailey88

*Hi*

Hey guys, I'm a new member here just wanted to say hi and see what this site was all about. I have a Traxxas Rustler with stock everything. I hope to build on it and make it a stronger faster vehicle. Any advice on how to do that would be great!


----------



## Mad Man

*New guy Northern Indiana*

New guy here and I mean new. Messed around with my sons Slash Platinum and just ordered a Slash Ultimate. I'm sure ill have a ton of questions as I progress!


----------



## grover0878

Hello, new here like everyone else. I'm looking to sell my nitro stuff so that I can get into 1/8th scale electric buggies


----------



## furbymac

Hi, my name is Michael and I have a problem.....I am addicted to r/c vehicles.


----------



## ndnlowrider69

*new membef*

Hello micheal, my name is shane and I also have a problem... I am addicted to 1/10 scale trucks and buggys


----------



## makya

Hi, I'm perry.:wave:

I just recently got seriously back into R/C's about 6 months ago after a break. I have a ruckus, hpi mini trophy, losi micro truggy, mini mauler, kyosho optima mid custom, a losi jrx-pro se and a losi junior-t.

and no money left

I came over to check it out since it seemed a little more friendly than some of the strictly racer sites.


----------



## Sanford

Anyone know how battlefront in grandville is doing from the flood.


----------



## YB2012

*New to RC world*

Hey everyone im very new to the rc world i just landed a Vaterra 69 camero man its fast but i have no clue where to race it at or even find different shells like my dream of a 32 ford pick up slammed to the ground.. anyway great site and reads have a groovy day:wave:


----------



## tthib3685

hey everyone new to this site hope i can pick some brains as im new to the rc world


----------



## Mrs3GsAccessories

*Hey Everyone!*

Hi Everyone!

Names Heather, The boyfriend got me addicted to the whole RC world about 6 months ago. My living room is starting to look more like a parking lot with all the cars everywhere and instead of spare change in the dryer I find parts and body pieces! As of today I have a 1/8 scale Associated Truggy currently out of commision broke a bunch of parts in the back end and I have to take it all apart...an SCX10 Dingo Scaler, an SC10 2wd Short Course truck, a losi XXXSCB, and a losi 1:24 micro brushless rally car!! 

I also make scale accessories for scalers and crawlers as a hobby within the hobby!


----------



## jeepnyyTN

*Hello from TN*

Hi everyone, trying to get back rc racing ...been awhile since I last race oval pancars...trying on 1/18 SC18 from Associated at a new paved oval here in Kingsport TN...Can anyone point me to a thread/forum regarding charging 1/18 NiMh 6cell 1100mah... I have charger need settings for Charge current, Peak/Delta detect..I have a Competition Electronics Pit Bull X3 and Turbo Charge 35....I have setting for 3300/3800/4200mah but not for the small packs that came with the Associated kit..will be appreciated very much...thanks


----------



## jeredm75

*Hello from the Texas panhandle*

Hey all. I'm just getting back into it after about a 3 year break. The 1/16 rally class has me really interested again. Gotta check it out. Thanks


----------



## team loko

Hello, new here like everyone else. I'm looking to sell my electric late model:wave:


----------



## nutz4rc

Welcome to the thread. You should post the car in the For Sale section for Oval cars since I know which one it is. Describe it carefully, pics are good, and according to forum rules; you must post a price as well. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## narkix

*hello*

Hello everyone. Just getting into crawling. Looking in here to find a esc:wave:


----------



## james04k

Hello Everyone,
My name is James and i just got an account on hobbytalk today. Of course my hobby is rc cars and helicopters actually i am rc cars addicted, yea. I hope i'll be able to get and share knowledge in this community.


----------



## greice

Hello Everyone,
My name is Greice and i just got an account on hobbytalk today. Of course my hobby is rc helicopters, actually i am rc cars addicted, yea. I hope i'll be able to get and share knowledge in this community,too.


----------



## sleepysal

*new old guy*

Hi my name is Sal.Been away from r/c's for a while, and just getting back. I have a few cars, 3 shumachers,3 yokomos,2 HPIs an old Tamiya and 2 old Losi XXX-s. I like them all except for the Losi I cant seem to find belts for them


----------



## DragJoe

Hi all from NJ. Interested getting into RC Drag cars. Any tracks in south Jersey area? I remember TRAX70 had one searched and really hadn't come up with anything!


----------



## Carthagenj

*Glad To Be Part of the Forum*

Hello All,

My name is Mark and I hail from Bradenton Florida. I have been in and out of RC for over 20 years. But I have been building and learning to fly RC FBL helicopters for the last year or so. I am looking to jump into the 1/10 Oval Pan Car scene as Manatee Thunder Raceway is just 10 minutes from my house. I look forward to our future discussions.''Warm regards,

Mark


----------



## JoeySeal86

*Anybody know what this?*







I picked this up for ten bucks. Front hub and steering link is broke but trying to find parts but can't figure out what kind it is.


----------



## ymrcRC2013

HI everyone My name is Matt and From Lakeland, Florida I like to race Off Road and run an OFF ROAD R/C TRACK in AUBURNDALE AT YUPER MOTORS HOBBY SHOP. This weekend Sunday we will be having a Dash for $$cash $$ race if any one is from this area. Call me if you would like more info: 863-510-5053


----------



## iangibson32

*New here from CA*

Greetings to everyone :wave:


----------



## ra1mnlee

hello everyone my name is ray and I am looking for an edm roller late model car willing to trade 17.5 series nastruck carpet vehicle it is an eliminator chassis with front associated r5 hubs and spindles,extra tires and bodies lmk what you have if maybe you have pics.


----------



## redwards99

*Looking to get back in after almost 20 years...*

Hi all! My name is Robert Edwards from the Richmond, VA, area. Its been close to 20 years since I've last raced competitively. Back in the day I used to run red clay dirt oval at B&H Hobbies; 4WD Stock and Mod Dominators (chain driven drivetrains!) in the summertime and indoor carpet and concrete oval in the winter. Starting to research the classes and figure out what I want to run. Hanging out at RVA Hobbies in Midlothian, VA, watching and relearning the sport again!


----------



## cheliman

*New to this sight.*

Hi guy's and gals! New to this sight. Some of the guys at the track told me I should join Hobby Talk, so here I am. Looks like a great sight, from what I've seen so far. I race at Big Dog RC Raceway, and Hobby Shop in Stoneboro, Pa. I've met alot of great people over there, and enjoy being back in the RC racing community. I race mostly dirt oval (because I love dirt trackin) but may try some offroad racing in the future. So anyway, Hello to everyone here at Hobby Talk. I'm sure I will find this sight both fun and helpful! 
Thanks
Chris Sterling


----------



## Trouble Maker

*New to the site*

Hey everyone I'm new to this site just want to let everyone know that we have some great racing here in Elkhart Indiana at Pete Russell's hobby shop awesome track awesome people.. I race the truck class with an F-14 chassis.. If you want to know what the chassis is about look up F-14chassis.com... There are some good racers good people.. And very competitive... Come check us out!!!!


----------



## David71

*New To Site*

Hi, new on hear. Heard about this site from some guys racing on dirt road course in Kingsville,Ohio. I have a Duratrax 835B,OFNA Ultra LX2 and Traxxas Slash VXL. Did not know there is 6 tracks close by to Madison,Ohio till i heard about all them on saturday in Kingsville.


----------



## olgrumpy

*Hello*

Hey my name is AL I am an old fat at 64, but still playing with toys. I have been into RC since 1983 and love it. I run just abut every class you can think of, but my most recent passion is rock crawling. Maybe cause it is slower paced like I am. 

I use to race the real dirt oval and drove everything from hobby stock to modified and latemofdel. I still drag race my 74 Nova.

You might say I am a kid at heart even though the body is falling apart. :lol:

Hope to chat with all of you soon. I am on just about every RC forum out there.


----------



## Hipotak

*Hello*

:wave: Hi to everyone. Learned about this site from a local race track in Ashtabula, Oh. I use to race 1/10th on road. I currently own a HPI RS4 and a Kyosho MK2 spider. I was also the driver of a 1/8th Serpent Cobra GT when I lived in Toledo. They are not doing me much good out here in the country so I also bought a T-Maxx from a garage sale to bash around. I would like to get into the 1/8th buggy racing but don't know much about it. I am a ROAR member guess I will start there, looking at the class specs.


----------



## littletwin

Hi everyone, I got to run but i'll be back, I race 1/8 scale Gt electric is there anyone out there that race this scale let me know ,I'll be back.


----------



## bhruifafn

Hey everyone. I am receiving my first car hpi mt2 18ss) in the mail in a few short days! I can not wait to tear it apart and build it back up. Any suggestions or advice are always welcomed!! It's great to be here.


----------



## misplacedtexan

*New at this*

Howdy y'all!
Just getting into the car side of the hobby, been flying for a few years and still do when I can. Reason I'm getting into cars is I have 2 grandsons that I'm restoring a couple of vintage Tamiya's for, to get them into this great hobby.
They have no idea that I'm doing this for them, gonna be a big surprise!
Now for me, I have a B44.2 with Avid chassis I'm building so I can get out there with them and have some fun also!


----------



## 1970AMX

Welcome to HT


----------



## mhuffman

*2013 Medina oeoss missing 4x4 losi scte/mip*

My name is Mike Huffman if any of u guys picked my truck up plz contact me 419-989-7572 thank you...


----------



## Jato

What up yo


----------



## spdsteve

*getting back in $$$$$*

hello everyone starting to get back into dirt oval would luv your help thanks.


----------



## rizzod

also getting back in, 1/8th electric oval is a ball...


----------



## rizzod

1/8th electric _dirt_ oval that is


----------



## Stephen 13

It's been seventeen years for me. Did oval everything in the W. Ky. & S In. area. Seems like a lot has changed over the years. Haven't decided what to start working/playing with first. Probably dirt oval. Always loved that too! Will miss the DC motors, not looking forward to the AC stuff. Used to love building motors. Got to study up on the brushless things for awhile. Hope ya enjoyed my first reply. Nice to know I'm in good company.


----------



## stravis1101

*hello*

I have a few items that I would love too sell or even trade they are rc buggy and rc truck if anyone would love too see them I guess you just comment on here first time for this

thanks,
Sean


----------



## daddio50

Hello everyone I am new to thi site


----------



## daddio50

daddio50 said:


> Hello everyone I am new to thi site


Where is the beat place to purchase a 1/4 scale stock car


----------



## TonyThomas

Hi can u send me a pic of the stuff u r wanting to trade


----------



## Pickleheadguy

*Introduction*

Hello,

New member here. Just heard about the site through Lawn Dart. Awesome guy. I was unprepared, so he let me borrow some tires, a transponder strap and power to charge my batteries. Thanks again, Dart. Much appreciated.

Now about myself. 
I own two Slash 2wds. One with the stock chassis and converted to a truggy. The other has an STRC Lcg conversion and is in standard SC form. I'm strongly considering selling off one of the two and picking up something else. I primarily race at a small track at Sandy Pines, but I just stopped by Battlefront yesterday to try something different. 

I usually spend my free time on Ultimaterc.com, but I'll check in here every once in a while for BFG updates.

-Pickle


----------



## Lucky Lance

*1/16 revo*

If you've got a 1/16th scale REVO class at your track, they are FFFAAASSSTTT and pretty leanient when it comes to part breakage...They can take up to TWO 2 cell 2200 lipo batteries (with a SPECIAL - Y - connector) which makes them BALLISTICALLY FAST and you can get the batteries from Hobby King for less then $15.00 each..They work great on a OVAL dirt track and can be run on carpet with foam tires. If you look on E-Bay you might even get one with a lot of hop-ups... The 1/10 scale REVO 4x4 RALLY car is getting popular at our track too..GO FAST(ER) TURN LEFT...LUCKY :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## bvc11

hello,guys, i am jacky from LA,i just bought my first rc car online ,i am totally a newbie here,i wish i can get some useful info here.


----------



## bvc11

by the way,i was flying my rc helicopter before i got into this hobby,are you guys also interested in rc helicopter?


----------



## muttc69

*Hello*

I just joined this forum. I am looking for a track in Southeast Tennessee. I live about 45 minutes south of Knoxville, TN. I have a GS Storm 1/8 scale nitro buggy that I like to race on offroad and oval tracks. I use to race quite a bit a few years ago but the track that I raced on closed and I would like to get back into racing again. I had seen some information on a track that maybe opening up in Sweetwater, TN but not sure if it has opened yet or not. Please let me know some info if anyone has any. Thanks.


----------



## PhantomUSA1

*Hellooooooooooooooooooooo*

hello every one I guess I have been a mimber here for years and naver posted LOL So Im out here today to find info on how to chage and discharge my Lipo batts 
So Im off and looking again Hello


----------



## jerbob8

hi to all,does any body know how to figure the capacitor(s)size too run a 1:10 scale 540 motor on a bolink pancar chasis


----------



## JCVroom

I am new to the forums and thought I would say hello.


----------



## lino89

I am new to this site and would like to say hello.


----------



## NITRO_RAT

*howdy boys and gales!*
names nitro rat..aka rob bonham...new to the site and wanted to say hello.ive been a nitro burner since 2003...basically ah thrasher and basher ..run savages..ofna bugs and basically anything that i can jump my barn with and yes ive clear my barn..lol..i used to be a mod for statelne rc track and forum in indiana and like to think of my self as one of the founding fathers of the track.we helped build it from start and then i kinda fell out due to life..but im back..kevin and stateline knows im back and he cant wait to see my jump the drivers stand with my 8th scale.i was the first winner of the oval track and the first monster truck race there and cant wait to do it again and hopefully meet some of you :0)
my main question now for anyone that could help me..i loooved my radio i owned last..and i know its out dated for todays use but i would love to have another one..its the ''JR Z1''..im really fusy about how clean my stuff is so if anyones got one in pretty good shape please..send them my way.i did see some for sale on here earlier but they were from5-8 month old post..any help would be appreciated..a new one if they still make them would make this old dogs day! thanks...Rob


----------



## Mr Bean

Howdy yall.....I haven't raced in 20 years.


----------



## Flapnerd

*New to site*

Just joined and wanted to say what's up? I like crawlers and of off road RC's.


----------



## LapLaya843

*New to forum*

Just joined here and getting started. I enjoy short course racing and oval truck racing. Also like building scale crawlers and unique rc vehicles.


----------



## shasta69

*1/4 scale rc gas car for sale 1400.00*

runs old school 1/4 scale rc gas car with remote ,servo. runs good needs battery ,tire skins email [email protected]:wave::wave:


----------



## CameronWinsAgain

*I'm new*

I'm new I go to BFG
1. Associated
2. Tekno
3. Tekno
Changing it up a little bit


----------



## glankie

*Any package to intro?*

Hi all, would like to check if any basic start up package for beginners to intro? Location to buy?


----------



## shortcourse5117

*new guy*

:wave: Im new here I like off road racing and geeting into oval


----------



## TechX

Hi, my name is Ryan.

I have been racing RC's off road for 3 years now. I live in Auburn, MI. I have raced all over the state and enjoy it so much, I opened my own track. Hope to converse with many wonderful people here. :dude:


----------



## Terrascorcher29

*First post*

This is my first post I like offroad racing and Traxxas Rustlers!!


----------



## Jingles213

I own two WCM quarter scale cars and I am looking for differential rebuilding kits. My email address is [email protected].


----------



## venomous42

hello all


----------



## stuartnz

*RC crystal question*

I have just bought a couple of very cool 1/16 scale RC tanks in Malaysia, chinese made.

Both have the same 27mhz crystal, channel 3, so cannot run together without interference.

good news is the crystals can be plugged in and out, and i can buy the sets on line.

my question is, do I need to use another channel 3 crystal, say 26.975 and 27.175, or do i need to go to a whole other channel, 29mhz, 40 mhz or 49mhz or whatever.

If anyone knows the answer to this it will save me a lot of experimentation.

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## Medical07

*Trying to be the good wife l0l*

My husband has a small collection of RC cars and trucks; Traxsas E-Revo, Traxsas Stampede, 1/16 E-Revo, HPI E 10 Drift, and the Axial Wraith. I am trying to find somewhere that he can go and really use them like they are supposed to be used. We live in an apartment complex so he really doesn't have the room and the neighborhood kids don't really understand that these aren't a $20-$30 dollar toy, but more of a $300-$800 passion  I appreciate any help!


----------



## Promatchracer

stuartnz said:


> I have just bought a couple of very cool 1/16 scale RC tanks in Malaysia, chinese made.
> 
> Both have the same 27mhz crystal, channel 3, so cannot run together without interference.
> 
> good news is the crystals can be plugged in and out, and i can buy the sets on line.
> 
> my question is, do I need to use another channel 3 crystal, say 26.975 and 27.175, or do i need to go to a whole other channel, 29mhz, 40 mhz or 49mhz or whatever.
> 
> If anyone knows the answer to this it will save me a lot of experimentation.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stuart


Yes you can change the crystals if you can take them out 
We have the here at the store too and can sell them to you for $8 shipped 
LMK if you need them


----------



## Twizted

*Hey there I'm New here.*

:wave: Hey all, just wanted to say hello.A friend recommended i check this out.


----------



## BJ78

*Newbie to the Rc world*

Hi everyone, new to the group


----------



## iiisoccer84

*new guy*

Hi guys.
New to this forum and loving it.


----------



## Rampy61

Hello group members...I am currently racing a Slash on a banked clay oval track outside here in western New York..in the fall/winter months...move inside and run 1/18th scale Late Models..and a Stampede.


----------



## vic45redd

*I'm new here!*

Hello to all! Ran into this forum while searching for a solution to an old problem. Trying to restore and/or update a 1/16 Tamiya King Tiger from the early 90's so my 13 year old boy can have his turn at having fun with it. I believe the folks here will be a valuable source of info and advice to that end. Besides, I'm always on the lookout for new friendships. 

Glad to be here!


----------



## krazy kevin

*new guy*

Hi new to forum allot of good information thanks. I race oval at at action hobbies in Kingsville ont. My chassis is a MCpappy 2.5 team.


----------



## Phantomxistance

*new to Hobbytalk*

New to the site, hoping to learn great things here.


----------



## Alix2u

Hello, my name is Frank and I am an RC'aholic.


----------



## festool

*Rc*

Hi I am new to the site and Love RC racing outdoor


----------



## Ftr1429

New track full throttle hobbies clay oval and off road come on out.


----------



## legend 41

*Hello*

New to the site, looking foward to useing this site


----------



## quartermilebuggy

*new?*

Been lurking here for a while.. I am into R/C cars and Trucks, 1/24 scale dragracing and HO slots


----------



## robnein

*vintage Tx/Rx help.*

I got a Tower Hobbies TH-6 radio set for $10 . Both tx and rx battery connectors are missing. I would like to test it. I need to know what batteries both take. If it works I would like to change the frequency,72.960,to a legal one. Can anyone help me out. Its a 6 Ch. with 4 servos. The battery charger does not work and does not have any info on it. I think its a neat set ,but then again I'm 70 ,but having fun. Thank you very much, Rob Nein


----------



## Buggyracer12

*Newbie*

I am new to the hobby.


----------



## robo3111

*losi 5 t*

Im looking for a losi 5 t for my 11 year old for xmass anyone have one for sale ? Im new at this My email is [email protected] Thanks Rob


----------



## NoMorCS4Me

*New Guy*

Just sayin' hello to all of you.

been in the hobby since 1984.
pretty much seen it all and done it all, for the last 7 years or so I have been playing with Large Scale gassers.

Looking forward to hanging out over here.


----------



## Cmckee

*Jr Racing xr3 problems*

I recently got a Jr Racing xr3 transmitter and I cant figure out how to bind it to my reciever (HiTec synth dx). Can anyone help?


----------



## brwn bggr

*just a shout out to say hey...!*

Good day to all...
been in and out of rc racing since "86"...
started out racing 1/!0 pan car and have been into 1/10 buggy,stadium truck and sct...
just picked up a tc and am looming forward to racing that this winter and meeting some good people...have a smilie face day...!
...kirt...


----------



## timgreen

hello I am new to the site and looking for a oval course to start racing my 1/8 scale brushless lipo car I seen an add for the finch field house in gladwin and the first race is oct 27th but can not find the thread


----------



## foxxx

yo, just joined!


----------



## ggeiselman

Just joined Hi everyone.


----------



## greg-33

*just join and looking fro vta or touring*

nice to be here


----------



## Carlo R

Hi. My name is Carlo and I'm looking forward to many more post :thumbsup:


----------



## wilk30

Hey tingreen the finch field house is in MT. Pleasant look in the oval track dis. on hobby talk also look up bay city X-Treme cellar racing most of the same guys race at both track good luck If you know how to sent a pm on hobby talk feel free to pm me and I will try to help you out


----------



## Wichita Flyer

*Hello*

Hello everyone! I'm from Wichita Falls Texas. Towing and Gliders are my main interest.


----------



## 2-shot

I'm new to the forum, so I just wanted to say hello.:wave:


----------



## Christianflyer

*Hello Everone*

Not new to the site. Just opened my own account instead of using my son's.
LOL. Love the site and everyone is great.:wave:


----------



## DJL

*Djl*

HI just signed up new to any forums. I am into 1/32 scale slot cars . I have about 75 feet of track and about 25 cars. Into modifying them and night racing under the led lights. I used to be into gas rc buggies in the early 80s but got out of it. Just ordered a 1/5 scale gas buggy it should arrive first of next week. Cant wait to get back into it.


----------



## Lazer Guy

DJL said:


> HI just signed up new to any forums.Just ordered a 1/5 scale gas buggy it should arrive first of next week. Cant wait to get back into it.


Welcome DJL.:wave:
I like 1/8 or larger RC's, the larger they are, the more they can take before they fall apart.
Make sure you can get parts FAST for what ever RC you get :thumbsup:


----------



## Interceptor

*My name is Sean, and I am an RC addict.*

Now if I could only learn to drive...


----------



## mimia

hello, i am tim, nice to meet you , i am new one , and i am very glad to join.


----------



## mimia

welcome..


----------



## buzzard48

hi name is matt- I race oval pan cars at pete russels and short coure trucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## pop

hi name is herman,glad to be on board.looking to learn as much as i can about oval racing.


----------



## buffalo man

*r/c cars*

just joined .am interested in what type of cars to get for carpet and asphalt racing. have some traxxas cars.want to compete what type should i have to win with.


----------



## liebl123

buffalo man said:


> just joined .am interested in what type of cars to get for carpet and asphalt racing. have some traxxas cars.want to compete what type should i have to win with.


For carpet oval an HPI Blitz is the best option.


----------



## toytech

buzzard48 said:


> hi name is matt- I race oval pan cars at pete russels and short coure trucks.:thumbsup:


you have a great group of guys to race and learn from :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty Edwards

Very informative site here! I'm from the Kansas City area. I started racing RC when I was 12 back in 86. I raced twice a week (primarily dirt oval) until 97, when my dad passed away. I tried to continue on, but it was too mentally tough at the time. 

After about 6 yrs I started racing again.

-Scott


----------



## butchr

*New to this forum*

Hi all, my name is Butch and I am new to this forum. I have been racing dirt oval RC for about 27 years now. Looking forward to expanding my horizons and learn from others. Thanks!


----------



## rider2013

*new member*

Hello ! My name is bobby , I am new to indy, and for many years I raced late model dirt oval cars in southern Indiana . really want to see if I will enjoy indoor carpet racing! any help or advise would be so helpful , I have been out of it for awhile and ready to enjoy meeting new friends and race! I look forward in visiting the local raceway and figure out what scale provides the most racing experiences. nice to meet all of you , if you have any advise on local scales, or vehicles , im starting from scratch , I like to buy from local track and support it , however I am open to any equipment or vehicles to get started , thanks !


----------



## thepope97

*R.I. indoor R/C carpet track.*

Hi R/c indoor carpet oval R/c racetrack. link .b-rsuperspeedway. hope to hear from serious racers. in R.I.


----------



## 1/12th

*New Guy Here*

Hello all. I am in Anderson In. My son and I are wanting to race the legends. Hopefully can find somewhere in Indianapolis. Glad to be here 
Thanks Brian


----------



## Tone63

*New Member*

Hi , My name is Tony . Just wanted to Hi to everyone. I always enjoyed r/c cars,trucks and Slot cars. I am selling off most of it and keeping a few for myself. I am presently looking to sell my early WCM 1/4 Scale outlaw style car. Its in great condition and runs excellent. Contact me for more info. Thanks .


----------



## Mumfmob

hey guys just joined up. a friend told me about this site so i figured id give it a shot and see what this site has to offer


----------



## RaR

*First Post ever*

Hello everyone this is my first time ever posting anything anywhere. So be kind. I'm here to learn and ask questions.


----------



## Daveroo

*just a nube*

Hey all,california here,new to RC construction rigs..


----------



## michaud_adam

*first post*

Hi all


----------



## Jim Thomas

*Newbie Loving RC*

Hi everyone!

Very new to rc but love it and want to learn. I really like learning about VTA seems like an awesome class. I live in West Lafayette IN and will be visiting Indy RC soon for the first time and check out what looks to be a awesome facility!


----------



## Jsmith

*New to here!*

Hello addicts! Long time rc guy. Just beginning in competitive rc dirt oval racing.


----------



## Dukes2004

Hey guys, my name is Adam. I raced Team Associated 1/10 asphalt oval back in the 90's with my father and am looking to get back into oval, circuit, and dirt racing. I am in Morgantown, WV and looking for people and tracks to connect with.


----------



## mcgiever

Hi my name is Mark I'm a member at OVRCCC


----------



## RCphotographer

*New*

Hello,

I am a photographer that specializes in r/c oval, rock crawlers, basically anything with a motor. I also shoot a lot of nationals for 1:1 rockcrawlers and motocross.

I can be found on twitter, under JKolva Photo, and facebook JKolva Photography


----------



## Cracker Boy

Hey to all oval racers. My first time posting on here. 1/8 scale spec late model, sprint and legends racer here.


----------



## danlaclair

Hello to all oval racers 
hope to see this new crc genx go at wb hobbies


----------



## Tommer

*Another new guy*

Hello am new to this site and have just got back into the hobby. I have been runniing a Losi Mini Desert Truck with a few friends and we are now getting into the 1/10 scale Short Course Trucks.
I just bought a Team Durango, Race Ready DESC 210, brushless and know nothing about it. I bought it at the race track and in the second race had one shock come apart and then the next race took 2nd. I think that it will be a good truck but if any of you have any tips to give that would be great!!


----------



## Tommer

*Arrma is less than great*

Had a problem but got it taken care of.


----------



## Drac906

*back again*

my name's jake just getting back into the hobby bought myself a losi xxx-sct roller and looking to get back into racing alot has changed in the six years i've been out of the hobby like electronics such as lipo batteries brushless motors and such. so i have some catching up to do :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecampo

Hi all


----------



## Dopeywhitecloud

*helloo*

Hello everybody i joined to sell my 1/4 scale rc car. 
how do i start?


----------



## RcDerek18

*Rc Pan car oval Racing*

Hey I am new to Rc racing and I have never raced in a real indoor rc race . I am interested in doing so. I have 1/10 scale pan car my Step father gave me. so its probably out of date . But I was going to put a brushless motor on it any way . But don't no if it is good enough to race . Any advice the any one can give me I would be great full .


----------



## daddyo34

Howdy everybody Happy New Year. Just became a member .
Im a dirt oval racer from So Florida just having fun racing.


----------



## Mike K.

Hello from NEPA. Just getting back into Oval racing after taking a break for a few years. Been flying RC heli's and Giant Scale airplanes. Now getting back into Legends and SK Mod. Race up at Marshall's Hilltop Hobbies in PA


----------



## Genius

*Hello*

I'm back after nearly a 20 years recess.
I'll be running 10 scale dirt oval CW, Sprint & LM.


----------



## twissted

*Builder of R/C*

I'm not new to rc and so some of the things posted my be a little of a reach for some. And a possibly a chance to share ideas. :wave:


----------



## pedaltothemetal

*Hi!!*

New member, just bought first 1/5 scale dirt oval racer, looking to make some friends and learn as much as I can about this cool hobby.:wave:


----------



## HYPER 9

*Mixing of paints on lexan body ?*

Hi i am new to this forum , but old to rc racing. Would like to get more info on airbrushing , with diffrent paints on lexan body. I have done a lot of bodies before but never done one with PARMA FASKOLOR . Can it be used with Tamia Rattel cans . Meanning to spray Tamia over the faskolor .


----------



## Bolles1000

*Struggling racer*

Hi, I'm new to this site but have been racing at battlefront in Grandville, MI for about a year now. I only get to the track once or twice a month and struggle with getting good setups for the different track layouts. I race an sc10 and a T4 stadium truck. Joined to hopefully learn a few things to help!


----------



## rnrdad01

this my first posting to never posted


----------



## retired railroader

new to this fourm hello


----------



## chuck_b24

*Hello*

HI newbe to this forum .. my kids used to race i the winter & I am getting back into it!!!

I am looking for a set of rules for "nastruck" they are supposed to be on the net "SOMEWHERE"!! LOL thanks & HI!!


----------



## sandvipr

Hi Everyone. I've been involved in RC pretty much my whole life. Started in the mid-80's with a Tamiya Frog, and then had a whole slew of cars as carpet racing became big in my area. Fastest car I had was a Bolink Eliminator with a mod motor and GTP body. Since I have played with a few nitro cars and trucks as well as planes and Helis, but wanted to get back into carpet racing. I just located a track right in my area so I offed the helis and hope to pick up my new 10th scale oval car this weekend weather permitting...


----------



## mrbearcat37

*just starting*

Hi everyone first time on site. Wellford sc. Here . thinking of getting into Rc late model dirt track racing .


----------



## Deaton3842

Hello All!


----------



## kenichi458

Hello everybody.. I'm newbie in this forum.. Hope that I could get more knowledge here and make some friends from different country..


----------



## Bobby Cal

*Newbie*

New to R/C and hope to learn oval track SK modifieds. Anybody in the West Springfield, MA area feel free to contact me


----------



## Bandit7171

*new*

Hi folks just trying to get on site thanks.


----------



## jratliff42

Hey guys!


----------



## mooby64

hey
sup?


----------



## mec629

*LOSI 1/10th SPRINT CAR... QUESTION*

Where can I get Carpet Racing Foam Tires for my Losi 1/10th Sprint Car?? Thanks!:freak:


----------



## danboone

*1/5 truck*

Hi wanting to get back into rc cars so is it hip 5t or the losi way to go !! Thanks


----------



## hitman hart

*SC10 dirt oval*

What tires should I use for dirt oval indoor clay on a SC10?


----------



## davidabke

*Hyperdrive pro 5*

Hey I'm looking for a nice used hyperdrive pro 5


----------



## greatnate2008

*New*

I'm new to RC and was wondering about RC clubs near Peru, IN.


----------



## tom1989

Hello everyone! just got back into racing haven't been on a track since 2007. so I will be looking forward to getting on this site. have a great day everyone


----------



## Cenatec

Hi I'm new to rc racing and am looking to gain knowledge on the sport. I'm looking for a pan truck with a 21.5 motor and for any advice on racing. Thank you!


----------



## galanoola

I'm new to RC and was wondering about RC clubs in singapore


----------



## mike0615

Hello


----------



## Chad73

Hello I'm chad formally known as Chop73. just want to let everyone know for trader purposes. Thanks


----------



## gford265

*New member*

Good evening everyone. I'm just getting into the world of R/C racing. Really excited and looking forward to jumping in with both feet. I am extremely fortunate to have a top-notch, indoor, high banked oval track only a couple of miles from my house. A special "hello" to all who race at the Barre Town R/C speedway. I'm planning on spending the majority of tomorrow on Circle street at the track. I hope I can pick some brains. Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Mr.Blacksheep

*New member!!!!*

Ive been out of oval racing for over 20 yrs. And just got back into it. Like finding my first true love!!!!


----------



## farmboy21johndeere

*dirt oval cars*

iam been very interested in dirt track rc car and iam looking to eventually buy a dirt oval rc car I know they come in different sizes I just want peoples opinon on what kind of car I should start on?


----------



## farmboy21johndeere

*dirt oval cars*

what scale sizes do the dirt track oval cars come in?


----------



## jbrow1

Not new here, but it's been a long time since posting. Glad to see my account still open, and that the forums themselves are still going strong.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jammes

Hy everyone, my name is Jammes.


----------



## Vulcan1500

*hi*

I am new to SCT offroad..what brushless motor system for stock


----------



## summermadness

*Central NJ Electric dirt racing*

Hey All, I am new to this site but not to RC. I wanted to invite dirt racers out to our place in parlin, nj. We are starting to get the 2014 season squared away and build the excitement for our passion of RC. We are looking to race weekends and during the week. Check it out. radiocontrolledmotorsports


----------



## collacor

*Traxxas RTR*

Hello,

I am new member here. Could anyone talk about Traxxas RTR?
Are radio control is included in Traxxas RTR?


----------



## F100

*Hello, New Guy*

My name is Pat. Im new to short course racing, hope to have fun and meet some of you.


----------



## kelleylcguy52

Looking for front end for my ksg gen3 were can I get one and what's a good one


----------



## JButterfield

*Looking for a 1/4 rc*

looking to trade my true Hpi 5bss turned into a 5t really nice truck new motor maybe 3 tranks of gas throw it for brake in the motor. looking for a 1/4 rc thats all most ready to run


----------



## gmetro

Hello...I am a new member and I live in Phoenix, Az. My grandson lives in Kalamazoo, MI and I want to get him started with electric rc flying. I have bought him a transmitter but was hoping to maybe buy him a plane once I get to Kalamazoo this coming June. Can someone tell me where I might buy a plane that is already buily and does kalamazoo have a flying field


----------



## rockpile

hello everyone! I am new to the site but used to tear it up years ago.Always loved all things radio controlled; racing, scale, monster trucks, boats, love it all! I am in Indianapolis and look forward to being around here.


----------



## Driver31

*F-14 sportsman truck forsale*

This is a F-14 Sportsman Truck.With Go Fast Body Post.The steering Servo Is a Futba 9650 , The Speedo Is a Lithium Version Tekin RS Pro with a Thunder power motor.. This truck has multiple Feature wins,and drives very Smooth. add Your own Reciever and have Fun.$400


----------



## wessman

*new guy*

hello everyone got into dirt oval at wildbills raceway in irving tx,lots of fun .I converted a gas powered xxx-nt into an electric EDM.


----------



## controlfreak

*The New Kid on the Block*

Hello everybody! My name is Isaac Long aka ControlFreak. New to hobby and loving it.


----------



## marctetreault

collacor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new member here. Could anyone talk about Traxxas RTR?
> Are radio control is included in Traxxas RTR?


Yes tracks is a good starting truck the RTR stands for ready to run as in fully assembled at purchase its a nice model


----------



## Walter RC

*Walter RC Raceway*

We are a new dirt oval and off road racing location in Saranac,Michigan. We have had two tracks at our location for some time. My name is Dave and I am the owner and CEO of Walter RC Park.com


----------



## couchcrawler

Hi, FNG in Minnesota, watching the snow fall.


----------



## losiman26

Hi sweet


----------



## jud

will legends be racing at striclands this weekend


----------



## Intimidator 3

*v plate*

How does this V plate work? I don't see how it holds the pod from moving from side to side.


----------



## Monger

*RC Electric Boats*

Hi,
First time member and would sure like to count on your help, and suggestions on experience with a Blackjack 29 Cat. I'm really thinking of getting one. I'll be returning to Ft Myers around mid-May. They do have a local Nitro Boat club that runs every Sunday down there near my home.But I think I'll stick with electric. Cleaner and a lot less costly.

Monger


----------



## revlimiter

*New member*

whats up everyone my name is Mark I run a DEX408,22SCT, and Mini 8ight.


----------



## Aunt Sam

*Hello*

I succumbed to peer pressure and bought a 2wd Slash to race with my husband, 2 brothers, 2 nephews, 2 nieces. We used to tease my brother for playing with toy cars, I'm eating my words now but they taste pretty good


----------



## 3.3Jato66

*New Here*

Hello, new here but not new to RC's. Back in the 90's I had a Traxxas Hawk, now I have a Jato. Will have a few questions from time to time. Right now I am getting her ready after the long winters nap.


----------



## EMO454

*Newbie*

Hello My Name is Victor and I just wanted to say Hi !


----------



## camo_racer

*new kid*

hello my name is keith and i own a irontrach spino and own my own track and race it with my dad, my uncle, and their friends and am looking to get into local racing at fastlane rc raceway but i don't know how. if anybody can tell me how then please do.
~keith


----------



## [email protected]

*Newbie*

Hey guys and girls I am a keen 1/4 scale modeler,been doing boats for a while now but recently started with 1/4 scale sprint cars


----------



## vintageracer277

*New guy*

Cool site! Looking to get involed in 1/4 scale stock cars


----------



## night train lane 55

*looking for 1/4 scale*

Hi my name is night train lane55, new to hobby talk. I'm interested in buying a used 1/4 car car. New to the 1/4 scales however do own six 1/5 scales 2 hpi bsja 5 b, one mcd v4 competition my, redcat rampage mt. Need somone to assist me with questions. Glad to be a member of this great community. Do have $900 to spend on something decent if not then I'll wait save more money for the bulles eye. Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## slvrbulitgotu

*Intro*

Hi ya'll!! I am fairly new to the world of RC. I really enjoy going to our local track and showing my son that this hobby is all about, fellowship, competition and skill.


----------



## aaacrash7

*newbie*

Hi all, I am new to this site aswell with outdoor oval racing. Heck fairly new to the "pancar" world. I work for a hobby shop by trade and run a few scaler groups on line. Have been a rock crawler for years now but have found a passion for racing. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Race A Rama

*newjack*

Hi everyone new to this site looking to get into 1/4 scale modifieds we race 1/5 scale now asphalt and dirt and always looking for more people in the Myrtle Beach SC area to race with.


----------



## troyd

*newbie*

Hello my name is troy


----------



## tobyjarett

:wave: *hello all, salem Al here. just wondering what folks think about a place to have a r/c drag strip, dirt oval, off road course? thoughts and ideas appreciated.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Scills

Hey guys new to this site .


----------



## linc

*New guy*

I like anything RC. Am just beginning with an electric 1/10 Slash 2 wd. now what. I'm not a good driver but I think I can improve.


----------



## JTamiya

*old time member from era1996*

Its been a very long time since i last here. I did come back for a brief time a few years ago..........But life became complex again.

I was around hobbytalk 1996 era, when the internet was new to me.......One of the first searchs i did was radiocontrol. Since I am living in Japan was deep in to the RC buying thing here, it was logical focusing my internet play time to RC hobby. I recall there was handfull of sites that RC popular, this place always had a deep meaning of belonging........During that time being a few years after being married( HEHEHE and before my child was born ) I use to have alot of free time. After my child was born, I slowly had a declined my attention to the RC hobby. Now 10 years later after my child was born, I starting the slow come back in the RC Cars again. I have a vast collection of RC cars dating back to the 1996 up to 2003.....Tamiya,HPI,Kawada,Tec racing bunch of mini kyosho racers. As time go i be posting photos of these here.......

Thank you for having back...Look forward to being around......

TY reading:wave:


----------



## The one they call dirty

Hey everyone, Chris here from Chicago. The screen name speaks for itself, everyone calls me Dirty lol (last name Sanchez, you figure out the rest). Looking forward to conversating on here!


----------



## BigEd127

*Newbie*

New guy here. I am from Wyoming, I used to race full size Street Stocks on dirt. Now I am turning my attention to the R/C world. 

I am starting off with the RS Speed Legend Race cars. I got one for me, and looking for one for my son.

I look forward to chatting it up on here with all of you.


----------



## AllenPitts

*New guy*

Hello Hobby Talk,

I am new to the forum.
Look forward to contributing and learning.

Allen Pitts
Dallas Texas


----------



## AllenPitts

*RC kite messenger*

Hello Kite forum

I am interested in using radio controls to operate a device called 
a kite messenger.

Allen Pitts
Dallas Texas


----------



## AllenPitts

*RC for messnger*

Hello Kite forum

I am interested in using radio controls to operate a device called 
a kite messenger.
The kite messenger looks like this.

Allen Pitts
Dallas Texas


----------



## george4579

*Raco 1/4 jac rabbit*

Getting into quarter scale racing with a used jac rabbit need to find parts to restore to new. Want to put sprint car body or midget body with it all decked out thanks.


----------



## chrisdurham

*chrisdurham*

Greetings Hobby Talk! New to the forum, but look forward to chatting with you guys and learning!


----------



## RRR Randy

*Old new menber*

Hi all. Was a member back in the day, just now getting back into RC,s


----------



## Jmilz

Sup fellas, I'm looking to got left.....a lot!


----------



## Scott Hall

*Back in the game*

Hello,
I have just returned to remote control racing after a ten-year retirement.
My friends talked me into quarter scale racing and it is a lot of fun.


----------



## alex8828

Welcome back....Same thing here!


----------



## Troy24

Welcome to the 1/4 scale family. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Robert1972

*Hello all*

Hi all...new member to the forum,i useed to drive small radio control cars my favorite being the turbo hoppers by tyco...remember those?


----------



## niterdr

*An Old Canuck*

Started in RC racing back in the 1970's before the invention of the Associated RC-10. Won my first season of club racing in 1982 in 1/8th nitro. My first child was born in 1983 so out the door went the competitive racing, so I switched to my other love RC Boats. In 1985 I won 6 cell and 12 cell fast electric club level boat divisions. Since then I have dabbled in Scale model boats, Separation, Divorce, moving and a host of other stuff. Got my RC wings really late in life in 2008. But I have built and covered many airplanes in my life.

Un related to RC I started building models in 1962, had my own HO railroad layout and started slot car racing in 1964.

I have too many (according to my second wife) RC Cars, Boats and Planes.

I usually research on the forums before I ever ask a question but I am always willing to help where I can.
I was going to put an icon on this message but there were no "Old Fart" icons.


----------



## Lysander06

*New poster*

Hello all,

New to this site been in R/C since I was a kid. 

I look forward to being and posting on this site!


Lysander06


----------



## wz1971

*hi to all on site new to this site not new to rc*

just wanted to see if anyone knew who made those 1/4 late model bodies, i saw a thread here about a 1/4 late model, also where can you get a 1/4 quick change rear end. im currently building my second dirt late model and i would like to build a 1/4 scale version one day.


----------



## chinatopwin

China Topwin will attend the HK Electronic Fair October 13-16,2014.

Do you know China Topwin?
China Topwin mainly market in RC Toys and RC Hobby products, have done 13years in this industry and the largest supplier in Shenzhen of RC Products.

Do you know the HK Electronic Fair?
This fair mainly for electronic products, such as mobile phone, usb, phone cases, TVS and ETC.

Why we will attend this Fair?
As we have our own design wifi series products, from wifi cars, wifi tanks to wifi quadcopters.
Then it can combine android, apple systems with our products.
Makes your life easy and funny~!

When and where is the fair?

2014 Hong Kong Electronics Fair
Date: October 13-16,2014
Venues:Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre
Address:1 Expo Drive, Wanchai, Hong Kong, China

Our BOOTH: Booth No.:3B-A15
If you will comes, free to contact me: [email protected]
I will be glad to help you and arrange for you.


----------



## Corkmeister43

*1st post*

off and on with r/c airplanes and sailplanes for many years. am currently looking for a used bind and fly Addition X by Precision Aerobatics. can anyone help? really looking forward to using this site, great format. cm43


----------



## Steelerbob

Hello all 
I'm an avid off-road rc enthusiast.. I'm currently in the process of building a 55 chevy Slash...just finished the body today and I think it came out beautiful..all I need now is a set of wheels and and I'm set .when I figure out how to post a pic I will show you all the 55


----------



## loudgonzo

look forward to getting back into rc


----------



## tgfalcon

*1/4 scale racing*

Hi guys,
New to 1/4 scale cars. but been rc ing a lot of years.l have a new 1/4 scale 
Pan type Funny Car for sale were would be the best place to sell it.
Thanks tgfalcon.


----------



## CICR

Long time HobbyTalker with a new log in for a new racing facility!


----------



## DLagoe

Hello new to fourm and new to RC Looking to get into 1/4 scale sprint or ECM racing on or around eastern USA.


----------



## Donniec

*Hello*

Getting back into rc. Looking for a 1/12 pan car.


----------



## intimidator_nc

Hi to all, back to rc racing after a 14 year break


----------



## gangstauzzy

Im looking for new briht90 caprice hot persuit patrol car if any body has one an is willing to sell it to me let me know. [email protected] thanks.


----------



## Justin Meridith

Does anybody have hope ups or upaited body for 1/10 leagends car


----------



## GutsnGloryRC

*New RC Track in Bloomfield CT.*

Hi we have opened an new RC Track in Bloomfield, CT (Guts n Glory RC Raceway). We are set up for 1/14,1/16 and 1/18 scale racing. You can run 1/1 on the track if you have some driving skill. lol We are only opened Fri 4pm - 10pm and Sat 11am - 4pm. So come in and have some fun. My number is 860-881-9050.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## germain

*New to HobbyTalk, been r/c fan for years.*

Glad I found this site, getting back into r/c sailplanes. I want to build a balsa sailplane, 5-6 ft. wing span, electric motor for lift (no high ground in Houston TX). 
Any suggestions on kits to research would be appreciated. A kit with ailerons would be new to me and I would like to learn how to fly that setup. Also, radio recommendations would be great.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## oldboy59

*My First Forum*

Hi There everyone: :wave:

This is my first forum so I hope to that I can find some good advice about my hobby, RC cars; I have a range of cars from 1/10 to 1/5 in elec, nitro & gas. My currant build is a 1/4 scale short course custom built truck my me. It is a 10mm tubed chassis with a Rooster Tail 70cc engine and a Burnout Quickchange Rear diff (this diff is extremly strong and will handle all the power of the 70cc). At the moment I am still chasing some parts for the build and I hope to get some help from this forum to get this build completed. Well thats all for now and I will be back very soon to get some help.
See you all later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Revodan

*New member*

Thankyou for adding me. I'm in search for a nastruck a tad on the inexpensive side but in good condition Thx guys. Dan:wave:


----------



## HULSEYRacing42

*B4.2 street stock*

Team associated b4.2 street stock. Speed passion 17.5 R motor and speed control. New rear foams, New futaba servo, fairly new 5000mah 50c 2s Lipo, everything but reviever and radio. Very fast car and set up well. Set up for carpet track but can run it on dirt with this setup and be competitive with minor tweaking. Awesome car just need money for my other car. Will trade only for carpet/dirt race stuff. No bashers, thanks.
can send more pics 7654044969


----------



## mrbear1974

*hiya guys*

:wave: I'm new here and wanted to know if anyone has a scs implant and if so does it interfere with the rc vehicles? Oh and thankz 4 the ad


----------



## JMac28

*New to the site*

Hey guys. I'm new to the site. I'm just getting back into racing. There is a local carpet oval, so that is what I'll race. Looking to learn. They are running BRL 17.5 truck and a 3.8 second breakout class for road cars.


----------



## crossfam

*Need Help buying RC Cars or trucks*

Hello, I need to buy 4 RC Cars for Christmas Saturday. I have 4 Grandsons 10, 13, 14, & 17. They are all beginners. Would like to go with 1/10 scale, but they seem to be over $200.00. Any info would help. I need to learn how to post on this forum too. Thanks.


----------



## Thomas73

crossfam said:


> Hello, I need to buy 4 RC Cars for Christmas Saturday. I have 4 Grandsons 10, 13, 14, & 17. They are all beginners. Would like to go with 1/10 scale, but they seem to be over $200.00. Any info would help. I need to learn how to post on this forum too. Thanks.


I suggest you to go for Flying Fish Mazda electric car, its nice and withing your budget.


----------



## Leo Franco

hi, nice to see you all here. glad to be one of this forum.


----------



## Ben Gallo

*hello*

New to the hobby just started leg:dude:end racing thanks for the add


----------



## RCJEFFRO

Hello been a while since i have been on here. Had to create a new account. Got everything up and going again. Happy New Year to all the Rc people out there.


----------



## shrever

Hi everyone,New to this forum pretty new to carpet racing.


----------



## RCJR

Hello we will give this a go and see where it leads to.


----------



## edcrawler

Hello 
Thanks for having me.


----------



## sprintman19

*newbie here*

Hello Glade i found this forum site. Going to to try my hands at 1/4 scale cars.


----------



## brokeass racing

Thanks for having me


----------



## Hugo Reyes

hello, new here. Nice to join HobbyTalk and meet precious you here.
Hugo Reyes


----------



## Alessandro Ginkel

thanks for accepting my registration, glad to be here with you all.:wave:


----------



## s10racer49

*have a cc sk for trade for a pan*

Looking to trade


----------



## Stretch80

Hey everyone thanks for having me


----------



## purpleturk

*hi*

first post done with on to the next.


----------



## slowpoke68

hey guys i just found this site from another form and looking forward to read and contribute to this one.i run mostly pan cars 1/12 and wgt and love it.would like to see and some day run oval sounds fun.:wave:


----------



## tmaxx5150

Thanks for the add


----------



## Jimmah

*Thanks for the add*

New to the site! Thanks for the add!!!


----------



## mdengelke

*New Member*

New member from Green Bay, Wisconsin


----------



## robby c

*newbie*

thanks for the add,, owensboro ky


----------



## robsannes

*New Member*

Hi All
Thanks for adding me
From Lantzville BC
I am a offroad 4x4 enthusiast I run Tekno trucks and buggys
I do also enjoy indoor carpet racing in the colder months and run 12th scale pancar and 18th scale 4x4.


----------



## wynns600

Hello every body have just joined this site. I have been modelling 1/50th dicast models for the past twelve years and i am thinking about going up a scale or two to 1/14 scale trucks.I know the truck i want to model but i need to know where i can get a cab, bonnet and radiator grill for a diamond T 980/981 in this scale hears hoping somebody can help me out.


----------



## chrisrzz1012

Hello everybody. New member here


----------



## vr666t

Hi everybody,
New member here. I'm 1/10 dirt oval and carpet racer.


----------



## Seal121466

*Hello hobby talk friends*

I hello guys, I purchased a compagnucci rc gas car and for some reason I can't get it to start, it sims like it's not getting any fuel, so I started to blow in the breading tube that's in the front of the gas tank to push the gas and the engine started, any one has an idea of what's going on? Any help is appriciated, thanks

Frank pineda


----------



## tech3241

*Hello all!*

I live in New Albany IN and am looking for an on-road track. Can't wait to get back to on-road.


----------



## James Haugen

*new member*

Hi everyone live near richmond and builtin a late model rc car for di rt t now but things can change and have 2 boys that I'm trying to get in to the rc sport.


----------



## Bagwell Racing

*Thanks*

Thanks for the add to your group


----------



## KevinKev

hi to everyone) i am a newbie here) hope to enlarge my knowledge and discuss hobby)


----------



## iceman1505111

*wanting to sell my rc truck*

I have a team associated brand new ready to run version had it for a wk nothing wrong with it spent 349 after battery etc and taxes but will take 200 obo text me at 330 9335240 need to go asap


----------



## JeremyMcG

*Newbie*

I was sent here by fellow RC'ers! I'm on RCtech with the same name. Hope to help out and gain some knowledge!


----------



## blucido

*Newbie to Hobby Talk*

Looking to get into 1/4 scale stock cars or sprint cars. Not finding a lot of current info . Must be a small segment of racing? use to run 1/8 scale on road at Rendon,next to DFW. Looking for used or fairley new complete car? Been into RC helis,700 size , would look to trade or partial trade if interested. anyone on the FW area.


----------



## kevin deshone

*waiting to go racing*

Hi RC Freaks, hope to have fun reading and learning.:wave:


----------



## jr1957

Hello , hope to learn some and pass on what I have learned , !! I enjoy Oval racing , all kinds from dirt to carpet !!


----------



## cmill43

*RC10L3 Oval Car Rubber Tire Trouble*

Hi I have a Team Associated RC10L3 Oval car, and I can't find any rubber tires that will work for it. I have found that the foam tires that work for it are Jaco 1/10th Scale Pan Car Rear Tires. I am wondering if anyone could help me out finding rubber tires, or finding an adapter for the axle. For some reason I can't upload pics or URL. If you google the RC10L3 manual you should find it. Thanks.


----------



## G-Force

cmill43 said:


> Hi I have a Team Associated RC10L3 Oval car, and I can't find any rubber tires that will work for it. I have found that the foam tires that work for it are Jaco 1/10th Scale Pan Car Rear Tires. I am wondering if anyone could help me out finding rubber tires, or finding an adapter for the axle. For some reason I can't upload pics or URL. If you google the RC10L3 manual you should find it. Thanks.


I seriously doubt you will find many rubber tires that fit a pan car other than BSR cap tires by John's BSR Racing Tires. (they're not cheap)
The rubber cap tires are mainly for banked high speed oval tracks. There are several brands of foam tires other than JACO that will fit your RC10L3 oval car. Check these links:

John's BSR Racing Tires
http://johnsbsrracing.com/

John's BSR Racing Tires @ Lefthander-RC
http://www.lefthander-rc.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=24_43&sort=3a&page=1

TM Racing Components
http://www.tmrcracing.com/main.sc

RC4LESS
http://www.rc4less.com/

Good Luck !


----------



## CWRacing

Hi Everyone.. New Guy On The Block..


----------



## Easton52

First post here! WooHoo party time!


----------



## BigJoshT

*another new guy*

Hello everyone! Im josh and im new again to RC'ing. I had some about 20 years ago but im getting back in to it. I picked up an Atomik Barbwire boat A couple months ago and im hooked again. Now ive got a 1/8th scale duratrax 835E buggy, a 1/10th scale traxxas slash (2wd) and a 1/10th scale associated TC4. 
im hopeing to race the buggy this summer at my LHS and race the TC4 this winter.


----------



## jgullo53

welcome back!!!


----------



## Jae85

*!New!*

Wats a Up Everybody! I'm My name is Jae,I'm new to hobby talk an I'm trying to become a member of DirtRunnersrc club.I was told that theirs a work day 2morrow,to come buy.R we spouses to help fix up the track and stuff,cuz il do anything.plus I wanna run my new Slash lcg may 3rd.Anybody got any info on any of this???


----------



## fieldofdreamsflyer

Hello, my name is Mikey


----------



## Watkins8347

*Hello*

Hello my name is Adam. Looking to get into off road r/c racing. Slash mainly.


----------



## Bob Jablonski

Hi all. I'm new here but not to rockets cars and planes. . I have been in the rockets and planes since the early 70's and hobby grade cars from the late 70's. I ended up starting a small hobby shop which specializes in you guessed it rockets planes and cars.
Mr. Bob
Countyline Hobbies
Grovertown, IN.
574-540-1123
[email protected]


----------



## HitByCar

Hello members... Finally joined after being a guest.
Seems to be a lot of good info and knowledge here.

Hope to contribute some day.
Hope to chat with you all lol Keith


----------



## Jpsguy

*Howdy*

Looking for an sk pan car


----------



## Thewrestler34

*New guy*

Hello my name is Quentin and I'm new here. I am looking to sell my rc cars. If interested please email me [email protected]


----------



## avazquez

*New to the site*

Hello everyone!

Pan car fan here!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RCDodge racer

Hello....just saying Hi...new to area


----------



## RCDave110

*First Time Posting*

Hi Everybody. Long time lurker, first time poster. Great site. Do to some down sizing i am selling all of my quarter scale stuff. Please in the take a look in the classifieds and share


Thanks dave


----------



## rjbucher77

Hi I've been curious about this site hope I'm able to sell stuff easier here thanks


----------



## pilot8127

*RE: GUNNER Checking in !!*

Hi Everyone , , , , :wave:

Just checking in. Been lurking for awhile now and thought it was time to join up.

I RACE year round @ Buck's HobbyBarn in Terre Haute, IN under the handle of "Gunner". Been racing there about a year now and just love the TRACK and the crowd there !

More later !

G


----------



## Raceguy11

Hello all. I am new to the group. I enjoy R/C cars and slot cars. The only problem is were I live there is no place to race so I have to travel but I am ok with this


----------



## smokescreenagent

*New here*

Hey everyone, new guy here, found this place because I have an eBay listing up and I just started getting nostalgic about my old modeling and RC days.

What's the general opinion on the old Tamiya Tamtech cars? I used to have one and loved it, pretty sure it's still in storage but seems hard to find parts for. What would be the best modern-day similar kit to those?


----------



## Gens Tattu

*hello every one*

Hello everybody,

the first time to come to this forum, just say hello to all.


----------



## Ev1l86

*New Memeber*

I'm a new member and soon ill be buying my 1st 5b Baja speedway Modz car i'm a little excited but should be fun, once i have it ill be posting some pics.


----------



## tsmiley31

Howdy yall!!


----------



## jimipallooza

*Warehouse 3 indoor racing & hobby shop*

Great family fun with RC cars!!!! If you love rc cars, big jumps, and family fun, this is the place to go. Don’t have an rc car? No problem, you can rent one there. Have your own car? Bring it! So whether you have kids or are just a big kid who loves off road racing, this is the place to go. The owner is there daily and he and his employees are as nice as it gets. I’m a customer for life!

Glad to be a new member of the forum

Warehouse 3 indoor rc racing & hobby shop
7608 W. Cactus Rd.
Peoria, Az. 85381
623-776-9003


----------



## BTKetner

*New member, old racer*

Hi everyone,

Wanted to drop in and say hello. I used to race carpet and concrete Associated 10L 1/10th scale cars way back in the day and had a EC 10 as well. Back when we ran stock motors with brushes and they were in the timing wars with tweaking the endbells on the motors etc. Ran NiCad battery packs and had to peak them until they were HOT to get the full power from them and they dumped at 4min 10sec. we ran 4 min. races on carpet with green dot tires and concrete indoor oval that was flat on black dot tires. It sure was fun back then. 

My brother is racing a 1/4 scale car now and I am getting the big again after racing Karts, street stocks on dirt and a limited late Model until I quit in 96. I have been crew chiefing for a sprint car, however my back is to messed up to drive anymore, but still know how to do it very well, just need to get that feel back without being in the seat...lol!

Have a great one and look forward to talking with you all.

Bart :wave:


----------



## e-zlight

Hey all, new guy here. Been racing for a little while, figured i'd join the forum, and see what you all have to offer. Mainly been on rctech.


----------



## kraiggunner

hello. i am a 68 year old r.c. car lover.i am sure i will enjoy hobby talk and its members, gonner


----------



## willl

*wcm raceing*

Hi ya all just looking to get into the 1/4 scale Wcm raceing looking to buy a used car at a vaule price just to start our with let me know if any one has one thanks


----------



## Dirty Joe

*Hello*

So I have been in the R/C hobby for many moons now (Dirt 1/10 oval) and after a trip to a 1/4 scale race day at KilKare Raceway in Xeina OH. I think I will take dive into quarter scales. A good group of folks friendly and willing to answer any questions. They are what this hobby should be about.
Just checking in I don't know why it has taken so long to find this site.
Joe


----------



## Lokomotiv_Mann

*Howdy*

I bought the first RC10T kit, built it, and fell in love with R/C hobby ever since. I was into battery for a long time, now I want to get me a RTR nitro setup. I have seen the Red Cat 4x4 and it all looks too good to be true. Any Red Cat feedback welcome.

Thanks and Glad to be here!!!

Tom


----------



## CADmod24

*Hi*

Just joined the site today so I thought I would say hi.


----------



## joe deren

*radio control cars*

hello everyone! I ran across a member of hobby talk forums looking for some information regarding an old radio controlled car. The person's name is Harkey. He wanted some information regarding the following car:
I have an identical car by design and model only a different color. red with yellow flames! I too only have the car without the remote control. It's in excellent condition other then a few scratches/blemishes. I have numerous stickers on it with writings,phone numbers etc,..I would be more then happy to convey all the information if it's still wanted. I believe the posting was from 2011. I would like to show Harkey my car by sending a pic but I am uncertain on how to do so. So in other words I ran across the post trying to find some information on the car I have and ran into a question I can answer and possibly help someone. So please feel free to contact me if the information is still wanted or needed. Maybe, I can learn more about what I have as well. I know the company filed bankruptcy years ago,..Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## joe deren

*Sorry !!*

I would like to apologize to all members for attempting to post a URL too early. I don't want to break any rules and it's my first time joining a site as such. I surely don't want to leave a first bad impression.


----------



## spicewala

Hello All!! I am newbie to this thread. Please add me.


----------



## bubba3174

Hello everyone I am new to the forum.:thumbsup:. Pleas feel free to add me


----------



## bubba3174

I was wondering if anyone e that runs the salvas mudboss series cars has any info on doing a setup for carpet. I am gonna sta r running one and don't have any info for a base setup to run on carpet. If anyone could help out or point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advanced scott


----------



## rcbazaar

*Remote Control Planes*

Hello everyone I am new to this forum.Plz add me.


Actually I have a coolest hobby super store in India dedicated to Radio Control helicopters, aeroplanes, jets, gliders, balsa kits, spares and accessories. All are welcome to Rcbazaaar.com


----------



## vcarlo

Hello I am new to rc cars and was wondering if anyone could help me out. I have an ecx boost and I am trying to figure out how to put a locking camber toe link set on it. I cannot find any ecx ones and I have no idea how to figure out if any of the traxxas ones will fit also i was looking for aluminum wheel hex for it i know it is 12mm bur i dont know if any kind of 12mm hex wull fit or do i need a certain one. If anybody knows about setting toe in for my tires or what kind of oil I need for my shocks also that would be super helpful. I probably could ask 100 questions because I literally know almost nothing about rc cars but I am super interested in learning as much as I can. If it helps any I am running an oval dirt course track. Anything anyone could help me with would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ashtonbrady45

*Hello*

Hello! everyone.......
Newly registered here and much exited to participate in the discussions. Thanks for Robert for giving me a good plate form.


----------



## RWD_RedBeard

Hey guys I'm looking forward to participating in the forums and lending my knowledge where i can and glean knowledge in areas i don't! Thanks so much for having me so much!!

James T.


----------



## Scribe

hello everyone


----------



## MSal

Hey everyone! My name is Matt and I'm from Pittsburgh, PA. I run a Traxxas Slash LCG and an Associated RC8.2e RS buggy. I'm currently looking into opening an indoor track with attached bar/grille east of the city and would love to hear from anyone in the area who might be interested.

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Highwaycruiser

I've been in and out of the R/C and die-cast hobby for over the last fifty years. Now it's time to get back in and assist my grandson build his collection.
I'm hoping to learn the current trends from this forum.


----------



## XxXtoddlunsfordXxX

*Resin casting bodies tabs for ho slot cars*

My name is Todd I'm new to this group and have a few questions about making mounting tabs for ho slot cars I really don't no the difference between the slot cars me and my son's are trying to make our own slot cars we live on a budget so making resin cars are more affordable than buying them and I have heard that hot wheels would be a good master to make bodies can anyone please answer these questions for us Thank you


----------



## wera729

Hi. I'm getting back into the hobby after being out awhile (again). Looking to pick up a few truggies for my son and I. Thinking of getting back in the carpet oval too.


----------



## Chris Kuenning

Hi I'm Chris I've been racing rc cars for 7 years


----------



## mikemount36

*confused*

I just got a west coast choppers rc car it goes got ten seconds then stops half to turn off then back on then runs ten more seconds then stops again how do I shave the settings on the remote


----------



## Coletrain

New here. Been bashing my Traxxas T-Maxx for several years and I think its time to start getting into the racing scene.


----------



## jeffhatten

*New to RC*

Hey everybody, just wanted to say hi. New to RC, I am very interested in IR RC Tank Battles. Do not own one a t this time. But will in the near future. Any one have any information they can share? thanx. Live in Shelton,WA.


----------



## Fast Five

New here.


----------



## Fast Five

oval tracks are cool


----------



## Lloyd Stevens

*New member.*

Thanks for adding me to your site. I love racing clay ovals.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi my name it's Ben and I am looking to buy a ready to run mud boss.


----------



## Ovalracer21

*RC dirt mods*

Hi everyone, I'm looking to start running dirt mods this year in northern Indiana. Anyone else up here?


----------



## anythinggas

Hi all! I'm Kevin, I live in Virginia, and I've been looking for a site like this for a while! I'm also member over at RCtech.


----------



## Willmob1

*Vintage RC cars*

Could anyone direct me to information about a Delta Super Spyder 1/12 RC carpet racer? I have an unbuilt one in its box and want to learn about it. Maybe sell it.


----------



## magnum_junior

Hey all, I'm a long time carpet oval racer and just recently found this forum.
I'm looking for places to race around southeastern Connecticut with no luck!


----------



## Shortcut

Hello all, I recently acquired a Corally rdx phi 09 and have been trying to locate parts or a whole roller, I would like to run this in the USVTA class.


----------



## NTA_Shawn

Hello Ladies & Gents!
My name is Shawn and I recently have started getting into the RC scene on the MS Gulf Coast area. I was introduced to it by a good friend who used to race back in the late 80s to early 90s and recently got back into racing. He let me drive his Legend once and I was hooked. I raced a few times on the oval track at the local RC shop and won my second race there. The shop got booted out of their building and the owner has been renting local buildings (civic centers, skating rinks etc...) for us to race at; great guy. Two weeks ago we went to a "trophy race" and took second in the Legends class! 
I have the chance to buy my own Legend with numerous extras for a good deal, but waiting for the shop owner to nail down a solid place for us to race before I spend the money. 
My buddy races Legend, 17.5 truck and now VTA. He is not too computer shabby so I am the "pit chief" for him in relaying the information I see online. _So if I seem like I don't know what I'm talking about at times, its because I don't! Please bear with me!_


----------



## MikeLuvn

*It's me*

I've been into the RC car hobby for a while. Touring has been my focus but it's time to try oval. Going to look for a legends car to start my oval addiction. That's for letting me going the site. 

MIKE


----------



## Osrc

Thanks for the add


----------



## Tessla

*hello all*

I'm new to this forum but not rc a old dog here started back in the early 1980's.:thumbsup:


----------



## Terryt

*New Member*

Hi:

I am a new member and wanting to build a metal motorized Stutz. 

Has any one done this and do you know where to find a kit od plans?

I prefer the engine to be IC but would look at electric.

Are there other websites were this information can be found?

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## Jasoncrist

*Back*

I was on here years ago and now thinking about getting back into dirt oval racing


----------



## hobbyten

Jasoncrist said:


> I was on here years ago and now thinking about getting back into dirt oval racing


Welcome back Jason!!


----------



## bigpete

*i'm back*

long time since i played fast toy cars, finally got tax money and x-mas came late but it came non the less, see y all around in grand rapids MI:wave:


----------



## Yosho139

*Rc help*

So I have this charger for my traxxes battery and the lead is broken, got ripped off, is there any way to recharge it if I have the charger and battery but not the charger lead/ connector to battery


----------



## 1YardDog

*61 year old newbbie*

Hello all, just getting into oval r/c racing. Looks like fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyWheels

bigpete said:


> long time since i played fast toy cars, finally got tax money and x-mas came late but it came non the less, see y all around in grand rapids MI:wave:


Haha have to love the tax refund!!! Spent mine on an r/c heli, excited to give this puppy a try when it comes in (first time flying a heli)


----------



## Holthehero

Jared here from Vegas. Nice to meet you all


----------



## kstahl

Kinda thinking about getting back into racing !! Just checking out what's new ....


----------



## enginesjohn

Hello everyone,
I am new to the community and one of my hobbies is to make cars with steam engine controlled with RC.
Greetings.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards enginesjohn! I saw your steam car video - very cool!


----------



## Psychron

Hey Everyone. I'm new. just saying hi. I have about 25 planes, 8 helicopters, 6 quad copters (drones), 5 cars and a boat. All RC. I've been at this since I was in my early teens. I got a turbo hopper and was hooked on cars. Then I got a PT40 gas trainer and got hooked on flight. Once the micro and mini sized collective pitch choppers came into play, well.. it was all over and I started spending money again. These days I stick mostly to the airplanes, though I'm working on racing drone skills and hoping to get better at that over the next few months playing with some simulators.

It's nice to meet you all. I hope to get to know you all and share what I have to share soon.

-Dan
Dronetastic on Youtube.


----------



## Riboflavin

Hey Everyone!

Just thinking of getting back into RC Cars/Trucks to have something else to do outside now that I have the space for it. Also hoping to have something else to do with my dad who is now my neighbor. Life has kinda circled back around now. We had many RC vehicles growing up, and practically lived at the hobby shop. I'll never forget the 4x4x4 Monster Truck we got him for Christmas one year. It was pretty awesome. 

Hoping to get back into it and start building and/or get something drive ready. I made another separate post looking for recommendations on anything under $150.

Look forward to checking out the rest of the forums, and brushing up on my RC knowledge.


----------



## FlintstoneF1yer

*First post*

Hey everyone, here to learn more about rc racing and to make some more racing buddies!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards flintstonef1yer!

What kind of radio is it you were seaching for? We have an electronics section and a general collections....

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/286-collectibles-general-discussion/

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/197-electronics/


----------



## Robnoxious408

*Hello!!!!! New member here*

I’m a 55 year old kid new to RC(2 year’s). I have a small fleet of trucks. 1 Rock Rey,2 2wd slashes, 1 stampede, 1 Optimus, 1 savage nitro. I just got the rock rey yesterday. I already ordered the servo arm and replaced it before even driving it. WOW fun stuff!! Now the dog can’t even keep up with it!!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hello @robnoxioius408  Welcome to the boards! :cheers2:

(I moved your post over to the RC board so more members would see your 1st post there.) 

:cheers2:


----------

